# Nintendo Wii News and Discussion Thread: "Re-make it already RockLee, damn"



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

*Wii Info and News*​                                                For the veterans: 
------The old thread got trashed because the mods were nice and let us go to 3,000 posts when they were supposed to trash that at 2,000. So, I made a new, _identical_ thread. NOW STAY ON TOPIC! 


The Gaming Department here at NF used to be a sleepy place. Now it's active. Too active. We've got too many news threads that pop up all over the place and clutter up. Then, that news is lost and forgetten.

To avoid all this and keep a long, healthy discussion going I've decided to make a thread dedicated solely to news updates on whatever we hear about Nintendo's Wii. <-Shut up. 

I'll update this first post with links everytime a new piece of information appears. Please post all news you find and hasn't been discussed here before here. Please keep it reasonably current. Also, no trolling. And of course you can post here, silly peoples. 

​ Update 
SSJ3 Goku plays with his Wii before we do (his friend played with his Wii, too).



Wii + 1 Wii-Mote + Nun-chuck + WiiSports = 250$
Wii + 1 Wii-Mote + Nun-chuck = 212$ (JPN)
Wii-mote = 40$
Nin-chuck = 20$
​ 
​ * 

Wii Stats!:
------------*
*Launch Dates: Confirmed!*

*Spoiler*: _Launch Dates_ 



 US: November 19th, 2006
Europe: December 8th, 2006
Australia: December 7th 2006
Japan: December 2nd 2006




*Tech:*

*Spoiler*: _Tech_ 



 CPU: IBM Broadway 729MHz
 
Internal Storage: 512MB Flash Memory

Graphics Proscessing Unit: ATI Hollywood 243 MHz, 3 MB texture memory on GPU

RAM: 88 MB 1T-SRAM

Media: Optical Disc Drive 8cm GameCube/12cm Wii
12cm Disc Capacity 4.7GB (single) / 8.5GB (dual)
Supported Resolution up to 480p

Memory Expansion: 1 SD Memory Card

Wii Controller Ports: Wireless (4 minimum)

Internet Connectivity: WiFi 802.11b/g and USB 2.0 LAN

GameCube Controller Ports: 4 Ports

GameCube Memory Expansion: 2 Ports

Downloadable Content: NES, SNES, N64, Sega Genesis, NEC Turbo Grafx, MSX

USB 2.0: 2 Ports



*
Dimensions: Confirmed!
*
*Spoiler*: _Dimensions_ 



8.5 inches long
6 inches wide
Less than 2 inches thick






 
* Price: Confirmed!*

*Spoiler*: _Prices_ 



250$ USD (includes WiiSports pack in)
179$ UKP (includes WiiSports pack in)
250$ EUR (includes WiiSports pack in)
25000$ JPN (212$ US; Without WiiSports)




*Launch titles: (Sorted by launch day, and launch window)
*
*Spoiler*: _Sorry it's like, so wierd. It tried to fix it, but it failed_ 



Title                                                                            Publisher                      NA  JP  Eu
-----------------------------------------                 -----------    --  --  --
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII                         Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Call of Duty 3                                            Activision      Y   N   N 
Cars                                                      THQ             ?   ?   Y 
Elebits                                                   Konami          Y   Y   ? 
Ennichi no Tatsujin (Master of Festivals)                 Namco           N   Y   ? 
Excite Truck                                              Nintendo        Y   N   ? 
Far Cry: Vengeance                                        Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
GT Pro Series                                             Ubisoft         Y   ?   ? 
Kororinpa                                                 Hudson Soft     N   Y   ? 
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess                    Nintendo        Y   Y   Y 
Machi Kuru Domino                                         Sucess          N   Y   N 
Madden NFL 07                                             EA Sports       Y   N   N 
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance                                 Activision      Y   N   N 
Monster 4x4 World Circuit                                 Ubisoft         Y   Y   ? 
Necro-Nesia                                               Spike           ?   Y   ? 
Need for Speed: Carbon                                    EA              Y   N   Y 
Open Season                                               Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Pokémon Battle Revolution                                 Nintendo        ?   Y   N 
Rayman Raving Rabbids                                     Ubisoft         Y   Y   Y 
Rapala Tournament Fishing                                 Activision      Y   ?   ? 
Red Steel                                                 Ubisoft         Y   Y   Y 
Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz                           Sega            Y   Y   Y 
Super Swing Golf PangYa                                   Tecmo           N   Y   N 
Tamagotchi's Sparkling President                          Namco           N   Y   N 
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent                  Ubisoft         Y   N   N 
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam                                  Activision      Y   N   Y 
Trauma Center: Second Opinion                             Atlus           Y   Y   ? 
Wii Play                                                  Nintendo        ?   N   N 
Wii Sports                                                Nintendo        Y   Y   Y 
Wing Island                                               Hudson Soft     N   Y   ? 
World Series of Poker                                     Activision      Y   N   ? 




*Wii Channels!
*
*Spoiler*: _Wii Channels inside!_ 



 1 Disc Channel 
2 Mii Channel 
3 News Channel 
4 Forecast Channel 
5 Photo Channel 
6 Wii Shop Channel 
7 Internet Channel 
8 Message Board 
9 Virtual Console Channels 
10 Wii Play History 



*
Virtual Console Prices!
*
*Spoiler*: _Prices inside!_ 



Country   NES     SNES    N64
Europe     €5       €8         €10
Japan      ¥500    ¥800     ¥1000
UK          £3.50   £5.60    £7
Australia  $7.50   $11.95  $14.95
USA         $5       $8        $10



* 
Virtual Console Games!
*
*Spoiler*: _Games inside!_ 




Confirmed-
-Metroid (Virtual Console)
-Legend of Zelda (Virtual Console), The
-Ecco the Dolphin (Virtual Console)
-Altered Beast (Virtual Console)
-ToeJam & Earl (Virtual Console)
-Super Mario 64 (Virtual Console)
-Sonic the Hedgehog (Virtual Console)
-Bonk's Adventure (Virtual Console)
-Golden Axe (Virtual Console)
-Columns (Virtual Console)
-Ristar (Virtual Console)
-Super Mario Bros. (Virtual Console)
-Super Mario World (Virtual Console)
(This information was copy pasta'd, so... yeah. )
-Donkey Kong (NES)
-Gunstar Heroes (GEN)
-Mario Bros. (NES)
-New Adventure Island (TG16)
-R-Type (TG16)
-The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)

Hinted-
-Earthbound (SNES)
-Excitebike (NES)
-Final Fantasy V (SNES)
-F-Zero (SNES)
-Impossible Mission (C64)
-Impossible Mission II (C64)
-Jumpman Jr. (C64)
-Mario Kart 64 (N64)
-Mortal Kombat (SNES)
-Ninja Gaiden (NES)
-Pitstop (C64)
-Punch-Out!! (NES)
-Rygar (NES)
-Samurai Showdown (SNES)
-Summer Games (C64)
-Summer Games II (C64)
-Super Mario Kart (SNES)
-Super Metroid (SNES)
-Tecmo Super Bowl (NES)
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
-Wave Race 64 (N64)
-Winter Games (C64)


*
Latest News!
--------------
*IGN crew takes on the Wii.



Wii Virtual Console Region Locked. 

No individual friend codes for games on the Wii!


Acknowledgements:

This thread has become awesome and with its sister threads, the PS3 Thread and the 360 Thread, it has helped clean up and redefine the Gaming Department. This place used to be chaotic, and we'd lose info easily, and casuals wouldn't know what's up.

Thanks to you guys, the leechers, the casuals, the hardcore, the contributors, the usuals, and yes, the idiots and flamebaiters, this thread has grown beyond what I thought it could reach. 

I've decided to acknowledge no one, because it's unfair to leave some out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

You closed the thread of winrar and god for this? SO EMPTY D:


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

I was coerced. >_>

*dives into pool full of moneyhats*

But in all seriousness, let's keep this ontopic, or this will get locked. The limit for _any_ thread is 2,000, and we passed that handily. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, anyone in here considering getting Second Opinion? I've heard nothing but good news.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 9, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED?!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 9, 2006)

5th post!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

OH CHRIST. I'll just update the first post. Keep it on topic, PLEASE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2006)

Wiisurection lawl. CARLOS! WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T YOU TELL ME ABOUT GAMEDAY


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

._. DS and CCT were right.

Anyhow, tell me, who here wants to hook up online and play against each other on the Wii? I certainly look forward to it. 

Off-topic: I asked Mike, and he was like "meh." Also, we had 5 people. 6 would have been a bit much. Scrub.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 9, 2006)

>_< I KEEL YOU!!! 

Well when you guys finally get Wii, you best damn tell me about it >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Kay, but your input on the matter of it being JUST a page isn't really needed. Keep your pointless input on a fanbase out of a thread for said fanbase, cause that is just asking for phailure.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 9, 2006)

Ugh. It _is_ a convo thread. I'm so disappointed.

Also, if you look a few threads down, the old 3,007 post, 151 page thread is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Rin. (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW! nice ad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2006)

the Google Ads here

Sony bashes Nintendo claiming that the Wii costs a lot of money for entertainment, yet...isn't the PS3 almost well over double in some areas?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread doesn't feel the same as the other thread. T-T
& David, your a homo.  [get better plz]

On a side note, I'm really excitied for Elebits. :3
It looks so cute. xD


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

I miss the old thread. 

*Wii OS to be upgradeable*



> During part 3 of “Iwata Asks… (the Wii developers)”, they discussed the Wii operating system, which is based on Linux. The software will be regularly updated after the launch, with new features etc. It’s not a big surprise, since the Xbox360 and PS3 will have the same features.
> 
> Wii is the first system from Nintendo that we can continue to be involved in (via operating system updates) after the customer buys it. This means that Wii will greatly expand and diversify the ways in which people will enjoy games in the future.
> 
> A site called Wii-Linux is already working on a custom Linux OS for the Wii. The PlayStation 3 is also built on a Linux kernel, while Microsoft would never dream of using Linux for the Xbox360 (naturally).



compilation


----------



## Kayo (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is way too empty 
Oh well, funny seeing Sony's response about Wii's price.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 10, 2006)

> *Report: Sunlight Affects Wii-Mote Sensors*
> Oct 9, 2006 @ 4:20pm
> 
> Summary:
> ...


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah.. What's price here in Sweden? Tell me, please...


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 10, 2006)

> Report: Sunlight Affects Wii-Mote Sensors



Good thing gamers never see sunlight. 

(hooray new thread!)


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

Fiifty said:
			
		

> Ah.. What's price here in Sweden? Tell me, please...


S?kert ungef?r 2500 kronor med Wii Sports inpackat.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

The death of such a forum changing thread is sad, but the news and discussion threads are like Phoenixes,  they will never die! I am looking forward to when the 360 thread gets rebirthed.

So hologen lights and sunlight mess up the sensor bar? That kind of sucks, , now I can't play Wii outside! Wait, that does suck! I have sun lights in my den! D=


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol, I don't play in any crazy lighted areas anyway. If you have that kind of light going on, you're gonna have a glare on your TV, so who would wanna play there anyway?


----------



## Kayo (Oct 10, 2006)

New Red Steel videos:

Video 1: SSJ2 Goku vs Majin Vegeta.

Video 2: SSJ2 Goku vs Majin Vegeta.

Video 3: SSJ2 Goku vs Majin Vegeta.

Video 4: SSJ2 Goku vs Majin Vegeta.

Video 5: SSJ2 Goku vs Majin Vegeta.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL, exactly.  Besides gaming stores, who plays their gaming systems in direct sunlight?  Do you like to have the sun glaring on your TV screen while you play?  Think about where you play games and realize unless you live in a greenhouse or a room with 4 halogen lamps, you're fine.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 10, 2006)

I play my games in complete darkness *only*. So, no worries there. Just wanted to let you guys know that light could potentially mess up the sensor bar. Not that big a deal.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

So the sunlight has to be shining directly on the sensor bar? I guess that's a relief. 

(by the way DS, I love your sig XD)


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

It wouldn't be too hard to keep it away from the sensor bar, if I had to cover it, I mean look at how small it is.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

Jouten-kun said:
			
		

> I play my games in complete darkness *only*. So, no worries there. Just wanted to let you guys know that light could potentially mess up the sensor bar. Not that big a deal.


Nah it's no biggie, it's just that people overreact and are like... ZOMG sunlight + Wii = FAIL!!!  Common sense people, common sense. XD

And thank you slim.  It's the best. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

D:
They're just trying to make a stereotype true, that all gamers are pale and never go in the sun.

Except David. He can't get pale. xDD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 10, 2006)

Most of the people who complain about sunlight are Sony fans and emos anyway.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL sony fans.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

Sony fans?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Most of the people who complain about sunlight are Sony fans and emos anyway.


Don't forget vampires. :amazed

And yeah, I have an eternal tan. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 10, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Don't forget vampires. :amazed
> 
> And yeah, I have an eternal tan. XD




Sooo asian. xDDDDD
iloveyou-dont hit me.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 10, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Most of the people who complain about sunlight are Sony fans and emos anyway.


Not true! I complain about the sunlight!

I'd much prefer sitting down in front of a screen, stroking my Wii....

I HAD TO DO IT ONCE! ONCE!

But in all seriousness. I don't like the sun. I like my room (with my computer) and my basement (with my GCN, DVD player, drum set, TV, and soon Wii).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the sun o_o

nothing beats walking or sitting down and having a nice warm feeling from the sun rays

then it breeds skin cancer

D:


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

Did anyone say skin cancer?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread... it is not serious business.

Then again, people love it. <3

Also, latest build of Red Steel!

Sunlight?

Something tells me that it'd have to be intense, direct sunlight.

Sony did have a point about Wii being expensive for a family machine, and they are justified since they are going after the high end market.

I just hope they realize that the high end market constitutes a very small number of people.

Also, I already expected the OS's to be upgradeable. With the advent of microtransactions, possible patches for _every_ game, and multi-purpose consoles, they'd have to upgrade it to safeguard against cracks.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2006)

We are talking about the sun..... man... I haven't been on this thread for a LONG time.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 10, 2006)

New thread. Read the first post for updates.

Something tells me I'm going to be posting this for a bit, but only up to the fifth page. <3


----------



## ZE (Oct 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I like the sun o_o
> 
> nothing beats walking or sitting down and having a nice warm feeling from the sun rays
> 
> ...


Its more dangerous staying in your room all day in the dark because when you go out the sun will affect you more since you are not used to it, in 1 minute you get skin cancer. So yes, that means the wii is dangerous.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2006)

This little thing came w/ my copy of Pokemon Pearl, figured I'd post it here:


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Its more dangerous staying in your room all day in the dark because when you go out the sun will affect you more since you are not used to it, in 1 minute you get skin cancer. So yes, that means the wii is dangerous.


 **


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 11, 2006)

_Some new info on the sunlight-Wii-sensor-bar matter:_ 



> *Wii Sensor Bar Hates the Sun?*
> 
> Nintendo responds to rumors that direct sunlight can interfere with the reliability of the Wii sensor bar.
> by Matt Casamassina
> ...





We have nothing to worry about.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 11, 2006)

Jouten-kun said:
			
		

> _Some new info on the sunlight-Wii-sensor-bar matter:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious!
There's really nothing to worry about.  So maybe (worst case scenaio) you need to draw your curtains.
Discs may not be edible... but they sure are crunchy!


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Discs not edible? 

Preordered my Wii along with Zelda, I'm number 13 in line.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 11, 2006)

you're in the UK aman?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey kids! How about this! Videos of real people playing!

No, not tense videogame journalists worried about impressing and looking "cool."
Not crazy youngsters at some sort of concert.

No! People like... well, not like you and me! They are normal! Ch-ch-check it out!



This got me hyped up, expecially the green chick, the black dude, and the elderly couple. Look how excited they got! This is why I'm buying the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> you're in the UK aman?


Nah, Sweden. 


			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Hey kids! How about this! Videos of real people playing!
> 
> No, not tense videogame journalists worried about impressing and looking "cool."
> Not crazy youngsters at some sort of concert.
> ...




Don't make me all excited...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 11, 2006)

DeepThought said:
			
		

> Hilarious!
> There's really nothing to worry about.  So maybe (worst case scenario) you need to draw your curtains.



Indeed.  



> Discs may not be edible... but they sure are crunchy!



Haha. Lets hope they are at least fuckable. *cough* j/k  



> *Fist Red Steel multiplayer details.*
> 
> The basic modes of multiplayer confirmed to us today are deathmatch, team deathmatch and an intriguing game type dubbed Mission mode.
> 
> ...





Sweet news.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 11, 2006)

Omg! Those are so Funny! 

All of you, if you only want to check out one of those videos, check out the one with the old couple! It's hilarious! Apparently the old lady is good at golf, while the old guy, judging by his expression, is really, really, bad at it. LMAO!!!  XD



> In a related story, some Nintendo fans are planning to protest in front of Nintendo of America's Seattle headquarters after learning that Wii discs are, in fact, inedible. More as the story breaks.


lol.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> All of you, if you only want to check out one of those videos, check out the one with the old couple! It's hilarious! Apparently the old lady is good at golf, while the old guy, judging by his expression, is really, really, bad at it. LMAO!!!  XD


Haha, yeah. 


*Wii Sales: Double PS3*



> October 10, 2006 - In a recently released research brief, investment firm Wedbush Morgan's Michael Pachter predicts that sales of Nintendo's forthcoming Wii console will be double those of Sony's PlayStation 3 system this holiday season.
> 
> 
> "We think it is important to note that we expect total U.S. software sales of only $144 million for the PS3 and only $288 million for the Wii, with additional European software sales of $156 million for the Wii in 2006," says Pachter. "These figures are based upon an estimated sell-through of 1.2 million PS3s in the U.S. and a tie ratio of only two (given the likely limited release slate), and sell-through of 2 million Wii hardware units in the U.S. and 1 million in Europe with a tie ratio of three."
> Wedbush Morgan's stance on the holiday sales war is realistic. After all, Sony has announced that there will only be 400,000 PS3s available for launch in North America. Nintendo, meanwhile, has stated that that approximately one million Wii systems will be ready for launch when Wii debuts, with another three million coming through December.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2006)

That old lady playing golf was just a laugh riot.

The old american dood seemed to have experience with bowling, and that was pretty cool 

We need a Reggienator playtest video


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 11, 2006)

red steel actually looks a lot better than what I previously thought now that I take a closer look at it.  *adds it to preorder list*

anyone think trauma center second opinion will be a good first buy?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> red steel actually looks a lot better than what I previously thought now that I take a closer look at it. *adds it to preorder list*
> 
> anyone think trauma center second opinion will be a good first buy?


YES! I'm picking it up with Twilight on day one! <3


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Trauma Center is looking great, depends on if you'd like that type of game.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 11, 2006)

ok, sounds like i'm buying zelda, red steel and trauma center + wii console and other stuff.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> ok, sounds like i'm buying zelda, red steel and trauma center + wii console and other stuff.


I'm gonna wait for Red Steel, it looks awesome, but I wanna see what IGN says before I get it regardless. Also, I want Warioware Smooth Moves more, so I'll wait till after Christmas for Red Steel most likely. I'll have enough for three, and Red Steel will be number 4 if it gets good reviews.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess rating confirmation*



there's going to be blood in the game?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2006)

Red steel looks much better now, wanna try that out. 

@Video's - Wanted to really see if somone could play them lying down or sitting, owell, nice regardless.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 11, 2006)

Blood is good , why cant link bleed? Hehe


----------



## SpankMeNow (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess rating confirmation*
> 
> 
> 
> there's going to be blood in the game?



there has been blood in other zeldas' Oot had blood in it , maybe not through the whole game but there was times where blood was in it and it also had a rating of Animated blood.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

It's probably just a bad quality image but that T thing really does not look like it was originally part of that image.... I dunno, that's just how it looks to me.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 11, 2006)

SpankMeNow said:
			
		

> there has been blood in other zeldas' Oot had blood in it , maybe not through the whole game but there was times where blood was in it and it also had a rating of Animated blood.



only Oot had blood, but only the VERY first versions. the normal version didnt. like mine was replaced with blue/green dots, and ganondorf coughed out
green smoke instead of blood

@ leon, go to the official site, it shows it


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 11, 2006)

Ohh those people playing videos are great


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

uy 5000 Wii Points and get a Classic Controller! in japan that is. I really hope that comes to the US too.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 11, 2006)

i know that would be awesome 



it's friday guys.  looks like if you show at opening time you are guarenteed one


----------



## RockLee (Oct 11, 2006)

> Blood is good , why cant link bleed? Hehe





> *Even Heroes Have the Right to Bleed - Superman:*



Also, I forgot the old couple. It looks like they got really into it.

Trauma Center looks awesome. I wish I could afford it.


----------



## SpankMeNow (Oct 12, 2006)

Rock your image link is not working.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 12, 2006)

Odd. I'll fix it.

Later. I'm tired. I have school tomorrow.


----------



## Aman (Oct 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Red steel looks much better now, wanna try that out.
> 
> @Video's - Wanted to really see if somone could play them lying down or sitting, owell, nice regardless.


People who have played the Wii have said that you'll be just as find sitting on your couch, so then you can probably lie down too.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 12, 2006)

I must have missed that in the haze of sleep.

I'm pretty sure that playing while lying down or sitting won't have much of an impact on how the games will play. Look at the french girl; she made minimal motions and that got the job done, while the green shirt made huge motions and that worked, too. You can play as you wish.

I'm at school, no I'm not going to update my link. D:<

At least not right now. Sleepy.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 12, 2006)

New is out.  It's a great example of the next-gen marketing strategy.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

^  

i love vgcats..


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

There hasn't even been confirmation on Wii consoles available for launch. All I have heard is "There will be enough." At least Sony has given a set number.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

they said it. i think it was 2 million..


----------



## pajamas (Oct 12, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> they said it. i think it was 2 million..


IGN weekly said 4 million at launch.

In America there would originally be at LEAST 1 million. But they shot the number up quite a bit to about 4 million I believe.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

They said 4 million by end of the year, but they haven't set an actual amount for launch.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

yea then it's probably 2 million..

i remember they said the amount at launch a while ago, just don't
really remember..


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

From what I have seen, someone said 1 million launch units, but that was debunked by a Nintendo rep, who said that they'd have 4 million by end of the year(didn't say if it was end of the year or end of their fiscal year)


----------



## Hylian (Oct 12, 2006)

whatever, it's alot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Finnally, EB and Gamestop will be doing Wii Pre-orders tommorrow *(Friday, October 13th)* on a first come, first serve basis 

I'm going to get their extra early to make sure I reserve my system


----------



## K-deps (Oct 12, 2006)

wat do we have to trade for 50 bucks?games?if so which games?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> wat do we have to trade for 50 bucks?games?if so which games?




When it comes to trading games and such for credit, it's always a rip-off. You'd need to trade in quite a few games to get anywhere close to $50.

I'm just going to give a $100 deposit and call it a day.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 12, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> When it comes to trading games and such for credit, it's always a rip-off. You'd need to trade in quite a few games to get anywhere close to $50.
> 
> I'm just going to give a $100 deposit and call it a day.


damn i dont have the money

i hope they wont be sold out


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> People who have played the Wii have said that you'll be just as find sitting on your couch, so then you can probably lie down too.


Yeah but i wanted to see a video to confirme it, people say alot of things


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd rather stand up anyway. Makes it more fun.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay, has there been any new word about the region-lock for the Wii? I still see various things around the net saying that the Wii will be region-locked. Has there been any more recent news about it? If the latest news you can think of is back in September, you don't need to mention that, since I know about that and it's relatively old now. If there has been no recent news about it, then I'm going to assume that it is still not fully known.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

nothing since the thing you heard in September FFLN.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow.

SSJ3 Goku, I hate you. You make me update stuff. >:<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

i assumed you where bored lately 

also update the sig


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

Updated the first page, and the sig.

I wish I had a Wiimote.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 13, 2006)

*whew*
I got lucky.  A friend of mine who works at the mall was willing to stand in line for me at GameStop for a reservation.  He works at a new FYE which isn't taking reservations (So he can snag his own when they come in)


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Oct 13, 2006)

I had class from 8 till ten so a friend of mine went in my place.  He got there 20 minutes after they opened and all the preorders were gone.  Looks like I'll be camping out in front of Best Buy or Target come November.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

*Wii Preorder story*

Just got back from Gamestop (135th and Biscayne Blvd).

There was already a line when I got there around 9:00am. I was number 9 in line. 

When the doors finnally opened around 10:00am, we find out that there's only 12 Wii's available for preorder and it was essentially sold out since there was more than 12 people in line  

*hugs his receipt* xDDD

Yep, I'm a bit estatic since I got my pre-order and about 10-15 other people behind me had to be turned away ^_^\

The first person in line was there since 7:30am :S 

3 to 4 of the people in the line were gamestop employees >_>

I also heard of people actually sleeping out in front of a gamestop nearby (163rd street and Biscayne) in the _wii_ hours of the morning xDD


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got back from my local gamestop, I was first in line of about 10-12 people. This store just so happend to be getting 18 units, so there were a few left after the initial people in line. I got there at 8:45, and the store opened at 10. I walked around the Mall after reserving mine, and came back around 10:40 and they had already all been reserved out. So I'm glad I got there when I did, and glad I was first in line xDD

My list of preorders include:
The Wii Console
Extra Wii-mote
Extra Nunchuck
Red Steel
Zelda

I'll prolly be adding to that, but for now that's it xD

----
On a side note, I'd like to add that there were some people in line w/ me that had never reserved or gotten a console at launch before, and were quite casual gamers. So score one for the big N, their strategy is working


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

The only issue I had was why were the Nunchuck and Wii remote sold seperately?  =/

I put down 

Wii Controller $10
Wii Nunchuck $10
Wii System $80

I didn't pre-order any games. I figured I could get them later since I'm not eyeing Zelda or any of the big title games right now. 

I kind of felt sorry for the people who waited close to an hour behind me and were turned away.

And I know they said it was limited pre-orders, but I didn't think they'd be doing that few :S 

I was thinking of going to EB or EBX stores that are at my mall (Aventura), but I knew it would be packed with people, so I thought I'd go to one that was a ways off and didn't have much traffic/activity surrounding it.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

As far as I know, they've been planing on selling them seperate for quite some time now, so it wasn't a shock for me.

I went ahead and payed for my Wii in full, put down 10 on the two games, and 10 on the Wii-mote and Nunchuck (since you had to put down 10 for them).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, it wasn't that big of a deal to me, whether they were sold together or seperately.But did you decide to pay $30 for the 1year warranty protection the store was offering? I was tempted but decided not to. I could always change my mind on launch date


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I did the protection thing, I did it when I got my DS Lite so I figured I may aswell do it on the Wii. Just incase. My friend did it on his DS Lite aswell, and it came in handy, when he accidently took it w/ him on a rollercoaster and it crushed one of the screens lol. They replaced it w/ a 100% brand new one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

^Yikes. Well, I'm all for protection, but didn't feel like shelling out the $30 now. I'll do it when I get the Wii system 

Now, all that's left to do is figure out which games I plan to buy before/at/ or after the launch date


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Haha well like I said, I'll be getting Red Steel and Zelda, I was kind of iffy about Zelda, as I'm not too into it, but I still find them fun, plus its looking really good. Besides those two, I'll prolly be getting Sonic, and then importing Bleach Wii.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

I know it sounds risky, but I'm thinking of getting DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2, Marvel: Ultimate Alliance, Sonic and Super Mario Galaxy  

Yeah, I know that 2 of the titles are multi-platform and the controlls for the games are unknown to myself, but I feel like taking a risk  

I'm also thinkling about getting Red Steel 

I forgot all about Bleach Wii


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Ah yeah, I'll prolly get Mario aswell, forgot to add it to my list xD

You should definately get Red Steel, you won't regret it lol
And how could you forget about Bleach Wii  hehe


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Ah yeah, I'll prolly get Mario aswell, forgot to add it to my list xD
> 
> You should definately get Red Steel, you won't regret it lol
> And how could you forget about Bleach Wii  hehe



I've been so focused on the domestic Wii, that I forgot all about the imports 

and I wonder if we'll be able to play Bleach Wii without some type of device (i.e. Freeloader). I keep getting conflicting news about the region lock for the Wii  

As for Zelda, I haven't played a Zelda game since Majora's Mask for N64 O_O


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Neither have I (played a zelda since majora) lol, so don't feel bad xDD

Also, the Vice Pres of NOA said not too long ago that the US Wii systems would indeed be reigon free, so I'm going w/ that lol.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 13, 2006)

Then play WindWaker. Screw the haters, it was a fun game.

Damn. I was planning on waltzing in (literally) and then walking out. Something tells me that's not going to work.

Oh boy. I hope there are preorders left somewhere. I really don't wanna camp for Wii.

Also, I hear that stores are a)already recieving units, but they are under heavy lockdown, and b)that they are limiting pre-orders due to the shortages of last year. They do a conservative estimate, and then, if they get more units, will open pre-orders again.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I heard that too lee, but better to be safe, and reserve early, then be sorry and have to camp out lol.

Also I'd like to add that there were NO people waiting in the morning to reserve the PS3 at my gamestop lol, and they didn't sell out untill that night (and they are only getting like 8) while there were about 12 when it opened today for the Wii, which grew to about 20 within 5 mins o.o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

Windwaker was the one with a more cartoonish style animation right? 

I was always thinking about buying it but never really got around to actually picking it up. 
And pre-order estimates are scattered and varied. Shea said the store he was in only had 18 slots. The store I went to only had 12 slots. Some places had as few as 8 slots. They weren't kidding when they said the pre-orders would be gone within minutes. The pre-orders were already gone 30 minutes before the store opened up if you go by how many people were in my line. 

I actually got there when there was 6 people but waited in the car because I'm lazy. But when two other people showed up I decided I couldn't wait any longer in the car and got in line. If I had waited any longer, I would have been seriously kicking myself. xDD


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

#2 in line for Wii bitches!! 

preordered my:
1. Wii
2. Second Wii-mote
3. Second Nunchuk
4. Classic Controller
5. Trauma Center: Second Opinion
6. Red Steel
7. Already have Zelda Wii preordered.

I am one HAPPY mother fucker 

Edit: I got there at 8:30am in case anyone wondered.  When I left the mall at 11am, they still had about 10 preorders left.  My store got 32 of them hahaha.  I felt bad for my brother though.  I was going to go waltz over to gamestop on the other side of the escalator and get one for him, but they only had 9 units...wtf :/


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> S?kert ungef?r 2500 kronor med Wii Sports inpackat.


Tack f?r svaret. =D 

Alrighty. Zelda - Twilight Princess'll come to GameCube too.
Take a look here.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

So Wii sports was as fun as I thought it would be. :3
Hurrah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> #2 in line for Wii bitches!!
> 
> preordered my:
> 1. Wii
> ...




Yeah, I was thinking of going to my mall as well (since they have an EB and EBX store), but decided to avoid the big places and went someplace smaller and hopefully have a better chance to get my pre-order. 

And you got there by 8:30 am? I was still in bed by that time  
I got to gamestop around 9:15 or so and there was 6 people in line intially, and I waited till about 2 more people got in line before joining in. 

I just realized I forgot to pre-order the classic controller


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

I just want to say, I hate all of you guys.
I had to get up at 5am and get to work at 6am to get shit together for Preorder. ><


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 13, 2006)

I had an argument with my friend today. He says he wants the PS3 and says that the games are gonna be better than the Wii. HAH! Yea right $60 dollar games that will just dent your wallet. I'd rather get games that are $10 cheaper and have more gameplay value.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

I am not to worried about the protection thing they offer. Because honestly i know how nintendo hardware is and i never had a problem with it. 


i did not pre order im going to be the first one in line at my place to get a wii 

as for the numchuck, they did this because there approach. i mean there are going to be people who just want to play wii sports games or Wii music or games that appeal to the mass market but just use the Remote. Why pay 60 for something your not going to use fully? i mean the sepearte approach was a good idea i think.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I just want to say, I hate all of you guys.
> I had to get up at 5am and get to work at 6am to get shit together for Preorder. ><



Where do you work, where you'd have to wake up that early to get ready for pre-orders? O_O

Not the address, I meant what store/place of business? xDD


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 13, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I had an argument with my friend today. He says he wants the PS3 and says that the games are gonna be better than the Wii. HAH! Yea right $60 dollar games that will just dent your wallet. I'd rather get games that are $10 cheaper and have more gameplay value.



Maybe it'll, but I'm not sure that PS3'll work. Cuz it's overequiped, everytime I read a PS3-article. It almost say that PS3 still not work perfectly.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Where do you work, where you'd have to wake up that early to get ready for pre-orders? O_O
> 
> Not the address, I meant what store/place of business? xDD



xD
Gamestop.
We didn't prepare like assholes so we were struggling to get everything together.
I told them people would be there in the morning and they didn't listen.

I didn't even have to work together. 
Damn them.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 13, 2006)

Fiifty said:
			
		

> Maybe it'll, but I'm not sure that PS3'll work. Cuz it's overequiped, everytime I read a PS3-article. It almost say that PS3 still not work perfectly.



I actually kinda agree on you there. But usually the good Playstation games are always the ones that are overrated and overhyped. When I play them, they don't impress me at all or they're just okay.

There's always something with Nintendo games that always give me a feeling to always come back to them.

And yea the first PS3's are gonna have bugs just like the first PS2's.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not really worried about getting a Wii, although they better have enough zeldas that game will fly off the shelves and if anyone did not see my last post.



> I am not to worried about the protection thing they offer. Because honestly i know how nintendo hardware is and i never had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> i did not pre order im going to be the first one in line at my place to get a wii
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> I am not to worried about the protection thing they offer. Because honestly i know how nintendo hardware is and i never had a problem with it.


I never had an issue with my gamecube or my N64 systems. But my SNES kept breaking down on me on a much too frequent basis. I don't think they'll be any problems with the Wii, like it's predecessors before it, but I'm in the "you can never be too careful" camp.




> i did not pre order im going to be the first one in line at my place to get a wii



That's some serious dedication. I don't have the physical strenght and stamina to do such a thing. My knees are killing me from waiting this morning for about 45-50 minutes. I can imagin launch day will be much more busy and hectic. Pre-orders give me security and peace of mind. I'll be their on launch date, but I won't have to kill myself to get one of the systems based on how many one particular store has at that time.

*ices his knees* ><



> as for the numchuck, they did this because there approach. i mean there are going to be people who just want to play wii sports games or Wii music or games that appeal to the mass market but just use the Remote. Why pay 60 for something your not going to use fully? i mean the sepearte approach was a good idea i think.



It doesn't matter to me how they approach it. I have no qualms with their methods of sales. Although $60 is alot for both, but meh...not a big issue to me. Although I probably should have bought a classic controller as well. I like to have my basis covered v_v


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

I would have been number 9 or 10 if I had gone when the store opened...I dunno I was wide awake at 7:30 today so I figured why not go earlier.  Now I'm 100% guarenteed one on day one unless nintendo gets herpes before then D:

I just can't get over how my store got so many freaking PS3's and Wii's.  18 PS3 and 32 Wii's?!!  In some small, crappy ghetto CT city no less.

All i have to worry about is getting jumped for my PS3 on friday in Nov D:  Gotta bring my possee P:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> xD
> Gamestop.
> We didn't prepare like assholes so we were struggling to get everything together.
> I told them people would be there in the morning and they didn't listen.



LOL..so how many slots were dedicated to employees? 

In the store I went to there was at least 3 gamestop employees in line with us xDD

and after pre-ordering one of them went behind the counter and started working xDD



> I didn't even have to work together.
> Damn them.



That's harsh =/
I could only imagine what launch day would be like :S


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

I about preordered the classic controller aswell, but I figure I'll wait, as I won't be doing too much on the VC at launch.

Anyway, damn goku, why not just save yourself the trouble and preorder? lol

I'd hate to have to camp out, even though I would for the Wii.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I would have been number 9 or 10 if I had gone when the store opened...I dunno I was wide awake at 7:30 today so I figured why not go earlier.  Now I'm 100% guarenteed one on day one unless nintendo gets herpes before then D:
> 
> I just can't get over how my store got so many freaking PS3's and Wii's.  18 PS3 and 32 Wii's?!!  In some small, crappy ghetto CT city no less.
> 
> All i have to worry about is getting jumped for my PS3 on friday in Nov D:  Gotta bring my possee P:



I'm actually kind of scared of getting jumped. ._.
One of my fellow employee's got jumped recently by some guy
who thought she was bringing home a new Wii. [it was just a 
promotional box].




Sama, I only got 6 slots alotted to me to preorder to people.
and I wasn't allowed to preorder. ._.
Since I was a nice person and actually worked.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I would have been number 9 or 10 if I had gone when the store opened...I dunno I was wide awake at 7:30 today so I figured why not go earlier.  Now I'm 100% guarenteed one on day one unless nintendo gets herpes before then D:
> 
> I just can't get over how my store got so many freaking PS3's and Wii's.  18 PS3 and 32 Wii's?!!  In some small, crappy ghetto CT city no less.
> 
> All i have to worry about is getting jumped for my PS3 on friday in Nov D:  Gotta bring my possee P:



Yeah, I'm going with two of my brothers on launch day :S 

I remember the employees telling me to be careful on my way out after getting my xbox360. My car was parked right out front but damn..they seriously scarred me O_o

But 32 Wii's???? wow, that's a far cry from the 12 Wii's my gamestop had xDD


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

Bring your friends to walk back to your car with you.  It happened during 360 launch and it will happen again @_@


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 13, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I actually kinda agree on you there. But usually the good Playstation games are always the ones that are overrated and overhyped. When I play them, they don't impress me at all or they're just okay.
> 
> There's always something with Nintendo games that always give me a feeling to always come back to them.
> 
> And yea the first PS3's are gonna have bugs just like the first PS2's.



Well.. They still working on PS3's bugs. Must agree that Playstation's games is always okey, never like Nintendo's. But Kingdom Hearts was a bit Nintendo. =)

Also, PS3 graphic'll own all the other consolles graphic. Nintendo Wii's games'll own all the other games. And XBOX 160'll... I don't know. :S
So they all are good, without XBOX 160


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, when I got my 360 all the employees told me to be extra careful walking to my car. I can't believe some people are so insane over a console lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I'm actually kind of scared of getting jumped. ._.
> One of my fellow employee's got jumped recently by some guy
> who thought she was bringing home a new Wii. [it was just a
> promotional box].



That sounds horrible, but at the same time I almost wanted to laugh since it was only the promotional box.  



> Sama, I only got 6 slots alotted to me to preorder to people.
> and I wasn't allowed to preorder. ._.
> Since I was a nice person and actually worked.



Wait..there were only 6 Wii's in all for your store? Wow, if I went to your store I would have ben royally screwed and pissed I waited in line for nothing xDD

And employees should have had the right to the a certain allottment of the pre-orders...O_O


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Bring your friends to walk back to your car with you.  It happened during 360 launch and it will happen again @_@



I was feeling better about not getting jumped and now I'm paranoid again. .__.
Thanks guys. ><
I'll just have to ask one of my male coworkers to help me, because I don't think me and ANOTHER girl can do much damage. 


EDIT: 6 alloted to me to preorder.
Another employee got 7 slots he was allowed to do.
I think we a total of 16 in the back. >_>

We had a few already preordered since we were doing an advance thing special to our store.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

scary ass people out there D:


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> scary ass people out there D:



Why are you scaring me? 
Someone is going to take all my money and my system. .______.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> scary ass people out there D:



I will put my Wii mote under my shirt and pre tend its a gun and act all cocky saying "give me your Wii now or else!"


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> scary ass people out there D:



Microsoft-buyer are evil guys, they are stupid, they should buy a Wii or just wait for the realease. Microsoft just wan't kill the humanity! =P


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 13, 2006)

Samatarou, lets wait in line together!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> scary ass people out there D:




Another reason for me to worry about launch day ><

Well, hopefully my brothers will be imposing enough (yeah, I know it's wrong) and they'll find some weaker targets to mug >_>


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

That's just fucked up, she was an old lady, and it was a christmas present. Some people just don't diserve to live.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yikes, well, I know your level of zeal is higher than that of any Nintendo fan I know of so I know you'll be first in line xDD
> I think you just like the thrill of the hunt and being first in claiming a system. xDD
> I like to have things already in place and ready so I don't ahve to stress myself out.
> Although I'll be bringing my brothers along for extra protection on launch day



Hehe, in real life i do not show much of my nintendo fandom and im a pretty serious gamer out of all 3 systems. Reason being is because online there seems to be more nintendo trashing where i go so i stick up for them lol. My real life friends and what not we debate pretty eualy and play all types of games  of course we each have our own prefrence and nintendo is my fav but i do not go all out to show it because there resonable people hehe.

lol ya your right i love the thrill of the hunt to be honest and when i was the first person to get my GC i jumped in the air holding the system up saying "hell ya!" and everyone clapped lol.

im bringing my DS i assume for great lan action there and for protection your GC idea is actually pretty good , they got the handle set there for a purpose to wack peoples heads off! ( lol brings back memories of dead rising )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Samatarou, lets wait in line together!




I'll be at the gamestop on 135th street and Biscayne Blvd  

I'll probably hop around a couple of gamestops and EB games stores just to see the throngs of people waiting in line to get the system (but that will be well after my Wii system is at home and secured )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

Kira if you watched the south park episode with the Wow paradoy. Well i have that song they used when they lvl up im going to use it making a video while i wait in line for the wii i been wrigint down the ideas. its going to be fun hehe.

well i have an anime club meeeting i have to go do ( i have a rank im below the VP) so ttyl.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

See ya goku.

D:

I want my Wii now!! ;_;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Hehe, in real life i do not show much of my nintendo fandom and im a pretty serious gamer out of all 3 systems. Reason being is because online there seems to be more nintendo trashing where i go so i stick up for them lol. My real life friends and what not we debate pretty eualy and play all types of games  of course we each have our own prefrence and nintendo is my fav but i do not go all out to show it because there resonable people hehe.


Yeah, that happens. And even if you're a serious gamer of all 3 systems, if you try to defend any particular system, you'll be labeled a fanboy, it's unfair but that's how it goes online  




> im bringing my DS i assume for great lan action there and for protection your GC idea is actually pretty good , they got the handle set there for a purpose to wack peoples heads off! ( lol brings back memories of dead rising )



Ironically, this morning, most of the people waiting  in line had PSP's  





> lol ya your right i love the thrill of the hunt to be honest and when i was the first person to get my GC i jumped in the air holding the system up saying "hell ya!" and everyone clapped lol.




I don't really care if I'm first, but it's better to get it on launch date than to wait months because everyone is clamoring to get the system for the holiday rush >_>


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I don't really care if I'm first, but it's better to get it on launch date than to wait months because everyone is clamoring to get the system for the holiday rush >_>



I'm going to link my PS3 auction to my sig when I hold it.  Then you can all see what insane price the bidding goes to, or you can laugh in my face if no one bids on it XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I'm going to link my PS3 auction to my sig when I hold it.  Then you can all see what insane price the bidding goes to, or you can laugh in my face if no one bids on it XD




I seriously want to see how the bidding goes. I mean it gets crazy around the holiday season and all, so I could imagine you'd probably make a decent profit xDD

I'd wait for the PS3 personally, for obvious reasons (price and increased game selection).

With the Wii, it was reasonably price, IMO..*in other words I won't go to the poor houes =/* and plus, I probably won't make much money if I had it up for auction. So, the actual game play value is probably worth more than whatever price I may get for it. 

The PS3 on the other hand...I could imagine the bidding possibly getting into the thousand range with ease, if enough people have been exposed to your auction xDD


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

I was representing for the DS Lite in line today. Sadly nobody else had one, or had it with them lol. But nobody had PSPs either.

Anyway, I can easily see the PS3 getting to like 4k on ebay. The Wii, well it depends on how many units get out, but It'll prolly definately be well above $250.

Honestly so far though, I've seen more of a want for the Wii than the PS3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

Price guaging for the Nintendo Wii is serious business  



I wouldn't auction for my system for even that price 

but, who would buy it for that price? :S


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 13, 2006)

yar, i saw one on ebay for 560 and will probably reach about 800 i think.  but i really wouldn't sell my precious wii.  it's so fucking awesome


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy fuck....wow....just wow....

I really don't know what the PS3 is gonna go for if the Wii is already going for 1000 xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> yar, i saw one on ebay for 560 and will probably reach about 800 i think.  but i really wouldn't sell my precious wii.  it's so fucking awesome



The number of Wii systems for bidding mysteriously exploded after this morning for some unexplained reason 

Most of the pictures displayed the pre-order receipt as proof that they pre-ordered it the system xDD

Kinda sad in some ways, but it is a business in some ways


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

Gah, I forgot to remind my brother to wait out to reserve one, here's betting I am going to be camping out launch day with him  Oh well, I just had a very bad camp for my 360.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Gah, I forgot to remind my brother to wait out to reserve one, here's betting I am going to be camping out launch day with him  Oh well, I just had a very bad camp for my 360.




I pre-ordered my 360 in August and reservations for the intial launch were already finished, so I had to settle for April =/

I didn't want to camp out for the 360, so I took the 2nd shipment pre-order xDD

But goods luck to you with the Wii camp out xDD

I'm sure you'll get a decent spot in line, just don't oversleep :thumb


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 13, 2006)

I wasn't planning on getting my Wii on the launch date but around late December. Is that a good thing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I wasn't planning on getting my Wii on the launch date but around late December. Is that a good thing?




It's all about logistics and a bit of luck. You're planing to get a Wii system in the heart of the holiday season *near Christmas*, which might be difficult but not impossible. If you're willing to go shopping around looking for a store that's selling a Wii or a PS3 during that time period, be prepared to do some travelling or you could be extremely lucky and find a place that has a decent supply of Wii's..I can't say since I don't live in your area let alone your state 

But good luck to you.

I'd reccommend getting the system at launch (and arriving very, very, very early)


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

I've convinced my dad to take me to Best Buy at 3 in the morning on Launch day. So I will be almost guaranteed one. And there's a Target about a half minute walk from there in case I miss Best Buy's stock. =P


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

that won't guarantee you one, trust me. I got in on the second launch of the 360 (you know, 360's sold out, then best buy horded them and did a 2nd launch on the 18th), and I had to wait from about 1 the afternoon before, and they didn't even open early, and even thought they had tickets, they didn't give them out until morning. I had to camp out for about 21 hours total, I don't think that you waiting 4 would get you one.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

I fucking hate when stores do tickets, the first ones at the door should get the systems.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

no, that was how it worked, but they had them the day before, and there were already more people in line than there were tickets, but they still made everyone wait until morning.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's gay. Oh, I thought it was one of those random drawing type ones. A couple of my friends sat through that crap all night(almost first in line and everything) but at the end the store did a random drawing to see who got a system.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> that won't guarantee you one, trust me. I got in on the second launch of the 360 (you know, 360's sold out, then best buy horded them and did a 2nd launch on the 18th), and I had to wait from about 1 the afternoon before, and they didn't even open early, and even thought they had tickets, they didn't give them out until morning. I had to camp out for about 21 hours total, I don't think that you waiting 4 would get you one.



that seriously sucks :S

But thank goodness I don't have to go through all that hassle just to get a system. But isn't different depending on the store and their allottment of systems on launch date?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

I would hope so, you see why I lament the idea of camping out again? Did I say that it was 33 degrees (F) and raining the entire time? I'm sure I did at one point or another 

If there is supposed to be 2 million launch units, it is kind of weird for EB to only reserve eight or so per store.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I would hope so, you see why I lament the idea of camping out again? Did I say that it was 33 degrees (F) and raining the entire time? I'm sure I did at one point or another
> 
> If there is supposed to be 2 million launch units, it is kind of weird for EB to only reserve eight or so per store.




Which is why I have been saying 2 million isn't confirmed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I would hope so, you see why I lament the idea of camping out again? Did I say that it was 33 degrees (F) and raining the entire time? I'm sure I did at one point or another
> 
> If there is supposed to be 2 million launch units, it is kind of weird for EB to only reserve eight or so per store.



Yeah, I wouldn't dare camp out in that kind of weather. Then again I live in Miami, and bad weather doesn't usually occur that far into November O_O

Meh..I'm glad I got the pre-orders out of the way. I don't like the idea of waiting for the next set of pre-orders to start or having to wait hours and hours in line on launch date for a system I might not even get. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Which is why I have been saying 2 million isn't confirmed.



ya they said 1 million on launch day though 4 million by december 31st and 6 million to 9 million by march. which is crazy ,

o im back from the anime club  alot of fun.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in an area with a lot fewer gamers than most areas (a small section of RI, with a Best Buy, Gamestop, Target, and Wal Mart all within a ten minute drive, and once at Best Buy all within a 3 minute WALK of each other). I think I'm set with any stores that will be getting them.

And the big difference between the 360 and Wii is, GASP! There are THREE times as many Wiis on launch day as 360s. So there's far less likely to be a problem.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow. You guys are really putting alot of work into it. I just plan on waltzing into a local Walmart and picking one up at launch... *yawns* and maybe I can get a PS3 that way too.

Since Walmart Supercenters are open 24 hours... I wonder when they'll have the systems out... immediately after midnight or sometime between that and early morning? Bestbuy isn't doing pre-orders, right? If not, that's another possibility too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Wow. You guys are really putting alot of work into it. I just plan on waltzing into a local Walmart and picking one up at launch... *yawns* and maybe I can get a PS3 that way too.
> 
> Since Walmart Supercenters are open 24 hours... I wonder when they'll have the systems out... immediately after midnight or sometime between that and early morning? Bestbuy isn't doing pre-orders, right? If not, that's another possibility too.



You're extremly fortunate because I was left out in the cold with the Xbox 360 pre-orders (had to wait for the second shipment in April) xDD

Shipments just go quicker in my area. Try finding a new system in this city in the heart of the holiday season, if you do then you practically hit the jackpot. xD

Well, I'm just glad that I got the pre-order out of the way and I can lounge about waiting for the launch day to appear ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

Walmarts allways have the systems on sale by midnight.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

I still lol at you all having to guess when pre-orders start when I just walked in my favorite shop when the revolution was announced and I pre ordered it then

I was still number 4 though

system is just who reserved first gets the first console, so if i come before 3 2 and 1 but there are only 3 consoles I wont get it unless somebody cancells their preorder


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I still lol at you all having to guess when pre-orders start when I just walked in my favorite shop when the revolution was announced and I pre ordered it then
> 
> I was still number 4 though
> 
> system is just who reserved first gets the first console, so if i come before 3 2 and 1 but there are only 3 consoles I wont get it unless somebody cancells their preorder





 i could have pre ordered it as well off an EB friend i know but you know what? i did not but all that was is they just took named ahead of time even though they do not know what systems they are getting. "aka" connections ftw   that and its much more fun to wait in line 

and no, the first person waiting in line will  the first person to get the  console. Pre orders /reserves just guarentee you a copy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Not in the shop I go to, here its first preordered first get



2 consoles arrive

im before number 1,2,3 I don't get console because those two are for 1 and 2

waiting in line is for people that apparently have all the time in the world and have no work or education


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

then you must go to a little shop . im speaking ebs/GS/ Walmarts. 

the first person to get his at midnight is the first person . normally stores will not even open or stay open for the midnight thing. Stores like the ones you go to who have just that many will not even bother and wait till the next day to be open.

and people who wait in line does not mean they do not work or have an education. i do but im willing to sacrafice time to  just stay up till midnight. Im a night owl i stay up till 4 am anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> then you must go to a little shop . im speaking ebs/GS/ Walmarts.
> 
> the first person to get his at midnight is the first person . normally stores will not even open or stay open for the midnight thing. Stores like the ones you go to who have just that many will not even bother and wait till the next day to be open.
> 
> and people who wait in line does not mean they do not work or have an education. i do but im willing to sacrafice time to  just stay up till midnight. Im a night owl i stay up till 4 am anyways.



Little shop? Little shop?

They are actually better then all the big chain shops here, cheaper, more stuff, import, pre-orders, anime,manga  

+ huge stand at biggest convention in belgium

and no he wont get such a small amount i think he will get around 10-15


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

he cannot give his whole stock away just on PRe orders. All stores only take up pre orders to a certain amount its logical anyways. Though the stores that do not stay open till midnight normally do not offer a midnight opening to get your Wii first.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> he cannot give his whole stock away just on PRe orders. All stores only take up pre orders to a certain amount its logical anyways. Though the stores that do not stay open till midnight normally do not offer a midnight opening to get your Wii first.



He just takes the pre-orders and if there aren't enough he just calls the people that don't have any

people that didn't preordered are screwed simple as that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

o well still if he is not open at midnight you wont be the first getting the  Wii  the people waiting in line at a walmart or what ever will  hehe.
but ya thats a bad buisness model if he only takes pre orders  for his entire stock.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> o well still if he is not open at midnight you wont be the first getting the  Wii  the people waiting in line at a walmart or what ever will  hehe. Then again we get it before europe
> 
> but ya thats a bad buisness model if he only takes pre orders  for his entire stock.



It doesnt matter if im there first or not O_o

if there are 4 wii's I will get one even if im like there a minute before he closes

the first person gets a wii second too so on, its the number you are that determines if you get one

if he has 5 and your number 6 you get no wii even if your the first in his shop that day


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 13, 2006)

damn it! i'm currently in that category!

damn.... ive been waitiing on gamestop to do reserves for the wii


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Walmarts allways have the systems on sale by midnight.



That's good to know. It just gets annoying when you go there, ask about it, and then get a reply that they either haven't received them yet, or they haven't put them out yet. Since it's Walmart and not a dedicated video game store, you just don't know, since it would differ from place to place.

Oh well, maybe I'll drop by if I happen to be around one near that time. If not, I'll just waltz in the next day and see what's there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

ya i had to wait in the layaway section at my walmart because they where  still in the back and thats where they were making everyone wait hehe.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2006)

i think i'll do walmart too...
is the white wii the only color at launch?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

TONS OF WII NEWS IN THe next few posts TONS!

A Look Into LiveMove
Could this be the answer game developers are looking for?
by Mark Bozon


*Spoiler*: __ 




October 13, 2006 - Within the last few days there's been a ton of talk about the newest development tool to hit the Wii: LiveMove. Developed by technology company Ailive, LiveMove is a program made to help potential Wii developers by enabling the Wii-mote controller to learn and recognize specific motions with ease, making programming for the Wii console a bit more manageable for development teams of all sizes and abilities, rather than requiring gargantuan groups of programmers with a masters in calculus.

There's been a ton of hype around the product so far, but since 99% of our industry has never had to personally program a Wii game, there's some definite questions being brought up about what this system can really do, how easy it is to work with, and how it truly (and realistically) can be used to make Wii gaming better. Well a few of us here at IGN have had a chance to work with the development side of gaming, and of course we're on a first name basis with the pros responsible for making the Wii-motes work, so what better way to use our dark jedi powers but to get you all some answers, or at the very least, clarify what it is LiveMove is all about.

The Current Wii-mote:
There's of course a good deal to talk about, and rather than going over anyone's head with technical mumbo-jumbo only our IGN Gear EIC Gerry Block can understand (props man, props), we'll try to keep the technical assessment of the Wii-mote pretty basic for all to enjoy. The current setup for the Wii-mote is actually pretty simple, though we'll admit that the amount of technology in the remote itself might be a bit baffling to anyone who hasn't been reading up on what exactly it can and can't do.


With LiveMove, swordplay may never be the same.
For starters, we have the sensor bar. The Wii sensor bar interacts with the Wii-mote to locate a specific on-screen coordinate, which is determined by the sensor and the Wii-mote in tandem. If, for example, you wanted to point at one specific spot on your television in Red Steel, allowing for a head shot, you'd need to be using the IR sensor bar to do so.

What LiveMove will help do, however, has nothing to do specifically with the sensor bar, as it works with the motion control itself, making use of tilts and gestures instead. As it stands right now, the Wii-mote can recognize motion that is then turned into a move on-screen. What's interesting, and a bit worrisome as well, is that the Wii-mote positioning ability is based purely on the accelerometers, which don't offer coordinate-based positioning, but only simulate direct gestures by interpreting acceleration points with the remote. In a game like Marvel: Ultimate Alliance, for example, you'd use a sweeping motion either left or right to pull off a specific move in the game. Since everyone "sweeps" at a different speed, or will change the XYZ position of the controller differently, the gesture may not be recognized. As a simple example, lets say Shaq is playing Marvel with son or daughter. Both players have a starting point, but Shaq's arm length will allow for a larger sweep than his child. In addition, the kid may swipe at an angle or at a slower rate than their Dad, making all of the input information amazingly different.

A game like Marvel: Ultimate Alliance uses five key gestures. This may sound like a small amount to an unsuspecting gamer, but when you factor in the difference in data for dozens (much less the thousands that will be playing the game), you'll find that each gesture requires an insane amount of info to be recognized. From talking with Vicarious at the New York event just a month ago, they stated that there are hundreds of thousands of different gesture data to have the Wii recognize even one single gesture from the game. Simply insane. Factor that out for the five total gestures in the game, or look at Red Steel, which has even more sword movements and context-sensitive gestures, and the amount of work boarders on the masochistic. It's true that the big idea may win out of the big budget for Wii, but saying that the system is far more friendly for smaller development teams may not be entirely true.

As a final few notes about the Wii-mote data, developers have talked with us on multiple occasions about a few annoying aspects of the current Wii-mote gesture recognition. Since the Wii-mote works off acceleration, programmers have to be well-versed in calculus to program speed and point recognition into an actual in-game move. On top of that, if the player's movement stays at exactly the same meters per second rate, the remote could actually miss the change in direction. Taking Zelda as an example, a player could actually move the Wii-mote left and right to do continuing sword swipes. If, however, the movement is done at precisely the same rate (or based on the programmer's coding, is displayed at the same rate) the Wii-mote accelerometers won't recognize a change in direction at all. Obviously developers that have a strong programming team won't have a problem working around this issue, as their movement code would be optimized to show even the slightest natural speed change in player movement, but it's still an issue that could come up in less optimized code. The list of strange nuances in the Wii-mote goes on and on, but rather than addressing these issues, let's talk about the solution to them. 

LiveMove: The Solution?
So along comes Ailive with its motion sensing tool, claming to be the end-all be-all of Wii gesture programming. But before you buy into it entirely, you need to know how it works, right? LiveMove is essentially a program that does all the dirty work that Wii programmers have been doing freehand in the initial launch run of games. Using complex formulas, programmers have been creating starting points, ending points, speed, distance, and acceleration (speed change over time) all on their own with only the Wii-mote data to help. With LiveMove, developers can simply set up the software to record motions on the fly. Simply boot up the program, label your move, grab the Wii-mote and go. The software uses the B trigger as the record button. If, for example, you want to do a Z pattern, you'd simply hold the trigger, get in position, hold down the B trigger, do the motion, and name it. From there, the program will attempt to read your future motions. Simple, right?

Here's the catch. Remember how games like Marvel: Ultimate Alliance needed a huge amount of data to make sure every gamer can get the proper gesture recognition? That's how LiveMove works as well. While the amount of recording doesn't have to go into the hundreds of thousands, the more data you give LiveMove, the better it will work. For less complex global actions such as a large circle or casting motion, it may only take a few actions. For more intricate motions, developers may still spend a good chunk of time laying down the same motions over and over using different players, helping the program narrow down what is and isn't classified as an acceptable gesture. That being said, LiveMove definitely helps take out a ton of the initial grunt work, and developers that we've talked with that are already using the program are finding that it helps get demos up and running amazingly fast, and works as a great starting point for Wii development.

More moves. More gestures. More immersion. Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2?

LiveMove: The Possibilities:
With a program like LiveMove, anything is possible. Imagine that we had the ability to use this gesture recognition earlier on for the Wii launch games, for example, and we may have seen a game like Red Steel offering hundreds of sword swipes, allowing the game to stay as a gesture-recognition formula, but still giving the feeling of a true one-to-one sword duel. Imagine a game like Marvel: Ultimate Alliance that offers different gestures for every character, each representing the intended mutant in a totally unique way.

And when it comes to accuracy and user-interaction, LiveMove may be the program that enables true immersion. Image a game that allows total user calibration, asking you to perform moves one initially booting up to ensure that your actions (and only your actions) are used for on-screen actions. There wouldn't be a need to learn what can and can't be done with the controller, rather you could step on the pitchers mound, grab your baseball, and tell the Wii controller how you personally throw a fast-ball, change-up, screwball, slider, and curveball. Imagine a boxing game that allows for character creation, letting you select moves and input them how you'd actually do them. Who cares if your right hook doesn't look like Ali's right hook. The Wii-mote would know and recognize your style, ensuring for accurate motion recognition that otherwise wouldn't be available. Multiple users per system? Just select which profile you use, and rather than saving your control scheme, it would save a log of your gestures instead.




More on the next post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Metroid Prime 3 and Call of Duty 3 have an immediate advantage, which is that the smaller bounding box is in some ways familiar to the fixed reticule setup in PC-based FPSs. Red Steel's control method is altogether new. If you want to turn, you have to literally aim your weapon at the edge of the screen to make it happen. Frankly, there's a learning curve to it, which might explain some of the negative control backlash the game has received. When you've got the action centered, the game control is completely and totally intuitive because you can target with a greater degree of precision using the Wii-mote than has ever been possible with a dual-analog setup. You simply point and shoot -- it feels natural and good. You eventually get used to this admittedly oddball control method and as you get better the game experience grows on you. You learn the intricacies of movement and it eventually becomes instinctual. And it's at exactly this point where you stop worrying about bounding boxes and just play. If you can get to that point, you will like Red Steel. 

Red Steel: Impressions and Video
by Matt Casamassina
<< Previous Page | 1 | 2

You move with the nunchuk's analog stick and aim with the Wii-mote, fire with the B-trigger, duck with C button and jump with Z button. If you press the A button, you'll execute a manual targeting mode -- kind of like aiming in GoldenEye, actually. When in this mode, you can jab forward with the Wii-mote to zoom in and snipe enemies with a greater degree of accuracy. If you thrust forward quickly, you'll kickstart a bullet-time-like shooting mode where all of the action is slowed. All of this works perfectly and feels great, whether you're capping enemies with a standard pistol or blasting them with the shotgun. In our play time with the title, we picked up other weapons, including an Uzi, an assault rifle and yes, a sniper rifle, too. Using the latter gun, a sniper scope circle appears on-screen and you merely press the A button and gesture forward with the Wii-mote to magnify the battlefield. Sniping in Red Steel is a lot of fun and exceptionally accurate. You don't have to deal with the twitch control and under and overcompensating that are commonplace in dual-analog FPSs. You have perfect accuracy in your hand and all you need do is center on an enemy and shoot him dead. Head shots are therefore much more practical in the game. Incidentally, you're able to cycle between your weapons at any time by pressing left on the D-Pad.

The nunchuk's accelerometer is put to good use in Red Steel. You shake the unit once to reload your weapon. You do the same over guns to pick them up. And if you hold down on the Wii-mote's D-Pad, you can throw grenades. You simply aim into the direction or angle that you want to throw them with the nunchuk's analog stick and then make an arching gesture -- kind of like throwing a football -- with the unit to toss them. You can also roll grenades as you would a bowling ball by making an underhand gesture. All of these maneuvers are made fairly effortless and become second nature as you play.

Swordplay is bit more difficult. Although the game does not feature one-to-one control, as some may have hoped, you do have more swiping freedom than previously thought. For instance, you can slice and dice vertically or horizontally, easily combining both maneuvers for a double slash. There are a total of eight different swipes that mirror the angles on an analog stick. You simply gesture with the Wii-mote in the respective directions to do these moves. The combos have a lot of potential, although we didn't often nail them in our play time. You can swipe down, up, left, hold Z and then reverse swipe with both arms for a special attack. You can play with style if you practice. You can also hold down the B-trigger and make a double-stabbing motion with both the Wii-mote and nunchuk to bring both blades down upon enemies. This particular move requires precise timing as it takes slightly longer than an average slash, leaving your hero open to incoming attacks, but if you can swing it (pardon the pun) it's very effective. You can tap the C button to strafe left and right during duels. And finally, you can parry by making a blocking motion with the nunchuk. It's this latter move that continues to give us difficulty. Perhaps we need more time to perfect the motion, but oftentimes our parries would go untranslated on-screen, leaving our hero defenseless against an enemy's sword. Either Ubisoft needs to tighten up the gesture or we need to master it.

Red Steel is Wii's prettiest launch game. Ubisoft has developed a very pleasing visual style that marries traditional Japanese environments and glowing city backdrops. You will find yourself exploring a dojo complete with garden and pond in one stage and fighting Yakuza criminals to the backdrop of a seedy nightclub in the next. There are warehouses, airplane hangars, underground passageways and much more. In our play test with the game, we were really surprised by the number of different environments, especially since Ubisoft has chosen to reveal only a couple of them up until now. The locations are highly interactive, which means that you can shoot out lights, hunks of cement, splinter boards, ricochet bullets off barrels, and toss grenades at such objects as planes, exploding them. Light spills through windows and illuminates hallways, particles spark, spray and light up areas. Water shimmers transparently, reflections spotlight cars and buildings, and in-door tiles are so clean that you can see environments mirrored in them. It's unfortunate that so few Wii developers have taken the time and care that Ubisoft has, for Red Steel looks like much more than a GameCube game. Videophiles will be happy to know that the latest build of the game runs at a constant 30 frames per second and supports both progressive-scan and 16:9 widescreen modes.

At this point in time, it's difficult to say with any certainty whether or not Red Steel is going to live up to the hype or fall short. But having spent some good time with the game, we can tell you that it's fun despite some control drawbacks. Indeed, after our recent demo with the half-shooter half-sword fighter had come to an abrupt end, all we could think about was when we might be able to sit down with it again. That is, if nothing else, very encouraging.

Ubisoft was nice enough to let us grab gorgeous direct-feed videos of Red Steel in motion. We've posted 10 lengthy movies today and we'll have even more next week. If you're still undecided about the game, check out our new videos. They footage speaks for itself. 




Updated Screens and videos at the following link ( and the graphics are pretty good to if your worried abotu the Wii's graphical Power )





*Spoiler*: __ 




Rayman Raving Rabbids: Impressions and Video
Rayman meets Gladiator and Wario Ware in this mini-game bonanza. Hands-on and direct-feed inside.
by Matt Casamassina

October 13, 2006 - Rayman Raving Rabbids is not a platformer. You will not be navigating your way through a stylized 3D world or jumping from object to object like you may have done in, say, Rayman 2. This new entry into the franchise represents a dramatic departure from the traditional Rayman play style. But we're asking you not to be a snob about it because yes, Raving Rabbids is completely different, but it also happens to be hilarious and fun. If you ignore it just because it's not a platformer, well, you'll be missing out on a great Wii launch title and passing over a game designed primarily to take advantage of Nintendo's system. If we're making you feel guilty, good -- because damn it, you should own this game.


Rayman Raving Rabbids comes from Michel Ancel and the Beyond Good & Evil team. It could accurately be called a compilation of mini-games and it could likewise be compared to Nintendo's own Wario Ware series. But to be fair, Ubisoft's title is much deeper than Nintendo's, serving up a collection of varied and off-the-wall challenges both more complex and more lasting than many of the over-as-soon-as-they've-begun offerings in the Big N's project. But even if the two were identical, Rayman Raving Rabbids would still have one major advantage, which is that it's coming out this year.



Although the title has been designed to be immediately accessible, it does feature a surreal back-story and a means to connect the mini-games, of which there are more than 70, according to Ubisoft. The game begins as Rayman has been captured by an evil race of bunnies. You've undoubtedly seen these ridiculously funny characters in the various videos and images the developer has already released, but for the individual who hasn't, these beings have been living underground for years and have come to the surface to take over. The bunnies are short, have bad teeth, and hate just about everything except for yellow submarines and dancing. Imprisoned and without many options, Rayman is forced to compete in a series of challenges for the entertainment of the bunnies. If he succeeds in these tests, he gains in popularity and earns plungers, which he can use to build a ladder that he can climb to escape his jail cell. You'll also unlock special costumes -- the big afro, anybody? -- that Rayman can wear.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

Ya i know posting quite a bit but great information before the weekend plus im going to be drunk tomorrow so i wont be here hehe.


*Spoiler*: __ 





The intricacies of this setup were unfortunately not available for demonstration in the latest build of the game, which is coming along rapidly. However, Ubisoft representatives did tell us that Rayman will compete in a number of challenges per day over a 12-to-15-day period. He enters a colosseum-like environment inspired by the movie Gladiator and from this arena you're able to choose several different mini-games, at which point the action begins.



Raving Rabbids has a great sense of humor. The bunnies in the game are so well-designed, animated, and voiced, that they have actually upstaged Rayman himself to become the spotlight of Ubisoft's marketing efforts for the title. The game revolves the inabilities of these crazy enemies, which scream in rage if they are interrupted while sitting on the toilet or if they happen to grab a banana instead of a plunger. Don't ask -- you'll find out what we're talking about when you get to sit down and play the various mini-games for yourself.


Let's get into some specifics, though. With 70-plus minis to choose from, Ubisoft could have accidentally favored quantity over quality and we'd be left with a robust, but thoroughly unenjoyable experience. Luckily, that's not what has happened. Instead, the majority of minis in Raving Rabbids are not only funny, but well thought out, making full use of Nintendo's controllers for immediately intuitive, but nevertheless skill-based selections. Some of these mini-games are decidedly easy. 
For instance, in one stage, you simply twirl the remote in circles to spin a cow around a chain, and then tap the A button to release the animal, where it soars into the air while mooing and moaning. The better your swing and release, the farther it flies. In a seemingly simple, but somehow difficult mini, you have to use the controller for a game of jump rope. Sounds like a breeze, but in practice it's very much like patting your head and rubbing your belly -- and Ubisoft has done this intentionally just to mess with you. You twirl the rope by motioning counterclockwise circles with the Wii-mote and you make Rayman jump by gesturing quickly to the right with the nunchuk. Not cool. Although we pulled it off, we nearly had a seizure doing so. As if the task itself weren't brain-teasing enough, bunnies continually pop into the screen, peer at you and scream while you attempt it. Honestly, it's hard not to giggle at this stuff.


In Carrot Juice, another mini, your job is to stop an army of scuba-gear-wearing bunnies as they advance on your oceanfront cocktail stand. You have to pump carrot juice into their scuba masks, which fill up and drown the characters. To do this, you aim your carrot juice hose with the Wii-mote, which naturally offers pixel-perfect accuracy, and you pump up and down as fast as you can with the nunchuk, which controls the flow of your carrot juice. If you're quick, you'll be able to send a constant stream of juice at the enemies. If you're slow, you'll sputter carrot juice their way at random intervals. Ubisoft said nobody had lasted with the mini longer than three minutes and we understand why; your forearm actually grows tired. It's awesome and completely different because rarely has physical exertion been a factor in videogames -- but here we are. Incidentally, we lasted more than two minutes and then the bunnies got us.


In Bunnies Don't Give Gifts, one of the critters approaches Rayman with a box filled with dynamite and a lit fuse hanging out. Rayman has a very limited set of time to run the box around the island and give it to a faraway bunny, where it will, of course, explode. Rapid up and down motions on both the nunchuk and WIi-mote cause Rayman to run faster and faster. Simple, but enjoyable, and you can keep trying to beat your time.


Bunnies Don't Close Doors has been a favorite of ours since we first played it in New York. Several bunnies are in different outhouses and they are all trying to go to the bathroom. The problem is that the doors to these outhouses keep swinging open, at which point the clearly modest bunnies will scream and then throw a plunger at you. Nobody wants a plunger in the face, so it's best to keep those doors closed. You do it simply by pointing with the Wii-mote, grabbing the door with the A button and then slamming it shut. It's easier said than done, especially when multiple doors start sliding open. The game's crude humor is highly appealing to us.


Bunnies Have no Memory is more or less a game of Simon Says. Four bunnies on-screen cry, wail and sing different off-key notes and you have to repeat their outbursts perfectly. You merely point at a bunny with the Wii-mote and tap the A button to do it.


Bunnies Don't Use Toothpaste is a particularly gruesome mini-game. The scene zooms in on a bunny's grotesque mouth, whose broken teeth house protruding worms. When the worms squirm out of the bunny's teeth, they look at you and smile, and your only task is to aim at them with the Wii-mote, grab them with the A button, and snap back to pull them out. When you eventually mess up, the action zooms in even closer to the bunny's horrifying mouth and the critter screams in agony and rage.


In Bunnies Helped Tame the Wild West you journey through an on-rails first-person sequence shooting the enemies with plungers. The backdrop is, naturally, the wild west, despite the fact there are some random robots thrown in for good measure. Using the Wii-mote, you point and shoot. You can tap a button on the nunchuk to rocket out a grappling hand, which latches onto bunnies and pulls them -- squirming and screaming -- to Rayman. And to reload your plunger gun you just shake the nunchuk.


In yet another mini, Rayman flies atop this giant bird and the objective is to soar around the island in search of pigs. Flying is done with the Wii-mote and feels very natural. You hit the A button to extend the bird's claws and latch onto a pig. And from there your goal is to drop the pig in a nearby pen. When we played, we were challenged to grab three pigs before the time ran out and always nabbed only two -- we still don't know where that last sucker was hiding.



All of the above mini-games played flawlessly, but there others were clearly still unfinished. For instance, in one game, the action was designed to mimic the fundamentals of smack-a-mole, but with bunnies instead. As they critters popped out of holes in a garden and looked around, you were meant to smack them on the head and send them packing. But the Wii-mote ran into some sensor issues and we were unable to try it. In one final mini, we saw a beat-up bunny with bandages and bruises, and our Wii-mote was supposed to control an on-screen hammer. We could never get it to work.


Despite these minor issues, we walked away from the game convinced that -- whether or not it's a traditional platformer or not -- it's going to be fun and funny. Plus, with its various multiplayer modes and huge selection of minis, it's bound to be one of the better games at launch for two or more players.


Just as it's done with Red Steel, Ubisoft has utilized the Wii hardware with Rayman and created beautiful and very stylized environments that are backed up by strong graphic technology. Lush, colorful beaches mingle with dark, rainy, gritty backdrops, just as the cute bunnies pop into environments with creepy statues and robots. Rabbids runs at 30 frames per second and supports progressive-scan and 16:9 widescreen modes.


We've posted a handful of direct-feed Rayman videos in our media section and we'll have even more next week. Don't hesitate to check them all out to see for yourself why we're so excited about the game. 






k thats it. HAve a good weekend all and i will see you sunday. Be sure to check out all the New Stuff at ign ( aka videos etc) talk to you all later


PS.

also at one point in time for the Red steel/ Rayman Direct feed videos, i will be uploading the IGN insider quality of them when i get a chance.


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I can't wait for Wii's realease. Nid... Wii!!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2006)

Read all those on IGN yesterday. Some great news, if Red Steel gets above an 8.5 then I'll definitely be checking it out soon after launch. Trauma Center and Twilight are my definites, and I really want to check out Raving Rabbids now! X_X

I don't know if my wallet will be able to take it!


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:


> Read all those on IGN yesterday. Some great news, if Red Steel gets above an 8.5 then I'll definitely be checking it out soon after launch. Trauma Center and Twilight are my definites, and I really want to check out Raving Rabbids now! X_X
> 
> I don't know if my wallet will be able to take it!



And I wan't check out Zelda and WiiSports. Who cares? <________<


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

Little videos of people playing Wii Sports from different countries.  It's cute I guess, especially some of the girls. XD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 14, 2006)

*sigh* With all this hype, I hope I can be patient enough to get it during December, or I'll have to wait until Febuary. =X

But nice posts Sjj3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh shiiiiiiiiii

Health packs are for health refillings, not games D:


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 14, 2006)

> Weekly Famitsu has conducted an online poll on the question "which next-generation console you wish to play the most?", the results are:
> 
> 1. 47.9% - None
> 2. 35.6% - PlayStation 3
> ...



Looks like the Wii has the slight lead in what next-gen system they plan to buy in Japan. Though what people really want is...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2006)

i want a red one, is there one on launch?


----------



## Nik (Oct 15, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> i want a red one, is there one on launch?



I want a green one but atleast here, where I live, white will be the only choice...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2006)

^ dang it, i want a real noticeable one, so every body sees it all the time


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2006)

Some dood went to a small game thing, and got some info on Sonci and the Secret Rings, and the reason it was given a shittier name.



> *Sonic and the Secret Rings*
> 
> The game was not playable to the public at all during the expo, but press got to play it Thursday. Yesterday and until tomorrow the manager room for Sega was reserved for the guy in the Sonic suit to take a breather. The floor was still set up with faux Arabian carpet and a TV was still in there, but the Secret Rings demo was taken out. Had I known Secret Rings would even be there for press (and that I could've used Sonic Cult to get press status) I would've shown up Thursday. Digital Life's site though only mentioned "Sonic the Hedgehog" being the only playable title, so I assumed this to be Sonic Next only (then again, Yakuza and PSO were there but not listed).
> 
> ...



So there you go, you can blame the Euro land for giving the Wii Sonic title a shittier name D:


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 15, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ dang it, i want a real noticeable one, so every body sees it all the time



All you gotta do is customize that sh*t with a paintjob and some sweet rims!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 15, 2006)

^Well you can already do that with the Xbox 360.

I want mine in red or blue. Why do I always want rival colors?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 15, 2006)

"Pimp my Wii" xDD

Anyway, I would only get black if I had a choice besides white, but I would still prolly go w/ white. I'm all for the clean, smooth apple type stye, like my DS Lite.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2006)

i'll put some spinners on it


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

Range test of the Wiimote with the Wii. ^^


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 15, 2006)

That was... suprisingly far!

Way to go Nintendo!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

Check the site out for some random pics of the Wii off screen.  Seems like a fun event going on there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

nice video there DS. he was REALLY far away i just see this guy running from the dark im like Woah!

well i promised to upload the IGN insider quality video's of the direct feed vids of Red steel and what not so i will get on that a little later after i unpack everything from my car.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nice video there DS. he was REALLY far away i just see this guy running from the dark im like Woah!
> 
> well i promised to upload the IGN insider quality video's of the direct feed vids of Red steel and what not so i will get on that a little later after i unpack everything from my car.


Speaking of Insider stuff, could you send me the Roundtable #77 (Our Top 100 is Better)? I wanna see what it says, but don't have any way to get insider right now, so could you PM it to me. Please? =]


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

FEAR  

nah, its probably not true..


----------



## K-deps (Oct 15, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> FEAR
> 
> nah, its probably not true..



*OMG*

i doubt its true but if it is I would thank God so much.PLEASE NINTENDO BRING FEAR TO WII!

nah ur rite it cant be true rite??   

please be true!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Doubt fear will be going to Wii, it's to much for Wii to handle.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

they proabably made an error because that release date looks just about right around the Xbox 360 Fear game is supposed to release. Plus they would have said something by now about it , then again Call  of duty 3 for Wii was announced 4 months before the system even came out so who knows.


about it being to much for Wii to handle. I highly doubt that , hence i can play it on a low end RIG on the PC quite fine. IT will be tunned down for the Wii yes but it can be playable .


----------



## K-deps (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Doubt fear will be going to Wii, it's to much for Wii to handle.



so...
it would still be a dream come true!!!
believe!!


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Doubt fear will be going to Wii, it's to much for Wii to handle.



so? the wii's getting 360 games like call of duty 3
the graphics would be tuned down a bit yes, but using the wiimote for it would
be pretty cool..like corruption

but w/e, i think it's just an error anyway


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2006)

Far Cry was too much for the Wii to handle too, but it's a launch window title (not saying it looks good, just making a point).

Any game - graphics + innovative new controls (done right) = better game


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

^And you know cause you've played with the Wiimote and all the othere ones?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^And you know cause you've played with the Wiimote and all the othere ones?



I know because gameplay > graphics. It's just that simple.

And yes, I've played with the Wiimote...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I know because gameplay > graphics. It's just that simple.
> 
> And yes, I've played with the Wiimote...



PC > Wiimote *IMO*. 

I never said Graphics make gameplay...i just can't see the Wii handle Fear graphics, not the ones i see on 360 or PC, and on 360 there not that "Great" So yeah...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2006)

And I agreed. Graphics-wise the Wii definitly couldn't play FEAR. But again, graphics-wise, FarCry was above the Wii, and now it's a launch window title.

I'm saying if that I would MUCH rather have more fun gameplay (which I think can be created via the Wiimote, if developed right) than great graphics. Personally, I was disappointed by FEAR. I'd take Goldeneye 64 over it any day...

And let's not underestimate the Wii's graphical capabilities either. Think Resident Evil 4 times two. That's pretty damn awesome in my book...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Farcry was played on Xbox aswell...So it's really not ABove the Wii since Wii is basicly a bit stronger then xbox. So yes gameplay is important but to say graphics are not one of the important factors...well that's just not right


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Farcry was played on Xbox aswell...So it's really not ABove the Wii since Wii is basicly a bit stronger then xbox. So yes gameplay is important but to say graphics are not one of the important factors...well that's just not right


I didn't say it wasn't important...but they take one big back seat to gameplay.

If graphics were really so important, nobody would have been playing video games back in the Atari days...and the casual game market (i.e. cell phone games) wouldn't be so ridiculously huge...


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

yea well, back then those graphics were good..

like i remember seeing a commercial for the first legend of zelda for the NES, and these kids were saying 'woah! awesome graphics!'


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Extactly. It seems everyone says "Graphics aint important YO" then every fucking huge game as beatiful graphics...like a big "WTF" there?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Extactly. It seems everyone says "Graphics aint important YO" then every fucking huge game as beatiful graphics...like a big "WTF" there?


Again, it's not that they aren't important, it's that in comparison to gameplay they are nothing. In other words, no amount of amazing graphics can make for a good game by themselves. On the other hand, it is possible to have a game that's amazing with superb gameplay and bad graphics.

Can anyone say that there exists a game with horrible gameplay and amazing graphics that you can call a GOOD game? Of course not, bad gameplay = bad game. However, bad graphics != bad game. Though, generally better graphics are definitly going to help the experience...


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 15, 2006)

^True True
Just Cause:
Good graphics and  horrible gameplay.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

good gameplay + good graphics = win
look at resident evil 4 

good gameplay + bad graphics = still win
original super mario for NES > sunshine, and also other games this gen

bad gameplay + good graphics = FAIL
it'll look pretty, but if its boring, you'll stop


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Just cause was just bad in everything  Good graphics bad gameplay? FF9, still considered good.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 15, 2006)

Final Fantasy titles are excluded from all criticism thanks to rabid fanboyism.

(How can there be sequels to a Finale?)


----------



## RockLee (Oct 16, 2006)

When money is involved, anything is possible.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't seem to notice this, but this was confirmed a while back.

Meta Knight's victory theme in SSBB is going to be a rock version of some known Kirby theme.

Small, but rock on for that dood that english people know as a spanyard D:


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

*Some News*


> Wii thought this might happen
> Wii Gamestop EB Games Sold Out
> 
> It seems Wii pre-orders were in ridiculously high demand on Friday. Reports surfacing from the net suggest that Nintendo Wii sold out in both GameStop and EB Games, two of the biggest games retailers in the United States.
> ...



Not surprising to me, but I can see how it was to those who doubted the Wii xD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2006)

i would rather have a game of 10 dots on a black screen that do something interesting than a game like....i don't nkow something with fly graphics that's boring.    speaking of a game of dots on a screen i know one i play on the PC that they have something similar on 360, a little ship that shoots dots at colored shapes and rotates in circles.  I played that game for hours.  Or pinball on windows..

edit:btw the makers of the PC game i'm talking about are "binary zoo".  Google them and you can find a fun game like that 360 one i talked about.  Free...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like asteroids to me lol.

But yes, I believe everyone agrees that gameplay>graphics now, so lets get back on topic about the wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

Well yeah i'm pretty confindent in the sales for both Wii and PS3 this season being sold out.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 16, 2006)

Absolutely. The question is, how will they fare afterwards?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

Both do well for awhile, i expect Wii to sell more simply cause they have more. By next christmas i can see the PS3 pulling ahead in terms of how many console sale at that moment but Wii still having more sold since it'll have more. In the end it's going to be close, all three system's are made for different people but all good.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 16, 2006)

> In the end it's going to be close, all three system's are made for different people *but all good.*


That's where you are wrong.  All who oppose the great Potatomoto must be burned in the fires of Level 8 (The Lava level)
RISE BRETHREN AND UNLEASH THE FANBOY WRATH!
 

(On a side note, In a true console war Nintendo would win.  Only for the simple fact that their games have infinite continues.)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd say sony would since *Excluding Handhelds* Sony has sold more consoles then Nintendo's lifespan. But whatever, no one cares


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I'd say sony would since *Excluding Handhelds* Sony has sold more consoles then Nintendo's lifespan. But whatever, no one cares



I HIGHLY doubt that


GOKU GET YOUR ASS IN HERE WITH SUM STATS PRONTO


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 16, 2006)

I was talking about if the consoles got weapons and attacked each other.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

Well Sony Gives SHiped Numbers where Nintendo Gives numbers sold to consumers. sony's numbers are quite high but there not the actually sold to consumer numbers .

PSP has shipped over 20 million consoles world wide but it only sold little over14 million to consumers. < i just used this as an example.

both the PS1 and PS2 has shipped 100 million units int here lifespan. Ps1 over the span of 11 years and PS2 over the span of 6 / 7 years. Plus the DVD funcionality helped them becaiuse of that .


the highest Sold to consumer console nintendo has done was the NES has sold over 60 million consoles to consumers but it has shipped roughly  80 million consoles. But since Nintendo Puts Sold to consumer reports in there fincial reports people use those numbers compared to sony which uses "shipped" numbers in there finical reports.


to bad EB/gamespot does not give out a "how many turn in consoles chart" thing to see what systems are traded in the most that would be intresting.


and ya i think everyone missed Deep throughts little joke there hehe about the "infinite countunies"


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anybody pre ordered their Wii yet?!!? I REALLY wanna Pre Order mine but they are all full at Eb Games AND GameStop


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

I highly doubt Sony shipped 100 million worldwide and less than 60 million sold. Sorry, PS2 has sold more than that.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Has anybody pre ordered their Wii yet?!!? I REALLY wanna Pre Order mine but they are all full at Eb Games AND GameStop



Should have went on the first day, they said the units would sell out in minutes, and they did.

Luckily I managed to be first in line xD

I'd just like to add that here, Wii's pre-orders sold out in less than 30 mins. PS3 pre-orders took 6 hours, and they had half the ammount that that could be pre-ordered of the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Has anybody pre ordered their Wii yet?!!? I REALLY wanna Pre Order mine but they are all full at Eb Games AND GameStop


I'm happy: I've played one and preordered one.  

And crazymtf, I think you seriously underestimate the Wii. The PS3 is years away from having any chance of surpassing it in sales, and I have trouble believing it ever will. It'll get close, but there's key things you have to look at here.

First off, Japan. The Wii is like Japan's wet dream. It will dominate there just like the DS does, probably moreso.

Second, consumer loyalty for Sony is highly overated. Every PS2 owner is NOT a Sony fanboy, in fact, I'd say it's an EXTREMELY small percentage of them. The PS2 was successful because it had a wide array of titles and was the mainstream/casual system. The PS3 has completely priced itself out of this market. Without a substantial price drop, Sony will not be seeing anywhere near a repeat of the PS2's success.

Third, the Wii is like a virus. After it launches, it's going to slowly infect the world as people get a chance to play it (either through kiosks or friends). Nintendo has always been known for products that don't necessarily look good, but if you pick them up and play them, your stunned.

I could go on and on, there are a million reasons the Wii is going to do so well, and a million why the PS3 will not do so well (relative to the PS2). But honestly, if you cast everything aside and looked at price alone, I think the Wii could possibly win, or come really close, just off of that.


Edit: The point I was _trying_ to make (I have a tendency to rant sometimes) was simply: Last-gen console sales are MEANINGLESS to use to try to predict this gen. Everything is completely different this go-round, and consumer loyalty is not big enough to sway the difference. Based off consumer reactions and market strategies the Wii is clearly ahead of the game...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

> *The Lust List: 10/16/06
> Well, look who's come crawling back to the PS2.
> by Daemon Hatfield*
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you have any idea the joy I get from knowing that Super Monkey Ball on Wii is as wanted as Halo 3? That's priceless...


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> I highly doubt Sony shipped 100 million worldwide and less than 60 million sold. Sorry, PS2 has sold more than that.


So... your "feeling" is more concrete than a recorded fact?
Did you know that the Billboard Top "whatever" chart is ony based on music shipped to stores?  That means most of the time the "most popular" music is just sitting on the shelves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Has anybody pre ordered their Wii yet?!!? I REALLY wanna Pre Order mine but they are all full at Eb Games AND GameStop





Quite a few people were posting here that they were able to pre-order the Wii including myself. The gamestop I went to only had 12 pre-orders and I was number 9 in line  

For most people, getting their early was the key to ensuring a pre-order  

Although I thought I also signed myself up for the PS3 pre-order e-mail as well, but didn't recieve it =/ 

at least gamestop didn't screw me on the Wii pre-order e-mail v_v


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> So... your "feeling" is more concrete than a recorded fact?
> Did you know that the Billboard Top "whatever" chart is ony based on music shipped to stores?  That means most of the time the "most popular" music is just sitting on the shelves.




Do you see 100s of PS2s sitting on the shelf at EB/Gamespot? Wait you don't.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Do you see 100s of PS2s sitting on the shelf at EB/Gamespot? Wait you don't.


I see a strong second-hand market that stats don't take into account...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Do you see 100s of PS2s sitting on the shelf at EB/Gamespot? Wait you don't.



No, but I do at walmart, and kmart etc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Do you see 100s of PS2s sitting on the shelf at EB/Gamespot? Wait you don't.



its a fact proven by everybody, who are you to say its wrong? thats like saying "sony made the gamecube because i feel that it is, nintendo didn't do anything"


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its a fact proven by everybody, who are you to say its wrong? thats like saying "sony made the gamecube because i feel that it is, nintendo didn't do anything"



Lmao, quote for pure win xDD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its a fact proven by everybody, who are you to say its wrong? thats like saying "sony made the gamecube because i feel that it is, nintendo didn't do anything"



Fine then, I'll prove it.

from 

American SALES(not shipped)
Total: 40,448,500

Japan Sales(not shipped)
Total: 21,345,750

and that isn't even counting Europe. Anywho, this is a Wii thread right? I'm personally not getting one until Nintendo proves themselves.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Fine then, I'll prove it.
> 
> from
> 
> ...



Actually, that site clearly says its SHIPMENTS not sales.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Whatever, then SSJ3 was wrong about NES shipping 80 million because vgcharts shows NES at 61.9 million shipped.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't see VGCharts as a reliable source at all. I'm gonna go check the Nintendo Press Site...

Update: Crap, sales and financial stuff only goes as far back as the GBA and GameCube...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm out


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

BTW, wtf does any of this have to do with the Wii?

As I've said, the sales figures from the current/last gen are completely irrelevant when looking into the next gen...

The PS2 and PS3 are nothing alike, and the GameCube and Wii are nothing alike. Comparisons are completely invalid. DS-PSP comparisons are much closer...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 16, 2006)

lol 

this thread turned out to be sony fanboyism against nintendo again.

Sigh

Wait till the end of this year to see whos up ahead on the Sales.

till then... keep your giant enemy crabs in your pants.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> BTW, wtf does any of this have to do with the Wii?
> 
> As I've said, the sales figures from the current/last gen are completely irrelevant when looking into the next gen...
> 
> The PS2 and PS3 are nothing alike, and the GameCube and Wii are nothing alike. Comparisons are completely invalid. DS-PSP comparisons are much closer...



Cause that's the only thing Nintendo has a lead in?  

Whatever i won't return to the forum unless there's new video's of red steel or Super Smash brothers, i have no intrest in this system and lost almost all faith on nintendo, so byee


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Cause that's the only thing Nintendo has a lead in?


Cause they each share marketing strategies with their respective console cousin.

Sorry if marketing and economics is too much for you...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2006)

Lul, k thx for the memories.

All I have to say is lol @ Super Monkey Ball tieing with Halo 3. Really, the steam of the Super Monkey Ball franchise flurted out after 2.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Fact. Handheld Market does not equal Console Market.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Fact. Handheld Market does not equal Console Market.


Fact. You know nothing of business and marketing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh shizzznits, he got ya thurr.

More or less if the Wii does exactly what the DS explosion was about, I smell a victoly in the hands of Nintendo for them.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Lul, k thx for the memories.
> 
> All I have to say is lol @ Super Monkey Ball tieing with Halo 3. Really, the steam of the Super Monkey Ball franchise flurted out after 2.



Monkey ball is still pretty fun though, and I'm anxious to see how it works out on the Wii, it could bring it back.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Fact. You know nothing of business and marketing.



Yes because I'm the one trying to compare a different market to the one that is relevant. Wait, your the one doing that.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I am. Because comparing business strategies makes more sense than comparing completely different generations of systems.

Sony's PSP strategy = it's PS3 strategy, and same for DS and Wii.

Here, I'll put it in easy terms for the simple-minded. (EVERYTHING IS RELATIVE)

PS2 = Low power/graphics. Moderate price. Standard multimedia capabilities. Focus on gameplay.
PSP = High power/graphics. High price. Advanced multimedia capabilities. Proprietary format. Focus on power.
PS3 = High power/graphics. High price. Advanced multimedia capabilities. Proprietary format. Focus on power.

GCN = Moderate power/graphics. Low price. Weak 3rd party support. Focus on gameplay?
NDS = Low power/graphics. Low price. Extremely innovative control scheme. Strong 3rd party support. Sleek look, new image. Focus on innovative gameplay.
WII = Low power/graphics. Low price. Extremely innovative control scheme. Strong 3rd party support. Sleek look, new image. Focus on innovative gameplay.

*Notice, PSP = PS3 and DS = Wii.*

In the business world, it's often feasible to compare different markets if you know how to go about it.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wait a second hoss. Nintendo DS had a sleek new image when it first released? Might want to wash out the eyes brother and really, GCN had the same business strategy as Wii.

GCN=Don't focus on multimedia and stick to only gaming(Hey, Wii doesn't even support DVD playback).
PS2=Offer up more than just the core gaming package but have great games as well(DVD).


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Wait a second hoss. Nintendo DS had a sleek new image when it first released? Might want to wash out the eyes brother and really, GCN had the same business strategy as Wii.
> 
> GCN=Don't focus on multimedia and stick to only gaming(Hey, Wii doesn't even support DVD playback).
> PS2=Offer up more than just the core gaming package but have great games as well(DVD).



Your generalizing on a scale so massive it's ridiculous.

And the DS Lite is a better represenation of Nintendo's new attempted image.


Wait, you call the PS3 a "core gaming package"? WTF are you smoking? I hardly call it a "gaming package" with everything they're trying to throw in...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

GCN did not have the same buisness straegy than Wii FARRR from it.



ya JB i was kinda shocked at that with halo 3 and monkey ball  i like the monkey ball series i have yet to play it on Wii , its up at new york i heard though and alot of developers said its alot of fun to play on wii so i have high hopes for it and will be one of the games i get in the launch window.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Wait a second hoss. Nintendo DS had a sleek new image when it first released? Might want to wash out the eyes brother and really, GCN had the same business strategy as Wii.
> 
> GCN=Don't focus on multimedia and stick to only gaming(Hey, Wii doesn't even support DVD playback).
> PS2=Offer up more than just the core gaming package but have great games as well(DVD).


Sorry but the focuss of the wii is not like the gamecube, the gamecube didn't have anything new at all, and the wii has, weather channel, Mii channel, news channel, foto editing and more.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

> Wait a second hoss. Nintendo DS had a sleek new image when it first released? Might want to wash out the eyes brother and really



He never said at first release, but it does indeed now, and it is indeed whipping up on PSP.



> GCN had the same business strategy as Wii.


No not at all. All of GCN's strategys were done by a different president, and GCN did nothing to really revolutionize gaming, while the Wii drastically does. It's a gaming machine, not a home entertainment device.

Just like the DS is a gaming machine, and the PSP tried to be a gaming and entertainment device, and has failed.



> (Hey, Wii doesn't even support DVD playback).



Because it was deemed as not needed. Honestly if someone doesn't have a DVD player now, they need to be buying one instead of a console. It's a gaming machine, not an entertainment center.

Just like the DS is a gaming machine, and the PSP tried to be that and a entertainment device, and well you can clearly see who has came out on top.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 16, 2006)

It's more like Nintendo is "catching up" to other consoles (In a good way... they can learn from others mistakes) They waited a generation to incorporate discs.  They waited a generation to incorporate online content.
Their hardware and software has been known to lag behind, but they were always focused on content.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Sorry but the focuss of the wii is not like the gamecube, the gamecube didn't have anything new at all, and the wii has, *weather channel*, Mii channel, *news channel*, foto editing and more.



Are people looking forward to this? Because I sure as hell ain't.  
I dont even know what Mii channel even is so...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 16, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Wait a second hoss. Nintendo DS had a sleek new image when it first released? Might want to wash out the eyes brother and really, GCN had the same business strategy as Wii.
> 
> GCN=Don't focus on multimedia and stick to only gaming(Hey, Wii doesn't even support DVD playback).
> PS2=Offer up more than just the core gaming package but have great games as well(DVD).



PS2 is not a real dvd player first of all.
Hence the name " *Game*cube , Games not for " core package"

You cant compare GC to Wii . Sigh
Wii doesnt need to Play DVD , its a game console , its not obligued too . 
I rather buy a Phillips dvd player with FULL potential , Surround sounds , Mp3 playback full power , not some half assed Dvd player like sony ps2=ps3 has.
Big deal
Wii= Games, period
DVD playback = small bonus , not enough to say " wow im definitely gonna buy this one "


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 16, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Are people looking forward to this? Because I sure as hell ain't.
> I dont even know what Mii channel even is so...



I definitely am? he forgot to mention the *Opera Browser*: ability to surf the net on your TV.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Are people looking forward to this? Because I sure as hell ain't.
> I dont even know what Mii channel even is so...



Im not necisarily looking forward to it, but I do think it will be very cool and I will like having it as a feature.

Also Miis are great, and are indeed something I am very much so looking forward to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I definitely am? he forgot to mention the *Opera Browser*: ability to surf the net on your TV.



depends on the resolution of ur tv....remember microsofts suck ass tv surfer?  It was horrible


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 16, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> depends on the resolution of ur tv....remember microsofts suck ass tv surfer?  It was horrible



uh huh  

thats why im getting a new high res plasma tv with my new Wii


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2006)

You are missing that multimedia essentiality Sony fanboys think are the standard that are needed in all consoles cause Sony decided to add more useless non-gaming aspects to its console.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 16, 2006)

and giant enemy crabs of course...

every console needs one of those


----------



## RockLee (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread as more flames than my character, and we are only 15 pages in. <3

Whatever. It seems we got someone who knows what he's talking about in this thread.

Also, I totally am looking forward to Mii Channel and such. They are neat little features that I am not paying out the nose for.

Internet... eh. I got a Macbook, but if I didn't, it'd be a cool alternative.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

Eh, not so much flames as heated argument, and I don't think that's really bad as long as it doesn't go too far.

Gutsu, you should have a look at the channels, especially the Mii one: 


The concept of having your own little avatar that lives on your controller and comes with you wherever you go is awesome. I love it. The Mii channel is like it's own little game in itself.

The channels aren't a big selling point IMO, especially to hardcore gamers who really only care about the games. However, it's an important step to grabbing that casual market they want so much. I can definitly see my mom using the Weather channel...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

This next batch of news is really "Eh" only thing i think thats decent out of it is Avatar.



> THQ Confirms Wii Launch Lineup
> SpongeBob and Cars lead a quartet of franchise tie-ins.
> by David Adams
> 
> ...





and ya im glad we got nmmaster is  here who knows alot about gaming because before i hated long debates with just me against 5 others


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and ya im glad we got nmmaster



As am I goku lol. Sometimes bashers just won't stop even if they're proven wrong.

But this is indeed a Wii discussion, so back to Wii things.



> *Grapevine (TX) - GameStop today announced that it officially stopped taking pre-orders for the Wii by the end of Friday, 13 October, the day pre-orders first became available.*
> 
> Click here for pictures of the Nintendo Wii console... (click right hur.)
> 
> ...



Origonal Article : click right hur.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

BTW, has anybody talked about this:



> Nintendo And AiLive Announce New Tool For Creative And Easy Wii Development
> 
> 'LiveMove' Tool Now Available to Wii Developers
> 
> ...



It was reported around the net, but it seems to me it's importance is being seriously underplayed. When the press release hit my email, my jaw just hit the floor. This is hardly a small announcement...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes NM i posted that a few pages back 

it will help developers make better games  for Wii which means the 07 year we should expect some great things down the pipe


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah it's great for developers, and it's gonna really speed up development and cut costs...

...but I'm looking at how they totally just opened up the Wii for some serious homebrew/independent development possibilities. And I'm not talking about a niche market either, I'm saying this could be really big...

Anybody heard of Nibris? The small european independent developer on Wii (making _Sadness_ and _Raid over the River_)? This is perfect for companies like that or even smaller projects from individuals. Actually, I secured an interview with Nibris the other day, hopefully I'll get that back sometime soon. I inquired about the AiLive stuff in the interview...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

thats why the virtual console was there as well, nintendo has stated that developers can make games on that so that does open up alot of possiblites.

and sadness is one of the games i cannot wait for plus that DS shooter there making.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow. Who would have known that NF would attract some one from the industry? Pretty awesome.

And yeah, it was posted and linked to in the front page.  do update it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Wow. Who would have known that NF would attract some one from the industry? Pretty awesome.


Haha, well from the journalism side of the industry anyway. I've gotta finish my Master's before I start my developer jobs... 

Video game reporters are people too!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

They don't get much respect though. >_>

Whatever. Still cool to have you on board.

So, what are they going to do with those Wireless Wii kiosks?

I see wireless controllers, but chained. Or, you have to "rent" them by forking over something of value.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone know when GS/EB will be getting their kiosks?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

^ I second this request.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

Expect them around the very end of October or early November...

As for the wireless controllers, those have me baffled too. I would think they would just have the anti-theft cord like the kiosks that I played on...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Expect them around the very end of October or early November...
> 
> As for the wireless controllers, those have me baffled too. I would think they would just have the anti-theft cord like the kiosks that I played on...



Awesome, I'll have to ask my local GS manager if they've possibly been given a definate date.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

My college buddy (and Anime club president )  who works at a GS in deleware said they will be putting them in October 24th ( in his store anyways)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

More news..

This Article is from CNET, and talks about a hands on experience with the Wii, how the controls work out, and their ease of use.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Hands on the Wii*
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO--I'm sitting in a conference room here at CNET Networks' headquarters, playing a baseball game on a Nintendo Wii in which the players look like little more than rudimentary Lego people.
> 
> ...





Origonal Article : this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

Red Steel dev talks about controls and more.  ( could not post the whole article because of the new rule)




> Red Steel demonstrates the fruits of your efforts, with loads of really cool and innovative play mechanics...
> 
> Campus-Oriola: Yeah, like the grenades for example. One thing that I find so frustrating with FPS games is that when you want to throw a grenade just two metres away, for example, just through a door, you always have to look down at your feet and throw the grenade downwards, often with excessive power. So in Red Steel, for the first time, you can open a door, make a rolling motion with your hand and just roll the grenade towards your nearby target.





> When Nintendo first approached you with the Wii controller, what were your initial thoughts, impressions and ideas?
> 
> Campus-Oriola: The first time we heard about the controller was from a Nintendo correspondent at E3 last year, who detailed the main motion-sensitive concept for the controller. He also told us that Nintendo wanted Ubisoft to make a first-person-shooter for the new console and its unique control system.
> 
> ...





> Campus-Oriola: Perfect one-to-one motion recognition can't be done. What's interesting about Wii Baseball is that you assume the exact position of the character on the screen, so it feels like one-to-one motion detection. But if you hold the pad down like this *demonstrates holding the Wii Remote low and upside-down* and you flick it slightly you will see your character take a normal swing - not real one-to-one detection. But what's really important is not whether it's one-to-one or not, but that the player has the feeling of his motions on screen.
> 
> Another reason why we're not doing one-to-one motion with the swordplay is that holding a Wii Remote in your hand does not give the feedback of a normal samurai sword - the weight, the rebound of clashing blades.
> 
> We used animations to simulate the weight of the sword and the effects of your blade hitting something. Also, if you give someone the Remote and they will typically hold it at arm's length and flail around. That's not good, so that's why we used animation.



That kind of figures, but oh well. Maybe someday.

It's also interesting how many control methods they tested out, and that they talked with Retro about them.

I would also like to note that there is still hope for 1 to 1 motion thx to that new technology for Wii developers though currently none of the titles are using that tech becuase its brand new. So hopefully one day.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll update later on today.

Wow. Glad to see a non-hard core gamer play with Wii Sports.

I'm look forward to Wii Sports and possibly Warioware as party games for when my friends come over.

I read the thing about Red Steel. They did play around with the aiming scheme, apparently.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

I forced my gf to play a game of Wii Tennis with me. She had a blast. This thing is definitly fun for the non-hardcore gamer...


----------



## Mizura (Oct 17, 2006)

^ WHAT? So you not only "have played the Wii" in the past, but you have a wii readily available to show off to everybody around you?

Lucky.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

No, no, I wish. Haha, Nintendo doesn't love me quite that much (although the reps certainly become really nice to me once they pull up my account). I brought my gf to the Nintendo Fusion Tour and forced her to play it.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 17, 2006)

I just preordered. With Zelda and CoD3 aswell. I was thinking Red Steel but that will be a backup.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2006)

> *Toys "R" Us giving away 25,000 Wiis, DSes*
> Retailer launches promotional contest with NBC's Deal or No Deal to dole out 50,000 Nintendo gaming machines.
> By Tor Thorsen, GameSpot
> Posted Oct 16, 2006 12:42 pm ET
> ...





Interesting...The odds aren't that bad either. 



> *Enterbrain: PS3 will lead Wii by Q4 2007*
> Japanese newspaper cites study by Famitsu publisher as saying Sony's next-gen console will triumph in the end.
> By Tor Thorsen, GameSpot
> Posted Oct 16, 2006 3:42 pm ET
> ...





I kinda figured that, because I could see the Wii winning out right now, but in the long run I kinda figured Sony would have the edge. Well, the real thing is to see how things *actually* play out


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I can see that hapening, but its all up to speculation. Theres no way to really tell untill it all happens.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2006)

^Of course. There's no way to actually predict with 100% efficiency how the consumer/market is going to react. But I think that might be one of the more popular views at the moment. 

That or Sony might have dug a little _too_ deep when it came to it's strategy this time around. It's going to be tough to see how the consumer buys this holiday season and how it carries over throughout next year. 

I mean I'm defintely thinking of buying a PS3 after some time has elapsed and hopefully the price has dropped.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

I will prolly wait untill this time next year to get a PS3 lol, by then some stuff will be better.

Honestly, as the latest IGN weekly thing said, games are currently looking better (graphic wise) on the 360 than they are on the PS3. Plus no titles for the PS3 seem apealing to me yet.

I still think in the end the Wii will fair very well, and prolly come in 2nd in this console "war", the only other place it would be in is 1st.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

one thing that i think is really intresting is that the Wii has made the Must have Hot list ( first console ever to do so) at toys r us and thats a mainstream type thing. and its the mainstream thing that is making the DS extreamly popular. DS will have more systems sold than the PS2 in japan by the end of the  year which is an amazing feet.

Though we will have to see how the Mainstream reacts to Wii, the hot list thing was pretty intresting i think.

the japan article reminds me of the same thing they said about DS. Which PSP was beating out DS for a few months since there where low amount of units etc but the games quickly made that turn around. I am not saying that the DS's success will be the Wii's what im saying if the Wii makes Mainstream ( mass market) games like DS and grabs those type of people i think we will be seeing nintendo perfrom really well this generation.  plus the article was takin during TGS where Nintendo had no presence at all. Nintendo World will be starting up soon over there and i bet we will be seeing differant reactions.

only time will tell. 2007 is the year which will see how it plays out.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2006)

Im going crazy here. Do you guys know the exact date the Wii will come out?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

November 19th for America ( thats a sunday)

December 2nd for Japan

and December something for Europe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> November 19th for America ( thats a sunday)
> 
> December 2nd for Japan
> 
> and December something for Europe.



I'm not sure why, but I always found it weird that Nintendo would release their console overseas before doing domestically. From a business standpoint I can see their reasoning for it, but it still seems a bit odd. (I didn't say unusual, because it's happen with other consoles). 

I'm going to be getting some extra sleep on Nov.18th


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

I also found it odd as well.

They did the same with DS because im guessing they figure the American market is harder to adapt to change compared to the Japanease market.   plus i think seeing how playstation 3 has so little shipments i think that was another reason. Other than that i do not know why they are doing it.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't til Capcom shows us the RE:Gun Survivor Wii games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

wish they showed more than that little clip at TGS of the REsident Evil for Wii, although it was intresting to say the least and graphically looks ALOT better than RE4.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> wish they showed more than that little clip at TGS of the REsident Evil for Wii, although it was intresting to say the least and graphically looks ALOT better than RE4.



show me i havent seen it yet


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

I just got a great new hot-off-the-press, never-before-seen, straight-from-the-developers trailer in my email for Madden Wii. It's lookin' pretty sweet.

I'm uploading it to YouTube right now, I'll post the link when it's up...

Update: _pirate booty_


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2006)

Grawr, we have like, 3 people who post stuff on here normally not on big sites.

KN has all the Sony stuff
nm has all the Nintendo stuff
I have all the Castlevania stuff [which beats both combined bitchs ]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Nm for nintendo stuff? No i'd put SS3 above him since he's been here longer and knows more.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Grawr, we have like, 3 people who post stuff on here normally not on big sites.
> 
> KN has all the Sony stuff
> nm has all the Nintendo stuff
> I have all the Castlevania stuff [which beats both combined bitchs ]


Between Sony and Nintendo, doesn't that cover all the Castlevania stuff? lol...

Anyway, here's the Madden video peeps, check out teh hawtness:

*"Madden Wii: Developer's Explanation" (via YouTube)*​
Enjoy!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Nm for nintendo stuff? No i'd put SS3 above him since he's been here longer and knows more.



Why do people have to be above each other? I figure I probably get a bit more inside info, but SS3 is a bit more dedicated than I am in posting stuff here, and is gonna pick up on anything I don't bring out quickly. It's a good combo IMO...

...and do _NOT_ underestimate my gaming knowledge, especially on all things Nintendo. I'm not trying to brag, but seriously, I live and breath this stuff. If there's anything I can feel confident in myself about, it's that.

Edit: Ooops. My apologies for the double post. I will ceremonially beat my head against a wall as repentence...


----------



## Hylian (Oct 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Between Sony and Nintendo, doesn't that cover all the Castlevania stuff? lol...
> 
> Anyway, here's the Madden video peeps, check out teh hawtness:
> 
> ...



wow   that looks fun. i really like how u use the wiimote
i've never been into sports games, but i think im gonna get this one


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Why do people have to be above each other? I figure I probably get a bit more inside info, but SS3 is a bit more dedicated than I am in posting stuff here, and is gonna pick up on anything I don't bring out quickly. It's a good combo IMO...
> 
> ...and do _NOT_ underestimate my gaming knowledge, especially on all things Nintendo. I'm not trying to brag, but seriously, I live and breath this stuff. If there's anything I can feel confident in myself about, it's that.
> 
> Edit: Ooops. My apologies for the double post. I will ceremonially beat my head against a wall as repentence...



As main detributers i put SS3 and KN in the same league. Didn't mean you know less, i meant as posting things go.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought you were never coming back in here mtf?

Anyway, nice vid there NM, it looks awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to point out hte obvious real quick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

I posted quite a bit of inside info that was not released over on ign quite a bit through the last thread that was closed before ( not ign/gamespot stuff) 

and ya NM i emailed IGN Wii IC about the video he said he got it to but has a interveiw to post up along with it so there still writing that atm.

*shrugs* i do it for fun, was going to go into gaming journalism on IGN or gamespot had a resume filled out and all but i changed my mind because that would take to much time and distract me away from my other goals.


as for the madden game i actually plan to buy this


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad to have dedicated contributors to the thread.

Well, I'm waiting for the video to load. Due to monetary reasons, I probably won't get Madden, but it's the first Madden that has actually nabbed my attention.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

I love bleach but it sucked on gamecube, hopefully they'll make a better one on Wii/PS3.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I love bleach but it sucked on gamecube, hopefully they'll make a better one on Wii/PS3.


Yeah, it really wasn't that good, but I loved it anyway because it's Bleach. And if you get used to it and find someone else decent at it, it can get pretty hardcore. But there's way too cheap-a$$ ways to win in that game. And the supers are disappointing compared to Naruto games...

Lookin' forward to Bleach on the Wii though. As soon as I figure out how to play import games, I'm gettin' it.
Link removed
Link removed

Oh yeah, the Bleach DS games are AMAZING...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Right now the best looking Bleach games are Wii version and PS2, the ones already good are the PSP and DS if you ask me. That's how it goes for now IMO but bleach owns the shit out of a naruto so hopefully it'll be better then naruto soon enough.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Right now the best looking Bleach games are Wii version and PS2, the ones already good are the PSP and DS if you ask me. That's how it goes for now IMO but bleach owns the shit out of a naruto so hopefully it'll be better then naruto soon enough.


I can't see ANYTHING becoming better than Naruto. That series as of #3 is just insane. It's definitly one of my favorite series of all time. It's just so damn fun with 4 people...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

I know, i like the PS2 narutoes ALOT too...but i really like bleach much better as a anime, and my god One piece kicks far to much ass not to have a "God" given game.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I know, i like the PS2 narutoes ALOT too...but i really like bleach much better as a anime, and my god One piece kicks far to much ass not to have a "God" given game.



    

Oh, I wish I could post a thousand of those smilies...

The PS2 Naruto's? You've got to be kidding me! They look great with some wonderful fan service and awesome looking specials and all, but they've got the gameplay of a beached whale. They're a great rental, but I don't know anybody who didn't regret that purchase. If I had a PS2, I'd get it just because I love Naruto that much, but it isn't at all comparable to the wonderfulness that is the Gekkitou Ninja Taisen series.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Taisen 1 - 4.5
Taisen - 5.5
Taisen 3 - 8.5
Taisen 4 - 7/10

NH1 - 8
NH2 - 8.5
NH3 - 9.5

IMO...i hated Taisen 4 and very disappointed. So no i disagree completely.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know where those scores came from, but they're BS. Fan opinion is obviously on Clash of Ninja's side. Everyone I know LOVES that game, even non-Naruto fans. On the other hand, the majority of people I talk to are disappointed in NH.

4-player fun for the win. 4 is always greater than 2.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Grawr, we have like, 3 people who post stuff on here normally not on big sites.
> 
> KN has all the Sony stuff
> nm has all the Nintendo stuff
> I have all the Castlevania stuff [which beats both combined bitchs ]



What about me and Xbox stuff  I need to be patted on the back for finding news on the internet too 

Ah, I don't know if this has been said, but appearantly Miis will be used in Wario Ware Smooth Moves. That is exactly what I wanted to hear, I want the Miis to be used in alot of games, so I don't think that they are absolutely worthless! =D


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO means "In my Opinion" Which means those are my scores. I don't care or know the people who you talk to but the ones who live here, real people i hang out with who are into anime all play the Playstation while the gamecube one i own since no one has one and i have to let them play it and no one really likes it. So yes you can say what your "Friends" Think but it won't change anyone's opinion on what they like.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> IMO means "In my Opinion" Which means those are my scores. I don't care or know the people who you talk to but the ones who live here, real people i hang out with who are into anime all play the Playstation while the gamecube one i own since no one has one and i have to let them play it and no one really likes it. So yes you can say what your "Friends" Think but it won't change anyone's opinion on what they like.


It's not just "my friends", it's also the gamers here at NC State, and everyone at the anime con I go to, and most of the internet from what I've seen...


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, the Miis being used for Warioware was already announced earlier in September when wii.com went up.

The Wii will be the master of party games. Same as the Gamecube... except even better. Single player games get much too boring after a while... and other people usually want to play too. Madden 07 will be a fun one too. If not for me, then others at least.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

I must have missed it somehow, anyway, I found some more 
Mii Details. 110 Miis?! That is rediculous! :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> It's not just "my friends", it's also the gamers here at NC State, and everyone at the anime con I go to, and most of the internet from what I've seen...



Well it seems we just live in opposite worlds then


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

Totally looking forward to Warioware and party games with my friends. Some of them want to game some more, but were intimitdated by the PS2 controller. She wouldn't even give Slyphseed a chance; she stuck with Tetris instead.

As to Naruto on GC vs PS2; crazy, we know you, your friends, and your town are _all_ skewed towards Sony. However, if you go around on the net, to different sites, if you go to anime conventions, tournaments and the like, the general consensus is that the GC games are much better gameplay wise. Fact is, they play better. The NH games are far too reminicient of the DBZ series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

bloody hell 100 wii's on screen and 10 mii's in the remote? hehe thats alot of buddies around .


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

RockLee said:


> The NH games are far too reminicient of the DBZ series.


Don't insult DBZ like that...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Totally looking forward to Warioware and party games with my friends. Some of them want to game some more, but were intimitdated by the PS2 controller. She wouldn't even give Slyphseed a chance; she stuck with Tetris instead.
> 
> *As to Naruto on GC vs PS2; crazy, we know you, your friends, and your town are all skewed towards Sony. However, if you go around on the net, to different sites, if you go to anime conventions, tournaments and the like, the general consensus is that the GC games are much better gameplay wise. Fact is, they play better. The NH games are far too reminicient of the DBZ series*.



And half the people on my MSN list *122* and 12 on my Aim list agree with me. So no it's just not my Town *Really it's a city* and no, actually Microsoft is more talked about, everyone here owns 360 but also a PSP with bearly ANY ds and gamecubes so it isn't my fault if it happens. So yes it just so happens to be that on both the internet, and real life the majority of people i know who like anime or are gamers liked PS2 version better. This site seems to be the first time i've seen the gamecube rated higher, that's all i have to say


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2006)

eh, no point in arguing with the Sony fanboy of the forums. Your just plain wrong on this one though, I gotta say it. I _REALLY_ wanted NH to be good, but I was oh so disappointed when I played through it. NGNT is just so very much fun with a group of friends, I'm sorry you miss out on that experience...I hope taking turns with your 2-player, clunky fighter isn't too painful...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Taisen 1 - 4.5
> Taisen - 5.5
> Taisen 3 - 8.5
> Taisen 4 - 7/10
> ...



wait...what? 

NH1 kinda turned me off of the Naruto franchise for the PS2. Just wasn't a fan of the gameplay, plus, I'm more of a party game fan with 4 players, and that was a major sticking point. 

I'll admit that Taisen 1 and 2 were sub-par at best, but parts 3 and 4 were pretty good (in terms of multiplayer action) 

My University anime club is also of the GNT persuasion as well. Maybe it's just a regional thing? Because down south in anime conventions Taisen usually gets more play than NH O_O

Edit: I thought you said you left this thread? O_o


----------



## FFLN (Oct 17, 2006)

Miis being transferable through messageboards too? I don't think 100 will be enough...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah i'm a sony fanboy? What's this make you? Nintendo fanboy? Guess So. I'm not wrong, it's my opinion, and i disagree with yours. Not really "Missing" out as i OWN the gamecube games 3-4 and don't even OWN the PS2 games and feel they still are far more funnier, i enjoy the single player alot more, lots more characters to choose from, very fun against "Skilled" players, not buttom smashers. So yeah i rate the NH games ALOT higher in stats then the Gamecube games, it's my personal feeling, there's no fact on which one you enjoy more. Please dead or alive vs tekken topic proves this and anyone who thinks different is a fucking moron. 

Anyway i don't mind taking turns as you put it because i usually have tournaments to see who's the best and watching can be as fun as playing when watching skilled players. 

As for labeling me a sony fanboy of the forums, you haven't met black mage or afreak or blade so really you have no right to say what you did unless you meet them. I am a fan-man since i consider 17 a man and i am a fan of sony, so if you must label me a fan of sony i don't mind a fan-man. 

Have a nice day and learn to accept people's opinions as i find yours horrible but don't say "Fanboy"


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I don't know where those scores came from, but they're BS. Fan opinion is obviously on Clash of Ninja's side. Everyone I know LOVES that game, even non-Naruto fans. On the other hand, the majority of people I talk to are disappointed in NH.
> 
> 4-player fun for the win. 4 is always greater than 2.



The PS2 Naruto games have gotten better reviews then the Gamecube ones check Ign, Gamespot and X-play on their reviews. 

Whatever last time I checked this isn't a PS2 Naruto VS GC Naruto thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

^I agree, i didn't try to make it one, i actually agreed and said i enjoyed the naruto games for PS2 but laughing at my opinion is wrong and i won't stand for it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

this opinon stuff can get out of hand. thats like me Saying quest 64 is great imo but although it actually sucks. People who can admit to that and point out whats good in a game and whats bad and overall what is better even if they do not like it are the people who have good opinons.

Single player in the NH games are better than GC but the Multiplayer in GC naruto games are far better than the NH. This is why you see the GC games being played more at tournaments and animecons etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this opinon stuff can get out of hand. thats like me Saying quest 64 is great imo but although it actually sucks. People who can admit to that and point out whats good in a game and whats bad and overall what is better even if they do not like it are the people who have good opinons.



Of course there's flaws in the game but there's flaws in every game. The four controller thing is really the only flaw i felt in NH3. I mean i can see some people not liking the gameplay but i do and rate it a perfect 10/10 like i do Metal Gear Acid wheater people hate the card style or not.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Miis being transferable through messageboards too? I don't think 100 will be enough...


Huh? I missed that part...where?



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Somewhat f'd up response because I was way too tired_ 



That's denial if I've ever heard it. I've got no qualms saying I'm a Nintendo Fanboy, I'm not going to deny I thoroughly enjoy Nintendo products more than any other and generally will almost always choose Nintendo over anything else. See the sig though? I'm not gonna lie about a game just to make Ninty look better or Sony look worse. Of course you can have your own opinion on the game. I was referring to you saying NH is more popular. That is wrong and I am sure of it. I'd stake my life on it I'm that sure of it. I've spoken with enough people and been around enough of the net I am completely positive GNT is considered superior by fans.

As for you being a Sony Fanboy, well, I'm sorry if that "offends" you. If you want to try to deny you have at least some biased with Sony you can, but I think most ppl will back me up. Your generally subtley bashing Nintendo stuff and propping Sony stuff on these boards. I'm not saying your one of those crazy ranting "OMG SONY IS TEH BEST!!11 NINTENDO SUX0RZ!!1one!" types, I'm just saying it's completely obvious from your posts that you have at least some biased in you. And again, I don't deny I have the same for Nintendo...

*I think you have a more serious definition of "fanboy" then I do. It's really not that big a deal... *



Gutsu: I'm normally an advocate on reviews, but NOT for anime games. The reviewers seem to always be anti-anime. And the reviews are hard to compare, because we've only seen the first two Naruto CoN games, and those aren't near as good as 3 and 4. It's 3 and 4 that truly reach the peak of amazing fighting games.

And I agree with EVERYTHING SS3 just said (I too liked the crappy Quest 64!).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Huh? I missed that part...where?
> 
> That's denial if I've ever heard it. I've got no qualms saying I'm a Nintendo Fanboy, I'm not going to deny I thoroughly enjoy Nintendo products more than any other and generally will almost always choose Nintendo over anything else. See the sig though? I'm not gonna lie about a game just to make Ninty look better or Sony look worse. Of course you can have your own opinion on the game. I was referring to you saying NH is more popular. That is wrong and I am sure of it. I'd stake my life on it I'm that sure of it. I've spoken with enough people and been around enough of the net I am completely positive GNT is considered superior by fans.
> 
> ...



First thing...deniel about what? You make no sense. When and where did i say i'm "NOT" a fanboy. I said "Fanman if your going to call me a fanboy since i'm not technigoly a boy i rather be called a fanman. I don't care about labels as i don't put people in them and i don't really care if a internet guy/girl does it to me. 

Anyway as we move on I never said they were more popular i just said around where i live and people i've known, of course exception, it's more popular. Did i say WORLD WIDE? No...I don't know where you got all the BS from but i shouldn't really write much more since DK will be deleteing these anyway. 

So back to Wii. Anyone really buying four Wii remotes when buying the system?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 18, 2006)

dude who cares about fanboy-ism, we shouldn't be arguing about who's systems better, who's a fanboy and who's not, we should be celebrating! In one month both sides are getting awesome new consoles to take over our lives for the next 5 years!  I for one cant wait!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope. Very few will. I will buy an extra Wiimote if I can just for multiplayer purposes.

I will definately get 4 eventually, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm thinking if i wait, maybe this time one of my lazy ass friends will buy one instead of me getting one and having to buy everything. Same with Gamecube - XBOX - Mic/Mixer.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> First thing...deniel about what? You make no sense. When and where did i say i'm "NOT" a fanboy. I said "Fanman if your going to call me a fanboy since i'm not technigoly a boy i rather be called a fanman. I don't care about labels as i don't put people in them and i don't really care if a internet guy/girl does it to me.
> 
> Anyway as we move on I never said they were more popular i just said around where i live and people i've known, of course exception, it's more popular. Did i say WORLD WIDE? No...I don't know where you got all the BS from but i shouldn't really write much more since DK will be deleteing these anyway.
> 
> So back to Wii. Anyone really buying four Wii remotes when buying the system?


Ok, I admit I screwed up on that one. I'm tired and I skimmed instead of read and that's what I get. Basically missed that one paragraph...yeah, that was all unnecessary stuff on both our parts. But if you don't care about labels, why'd you seem to get so mad? Like I said, I really don't take the "fanboy" term very seriously, didn't really mean much by it...

Finally back on Wii. I doubt I'm gonna buy 4 Wiimotes at launch, simply 'cause of lack of money. I know a lot of people getting Wii's, so 2 or 3 will work fine for a while...I'm definitly gonna grab up to 4 the second I can afford it...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

Good luck with that. Considering what you've said of your relations thus far, you are the most likely to get one.

Also, we should be celebrating.

Well, those that can afford them.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Good luck with that. Considering what you've said of your relations thus far, you are the most likely to get one.
> 
> Also, we should be celebrating.
> 
> Well, those that can afford them.



I know, it's unfair  Out of a job at the moment and two people i'm close with work and still won't buy one. So in the long term i will be pressured into buying one   

@nmaster64- It's fine, i don't really like to argue, so we can just end it with what you said last


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah.

I'm counting on, in the meantime, for my friends to get one.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I know, it's unfair  Out of a job at the moment and two people i'm close with work and still won't buy one. So in the long term i will be pressured into buying one


Do you mean the Wii or just extra controllers?

I got mine preordered, and so does my little brother, and I got at least 3 friends here at State trying to get one. I also convinced the Student Center Operations Manager here at NCSU to invest in a Wii for the game room, so, can't wait for that.  

My Wii starting package is:
Nintendo Wii w/ Wii Sports
1 Extra Wiimote
1 Extra Nunchuk
Zelda Twilight Princess
Red Steel
DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 2

Got it all reserved already...hehe...can't wait...



crazymtf said:


> It's fine, i don't really like to argue, so we can just end it with what you said last


Me neither, didn't mean for it to get out of hand. No hard feelings. I've really got to stop posting when I'm tired like this...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish I had money like some of you, able to afford freakin' 3 games and multiple controllers at launch.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

im trading in my ps2 and some games and umm maybe my jeans?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

Sell me your PS2 for less than 50$.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

pfft its a ps2 slim with GTA 3 and Grandia 3 and a controller and memory card 8 meg! i say 100!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I wish I had money like some of you, able to afford freakin' 3 games and multiple controllers at launch.



Who has money?  

I've just got a Visa Platinum with a $5000 credit limit...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I wish I had money like some of you, able to afford freakin' 3 games and multiple controllers at launch.





I'm currently not working and I still managed to pre-order the wii w/ an extra wiiremote and numchuck  

I'll start worrying about games in about another week or two


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

i will not need extra controllers because i will be to busy playing zelda.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i will not need extra controllers because i will be to busy playing zelda.




I know I'm committing a big sin, but I don't plan to get Zelda around launch time. I'll most likely buy it sometime next year, like I do with the past Zelda games I played (i.e. wait till the hype has died down and buy it nice and cheap) xDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

you remind me of that G4 special they normally have " games for cheap bastards "  

smart way though i will be honest i have yet to beat RE4 and now there coming out with a 10 year collection of RE ( remake for GC) RE zero and RE4 for 40 bucks all in one! WOOT!  so it waits to pay off but since i have not played a good zelda in years i need to get my fix.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll be getting an extra Wii-Mote & Nunchuck, plus 2 games. I'll prolly get 3 more games or so for xmas though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you remind me of that G4 special they normally have *" games for cheap bastards "*



I'm not a fan of X-play, but I have to admit I love that particular segment  

Although I tak my shopping one step further and actualy search for cheaper bargains at the flea market xDD

Got Zelda Majora's Mask game for $8, about a year after buying my N64 

I won't wait that long for a price drop, but I don't mind buying a used Wii game like Zelda a year from now. After all the storyline probably won't change whether you buy it at launch or next November xDD 


> smart way though i will be honest i have yet to beat RE4 and now there coming out with a 10 year collection of RE ( remake for GC) RE zero and RE4 for 40 bucks all in one! WOOT!  so it waits to pay off but since i have not played a good zelda in years i need to get my fix.


Waiting does have it's advantageous. xDD

and yeah, I haven't seen a good Zelda game in quite some time. Honestly, this Wii title is the first Zelda gaem to grab my interest since The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past  

*the only game I regret never trying out was Windwaker* =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Between Sony and Nintendo, doesn't that cover all the Castlevania stuff? lol...



Nope, noone here at all has posted small but good forms of content that are about CV but aren't on big sites besides me. Noone posted the boss list, spoliers, modes, and OST here, I did >_>

The best people have posted on here about CV are IGN articles, I get the smaller, superior stuff that makes what they are in depth on bow before awsome.

Oh, and lol @ fanman. That's the first time I ever heard of that. Fanboy is the general term for a bias fan, and I dont think the entire society of the internet is going to change the term because you consider yourself a man and not a boy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

dont kill me but i wont buy zelda most likely, never really liked zelda that much D:


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

i wasnt able to preorder, and everywhere the preorders are sold out.
does that mean i wont be able to get a wii at launch? D:


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

midnight launch - Walmart/Best buy
24 hour walmart that is..


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

^ why? they don't have preorders or something?


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> dont kill me but i wont buy zelda most likely, never really liked zelda that much D:



Now your true colors are shown....
*Shunn*


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't played a grim Zelda, so I don't want to wait, really. First time I'll be getting a system at launch.

This is special, because if it hadn't been for Wii, I would have probably stopped gaming altogether.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> This is special, because if it hadn't been for Wii, I would have probably stopped gaming altogether.


I know how you feel. Walking through game stores and rental places makes me depressed looking at this generation (and that's looking across ALL systems). There are a few gems, but everything is getting so repetetive and redundant. I'm sick of all these damn generic FPSs and RPGs! I'm actually much more interested in Red Steel than I am Halo 3, because no matter how good it is, it's nothing I really haven't played before...

I'm so glad Nintendo decided to do something different, because it definitely wasn't the graphics I was getting annoyed with...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Nope, noone here at all has posted small but good forms of content that are about CV but aren't on big sites besides me. Noone posted the boss list, spoliers, modes, and OST here, I did >_>
> 
> The best people have posted on here about CV are IGN articles, I get the smaller, superior stuff that makes what they are in depth on bow before awsome.
> 
> *Oh, and lol @ fanman. That's the first time I ever heard of that. Fanboy is the general term for a bias fan, and I dont think the entire society of the internet is going to change the term because you consider yourself a man and not a boy*.



I was playign around buddy  

And yeah Master i mean the console it'self. I always buy them first and have to get everything, this time somone better be getting it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Now your true colors are shown....
> *Shunn*



Graphics ftw lol

xbox360 sure did make me change my standpoint on the importance of graphics now if you excuse me (goes to drool at the sexyness that is enchanted arms)


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> xbox360 sure did make me change my standpoint on the importance of graphics



Me too. Playing the 360 in high-def totally convinced me on how much graphics _don't matter_...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

plus enchanted arms good graphics? Dead rising has much better looking graphics than that heck even the Lost planet demo , but this is a Wii thread so i wont go any farther than that.


Next Gen systems (360/Ps3) have not shown me anything that makes Graphics a must need.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, the few times I've played the 360, I couldn't help but think "Whoa, this looks amazing! But it'd be just as fun if it was on PS2 or GameCube." There's definitely a wow factor to it, and it's defintely cool, but once you actually get into the game it's really forgettable...

The only exception is Geometry Wars.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

And when gamecube was confirmed to have better graphics on gamecube then PS2 every nintendo follower said "Look at our graphics! WHat now?" So silly. Graphics are extremly important, shows how far we came and how good they can look.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus enchanted arms good graphics? Dead rising has much better looking graphics than that heck even the Lost planet demo , but this is a Wii thread so i wont go any farther than that.
> 
> 
> Next Gen systems (360/Ps3) have not shown me anything that makes Graphics a must need.



And wii hasn't shown anything to make the controller a must need

enchanted arms has fucking great graphics @__@

I never really understood why people are so omg about lost planet graphics don't seem to be really special


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

Shows the Controller is better for FPS's and in racing games and in adventure games than dual analog. Also opens up many doors for differant types of games. Which is a must need because of the repition of games the past 10 years is getting a little out of hand.


lost planets graphics are not that special but its easily seeable that they are better than Enchanted Arms.


and ya i just do not want to go on the graphical detail of 360 games i will do that in the 360 thread, plus for now i have to head out.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

well i don't have an HDTV, so graphics for this console war won't mean 
that much to me

will i still see a huge difference in graphics if i get a wii and a 360?


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 18, 2006)

so....

how bout that Wii-mote?!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> well i don't have an HDTV, so graphics for this console war won't mean
> that much to me
> 
> will i still see a huge difference in graphics if i get a wii and a 360?



Yes its like comparing the nes to the PS3


XDD


I hope metroid prime 3 comes soon


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> well i don't have an HDTV, so graphics for this console war won't mean
> that much to me
> 
> *will i still see a huge difference in graphics if i get a wii and a 360*?



Oh Hells Yes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2006)

well nintendo choosing weaker graphics to offset costs is consistent with there last few systems.  Gamecube, and N64 if I'm not mistaken.  This is typical nintendo, so you have to buy into there philosophy that the reduced graphics won't reduce your game enjoyment.

And GB's and all there incarnations were hot for yearsss, and nothing no matter how fancy has dethroned it.  Proof that Nintendo's philosophy is valid.

When are d/ls available, are they free?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

Definitely see a difference, but hardly on a level that's a big deal...

When the GameCube launched, I wasn't pointing out the graphics, I was pointing out how much more fun Super Smash Bros. was than any game on the PS2...


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 18, 2006)

> plus enchanted arms good graphics? _Dead rising has much better looking graphics than that __heck even the Lost planet demo _, but this is a Wii thread so i wont go any farther than that.



Well of course the Demo would look good Lost Planet is using the same graphical engine that Dead Rising used.  

Well for me graphics are of some importance as long the game doesn't look crap I'll play it.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes its like comparing the nes to the PS3
> 
> 
> XDD
> ...



lol no, 360 graphics are about the same as ps3, so its like comparing
the wii to the ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Definitely see a difference, but hardly on a level that's a big deal...
> 
> When the GameCube launched, I wasn't pointing out the graphics, I was pointing out how much more fun* Super Smash Bros. was than any game on the PS2*...



Do you own a PS2?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Do you own a PS2?



I do , Id say smash bros lasted me more than any ps2 game multiplayer wise.

I always had peeps in my house for the 4 player fun!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

So did I, lots of fun with it but to put it on top of every PS2 game? haha at best


----------



## jazon7777777 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just love the Wii remote characteristics and really believe it will do much better than PS3 and 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

^Good for you


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> well nintendo choosing weaker graphics to offset costs is consistent with there last few systems.  Gamecube, and N64 if I'm not mistaken.  This is typical nintendo, so you have to buy into there philosophy that the reduced graphics won't reduce your game enjoyment.


Nintendo went with more powerful graphics for N64 and NGC, it didn't really work for them, so I can see why they are trying something new. However, that said, graphics are extremely important to a games _immersiveness_, note that I didn't say fun. Having great a immersion can make a game more fun, but most of my all time favorite games are from NES and SNES, because they are the most fun. That also being said, I don't like the whole "cut cost" argument, because WE don't see the benifit of it, only Nintendo's pocket book does.  Although they have proven that weaker graphics can work with the NDS, I see the Wii as an extention of that philosophy.

I thought that some might like to know, but I have a SSBM tournament this saturday at my College, wish me luck!  I am officially the only Ness entered.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

GOODLUCK SLIM!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 18, 2006)

Prepare to get raped by a Fox, Marth, or Sheik.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Do you own a PS2?


Nope. I've considered getting one a couple times, but I don't want to stain my reputation.  

My roomate has one, so I get my fix on the couple games that really interest me (KH2 & Okami come to mind). Now and then a good 1-player comes out for PS2, but we spend most of our time on 'Cube, it's got all the replay value, and is always the big thing at all the LAN parties, next to Halo.

And the context of the Smash Bros. comment was for when the systems were just starting out...although, come to think of it, I can't come up with anything on the PS2 better than Smash Bros even today. SSBM = infinite replay value



slimscane said:


> I thought that some might like to know, but I have a SSBM tournament this saturday at my College, wish me luck!  I am officially the only Ness entered.


You my friend are going to get raped. 

Top Tier: Sheik, Fox, Marth
Upper Tier: Peach, Falco, Capt. Falcon, Samus
High Tier: Jigglypuff, Dr. Mario, Ganondorf, Mario, Ice Climbers
Middle Tier: Luigi, Link, Roy, DK, Pikachu, Zelda
_Lower Tier_: *Ness*, Young Link, Yoshi, Kirby, Mr. Game & Watch, Bowser
Bottom Tier: Mewtwo, Pichu


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

I can name over thirty games better but i don't care for another arguement  

Roy>>>YOU.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So did I, lots of fun with it but to put it on top of every PS2 game? haha at best



of course not , multiplayer wise it would be considered top though.

Different genre  
^ imo


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting , start up disc?

 could it mean Wii sports?

anyways , whats a sensor bar? could anyone fill me in?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I can name over thirty games better but i don't care for another arguement
> 
> Roy>>>YOU.


And I can't beat all 30 of your games with another game:

 PONG ​
And I love Roy, despite him not being very good...I love him because everyone else likes Marth, and I hate _Marth_...



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> Interesting , start up disc? could it mean Wii sports?
> 
> anyways , whats a sensor bar? could anyone fill me in?


Eh, probably just Wii Sports. Whatever it is, I'm sure it's relatively unimportant. Don't know why the 'net is making a big stink over it...

Sensor Bar:


Put above or below TV. Plug's into the back of the Wii. Makes the Wiimote pointing functionality work...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

NMmaster Tear chart really does not mean anythign depending on the persons skill. Freaking Jigglypuff made it to the top 5 at otakon ( over 100 ppl entered) he  did some amazing stuff.

and NM thats a bad picture of the sensor bar. IGN has a great picture of its really small  i think i have a photo of it when i went to the nintendo fusion tour as well i have to check

its roughly 5 to 6 inchs long and roughly a quater inch thick.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Huh? I missed that part...where?



It was from that site Slims posted some pages back. Here it is:



> ?Don't want to save them to your Wiimote, but want them to be on hand at a friend's house when you go? You're in luck, because you can just pick them up and drop them into a message to a friend, and send them through the Message Board.



I saw the Jiggly videos that were made by that Jigglypuff King guy, and it was pretty impressive. He owned those guys badly.

I always used Fox before people began ranking characters by tiers for SSBM. Samus' missiles would give me much trouble when I played.

I agree that I was getting bored with console games. The Wii reinvigorated my gaming side for consoles. Otherwise, PC games are more varied and fun overall.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry for another n00b question , but whats Wi-fi or what does it mean ? I know its something for the online availability.. do you buy it or something? lol

thanks


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

Whoa, whoa! Jigglypuff is my 2nd best character! (2nd favorite anyway) I know how much little Purrin owns! But until I master "Wall of Pain", I ain't gonna win a tourney with her. (Notice also that she's 'high tier')

Fact is if there's anyone worth anything at a tourney, you are not going to win with a character in the bottom couple tears, no matter how good you are...



The_4th Himself said:


> sorry for another n00b question , but whats Wi-fi or what does it mean ? I know its something for the online availability.. do you buy it or something? lol
> 
> thanks


Wi-Fi = Wireless Fidelity = The magic that sends the internet through the air

Wii has it built in. You want to get online, all you need is a wireless connection coming from somewhere, most likely a wireless router.

In other words, if you've got broadband, you've got an ethernet cable coming out of somewhere. To get the Wii online, that's either going to plugin to A) a router, B) your computer, which has a USB wireless adapter plugged in (Nintendo sells these now for DS), or C) your Wii, via a Ethernet-to-USB adapter (Nintendo will start selling these after launch)

By the way:


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks man , awsome info

yep yep , I have a Link sys router/modem in the other side of the house, but I have a ethernet wire( blue cord) thats leads to my room from the router , so I need a ethernet to USB adapter to the Wii , correct?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> yep yep , I have a Link sys router/modem in the other side of the house, but I have a ethernet wire( blue cord) thats leads to my room from the router, so I need a ethernet to USB adapter to the Wii , correct?



No no, if you got a router, your completely straight. No other setup necessary. It should pretty much just work. (probably just have to go into Wii settings and point it to your router one time)

Plugging into the Wii via an ethernet cable and adapter is just an option for those who don't have a router...

Edit: Of course, I'm assuming the wireless signal reaches to your room, your computer just doesn't have a wireless card and that's why you need the cable for your PC. The Wii essentially has the wireless card built in though.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> You my friend are going to get raped.
> 
> Top Tier: Sheik, Fox, Marth
> Upper Tier: Peach, Falco, Capt. Falcon, Samus
> ...



:amazed A _tier_ list?!

I jest, I know the tier list almost by heart, and trust me, the only reason I care about it is to prove that it doesn't matter. My characters are Ness, Luigi, and Game & Watch. Lots of people know the tier list, and therefore lots of noobs use upper and top tier characters. It is only common sense that tells you that the tier list is useless if a player had enough skill to over come it. There are about 7 or so Sheiks (some could be Zelda, but I don't count on it, haha), a handful of Marths, several Falcos and Samuses, several Links (Link?!), and about 2 or 3 Roys and Kirbys, and about 1 Luigi, Ganondorf, Captain Falcon, and Ness, those numbers are no where near exact though. This is to my knowledge, sign up sheets were in dorms, and I checked out two, so this is about 1/2 or 2/3 of the sign up sheets, however I expect a similar trend to follow the other sign ups. I may very well get owned by a Sheik or other top tier character, but I believe in my heart of hearts that most of the top and upper tier players in this tournament will be noobs who want an advantage by using a "better" character. All I want in the world is to punish them, and show that with skill you can pwn a top tier with a low tier, and I think I have sufficient skill to do so. We won't know for sure until saturday, but until then I will be juggling studies with training in hope to be prepared. So in closing, thank you crazymtf, and I hope to prove RockLee and nmaster64 very, very, wrong. 

If anyone actually cares, of course I will update rules and how I do at the competition.


----------



## Porygon (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I can name over thirty games better but i don't care for another arguement
> 
> Roy>>>YOU.


You are actually starting an argument saying that, but whatever, it seems that some people in here doesn't know that everyone likes different things that the others do....

But good for you


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> No no, if you got a router, your completely straight. No other setup necessary. It should pretty much just work. (probably just have to go into Wii settings and point it to your router one time)
> 
> Plugging into the Wii via an ethernet cable and adapter is just an option for those who don't have a router...



you sure? you sure it could read it then? the router that is.

Damn , thanks man! you just saved me around 35bucks!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 18, 2006)

If your router is wireless, then you're 100% set. Just plug in your Wii and it will most likely connect automatically, or you'll just have to specify your router.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 18, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> you sure? you sure it could read it then? the router that is. Damn , thanks man! you just saved me around 35bucks!


 Make sure you note the update I made...



slimscane said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, you misunderstood me! Of course a good player with a lower tier character can own n00bs. Smash Bros. is relatively well balanced, and no Fox or Sheik newb is going to be a veteran Ness or Luigi (who is underated IMO). Skill level definitely takes precedence over character selection.

But if you win a tourney with Bowser you are not playing against skilled opponents. Period. I don't know how experienced you are or how big your college tourneys, but if you play in a real tournament with real tournament players, your not going to be seeing Mewtwo and Pichu in the finals...

I don't completely agree with the tier list, but you've got to be realistic.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

Ah, I see your point, I apologize for the previous sarcasm . I am not going in thinking I will win, but I want to. I want to win for Ness' sake, who was nerfed beyond comparison to his N64 counterpart, I want to win for the sub tier characters, and I want to to win for myself. However, I would be fairly content with getting to the finals 

Appearantly, the way the tournament is set up is that after the initial round, the matches will be best 2 out of 3, which is bizzare to me, but I think that it would fall in my advantage, I just have to focus on winning my first match!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I want to win for Ness' sake, who was nerfed beyond comparison to his N64 counterpart, I want to win for the sub tier characters, and I want to to win for myself.


I can definitely relate. And I too hate that they weakened Ness so much in the sequel.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 19, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I can definitely relate. And I too hate that they weakened Ness so much in the sequel.



Maybe that'll be fixed in Brawl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

It appears we have a small chance of a Mario Kart title for the Wii.

It was recently announced that Mario Kart GP is getting a sequal for the arcades, and hopefully goes the way of F-Zero, where there is a consoler version.

I'll post the character list, as it is a crossover of the Mario and Pac Man universe;
Mario
Luigi
Wario
Waluigi
Yoshi
Toad
Peach
Bowser
DK
Ms. Pac Man
Pac Ma
Tamogatchi
Ghost

Hopefully this is for the Wii as well as arcades cause I would love another dose of Mario Kartage.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 19, 2006)

First, I am sorely disappointed in the total lack of Fox.

Secondly, there will surely be a sequel to Mario Kart. Every Nintendo console and handheld, except the NES, has had its Mario Kart.


Thirdly, keep that PacMan out of my Mario Kart, plzkthnx.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, your behind by some time dood, as Pac Man was the first character in the Mario Kart series to appear from another game/franchise not directly tied in the Mario universe. And he appeared in like 2005


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Maybe that'll be fixed in Brawl.


Let's see, I sent an interview to the Brawl developer just the other day (don't have high hopes for getting answers back, the way Nintendo is)...



			
				Interview w/ Smash Developer said:
			
		

> 1.) Super Smash Bros. Melee has an extremely dedicated tournament-level player base. This base revolves around advanced techniques such as "wavedashing". Will wavedashing and similar extremely advanced techniques remain in Super Smash Bros. Brawl?
> 
> 2.) Has the tremendous support for Smash Bros. Melee on the tournament scene played a significant or any role in Brawl's development? Can we expect anything in the way of a more refined tournament mode in Brawl?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 19, 2006)

Those are some great questions NM, I'm anxious to hear their reply.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

so does the DS have any connectivity to the wii, cause i was gonna get a ds soon too, but i wonder if they do anything together.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, I figured it had already been posted, but incase it hasn't:

Confirmed: Nintendo DS is used as a Wii controller
So far only Pokemon Battle Revolution uses, but it proves that it can and will be done.  (bring on LoZ: Four Swords Wii!)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

awesome, an excuse to get 2 systems .  If the DS acts like a classic controller, i'd rather have that.


----------



## jazon7777777 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hate it when companies do that. Trying to make you buy another product because they hook on =/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 19, 2006)

Atleast this time they aren't forcing you to buy a extra cable


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

man slime Zelda four swords would rock! i loved that game it was so much fun killing your friends and taking there rupies 

 plus NMmaster IGN covred about the REtro controller you will be able to use the retro controller in the New Smash and the Wii mote has not been fully taken out either.

Well at least UK is getting great advertising done about the wii.



> *£11m launch spend for Nintendo Wii
> 19:45, Oct 19th by Stuart Dinsey
> 
> Nintendo has unveiled a huge launch campaign for the Wii console that will target every kind of British consumer - male or female, young or old.*
> ...







> *480p a Go For Wii Launch
> NOA confirms that component cables will be available to purchase. Pricing inside.
> by Matt Casamassina*
> 
> ...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a question , whats 480p ? resolution?

and the component cables , I think they are the red, yellow white cables that come with the system , what exactly are those used for? 

im planning on buying a new TV(plasma) with the Wii , is it a good idea if i want to play it higher than whatever 480p is? ( big noob question lol )

I never used those cables when they usually come with a system , are they necessary now? with the Wii


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

component cables are red blue and green


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus NMmaster IGN covred about the REtro controller you will be able to use the retro controller in the New Smash and the Wii mote has not been fully taken out either.


Yeah, those questions were sent out a little bit back, before I knew about that stuff.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2006)

slimscane said:


> There is almost no reason to buy an HDTV for the Wii...


There is almost no reason to buy an HDTV for any reason. It's the most unnecessary luxury in the world. I've never heard of such a waste of money. It's ridiculous the stuff you could buy with that kind of cash...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

people spend 5+ hours a day on tv average.  Used to be like 1.5 15 years ago.  That's y they'd get an HDTV, cause tv is there raison de vivre


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 19, 2006)

Raisin da viral-what?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 19, 2006)

@ deep thought: it's french.  equals reason to live


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> people spend 5+ hours a day on tv average.  Used to be like 1.5 15 years ago.  That's y they'd get an HDTV, cause tv is there raison de vivre


I'd agree if current TVs looked like crap or something. For what HDTVs cost now, it's an utter and complete waste of money in every way. It's one of the stupidest luxury items on the market. Same with huge 5.1 uber-surround speaker sets and whatnot (although those aren't too expensive anymore). Such a waste...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 19, 2006)

In short, Nintendo is making it really really hard to get the GC version.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

I knew Nintendo was secretly evil!!!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 20, 2006)

i think they are selling the nunchuck and remote separately because people who cant handle equipment correctly will break the cord and will have to find a way to replace it. So 60 for a new one i guess doesnt sound too evil. 

and i think zelda will sell out before the Nintendo Wii does lol. Everyone wants it with thier wii purchase.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> I knew Nintendo was secretly evil!!!



NO SECRET< REALITY!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that component cables available only online is really very stupid, though.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 20, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> well i don't have an HDTV, so graphics for this console war won't mean
> that much to me
> 
> will i still see a huge difference in graphics if i get a wii and a 360?



we'll have to wait and see how much of a difference when it comes out. Frmo what i see, it isnt gonna be a huge difference. 360 and ps3 will have better lighting/shadows, textures, and the shapes will be a lot smoother. Wii has better graphics than xbox and gcn but it isnt a giant leap from that generation of games. The Nintendo DS already showed me how fun it can be with the Touch Screen. Interacting with the game using the Wii Remote will be even more fun.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2006)

Back from work, Target, and I have some stuff to say. 

I helped set up the Wii display with the Wii accessories today. There's also a Wii sign on the side too So far I've seen a few things on sale this moment, I mean, right now I could have bought them:

- Wii controller "gloves". Not really a glove but it's a skin for your controller
- Wii dogtags
- Wii case
- Wii entertainment setup case

At my Target, I assume all of them, everyone who's there during launch will get a ticket and with it you're sure to get a Wii. Don't have one, you don't get a Wii. The closing store manager gave us a whole speech about the Wii during the closing huddle, I was impressed that he knew so much about it. He also told me our store's getting 30 Wii's on launch. Then we will get more next week until who knows when. We might even get some next day or a few days later, it all depends but he did say we won't be having as many problems as we did with the 360. 

After work my friend clocked out and was walking around in a Wii shirt the rep gave him that says "Wii Play". It's an awesome looking shirt and I wish I got one but either way he's lucky. 

I did get a Wii neck-keyholder thing though. It's great!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2006)

Wait... for Target, when will those tickets be given out?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2006)

@FF

On launch day .


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 20, 2006)

ah man KNaruto, you lucky. I guess it really is time for me to work at a retailer store. 

My dad works at circuit city so i will try and have him find out information about getting a ticket for Nintendo Wii. He said last year that Circuit City only gave 14 360s last year. They gave the first 14 people a ticket (the ones standing out in the cold) so they could come back and pick it up when the stores open. Only 14!!! I gotta make him find out more cause they cant be doing that with the Nintendo Wii and PS3. He also went on and stated that you can only get one copy from Circuit City while at Wal-Mart you can buy as many as you want. He says he's gonna buy 6 PS3s on launch date and sell them eBay. I dont think he knows what he has to go through hahaha ^^. 

He's also saying the PS3 is gonna be a lot better than Nintendo's Wii because of better graphics and blah blah blah. He didnt know about the Nintendo Wii when i told him. He said the Nintendo who? What is that? It kinda pissed me off and it pissed me more off when he cut me off when i was explaining to him what it could. It sounds like he's all for the PS3, and it's IRONIC when he told me that i should stick with Nintendo when i asked for a PS2 for Christmas. .
Glad he told me to stick with Nintendo cause i would have missed out on Zelda and SSBM + more hehehe.

Thanks for the Info btw KNaruto. I'm sure i'll get a Dogtag when Nintendo Wii releases. He job is always giving away cheap stuff like shirts to the employees.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @FF
> 
> On launch day .



I meant the time of day...

I probably should've specified, but it seemed like it would make sense since he did write that they would be given out at launch... and assuming that I can read, one would assume that I would be referring to the time of day during launch.

Anyway, at what time will the tickets be handed out for Target?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 20, 2006)

Not really sure because I didn't ask but I assume sometime before the store opens or as soon as the store open. The morning crew comes in around at 8 but the FLOW team gets there even earlier so it really depends.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 20, 2006)

Usually, in the morning, Someone will come out before the store opens and give everyone a ticket.  At the 360 launch I went to, the 5th guy in line started handing out his "homemade" tickets.  Originally, it was to keep people from arguing about "cuts" and who was in front of who.  In the morning, when the employee came out with the tickets, he used the guys homemade tickets as a guide fro who got the limited consoles.


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm back from the hospital, guys. At least until Monday. T__T

So what did I miss?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

my LCD monitor/TV cost me abit over 1000 euro/dollar and im very very very happy, i feel disgusted at my old screen now, it also can handle 1080P xD


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 20, 2006)

I have glasses that I do not wear.  I don't care about HDTV very much... since it's all fuzzy to me. lol


----------



## SaiST (Oct 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my LCD monitor/TV cost me abit over 1000 euro/dollar and im very very very happy, i feel disgusted at my old screen now, it also can handle 1080P xD


Did you get a Westinghouse?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

Sai said:


> Did you get a Westinghouse?



its a samsung syncmaster 242mp


----------



## SaiST (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, good purchase. 

The Westinghouses are usually the most popular answers when folks talk of cheaper 1080p-capable HDTVs.

I myself am thinking about getting a PC monitor that can double as a HDTV sometime at the end of this year. Getting rid of the 65" Mitsu I've been using these past 3 years because it's not being used as I originally intended it to be. >_>

The PC monitor I had in mind was the Samsung 244t, but I've been hearing conflicting reports concerning whether or not it supports 1080p, and is HDCP compliant.

... Oh, wait. Wii discussion.

[highlight]Woooooo!! Day one purchase Zelda fan-gasm omgggg!!1one[/highlight]​
There, now I'm safe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

well this one doesn't support HDMI but i don't really care its not like the protection will be applied so quickly


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

> Nintendo has revealed plans to launch an £11 million marketing campaign between now and March 2007 to promote the launch of the Wii. £6.5 million will be spent between now and December, with a further £4.5 million between January and March. According to Wii product manager Rob Lowe, 80 percent of people in the UK will see the Wii advertising at least three times. A further one million people will sample the Wii at one of 70 locations.
> 
> "It is our intention to make the Wii the number one console in the UK. The campaign focuses on real people playing and having fun," said Lowe.
> 
> ...



Interesting. 


Aman said:


> I'm back from the hospital, guys. At least until Monday. T__T
> 
> So what did I miss?


Reposted.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2006)

Sai said:


> You can find decent HDTVs for very reasonable prices these days, as long as you aren't looking needlessly high...


Well, I'll be honest, I have no idea what they cost these days. It's been implied to me that they are at least around $1000 still, even for the lower end models. Is this about right? But still, >$500 is needlessly high IMO.

I don't think people have any idea the kinds of things they can do with that money they're wasting if they invested it (note: invest != stock market necessarily)...


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Has ssj3 or nmaster64 made a thread about when they played the Wii that I missed?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2006)

Aman said:


> Has ssj3 or nmaster64 made a thread about when they played the Wii that I missed?


SSJ3 made a post earlier about his experience: 
[ToyBox]Welcome_to_the_NHK_15

I guess I haven't expressed my thoughts on my Fusion Tour experience here. I'm to lazy to retell that story for the 100th time however, feel free to ask questions though. Actually, I did blog it, with pics: 


Oh, and I'll have a hands-on article up on  this Monday of Metroid Prime 3...


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Already read SSJ3's post, just wondered if he had written anything longer. 

Nice blog. ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm back from the hospital, guys. At least until Monday. T__T
> 
> So what did I miss?



Why did you hospital get?


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Spleen injury, and I gotta return next Monday.

So is anyone interested in giving me a few updates?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you guys know the exact date that the Wii comes out in?


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

November 19th in America and December 8th in Europe.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

^ says there that twilight princess has in-game season changes. did
nintendo confirm this a while ago or what?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought that was implied, since they mention sped up seasons while fishing.

People don't read the first post, do they? >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope, threads useally go to that tab when new posts are in to see the new posts 

So, noone looks at page 1 if we are in the 20's.


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry Rock, it's just that you don't usually put it all there, just the major stuff, and I wanna know it all.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 20, 2006)

Can anyone find the source of the quote, read it a while back, about Twilight Princess's Hyrule taking like almost a real-world hour to cross on horseback?


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Can anyone find the source of the quote, read it a while back, about Twilight Princess's Hyrule taking like almost a real-world hour to cross on horseback?



i seriously doubt that. but i guess it could be true, since sailing the entire world
in wind waker could take like an hour


----------



## Hylian (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's some NEW info on twilight princess, but there's a spoiler warning


i didnt look at it just in case, since i already spoiled myself enough..


----------



## RockLee (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I just looked at the pretty pictures.

And Aman, I totally understand. But it wasn't you, it was the person requesting the launch date.

I don't mind them asking, but that's what the first page is for... >->


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 20, 2006)

Well as launch nears, news is starting to slow, I still read a few things that are new each day, but not as much as there was there for a while lol. Guess now it's time for the waiting, because launch will be here before we know it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2006)

ehhh, it's like the countdown to NGT


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

Some Zelda: TP news:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-- 9 Dungeons.
-- Golden Bugs.
-- Poe Souls at night.
-- Midna laughs through the Wii-mote speaker.
-- Monkey takes the lamp to drive away fog leading to the first dungeon.
-- You need five heart pieces to make a full heart container.
-- New items include: 3 Bombs, Spiked Ball, a platform Link stands on, and a Slicer.
-- Ordon Village name is the beginning village.
-- Zelda is most surely going to be the Twilight Princess.
-- The Clawshot can be used two different ways; 1.) Hookshot, 2.) Grappling Hook.
-- Later in the game, Link can get better armor with new abilities.
-- Shadow creatures destory the village and take the children.
-- Wolf Link can dig holes and find secret passages.
-- Midna can create an energy field and stun enemies.
-- Midna can give Link the power to transport from location to location with ease.




All nice but WTF @ 5 heart peices = new heart? It's always 4. cause 4 Always Wins.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

spoiler tag it......

wow


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2006)

Spoiler tag get?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

all that stuff is leaked... dont really appreciate it being all open

I rather play the game and find out for myself , ty


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 21, 2006)

There better be some wolf sex with the alien monkey because if there isn't...   Zelda better be in the fun too. 

But seriously hopefully Twilight Princess game is harder then Wind Waker was and take more damage when you get hit. Wind Waker was easier then the previous Zelda games a little bit too easy. Can't wait to fish though.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

*Japanese Wii Pricing*



> October 20, 2006 - While the world was keeping a close eye on Sony's pricing policy for PlayStation 3 software, Nintendo and its third parties went about announcing a surprising set of prices for Wii games. In Japan, Wii owners are, on average, going to be paying less per game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Wii Sports Video Montage*




*Nintendo's official statement about Zelda: TP GC Version*



> [Update 2: Nintendo's official statement: Online reports about the Nintendo GameCube version of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess are incorrect. The amazing game will be available at retail outlets nationwide on Dec. 13.]


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

*GC Twilight Princess Avaliable in Normal Ways in Europe*



> Recent rumours sparked by the disappearance of Twilight Princess from various videogames websites have whipped the internet into an anti Nintendo frenzy, but we have a message from Nintendo of Europe: Calm Down!
> 
> When we called and asked them about the status of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for the Gamecube, we were informed that it would be avaliable "through all the normal channels in the UK," presumably meaning that the game will be in high street stores and not an online exclusive.
> 
> ...



Source.

*Exclusive PS3, 360, and Wii games compared*



> The investigatory-journalism notes that the Xbox 360 offers 48 exclusive games with the help of a one-year head start (48% of which are first-party), the PS3 has a total of 35 games (51% of which are first-party), and Wii represents with 40 titles (35% of which are first-party). Hit the read link for the full list of exclusives by console according to the games blog.



*How important is storage capacity for today's games*



> Remember the days when games had to fit on a few 1.4MB floppies or they were physically impractical? The extent to which those days are long gone was put into stark relief by a recent Eurogamer interview in which Sony worldwide studio head Phil Harrison said that some PS3 games were already nearing the 25GB capacity of current Blu-ray discs. In the same interview, Harrison said he expected PS3 games to fill newer 50GB-capacity discs by the end of next year. It's enough to make us wonder -- what's going in to all that space, and what are we as gamers getting out of it?


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

*Wii-more dissected*

*Nunchuck dissected*


----------



## Hylian (Oct 21, 2006)

^ maybe he startup disk is wiisports?


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

Now how is that a startup disc?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

If it wasn't wii sports wii sports would be in that list since it contains wii sports O_o


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

You have a point.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

ITS A TRAP!


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

OH NOES!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

xD Seriously I got no idea, probably something not that important


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 21, 2006)

That startup disk reminds me of that startup disk I got for my PS2-modem, thus, perhaps it's for setting up your internet connection and such.


----------



## Volken (Oct 21, 2006)

Maybe the startup disc is for setting up your information on Wii Channels .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2006)

maybe the startup disc has wii import models


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2006)

check it, u guys seen this dbz wii vid?  ignore if it's old news
Sasuke AMV


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

DBZ BT2 is gonna be awsome!!! I dont know which to play first! zelda or dbz!!!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> check it, u guys seen this dbz wii vid?  ignore if it's old news
> The Ultimate ownage!! Hellmaster gets smote by The Lord Of Nightmares



That looks so good, love the gameplay. I thought it was going to be just another decent DBZ game but this one looks very very good. I think I am going to buy it when it comes out here in EU.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

All I'm excited about is this disc.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm almost certain that the disc won't be Wii Sports, they would call it by its name.

It's most likely some sort of setup for WiFi etc.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tenkaichi looks better on PS2, the controls are way too convoluted for the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

Umm, okay?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Tenkaichi looks better on PS2, the controls are way too convoluted for the Wii.


Your ignorance is overwhelming...

There's no difference between the versions, other than the added controls for the Wii version that make it 10x more fun. But since you can just plug in a GameCube controller and play it the same way as the PS2 game, it's literally impossible that the PS2 version is better. The Wii version is the PS2 just with the option of a more fun control scheme...but it's optional so if you don't like it, it doesn't make the game worse...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Tenkaichi looks better on PS2, the controls are way too convoluted for the Wii.



fanboy, always posting negativity about nintendo in some form.

This isnt the thread to do so.

Anyways, looks better? they both are the same, just the control scheme is different just like NMaster said.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Which is what makes it look better. I haven't heard anything about being able to hook up a GCN controller to it, but flailing your arms around like an idiot doesn't=10x more fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> Which is what makes it look better. I haven't heard anything about being able to hook up a GCN controller to it, but flailing your arms around like an idiot doesn't=10x more fun.


Well, if your not comfortable with yourself enough to let loose and have a little bit of stupid fun, then you can just plugin a GameCube controller and play just like you would on a PS2.

I admit, I might be a little bit embarrased to play in front of a bunch of people. But just me and my friends? God, that's just crazy fun...


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Then it won't be as bad as I thought. And its not the letting loose that I have a hard time of, its that controlling the character would be hard as crap and retarded. There's probably a reason they didn't show you her trying to find the opponent(most likely because it took her forever to do it).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Gamecube dbz games...eh...i'll pass  But good for you people who never got a PS2, get to play a hella good DBZ game


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, Budokai 1 and 2 came out for GCN, but not the best DBZ game(Budokai 3).


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

This is an ironic discussion. My roomate and I just got back from GameStop, and bought Budokai 3...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube dbz games...eh...i'll pass  But good for you people who never got a PS2, get to play a hella good DBZ game




All my DBZ games (Budokai, 2, 3, Tenkaichi) have been for my PS2. Well, except for DBZ Sagas (Gamecube) I foolishly bought, now let's never speak of that game again 

But I really want to try Tenkaichi 2 for the Wii, so I'm jumping ship for this latest game.  

I want to try playing it with a fresh all new feeling, because it's been getting kinda repetitive, so anything to shake it up, I'm looking forward to it. Plus, I can always still rent the PS2 version O_O


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Plus, I can always still rent the PS2 version O_O


WHY? It is the exact same game, just with MORE content (i.e. the optional control scheme). If your getting a Wii, there isn't any conceivable reason to play the PS2 one...


----------



## Volken (Oct 21, 2006)

Using the wii controls does seem like there's quite a great learning curve, especially for 3rd person games. I haven't played with the wii, so I don't know what it feels like, but seeing the video makes me think that it would be hard to use the wii controller.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 21, 2006)

the spirit ball looks fat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> WHY? It is the exact same game, just with MORE content (i.e. the optional control scheme). If your getting a Wii, there isn't any conceivable reason to play the PS2 one...




For the same reason why I end up buying Madden and NBA live for one system (usually gamecube) and renting it for the other (usually xbox, xbox360, or PS2)...because I want to see which system I feel most comfortable playing. I usually end up enjoying playing Madden for gamecube (I tend to play better with the gamecube controller), but I love playing NBA live for the PS2. 

It's all about how feeling out the game. Yeah, it's a bit vague how I'm describing it, but I just feel comfortable playing certain games for certain systems, and to find out which version I like better I usually play it on more than one system.

I don't compare content, but usually base my decisions based on gameplay experience, and how much controll I have when playing it. 

I know most people would rather play madden for ps2 than gamecube, but I'm just more comfortable with the gamecube controller and tend to play better. Same goes for me and NBA Live for the PS2.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

::shakes head:: Going by what feels more comfortable is stupid. Any real gamer shouldn't have trouble adjusting after a bit of play.

If I owned multiple systems, I would ALWAYS pick the version with the most content. If their content is equal, THEN I would pick the one I'm most comfortable with.

Content >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Console preference

I hardly expect BT2's Wii controls to be very good. But what I do expect is for them to be extremely fun. I'll probably switch back and forth between controllers quite often. The fact the option is there is wonderful.


----------



## Volken (Oct 21, 2006)

Comfort is important as well as content. If I'm renting a game, I don't want to spend a good chunk of my time learning to use the controller well. Do all Wii games have the choice between a GC controller and a Wii controller?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> ::shakes head:: Going by what feels more comfortable is stupid. Any real gamer shouldn't have trouble adjusting after a bit of play.
> 
> If I owned multiple systems, I would ALWAYS pick the version with the most content. If their content is equal, THEN I would pick the one I'm most comfortable with.
> 
> Content >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Console preference




*sighs* 

I never claimed to be a real gamer 

Nor did I know it was some unwritten code about not having preference of one gaming system over another when it comes to multiplatform games. I don't do gaming for a living nor am I a gaming junkie so I can afford to be picky with my gaming preferences whether it's _stupid or not_

And I never said Content > system 

I know the difference, between and NBA Live game for 360 which only had the core features and one that was complete for the PS2. I ended up getting the PS2 version for playability and content. 

And am I missing something or is there something wrong with playing a game for more than one system? I tend to entertain friends, and some prefer playing a game on one system over another so why not accomodate them if you can? 

I've played Madden '07 for Xbox360, Gamecube and PS2 and, I enjoyed the gamecube version better, but when when I play with friends they either bring their PS2 copy or we go out and rent the copy. 

Maybe if I'm being tested on my gaming skills license, I'll consider learning to adapt to any gaming system, but for now I'll stick to what I'm most comfortable with


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 21, 2006)

volken330 said:


> Comfort is important as well as content. If I'm renting a game, I don't want to spend a good chunk of my time learning to use the controller well. Do all Wii games have the choice between a GC controller and a Wii controller?


No, I've only heard that option for some fighting games, like DBZ and Super Smash Bros.



Samatarou said:


> I never claimed to be a real gamer


I never said you were or weren't. I simply meant anyone who plays a good bit of games shouldn't have any trouble adjusting to a system after a few minutes of play. I _hate_ the PS2 controller, but I can adjust after a little gameplay time.



Samatarou said:


> Nor did...


Taking that way to seriously. I'm just saying that it's retarted to say, "this version is better than this one because I prefer this system." I was being generic. Wasn't referring to you or anyone or any specific console or anything...



Samatarou said:


> And am I missing something or is there something wrong with playing a game for more than one system?


I'm looking a dealing out cash because you prefer a certain controller. That is just stupid. Seems like people round hear like to throw around money like it's worth nothing...



Samatarou said:


> I've played Madden '07 for Xbox360, Gamecube and PS2 and, I enjoyed the gamecube version better, but when when I play with friends they either bring their PS2 copy or we go out and rent the copy.


See that's what I mean (referring only to the renting part). Your wasting time you could spend playing going out to Blockbuster (or whatever), and then hard-earned money just because people have a controller preference...

Maybe I should've said: Money > Console Preference


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm looking a dealing out cash because you prefer a certain controller. That is just stupid. Seems like people round hear like to throw around money like it's worth nothing...



Aesthetics is just as important. Yeah, I'm going to buy Madden for the gamecube because I enjoy the controller for that system over the PS2 but that's just a preference. I can't possibly see how preference now equates solid evidence; there a right or wrong answer in that situation. 

If you feel that's a not a great method of playing and trying out games then more power to you. I'm not in the business of telling people how to manage their gaming perferences. 





> See that's what I mean (referring only to the renting part). Your wasting time you could spend playing going out to Blockbuster (or whatever), and then hard-earned money just because people have a controller preference...
> 
> Maybe I should've said: Money > Console Preference



If my friends want to rent a game than that's their perogative. I'm not saying I'll go out and pay my own money to rent a game to suit them. 

If I truly didn't care about money, I would have purchased the PS3 as well, but that simply isn't the case. 

And the fact that I own more than one gaming system could be considered wasting money depending on a person's set of priorities and values.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder does splinter cell : DA have wii mote functions? I am gonna buy it on the wii since it will be like 10 euro's cheaper Xd


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Do not get splinter cell for wii. No online? Weak. Not as nice graphics as the already released 360? Come on...

As for PS2 and Wii version of DBZ. Besides not obtaining a Wii for a year after release just incase i hate the controller *Wiimote* i HATE, abosoulty HATE DBZ B1 and B2 on gamecube cause of the controls and how it feels so i would skip on it as a whole anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2006)

some games u just can't do on a system even if it's multi platform.

For instance the madden and ncaa football games on GC have always been kind of ick.  I don't know why, but when me and my friends played we used xbox. 

But certain party and puzzle games we chose GC.

Of course some party games were only on xbox , like karaoke rev.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Do not get splinter cell for wii. No online? Weak. Not as nice graphics as the already released 360? Come on...
> 
> As for PS2 and Wii version of DBZ. Besides not obtaining a Wii for a year after release just incase i hate the controller *Wiimote* i HATE, abosoulty HATE DBZ B1 and B2 on gamecube cause of the controls and how it feels so i would skip on it as a whole anyway.



I don't give a damn about the graphics jesus

I also don't care about the online


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Then what the fuck? That's like playing Halo 2 without online, the fun aint freaken there...Whatever it's your money...


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Aesthetics is just as important. Yeah, I'm going to buy Madden for the gamecube because I enjoy the controller for that system over the PS2 but that's just a preference.


Not exactly what I called aesthetics...but...anyway. Yeah, I totally understand buying a game like Madden for GameCube because you prefer those controls. I'm just saying, don't you think it'd be kinda ridiculous to buy it if say the PS2 version had like a ton more extra content? That's all I'm saying. I always prefer Nintendo consoles, but I'm not so bias to say one game is better than another just because it's on GameCube vs. PS2 or Xbox.


> If you feel that's a not a great method of playing and trying out games then more power to you. I'm not in the business of telling people how to manage their gaming perferences.


Neither am I. Just saying it's stupid for people to say one version is better than the other because they like those controls better. For example...


			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> As for PS2 and Wii version of DBZ. i HATE, abosoulty HATE DBZ B1 and B2 on gamecube cause of the controls and how it feels so i would skip on it as a whole anyway.


See? Stupid...


> If my friends want to rent a game than that's their perogative. I'm not saying I'll go out and pay my own money to rent a game to suit them.


Ok then. See that's what I thought you were saying. Sorry for misunderstanding the first time.


crazymtf said:


> Do not get splinter cell for wii. No online? Weak. Not as nice graphics as the already released 360? Come on...


I agree the no online sucks, although in Splinter Cell to me has never been about online. It's an amazing 1-player game, and I always prefer real multiplayer to the online. And Splinter Cell looked wonderful on the GameCube, so I doubt I'll have issues with the Wii version. Some people aren't graphics-whores you know. Don't tell people what to buy or not to buy, especially before experiencing it. Stop being so anti-Nintendo in a Wii thread. Didn't you say you were leaving like 10 times now? lol.



narutosimpson said:


> For instance the madden and ncaa football games on GC have always been kind of ick. I don't know why, but when me and my friends played we used xbox.


Don't knock the game because you have a control preference. I've heard people say the same about the PS2 version and the Xbox version, it's just stupid. They are all the same damn game.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Then what the fuck? That's like playing Halo 2 without online, the fun aint freaken there...Whatever waste your money...


I've never played Halo 2 online in my life. Funny, I've still enjoyed it immensely. Amazing what fun you can have with real-life friends sitting right next to you...


----------



## Dave (Oct 22, 2006)

if i cant get it reserved, then imma gonna wait in line for it...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2006)

From my perspective the Wii version of Tenkaichi 2 literally doesn't look fun to play. I'm sorry but it looks to complicated and it just looks too crazy and screwed up. I don't know who said it looked funner than the PS3 version but judging on the videos of the people that have tried to play the game the controls are extremely hard to do and it doesn't look as complete as the PS2 version. It's still a port of the PS2 version anyway except with more complicated controls. Either way they will be virtually the same game with just different controls. The Wii version comes out later but again it's the same game and I can understand if someone wants to play one version over the other. I don't even want to play the Wii version because it just doesn't look fun to me. Controllers matter in games. 

On to some lighter news, at work today I heard fron my friend that the Nintendo rep is coming back next month. It turns out that she comes every month there and since I started working I'll probably see her from then on. She will be here during the week of the launch or the week prior to the lanch. Next time I'm supposed to get a free shirt, a few neckchain-key thingy, a free guide and some other free stuff. 

We are getting a kiosk set up too. I just wonder when it's going to come in because I want to be the first to try it out. These kids here, they might just break the thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Not exactly what I called aesthetics...but...anyway. Yeah, I totally understand buying a game like Madden for GameCube because you prefer those controls. I'm just saying, don't you think it'd be kinda ridiculous to buy it if say the PS2 version had like a ton more extra content? That's all I'm saying. I always prefer Nintendo consoles, but I'm not so bias to say one game is better than another just because it's on GameCube vs. PS2 or Xbox.
> Neither am I. Just saying it's stupid for people to say one version is better than the other because they like those controls better. For example...
> See? Stupid...
> Ok then. See that's what I thought you were saying. Sorry for misunderstanding the first time.
> ...



First i had to report you, cause you call me stupid, and by the way if i hate how a game is played on one system and better on another i am allowed, and for your information mr. "Fanboy" this and that, i liked Resident evil four for gamecube ALOT more then PS2 SIMPLY because of controls. Not saying PS2 are Horrible but come on, gamecube was perfect for it, unlike the Dragonball Z games which made them "Bad" and almost unplayable. 

About Splinter cell online, it's a very big "Part" of the game, unless you haven't gone it before then you should know it's very important and made PT and CT so popular, well CT for sure. DA was big BECAUSE of the online aswell since ever video showed online mostly then single player cause let's face it, the story is nothing epic like metal gear or nothing. 

Well that's why, if you have then you wouldn't have nearly as much fun with only three people. Plus i was talking about single player, there is no verses in splinter cell unless you go online, in DA anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Then what the fuck? That's like playing Halo 2 without online, the fun aint freaken there...Whatever waste your money...



Shut up seriously


i was only asking a question, you don't have to go saying i am wasting my money

the only splinter cell NEVER interested me and i have played it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Shut up seriously
> 
> 
> i was only asking a question, you don't have to go saying i am wasting my money
> ...



Fine changed what i said. And what does the "ONly Splinter cell NEVER" mean?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Fine changed what i said. And what does the "ONly Splinter cell NEVER" mean?



I mistyped, its like 9 am here and i didn't sleep

I played online on the previous splinter cell, it wasn't anything special


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

I give up, it seems everything people think is great you put as "Unspecial" Fine go save 10 dollers for a game missing content, if i followed Master right even he says get the game with "MORE" content...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I give up, it seems everything people think is great you put as "Unspecial" Fine go save 10 dollers for a game missing content, if i followed Master right even he says get the game with "MORE" content...



Its content i don't care about

why would i pay quite abit of money extra for something I don't like


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

10 Dollers for Online-Better graphics-Music at the same time playing *360 only* I'd say it's worth it but OK it's your choice, have fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> 10 Dollers for Online-Better graphics-Music at the same time playing *360 only* I'd say it's worth it but OK it's your choice, have fun



Online = don't care about

better graphics = don't care about

music at the same time = don't care about (do we even know if this is impossible?)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes cause i do it all the time on my 360.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

Why would you want any music aside from what's packaged with the game playing?  That's always struck me as an integral part of the experience if it's a decent soundtrack.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 22, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Why would you want any music aside from what's packaged with the game playing?  That's always struck me as an integral part of the experience if it's a decent soundtrack.


Yeah, but if the soundtrack is terrible, being able to replace it with much better music can be quite handy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

i used it with saints row, i hated it o___o


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think i've ever played a decent game that had abominable music, but eh.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> From my perspective the Wii version of Tenkaichi 2 literally doesn't look fun to play. I'm sorry but it looks to complicated and it just looks too crazy and screwed up...Controllers matter in games.


It does look crazy and screwed up, such so that it looks really fun to an avid DBZ fan like myself. The people in those videos just don't look into it. I doubt they're real fans of the series. I really don't expect it to be a top-notch title, but I know for a fact it'll be fun for a big fan like me, and I'm sure at least a good fighter, as Budokai Tenkaichi 1 wasn't bad.

Your certainly right, controllers do matter when your talking about something as drastic as the Wii controller. But given the option of using the 'Cube controller, I don't see why anybody has an issue with the game. If nothing else, even if you completely dispise the Wii controls, the game is at minimum on par with the PS2 one. If you have a preference then fine, but people do not have the right to say the PS2 version is better, since the Wii version is identical except with _additional_ options.


> First i had to report you, cause you call me stupid, and by the way if i hate how a game is played on one system and better on another i am allowed, and for your information mr. "Fanboy" this and that, i liked Resident evil four for gamecube ALOT more then PS2 SIMPLY because of controls. Not saying PS2 are Horrible but come on, gamecube was perfect for it, unlike the Dragonball Z games which made them "Bad" and almost unplayable.


It's funny, me and my friends had no trouble whatsoever with DBZ's on GameCube...

Yeah, I called your little statement stupid. Sorry I hurt your feelings. Note though I wasn't attacking your opinion, your defintely welcome to it. However, stop trying to tell other people what not and not to play because of your extremely personal preference. Not everyone has your preferences, especially considering your in the Wii thread and most people interested in Wii have rather different tastes than yourself.

Feel free to interject something like "Well, personally I didn't really like the DBZ for GameCube controls..." But do not go ranting "Don't buy Tenkaichi 2 for Wii because the GameCube controls for 1 sucked!" Express your opinion, don't force it on people.

Oh yeah, and the Budokai and Budokai Tenkaichi series are completely different. So you can't use the Budokai's on GameCube as a comparison to how the Wii version of Tenkaichi might be.


> About Splinter cell online, it's a very big "Part" of the game, unless you haven't gone it before then you should know it's very important and made PT and CT so popular, well CT for sure. DA was big BECAUSE of the online aswell since ever video showed online mostly then single player cause let's face it, the story is nothing epic like metal gear or nothing.


If people like the game without online, then they like it without online. It's not a matter of denying the online is a great addition, it's simply a matter that the game is good enough without it.


> Well that's why, if you have then you wouldn't have nearly as much fun with only three people.


Umm, no. Just no. Playing with real people will always be a more enjoyable experience than online. Real-life friends FTW.


crazymtf said:


> I give up, it seems everything people think is great you put as "Unspecial" Fine go save 10 dollers for a game missing content, if i followed Master right even he says get the game with "MORE" content...


I did say that and I 100% hold to it. I will not argue that the 360 version has more content and thus is a bit better. _If I had a 360_, I would jump on it well before the Wii version. Splinter Cell seems like a game where the graphics and online would outweigh the Wii controls. Plus the 360 version has additional content, so yes, it seems the better version. But I'm not rich, so it doesn't exactly matter to me, does it? You can't tell me not to get the Wii version just because a superior version exists, especially when it's out of my ability to buy.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't give a damn about the graphics jesus
> 
> I also don't care about the online



Well I care about graphics I mean as long it don't look like crap and online is nice I mean it's rare for people not to have online and fast internet connection because it's so cheap now. So for alot of people online does matter.

Isn't like Super Smash Bros supposed to be the first online game for Nintendo? If so can't wait play to play that game online and show my half assed mad skills online. 

Music is also semi important I don't want some half assed music in a game it sort of "ruins" the game well not ruins the game but it does bother you while playing the game.



> I've never played Halo 2 online in my life. Funny, I've still enjoyed it immensely. Amazing what fun you can have with real-life friends sitting right next to you...



Bah you like Halo 2? What a freaking dissapointing game the game was damn short and had crappy ending that well.. just ended it seem like Bungie had run out of time to complete that game and decided to just release it. The only reason that game was "worth" the buy was because of online alone. If not I would have regreted ever buying that game.


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

Has it been confirmed that T2 for Wii has the option to switch to a GC controller? Just wondering.

And about the controllers, at first I preferred the GC controller for DBZ games because it's more comfortable than the Dual Shock in general to me. But then I tried the PS2 controller and it's okay, no big deal just a controller. 

And can anyone link me to a few Wii T2 vids? ^^



Gutsu said:


> Isn't like Super Smash Bros supposed to be the first online game for Nintendo? If so can't wait for love to play that game online and show my half assed mad skills online.


Pokemon Battle Revolution is going to be the first Wii online game.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> Has it been confirmed that T2 for Wii has the option to switch to a GC controller? Just wondering.
> 
> And about the controllers, at first I preferred the GC controller for DBZ games because it's more comfortable than the Dual Shock in general to me. But then I tried the PS2 controller and it's okay, no big deal just a controller.
> 
> ...



Oh I see....


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

Any problems with that? It will be released earlier than Smash you know, out in Japan this December.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> Any problems with that? It will be released earlier than Smash you know, out in Japan this December.



Just not a big Pokemon fan haven't been in years so I'm not all exicted about it.


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

I was just saying that it will be the first online Wii game, so that you know when they start.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh I see... :amazed


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Bah you like Halo 2? What a freaking dissapointing game the game was damn short and had crappy ending that well.. just ended it seem like Bungie had run out of time to complete that game and decided to just release it. The only reason that game was "worth" the buy was because of online alone. If not I would have regreted ever buying that game.


Personally, I think Halo is a highly overated series. But a lot of my friends are big Halo freaks, and I do have a lot of fun playing with them, despite sucking. I can't really see me having a lot fun at that game if my friends weren't sitting right there trash-talking and joking around. That's what really makes the game fun, is having all your friends right there with you having a good time. Online be damned.

If I want a quality online FPS experience, I'll play Counterstrike...


Aman said:


> Has it been confirmed that T2 for Wii has the option to switch to a GC controller? Just wondering.


Yes, most certainly. A LONG time ago...


> And about the controllers, at first I preferred the GC controller for DBZ games because it's more comfortable than the Dual Shock in general to me. But then I tried the PS2 controller and it's okay, no big deal just a controller.


Same here. Most people complain about controller preference, but really it's not hard to adjust to another one after just playing for a few minutes. The difference in the 3 current-gen controllers is relatively small...


> And can anyone link me to a few Wii T2 vids? ^^


Just search YouTube for "Dragonball Wii" and you should pull up a bunch. You can also look under IGN's listing for it to find all the "official" vids.


----------



## Nik (Oct 22, 2006)

About DBZ:

For you thinking waving your arms like maniacs don?t have to think so.
You don?t have to make those huge waving motions they do in those Wii movies or like that person playing DBZ.

A simple twist of your wrist, pointing both controllers upward, and down should be well more than enough to execute one of those Spirit Bombs.

I love it when Sony fanboys attack Wii by that argument "waving like a maniac" but surprise, surprise, Sony decided to use the gyro in their controller too, since it?s been so well recieved on the Wii front, and I remember that guy on E3 showing it off. Now *he* was waving like a mad man.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 22, 2006)

Nik said:


> About DBZ:
> 
> For you thinking waving your arms like maniacs don?t have to think so.
> You don?t have to make those huge waving motions they do in those Wii movies or like that person playing DBZ.
> ...


Yes, I've noticed that actually. The tilt controls are going to be an integral part of many games, such as Lair, and then play smaller but still important roles in other games such as CoD3. And you don't have to move any more in Wii games than these PS3 games.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Has it been confirmed that T2 for Wii has the option to switch to a GC controller? Just wondering.
> 
> And about the controllers, at first I preferred the GC controller for DBZ games because it's more comfortable than the Dual Shock in general to me. But then I tried the PS2 controller and it's okay, no big deal just a controller.
> 
> And can anyone link me to a few Wii T2 vids? ^^


yea u could use the gc/retro controller as an option for the wii

Nasty Naz
here's a video that shows how u control dbz: tenkaichi 2 for the wii.
doing a kamehameha looks really fun, and the regular controls dont look 
hard at all


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Master it seems everytime we have a arguement you put words in my mouth, where did i say for everyone NOT to get the Wii version of DBZ? I said i'm not, and i said why, i didn't go around saying "Hey everybody don't get the Wii Version!"


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

^But people (well, at least some I guess) that maybe don't know a lot about the game will listen to what you think. If you never have anything good to say about the Wii-mote (which is what the Wii hardware is all about), just don't visit this thread, and there won't be any trouble.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 22, 2006)

Well mtf you did kind of bashed on Vege for wanting to get it, so thats pretty much saying you don't think anyone should get it for the Wii.

Anyway, got some interesting news items here kids:

*Sony Lies about 360 and Wii in a recent "Next Gen Console Chart" they created*
Article 1
Article 2

*
Company attempts to create motion sensing controlers (like Wii's) for other Next Gen Consoles*


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that Sony article a while ago, but didn't want to post it, thought it was kinda unnecessary.

I also saw the other article, I hope they die.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Not in DBZ, in Splinter cell basicly cause half of splinter cell is online *Ask anyone who's a avid player like i am*. I still think if you own a 360 you should get it for 360 over Wii and XBOX and PS2 basicly cause it's better on the 360 cause of online. DBZ can be bought if you want, i just stated i didn't want it. I wasn't bashing anything aman, the Wiimote can be fine for anyone who wants to play with it, good for them, never said they shouldn't


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

You hope they die? Ok.... So do I.

That is kind of one of the reasons why I do not like Sony. 

They brag too much.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> Yeah, I saw that Sony article a while ago, but didn't want to post it, thought it was kinda unnecessary.



True, but I enjoy laughing at sony xD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not in DBZ, in Splinter cell basicly cause half of splinter cell is online *Ask anyone who's a avid player like i am*. I still think *if you own a 360 you should get it for 360 over Wii and XBOX and PS2 basicly cause it's better on the 360 cause of online.* DBZ can be bought if you want, i just stated i didn't want it. I wasn't bashing anything aman, the Wiimote can be fine for anyone who wants to play with it, good for them, never said they shouldn't




Ummm... what? Just because of the online?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

*Wii games go for cheap* *Donno if it's been posted* 

So in america is it 50 for sure?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Ummm... what? Just because of the online?



Yes, you ever play it online. It's really so muhc fun that i can't even go back to single player, i have to much fun with friends, learning new stragies and winning then heading for rank matchs, showing what we got and somtimes comming out on top, somtimes fail. It's very fun


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yes, you ever play it online. It's really so muhc fun that i can't even go back to single player, i have to much fun with friends, learning new stragies and winning then heading for rank matchs, showing what we got and somtimes comming out on top, somtimes fail. It's very fun



I do play games online too. I own Mario Kart DS and play Wi-Fi once in a while. 

It is fun, but then yu get these loosers that cheat or hack on you.

It gets really annoying. But yeah, loads of fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Lol i didn't mean like "Do you ever go online" I meant on Splinter cell. It's very fun. Do you own a 360? I'd be glad to help you get your rank up, mine is 72 % As of now, ima a kickass spy and a good merc


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I wasn't bashing anything aman, the Wiimote can be fine for anyone who wants to play with it, good for them, never said they shouldn't


You have said other things before, and it's the same everytime. Got nothing against you, and you might not mean it that way, but that's how people will look at it.





"Shion" said:


> You hope they die? Ok.... So do I.


Wasn't talking about Sony, I meant the other article. o_O


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't really think Sony blatantly lied on the article. Nintendo itself said that the Online Opera Web Browser would only be free for 6 months. Sony must've just gotten confused about that.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> You have said other things before, and it's the same everytime. Got nothing against you, and you might not mean it that way, but that's how people will look at it.
> *Wasn't talking about Sony, I meant the other article. o_O*




So was I.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry if somone thought i said bad things about the Wiimote. I personally don't want it but if you people like it that's fine, and i hope it's good so you enjoy it. Sorry if anyone misunderstood me.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats cool, we are all straight with each other here.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok  
I didn't mean to make it sound like my opinion is the only one. I just like to state my opinion like many here do for PS3 and XBOX 360 and it's just i'm going to be owning them all eventually so i like to get my opinion out to gamers insteand of people who care less. I'm glad for anyone who can't wait for the controller and i hope it turns out good, never know i might wanna give it a try too


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> So was I.


Oh, what you said below that made me think you meant Sony. 


crazymtf said:


> Sorry if somone thought i said bad things about the Wiimote. I personally don't want it but if you people like it that's fine, and i hope it's good so you enjoy it. Sorry if anyone misunderstood me.


I don't think that I misunderstood you calling it gay.

Well, I don't mind you staying, as long as it doesn't continue. ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 22, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> I don't really think Sony blatantly lied on the article. Nintendo itself said that the Online Opera Web Browser would only be free for 6 months. Sony must've just gotten confused about that.



No, they were just tying to make themselfs look better.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Fine i take about the gay comments and all, it was retalation from hearing PS3 sucks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not in DBZ, in Splinter cell basicly cause half of splinter cell is online *Ask anyone who's a avid player like i am*. I still think if you own a 360 you should get it for 360 over Wii and XBOX and PS2 basicly cause it's better on the 360 cause of online. DBZ can be bought if you want, i just stated i didn't want it. I wasn't bashing anything aman, the Wiimote can be fine for anyone who wants to play with it, good for them, never said they shouldn't



I don't really give a damn about the online


----------



## RockLee (Oct 22, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Well mtf you did kind of bashed on Vege for wanting to get it, so thats pretty much saying you don't think anyone should get it for the Wii.
> 
> Anyway, got some interesting news items here kids:
> 
> ...



Back on topic...

Anywho, that is so messed up, but each company is entitled to their spin. However, if that blasted chart gets posted _anywhere_, I swear I'm going to stand there and either ask for it to be taken down or for it to be corrected.

Positive spin is one thing. Purposely misleading consumers to believe that the competing product is more expensive than yours... that's horrendous.

I feel equally angry for both Xbox and Wii fans. HD-DVD required to play? We _need_ wireless controllers? Since when is Nintendo charging for online play?

Sure, the HD-DVD is nice to have... to watch movies. Wireless controllers are going to be the norm, but not the requirement. Nintendo, or Opera, will charge for online _browsing_, and we don't know how much, or how many times. 

God damn it. I know you all know this, but I had to rant. I knew about this for a couple of days, but I didn't know about the Wii or the Xbox implications.

Sony's got enough good stuff in it's machine without having to resort to basing the others.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone having problems with 360 games? With splinter cell online it freezes cause of it somtimes and with Enchanted arms...are the XBOX 360 disk to small?


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

^That's definitely not why.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

I think they were holding it to PS3s standards, Web-Browser and all. You can't post the chart without having the Sony representatives comment to you while handing it out. I hope you understand what I mean, as in an employee at the Gamer Day told everyone he handed the chart out to that this compares it to the PS3s tech and if you want your system to have all that the PS3 offers, this is what you'll pay, but I just think something got lost in translation to the internet.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^That's definitely not why.



I donno why, i'm confused  Anyone know why? I doubt it's my system cause i play some games fine but some have problems :amazed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2006)

sony's evil, not just in games.

For the motion sensing controller it makes sense that MS and Sony copy Nintendo, seeing as how MS and Sony are not real gaming companies, and Nintendo is.  Innovations in games are gonna come from game companies , not computer or tv companies


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Donkey show, what do you mean it was nessecery? So he puts up "I don't give a damn about online" But i respond with "Well I wasn't talking to you" Which i wasn't. How the hell is that not nessescery?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

Calm down bros. 

This is getting too heated and we don't want a mod trashing this thread.

So cool it.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 22, 2006)

Of course, they can compare them to the PS3. But they make it sound like it's an essential thing to have everything.

I think Blu-Ray is cool. Can I afford it? No. Hard drive, very cool, I wish Wii had it. Can I afford one right now? No.

Those are just a couple of examples, but I don't _need_ them to play. Nice to have? Absolutely. But I don't need them.

I don't know about evil... Arrogant? Yes.

A mod can lock this thread, if they so wish.

But trash it? I'd like to see them try. 

justkiddingiloveyoudonteatmychildren


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Whatever, back to Wii. 

@Rocklee - Nothing is "Needed" lol. Certinly not a gaming system of all things. 

Seems GT pro is going to work well with the controller.


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

No, don't let them close this!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 22, 2006)

As for that controller:

Oh lawl. Like that's going to fly.

I meant the one that's supposed to emulate the Wii.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2006)

nope , sony is defintely evil, they do all kinds of price fixing and industry tamperings, in anything they have a hand in, wicked bastards


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm coming in late and I don't want to off-track this topic, so to crazymtf I put our conversation in the spoiler tag.
*Spoiler*: __ 





crazymtf said:


> Not in DBZ, in Splinter cell basicly cause half of splinter cell is online *Ask anyone who's a avid player like i am*. I still think if you own a 360 you should get it for 360 over Wii and XBOX and PS2 basicly cause it's better on the 360 cause of online. DBZ can be bought if you want, i just stated i didn't want it. I wasn't bashing anything, the Wiimote can be fine for anyone who wants to play with it, good for them, never said they shouldn't


One way or the other, you were bashing Splinter Cell and DBZ:T2 for Wii based on your previous experiences with GameCube version and on your opinions of what's important in a game. Your 100% entitled to your opinions, but you were just being a little too forceful with them.

I'm totally behind you on that the 360 version of Splinter Cell is better than the Wii version. But of course, you can't expect anyone who doesn't have a 360 to get it over the Wii version, and you can't say not to get the Wii version just because there is a better version. But I think we agree that if someone has a Wii and 360, they _should_ get the 360 version of Splinter Cell.

As for DBZ, well I don't want any more argument so I'll just say this. You can't compare Budokai Tenkaichi to Budokai. The series are extremely different. So even if you didn't like how Budokai felt on a GameCube controller, you can't compare it to how Tenkaichi will without playing it first. And of course, remember some people are very excited about the Wiimote option.



crazymtf said:


> Ok
> I didn't mean to make it sound like my opinion is the only one. I just like to state my opinion like many here do for PS3 and XBOX 360 and it's just i'm going to be owning them all eventually so i like to get my opinion out to gamers insteand of people who care less. I'm glad for anyone who can't wait for the controller and i hope it turns out good, never know i might wanna give it a try too


Ok, cool. Just try to remember, MOST people aren't getting more than 1, maybe 2, systems. Just try to keep that in mind. I think everything's cool.





crazymtf said:


> Seems GT pro is going to work well with the controller.


Of the 6 Wii games I've gotten to play, ExciteTruck was my favorite. And I _*hate*_ racing games with a passion. So that's gotta say something about racing games on the Wii...that controller really surprised me on how much a difference it makes...


AFreak2005 said:


> I don't really think Sony blatantly lied on the article. Nintendo itself said that the Online Opera Web Browser would only be free for 6 months. Sony must've just gotten confused about that.


lol, major corporations do not "get confused" when they release something like that. I'm sure they did it on purpose, and the "confusion" is their cop-out.


AFreak2005 said:


> I think they were holding it to PS3s standards, Web-Browser and all. You can't post the chart without having the Sony representatives comment to you while handing it out. I hope you understand what I mean, as in an employee at the Gamer Day told everyone he handed the chart out to that this compares it to the PS3s tech and if you want your system to have all that the PS3 offers, this is what you'll pay, but I just think something got lost in translation to the internet.


Your right, it was a valid comparison to make. The thing is, Sony filled it with lies and misconception.

Here, I'm just gonna throw this out there:

(Warning: The above is 100% Sony Propaganda and is very false)

First, let's get Wii out of the way: Their online service is always free. What Sony has listed there only pertains to the browser, nothing more. Oh yeah, and they didn't exactly point out the free game...

Now, about how they raped the 360. First off, they use the Core Xbox 360 ($299), but then add on $100 for the HDD, and $50 for the Wireless controller. The Premium 360 ($399) comes with both the HDD, the Wireless controller, and I'm pretty sure a few months free Xbox Live (as well as HD cables and headset, neither of which come with the PS3). The only way you'd spend that money on a 360 is if your trying to purposely waste like a hundred dollars.

Essentially, the bigger of the two models for PS3 and 360 are the same price if you add-on the HD-DVD drive for the 360. And about that HD-DVD drive. It's an optional attachment that is used for movies only. It has nothing to do with games, despite what Sony is trying to make you think. Basically, Sony wants you to feel you NEED to buy the HD-DVD drive, so that you won't look at the PS3 as so expensive.

I should also note that this chart is serious enough Microsoft is preparing a lawsuit against Sony over it.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys think theres a possibility of a Mario Party Wii? 

Or has Mario partied too much?


----------



## Aman (Oct 22, 2006)

^I hope he hasn't. 

Although there were a bit too many Party games on the Cube.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

i want a mario party game where he gets drunk


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2006)

Nintendo will not charge for "online browsing" they only charge you for the browser after the 6 months free  that you get it after that you have to pay for the browser.. unless something new came up that i missed the past 2 days.

and for wireless controllers um we had those since NES days so they should be a a standard by now.

and i have to read these 2 new articles that you all keep talking about they seem intresting enough to start up something it seem


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

I use to play mario party on 64, fun it was


----------



## pajamas (Oct 22, 2006)

SSJ3: The browser is free if you get it between Launch day and June '07.

It won't cost any money at all, ever. It's just for those who buy one after June '07 will have to pay for it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2006)

Well just read it and im not to surprised sony would make something like this. I mean its sony there ways are tricky and they would do such a thing. *shrugs* how i look at it there trying to prove something with some false information and wrong  use of words . not to mention trying to get over the hurdle of bad information around there ps3 since e3.


about the last article i belive what this guy said.



> Lies upon lies upon lies. For the sake of decency and respect, I can only hope that this piece of kit totally dies on the market. It is all it deserves.



thats how i have to say about those articles , November is around the corner we will see what will happen then and hopefully sony will learn to shut up like they are with the PSP ( they used to low blow the DS all the time now they do not say anything since there getting pounded.)


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2006)

Man I saw tencachi 2 for the Wii, for some it is probably cool but it looked painful to me, it is the sort of game I prefer to play with a pad that is probably qhy but I was iritated viewing it.

With the game I wasn't sure if it was just the girl who sucked but nothing happened that annoys me greatly wasteful. 


I never really played Mario party it is probably a good game too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2006)

i might get tencachi 2 for the Wii , i will rent it first but i mean if i was a huge DBZ fan ( which i am but not like i used to be) then i would buy the Wii's verison since i liked the GC controller better for fighters and since they give you that option and the Retro controller option then its all good i guess.

i will play with the Wii mote here and there when i get in my moods to do a kamehaha with my hands


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Mario Party is a lot of fun, albeit not 7 sequels in ~5 years fun...

Mario Party Wii is almost defintely in the works, and hopefully they'll take their time with it, because the Wiimote is exactly the innvation the series needs.

Any Mario Party fans should look in Rayman Wii. I'm hearing some amazing things about how fun that game is...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugh..Mario Party, the main king of ammo used against Mario saying Nintendo milks him [Even though most of the titles mentioned as milking aren't even made by them]

Mario Party 1-2 were great. 3 was nice. 4 was bad, and it just kept that trait of meh after 4.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 22, 2006)

> Mario Party 1-2 were great. 3 was nice. 4 was bad, and it just kept that trait of meh after 4.



There are great amounts of truth in this post.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 22, 2006)

Well hopefully mario party Wii will fix that


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

I did a small writeup for TheGameFeed a while back about games we're likely to see on Wii eventually...Mario Party was in there...

Found it:
 *CLICK HERE*


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Well there's the Wii Rayman game that's like Mario Party if get your fix on that genre. Though got tired of that sort of games a long ass ago.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Well there's the Wii Rayman game that's like Mario Party if get your fix on that genre. Though got tired of that sort of games a long ass ago.


I know I'm not a big fan myself but I'm getting really interested by how excited Matt Casamassina and some other reviewers have been about the game. I doubt I'd consider buying it, but I defintely gotta give Rayman a rent at some point now...

Those bunnies are hilarious...


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 22, 2006)

Would have preferred if the Wii Rayman game was a platformer instead.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Would have preferred if the Wii Rayman game was a platformer instead.


Same here. I was disappointed when I heard it was just minigames. But the stuff I've been hearing about it is still great. And I owe them to play the game considering how many laughs they've given me with those evil bunny commercials...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 23, 2006)

Gah Im confused , Do I need Wii compotent cables to play the Wii on my tv?
Im hearing so much fuss on the net , I thought compotent cables were only to increase the picture quality on your tv , which is 480p.


-_______-

also , those compotent cables are being shipped 2 days after launch date?

some clarify please


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

they give you the cables out of the box to play on any TV. the only cables they do not give you are the 480P ones which will be able to purchase only online.


you seriously think nintendo would ship a console with no way to play it?


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 23, 2006)

Is there a list of games that are coming out on christmas?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, indeed, the list is on the front page, and the regions they are being released in are there, too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2006)

u know...the red steel ad is whack, only cause i'm not a myspace tila nguyen fan


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

Her voice sounds like low grade sandpaper.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2006)

how about her boobs, that's an exxon valdez in the making, with silicone 

I guess if they are saline it's not that bad, as long as she doesn't swim in fresh water sources


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

They have water on MySpace?

So uh.. anyway.. on topic:

Do you think Miyamoto has friended Tila?
(correction... has Tila friended Miyamoto?)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2006)

cause that's on topic.  She's friended everybody.  Except me.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

Miyamoto man! totally on topic!
(So.. you couldn't rise up to her "high standards" lol)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> they give you the cables out of the box to play on any TV. the only cables they do not give you are the 480P ones which will be able to purchase *only online.*
> 
> you seriously think nintendo would ship a console with no way to play it?



Lamest thing EVER

"hey you can get better quality image , too bad you have to buy it online lol"


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't really agree w/ having to buy it online, but it really doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Wii's for the skilled and serious says Team Ninja*



> 21 Oct 2006 - Team Ninja's head honcho shares his thoughts on Wii, and what makes it so special.
> 
> At its core it may not be much of an extension of the GameCube, but Nintendo's Wii is so radical that it could be disastrous, said Team Ninja's Tomonobu Itagaki, in a recent interview with 1UP.
> 
> ...









*Need for Speed Carbon Wii screenshots and controlling options.*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

its quite hard currently but isn't nintendo gonna give the developers a easy to use kit ?


actually after reading those articles about the wiimote im quite dissapointed, i don't know it just sounds alll negative =/ wouldn't the wii mote need you to point at the center everytime? =/ I mean if it doesn't go to where you aim but just from where your going from the starting point then it seems quite crappy


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

I believe that Team Ninja guy sees it as a good thing, so that the quality of the Wii games rise or something.

It's like a mouse, Vegitto-kun. Does it move as much in reality as you move it? You get used to it. If it wasn't sensitive you'd have to move a lot just for menus.

Or it might just be a bug (like they said in the article), or maybe you can choose sensitivity, or maybe it's different for different games. I don't mind either way.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

FPS functionality
I always liked a mouse better than a control stick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> I believe that Team Ninja guy sees it as a good thing, so that the quality of the Wii games rise or something.
> 
> It's like a mouse, Vegitto-kun. Does it move as much in reality as you move it? You get used to it. If it wasn't sensitive you'd have to move a lot just for menus.
> 
> Or it might just be a bug (like they said in the article), or maybe you can choose sensitivity, or maybe it's different for different games. I don't mind either way.



So if i don't have my wii mote pointing at the center of the screen when I start up wherever it is will be the center of the so if my mote is pointing at like below my tv I would move it up but when im barely pointing at the center of the screen my aim is all the way up thus you cant fix it and its messed up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

Same here i like a mouse better than a control stick but the Wii remote will change my words after i played MP3. Alot of possiblies and the fact that it moves just like a mouse and has an analog for movement instead of WASD makes it all better.

there not quite there with the Wii remote in FPS like ign said there about 90% there.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So if i don't have my wii mote pointing at the center of the screen when I start up wherever it is will be the center of the so if my mote is pointing at like below my tv I would move it up but when im barely pointing at the center of the screen my aim is all the way up thus you cant fix it and its messed up


There will be like a dot in the center of your screen, and it will then tell you to point at it, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> FPS functionality
> I always liked a mouse better than a control stick.



A mouse is on your desk and isn't a stick that you wave around and aim at the screen, thus saying its like a mouse is stupid.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2006)

I Agree^^^


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

You don't know how it feels, neither do I.

But if we look at the people who have used the remote (some of the members here, and other people), they say it feels very natural and it doesn't take long to adapt.

Lol V-kun, you never seem to be able to decide about whether or not you like the Wii.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

Um...
the basic principal is similar.
It's more hands on than moving a little stick on a controller.

(I guess is comes down to wrist motion vs. thumb motion)

Hey look! I was able to back up my statement without focusing on your "stupid" remark
...
waffler


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2006)

No offense, but i do kinda get a little annoyed at holding a control with both hands.

I want my hands to be free you know?

Hence, which is why I like the Wii Mote


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

You can save the universe... and eat a Hot Pocket©


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> You don't know how it feels, neither do I.
> 
> But if we look at the people who have used the remote (some of the members here, and other people), they say it feels very natural and it doesn't take long to adapt.
> 
> Lol V-kun, you never seem to be able to decide about whether or not you like the Wii.



its really crappy that you have to be quite a distance away from the tv to use it decently D: i was planing to just use my HD monitor that i use for le computer


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Vegitto, you seem a bit confused. Where you start in relation to the screen doesn't matter. What's important is your placement of the sensor bar. This is why your supposed to put it directly on top or below your TV, because it's your relation to that.

If you start out in the middle of your room pointing somwhere random, it's not going to set that as the default. You'll just be way off the screen.

This is generally good news. The downside is if you had an odd room design, playing at angles might be a little weird...you really need to be facing directly at the TV.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2006)

i would rather to set my bar up somewhere else, like the ceiling or the toilet.  Then play with those settings.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> i would rather to set my bar up somewhere else, like the ceiling or the toilet.  Then play with those settings.


You could put the bar on the ceiling and then lay down facing up and play that way... 

Update: I posted a Hands-on preview for Metroid Prime 3 today on TheGameFeed for any interested. I apologize for it, it's one of my subpar works, being I wrote it at 3 in the morning (curse <4 hours of sleep). It should give you a better idea of the good and bad of Wii FPS's though...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice nmaster, very good read


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice article. ^^

But you were wrong about something, MP3 has always been an 07 title.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

> t works (albeit it's certainly very akward at first), and Metroid's lock-on system meshes well here too. The issue comes in with aiming at enemies who aren't on the screen, or really just turning in general. Turning your characters view with the Wiimote is surprisingly slow, and aiming isn't perfectly accurate if your trying to aim on the edges of the screen. I had numerous times where I actually turned the Wiimote so far to the side, hoping Samus would turn faster, that I actually lost the sensor and my character went nutty. That was part me not knowing what to do, and part frustration on account of slow turning.



You did not play on the Expert ( advanced the newest) settings then , because this is not a problem.

basically i said the same thing in my long post from the nintendo fusion tour but i mentioend that it was not on the newest control Scheme and ya on the default settings i had the same problems you where  it would turn analog type speed instead of mouse speed when your turning around.

Though when there (enemies) in the "box"  its extreamly nice .


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'd really like to get my hands on the new expert mode, because the people that have tried that have said it's an upgrade by leaps and bounds.

Given the delay, I really don't have any doubts the game is going to be unbelievable. A few months of tweaking should defintely get it on the right path.

Something I wish they'd do for Wii FPS's to fix the turning problem, and actually I'd like to see a variation of this in standard FPS's, is a button that modifies the sensitivity settings when you hold it down. In other words, I'll use Halo as an example. Basically, I set my sensitivity to say, 5. But, whenever I'm holding down a certain button, it jumps to 10 until I let go. So in Wii FPS's essentially you'd have great aim and slow turning, but if you need to turn quickly just mash the button, turn, let go, aim, and shoot. It'd all be one extremely quick fluid motion. That's how I see fixing the box problem Wii FPS's are having...


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

I will repeat what I said in my last post, there was never a delay, Nintendo said that it was going to be released in 2007 and people started making up all kinds of rumors.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> I will repeat what I said in my last post, there was never a delay, Nintendo said that it was going to be released in 2007 and people started making up all kinds of rumors.


They stated a long time ago it was intented for launch day. At the Wii Preview Event they confirmed a 2007 release. I call that a delay...



			
				IGN Wii said:
			
		

> In an interview with the Retro Studios team, IGN Wii learned today that Metroid Prime 3: Corruption will indeed be a launch game for Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

At the Nintendo press conference in New York September 14th, they said that they had never said such a thing and that all the talk about that was from the gaming sites, not them. And they said that it would be released in 2007 (which is what they said at E3 too).


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> At the Nintendo press conference in New York September 14th, they said that they had never said such a thing and that all the talk about that was from the gaming sites, not them. And they said that it would be released in 2007 (which is what they said at E3 too).


Apparently you have information in opposition to the most credible sources around. Sorry, I'm gonna have to say your wrong.

There may have been a misunderstanding between Nintendo and Retro though. Note it was Retro who was claiming the launch day release, not actually Nintendo's PR...


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

I was watching the whole press conference on my computer and listening to the interview with Matt.

Maybe a misunderstanding is what happened, but that's different from what they said at the Q&A.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Maybe that's why you didn't notice it?  I'm off, I'll be back tommorow. ^^


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

I have it on my computer, and that's what Reggie says. 

*relistens*

EDIT: Alright, what he says is: ''You know, I think all of those rumblings were by you guys, not by us. You know... MP3 is gonna be a 2007 title. 

He then says something very interesting about their schedule for great new titles in the future.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Edited my post with what he said.

Any idea about when they said it would be a launch title? It wasn't at E3.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> Edited my post with what he said.
> 
> Any idea about when they said it would be a launch title? It wasn't at E3.


It was either at E3 or around that whole big E3 time period.

But again, it was a confirmation from Retro Studios, not Nintendo. I think that's where the confusion lies, and why Reggie claims they never said that. Technically, Nintendo never did say that. It was the developer that did. (Retro is essentially a "2nd-party" to Nintendo)


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm kinda glad that MP3 is Retro's last game on that series. I prefer for Retro a very talented game studio to do a different game. I like to see as to what they can do outside of the Metroid series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2006)

same here gutsu in one of there interveiws they said they will look out into other gaming genres. Will be intresting to see what they come up with they did a fantastic jon in the Metriod Prime series.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 23, 2006)

check out these WII system custom designs in Japan
Looks like a competetion




That 007 looks cool , the zelda one and zero suit samus


----------



## Volken (Oct 23, 2006)

Those look awesome! I like the MP3 one, the KH one, and the wood one best. Are any of those going to be released in the US? I'd love to get one of those.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2006)

Those are just photoshops done by fans, it's up on the Nintendo forums...none of those are real.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 23, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> check out these WII system custom designs in Japan
> Looks like a competetion
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad these are fake. I personally like the KH2 and Death Note ones.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 23, 2006)

I like the NES one the best, I would kill to have that for real xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 23, 2006)

LMAO. McDonalds version..

I love the NES and DN ones though.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 23, 2006)

I would get the wooden one definantly, or the paper bowser one.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 24, 2006)

Shoot, that's awesome.

Although, some of the characters should _not_ be placed on the side. It just looks warped.

Also, the Fox one would be so much cooler if they used the Fox model from SSB:M. I really hope they don't change him for Brawl. I hate his current look.

007 model, and Zero Suit garnered my attention.

Thre first Black one looks nice, and I think the Death Note one could work if it was much more subtle.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Emblem Wii Scans_ 










Also the scan says you can use the Wiimote and the Classic Controller too.  Just something to point out. ^^


----------



## Ryuuken + (Oct 24, 2006)

damn i wanna buy this system more and more each passing day


----------



## pajamas (Oct 24, 2006)

Those photoshops are so fucking win! XD


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

*48 hours with Link.*



> By this time next week, I will be preparing to spend 48 hours with The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for Wii. Not exactly how I thought I'd be spending my Halloween, but hey, this is an offer that simply can't be refused. The wait for quality time with the game has been far too long, but it's finally nearly over.
> 
> In Nintendo's own words...
> 
> ...



Damn Matt...


nmaster64 said:


> It was either at E3 or around that whole big E3 time period.
> 
> But again, it was a confirmation from Retro Studios, not Nintendo. I think that's where the confusion lies, and why Reggie claims they never said that. Technically, Nintendo never did say that. It was the developer that did. (Retro is essentially a "2nd-party" to Nintendo)


It was not at E3.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

> October 23, 2006 - This week the overall top ten is evenly split between Wii and Xbox 360 titles. It is now less than a month until the launch of Nintendo's new console, and your lust for Twilight Princess remains unabated. It's interesting to see that the Wii version is the object of your desires, as many remain skeptical as to whether or not its Wii-mote control will be superior to the GameCube version. And it looks like those Red Steel videos we posted last week convinced many of you to add the game to your wishlists, as Ubisoft's FPS has popped into the top ten at number nine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, except for Zelda Twilight Princess, I really wasn't expecting this.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

Most Wanted said:
			
		

> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
> 2. Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
> 3. Assassin's Creed (X360)
> 4. Gears of War (X360)
> ...





Aman said:


> Wow, except for Zelda Twilight Princess, I really wasn't expecting this.


Zelda's definitely not surprising. Actually none of them surprise me except maybe Mario, who I wouldn't expect to be quite that high. I'm really confused on how Halo Wars can be higher than Halo 3, considering there is no real info on it could just as likely suck. Halo 3 though in worst case won't be bad.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

The last one was even more Wii-ish, but I forgot to post it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

*Sony should burn...*

*WTF!*


> Important Notice: Lik-Sang.com Out of Business due to Multiple Sony Lawsuits
> Tue Oct 24 2006 21:58:51 Hong Kong Time - Corporate Info
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - OUT OF BUSINESS NOTICE
> ...


I now have a burning desire to go terrorist on Sony HQ. I don't think I've ever been so pissed off at a game company before. Lik-sang is where I got all my DS and GameCube imports...and I was going to get my Wii imports too...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a way to have your cake and eat it, too.

Buy second hand! Refuse to give em your money while enjoying their products.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

danmit NM i posted this 30 seconds after you did in its own thread and gave a link .  lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Buy second hand! Refuse to give em your money while enjoying their products.


Or I could just continue to not buy any of Sony's products period.





Ssj3_Goku said:


> danmit NM i posted this 30 seconds after you did in its own thread and gave a link. lol.


Well, if it's got it's own thread give the link so I can rant there and not throw this thread too off-topic...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

here you go NM

the discussion thread


@DS

Fire emblem i hope its good i want to know more how it controls with the Wii mote i mean its not to hard to pull off an RPG with the Wii mote at all IMO you do not use that many buttons in a tatical or turn based or even action RPG.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

Wtf is wrong with them...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

Only if Wii would have a remake of the legendary FPS goldeneye 007! 
You guys think Rare would allow Nintendo to put it on thier VC?

Anyways check this vid out , Its a real live FPS Goldeneye version!!! 5/5!   
its pretty cool , It brings back so many memories   
they have customes and act like the real game!!! 

winter


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fire Emblem Wii Scans_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually wanna play the next fire emblem, cool to see there in the making.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> here you go NM
> 
> "the Sharingan Paradox" by Serenity Silk on July 26th, 2006
> 
> ...


I couldn't care less if they had funky swinging motions in the game.  As long as I can play that game one-handed, which reminds me of an old one handed PS1 RPG controller made by ASCII back in the day, I'll be happy.  Seriously, RPGS and SRPGS don't require two hands.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah fire elbum would be nice if i can just play it like the last one with a few extra things. I hate rpg's that break traditions, a few changes like star ocean is no problem but things like running around and doing things with the controller? I'd rather play blue dragon or white knight.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm definitely interested to see more of White Knight gameplay wise. It looks a hell of a lot better than Final Fantasy OMG-we-will-never-stop-milking-this-stale-franchise 13...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Same about Zelda and mario, but don't like to bring that up do we?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 24, 2006)

Doesn't sound like Factor 5 was dissapointed, just sounds like they may have wanted more graphic and sound wise, but are completly thrilled by the controller etc.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Factor five has my idea almost tottaly out. Except trilled about the controller. Though i'm intrested in seeing the RPG's. .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2006)

if the graphics aren't up to task, that would be a disappointment, especially on NGT 4, which seemed to be pushing the limits of GC graphics.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, all developers can't be pleased, unfortunately.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep  Anyway is it true Zelda for Wii comes out early then the gamecube one? Or am i misinformed?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes November 19th= Wii Zelda  December 11th = GC zelda been known for a few weeks now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Me gonna cry


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

That's what you get for not buying the Wii at launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

But i gotta save up  Zelda, you midget...i will kill you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> if the graphics aren't up to task, that would be a disappointment, especially on NGT 4, which seemed to be pushing the limits of GC graphics.



NGT 4 is in NO way pushing the limit of the gamecube, i mean even a beautifull looking game like resident evil 4 wasn't pushing the limits


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Then what was? Resident evil pushed it pretty damn far...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

who knows all i know is that developers did not take full advantage of the Xbox and the Wii is stronger than the Xbox so that makes me happy in that aspect.

as for GC i am sure they could have pushed it farther than Re4 but im not sure how far.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think it could of gone much futher then RE. I mean Ninja gaiden was XBOX limit and it has better graphics then Gamecube...so yeah...anyway this is Wii, not gamecube, and Wii is what we should discuss.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Then what was? Resident evil pushed it pretty damn far...



it never was pushed to its limits, the gamecube was pretty powerfull

ninja gaiden did not push the xbox to its limit


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

and how do we know this? Why wouldn't they push it?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe both developers, and plus nintendo and microsoft, said there systems were never pushed to their limits, and most games came kind of far from pushing it them to their limits.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well then why even make a new system without pushing your old one? That's silly


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 24, 2006)

$$$$$ is why.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Same about Zelda and mario, but don't like to bring that up do we?



Final Fantasy: 1-13, X-2, 13-Versus, 13-Agito, 7-Dirge Of Cerebrus, 7-Before Crisis, 7-Crisis Core, 11 expansions, FF3DS, 2 Crystal Chronicles, 2 movies, 15+ other remakes/spinoffs

Legend of Zelda: 2 NES, 1 SNES, 2 N64, ~6 GB/C/A, 1 Wii   <-- That's about two games every few years, one handheld and one console. Hardly "milking".

And at least Mario gets around other genres, so it's not the same old crap. Actually if you just take his core platforming series he has relatively few games.



> Well then why even make a new system without pushing your old one? That's silly


Because you have to. The market requires it, the customers demand it. You can't stay competitive and not release a new system about every 5 years. And Microsoft forced the other two's hands by releasing early (which is a bad thing for consumers).

All 3 of the systems were pushed, _in a sense_. There will always be technologies to improve them, but I'd say they were at a point they could have used to hardware upgrade. Fact is you weren't going to see anything much more than RE4 on any of the systems...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm not going through all teh zelda's again, i proved point there are more then you put awhile ago but i don't care, it was a joke, calm down *Plus besides spin-off's, FF kick's ass * 

As for the systems being pushed, i guess, but PS2 pretty muched pushed it's limits, i wished the same for gamecube and xbox


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

Spanish CNN is having a special report on Wii


----------



## Hylian (Oct 24, 2006)

o.o what are they saying? 

LA LEYENDA DE ZELDA


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

commercials now  

its saying its the New revolution of gaming .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

I think Zelda for GC will be better looking than RE4 and ninja Gaiden black was the best looking Xbox game  i seen. 

anyways im jealous of ign's Wii IC Matt Casamasina he gets to play ZElda wii *( the new control method etc) for 48 hours , hopefully i get enough money together by the 19th.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha, give us everything they say!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

I missed it :/

I was flipping channels for like 10mins , O well! came back and found it they already said stuff about it.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

Nevermind

CNN interviewed Iwata for a bit. Pretty short.

CNN is supporting Wii for the looks of it. 
Price comparison Wii > ps3
Wii is the original King of gaming
It will bring many new players on the table ever, especially while enjoying Zelda Mario and Many others.
Many New features such Internet browsing , the VC

They liked the New Control , they were playing tennis and seemed very fond of it.They Were aware of the console wars , Wii is very unique and may stand out from others .


More talking but these are the highlights
-end translation - CNN


----------



## Volken (Oct 24, 2006)

Seems like a lot of what we've heard for a while now, but I guess the public isn't as updated as we are. 

Every time I see Matt Cassamania doing something with a Wii, either playing it or just handling and admiring it, I always thinking how great it'd be if I were part of IGN, playing video games for a living and knowing and playing everything before everyone else.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Trust me, it's not all that fun, and the pay sucks *Dad's friend works for gamespot and his cusion works for IGN.*


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

Being Matt Casamassina is probably a bit nicer than just your run-of-the-mill journalist/reviewer. Fame has it's perks in the industry...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Not so sure i'd want to be a big time review either  I donno guess if you want to it's all good


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

If I could trade places with Matt Casamassina I would in a heartbeat...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 24, 2006)

big wii update on Ign.com


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Forever or just now? To play the Zelda? I would trrade place too to play Zelda...but not forever


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

lol, "Sponsored by Rayman's Raving Rabbids"

I wonder what game they'll recommend? lol.



crazymtf said:


> Forever or just now? To play the Zelda? I would trrade place too to play Zelda...but not forever


I think I could deal with being a big-time game reviewer/writer as a lifetime career.

Actually I've been thinking a bit about that possibility lately...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

i would love to work at ign. heck they get free HDTV's the EIC's i know do and many other things .



> GRAW 2 Takes Aim, Assassins Waits, More Wii from Ubi
> The company makes an earnings statement interesting.
> by Kathleen Sanders
> 
> ...



the Bolded part is NICE!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2006)

14 titles by March? Holy $#%^!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Prince of persia = the shitnzenss. When i own a Wii hopefully it'll be out and i can get it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 24, 2006)

I posted this on my blog so if you all are thinking about getting a Wii at Target read this 



> I work at Target and I'm going to explain the Wii/PS3 Target info.
> 
> A Nintendo rep came by and explained some things to us about the Wii, it's games, alot of stuff. She even had free items but I didn't get any because I clocked in late (yeah it sucks for me). Everything related was set up (accessories) and ready to go. Someone even bought a few things for it even though the Wii didn't come out yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Oct 25, 2006)

> Or I could just continue to not buy any of Sony's products period.



It's an alternative for those that have to have a PS3, but don't agree with Sony.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I posted this on my blog so if you all are thinking about getting a Wii at Target read this...


That's awesome man. I defintely think Nintendo has more Wii's coming day 1 then they've been letting on...

So, what's the prices on those accessories? Specifically, how much are those Wii Dogtags? I want those, hard. Oh, and what's the minimum I can put on one of those crazy l33t gift cards?



RockLee said:


> It's an alternative for those that have to have a PS3, but don't agree with Sony.


Just pointing out I'm can't help out any more than I already am.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm not sure about the minimum on the gift cards but I'll have to ask and as far as I know everything's $24.99. Yeah everything's $24.99 The Wii entertainment organizers hold the Wii, nunchucku, controller and if I remember right a few games up but I don't know on that. Everything looks nice. 

I'll check on that Thursday when I go back to work.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not sure about the minimum on the gift cards but I'll have to ask and as far as I know everything's $24.99. Yeah everything's $24.99 The Wii entertainment organizers hold the Wii, nunchucku, controller and if I remember right a few games up but I don't know on that. Everything looks nice.
> 
> I'll check on that Thursday when I go back to work.


  It can't be...I want those dogtags so bad...but I don't want to pay more than $10 for them...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah I'd like to know how much the dogtags cost aswell xD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

So getting one is no problem? This is good news, maybe if i get a job soon i will get a Wii earlier then expected.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2006)

*NEWS*
BestBuy's Wii display revealed:


Nintendo Wii remote hacked to play NES games
Article:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice display area the Wii box is a bit bigger than i thought but then again they actually give you alot in that box so its expected.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

2Shea said:


> *NEWS*
> BestBuy's Wii display revealed:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice, set-up is actually really nice looking


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

If someone tells me I can get dogtags for under 15 bucks, I'm getting in my car and driving to my nearest target...

Those endcaps really do look awesome. Nintendo's doing really well with aesthetics for Wii stuff...


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 25, 2006)

best buy is ran by a bunch of nazi fuckers D:  don't buy from them


----------



## Aman (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks so good.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 25, 2006)

best buy is gonna have a midnight launch right?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2006)

Im gonna go to either Wal-Mart or Target in the morning when the Wii comes out.

When the clock strikes 5:00AM, i will be in the front doors of either one of the stores.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 25, 2006)

2Shea said:


> *NEWS*
> BestBuy's Wii display revealed:
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck awesome! <3


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm going to get to GameStop Saturday morning (18th) before they open, and the second they open inform the manager I'm first in line for the Wii (I'm buddies with the manager). I'll see if I can't get him to give me a number or tag or something, then I'll just leave and come back an hour or two before they close...and wait 'til midnight...preferably in my car where it's not freezing...


Update: Oh yeah! I totally forgot what I was going to say.

I just nailed an interview with the DBZ Tenkaichi 2 people. I was about to send it off but figured I'd ask here first to see if anybody had any good questions. It literally only took me like 5 minutes to come up with these...



> The Wii remote seems to be an extremely tough challenge to approach for developers of fighting games in particular. In fact, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is the Wii's first fighting game, and the only one expected for a good while. What prompted the idea to move the game over to Wii, and how tough was it to adapt to the new control scheme?
> 
> Fighting games are generally very "button heavy". Was it hard to develop for a controller with so many less available buttons than is usually the standard?
> 
> ...



That good? Any suggestions/edits?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

you should ask if there will be any DBZ games just based on the Remote itself and Exclusive to Wii ( not a fighting game something new)


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you should ask if there will be any DBZ games just based on the Remote itself and Exclusive to Wii ( not a fighting game something new)


I'll work that in to the final question. Thanks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> ...
> I just nailed an interview with the DBZ Tenkaichi 2 people. I was about to send it off but figured I'd ask here first to see if anybody had any good questions. It literally only took me like 5 minutes to come up with these...
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I'm more concerned about getting a ps3 on launch day, it's gonna take alot of hustle..

I'm sure i'll be one of those people who does the DBZ moves dramatic like!   See I'm a jerk and when I'm whooping people's asses I start talking crap,  and if i can do a finishing kame hame ha, i will do it as big and powerful as i can, just to rub it in


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> I'm sure i'll be one of those people who does the DBZ moves dramatic like!   See I'm a jerk and when I'm whooping people's asses I start talking crap,  and if i can do a finishing kame hame ha, i will do it as big and powerful as i can, just to rub it in


I'm exactly the same way. That's why I asked. It seems to me they're trying to hard to appeal to the people who DON'T want to be all dramatic, but that's the whole point!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

I will kick anyone's ass in Bt2 with or without the wiimote, i'm that damn good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2006)

is there a bowling game for the wii yet?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I will kick anyone's ass in Bt2 with or without the wiimote, i'm that damn good



i will do such a big kame hame ha, and screaming it, that u won't even want to play anymore 

(wonders if the kame hame ha , other supers can be charged..)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 25, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> is there a bowling game for the wii yet?



Yes, its in Wii Sports.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2006)

^cool, how bout poker/blackjack mini games...it would be cool to use the wii mote for that.

how is song bird?plays anything?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> i will do such a big kame hame ha, and screaming it, that u won't even want to play anymore
> 
> (wonders if the kame hame ha , other supers can be charged..)



Doubt that, i would defently win


----------



## RockLee (Oct 25, 2006)

Was working with the Wii-mote eay or hard in relation to the movements?

Due to the variations in gestures and movements in relation to the different attacks, did the controller have the capacity to differentiate between gestures easily or not? (Programming-wise)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Was working with the Wii-mote eay or hard in relation to the movements?
> 
> Due to the variations in gestures and movements in relation to the different attacks, did the controller have the capacity to differentiate between gestures easily or not? (Programming-wise)




I can say this was a Yes because programmers have allready said its hard  they have to code all the gestures in with code not movement . now this live tool came out recently and that does not require no code it does it all for you.


Ubisoft has stated this a few times about codeing the Gestures with the Wii mote and the Marvel Ultimate alliance guys as well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2006)

i jacked an empty wii gift card from target, anybody wanna see waht it does?

check it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wii kicking ass


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

Couple previews of Ubisoft games for the Wii.


Splinter Cell Double Agent: 

Red Steel: 

Rayman: Link removed


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 26, 2006)

Amazing Info leaked from Edge Magazine about Zelda:TLP
Pre-Quest First dungeon....*HUGE* "  if this is barely the pre dungeon quest , I couldnt imagine the other to do lists before dungeons! " 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To kick things off, if you really want to play The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess to the fullest, then we suggest you read on. So ok, we see that caught your attention, let's get on with it. TheGreatDave, from the NeoGaf forums, has posted some info of the game that allegedly came from the latest issue of UK's Edge Magazine.

The leak was divided into three sections - Items, Story, and Music. In the items' section, TheGreatDave shared that before the first dungeon, you should have already learned combat and horse riding, acquired a fishing rod and caught fish, a slingshot, a lantern, and an Epona which is a "horseshoe-shaped reed." You would also have in your possession a "bird shaped reeds" that enable you to call hawks to your arm and/or you could also use it to throw at bees' nest or at monkeys.

Now off we go to the "story" part of the post. He mentions that you rescue two kids and a monkey from moblins in the woods. Link is on his way to Hyrule to deliver a shield and a sword, but it isn't smooth sailing for him as moblins aboard boars attack while abducting a certain Colin and Ilia. Link then gets dragged into the Twilight, transforms into a wolf, wakes up chained in the ruins, and he escapes thanks to Midna.

Apparently, the combination of Midna and Wolf Link offers a one-two punch as you can attack multiple enemies at once with a circular energy around Link. This is a spin attack of sorts which could be very beneficial since Twilight Realms' meanies often have the ability to revive their fallen comrades.

Wolf Link then sets off to meet Zelda, "who can tell from the blue eyes that he's actually Hyrule's Savior!" After that, he goes to the non-Twilight village and people were scared of him as he is still Wolf Link. The townsfolk may be scared, but Link can now talk to animals.

Then, he saves the "the nearly-Twilight Faron Woods by hunting down shadow insects and collecting the tears of light they've consumed, restoring Light Spirits, AKA Great Fairies." Link transforms to being human again, thanks to the Light Spirit. This is where you begin your journey to the first dungeon. The music part just tells that the soundtrack sounds great with the Twilight Realm music being "synthy."

For now, the text is all we got. As soon as we get our hands on some scans, we'll share them to you. Comments? Violent reactions? Leave 'em all in the comments section.

[Your-Mom]_Tsuyokiss_12_END_[7F65884F].avi - Source


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 26, 2006)

i stopped reading when they were telling me what i was getting. For the first time ever, i dont wanna spoil this


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 26, 2006)

Giant Wii ad in Times Square:


Edit:

An interesting blog I read today about the PS3/Wii:


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 26, 2006)

metal slug Wiimote gameplay


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Giant Wii ad in Times Square:
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Blog sucked once i started seeing "PS2 was boring" HAHA fool


----------



## slimscane (Oct 26, 2006)

I am liking metal slug, maybe I should make my brother get it


----------



## Emery (Oct 27, 2006)

Can anyone in here tell me these things?

1. Does the Wii need a memory card?  If so, how much is it?
2. Does the standard Wii package come with a nunchuck?
3. Does the "classic" controller work with all Wii games?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2006)

Emery said:


> Can anyone in here tell me these things?
> 
> 1. Does the Wii need a memory card?  If so, how much is it?
> 2. Does the standard Wii package come with a nunchuck?
> 3. Does the "classic" controller work with all Wii games?



1. No you do not need a memory card each system comes with 512 megabytes of on board flash memory . You can use any SD memory card if you run out of that 512 meg thats within the system.

2. Yes.

3. No.


----------



## Emery (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay, so in total, how much would all of this cost me?

Wii System w/ 2 wiimote/nunchucks
DBZ: Tenkaichi 2
Legend Of Zelda


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

250 + 60 + 50 + 50 = 410. I donno about tax added though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2006)

you want 2 more wii motes or just a toatal of 2?


If you look at the first page it gievs you detail on how much the games will cost and controllers.

49.99 for games.
39.99 for the wii Remote
19.99 for the num chuck
249.99 for the system.


----------



## yodadbl07 (Oct 27, 2006)

I cant wait to check out the library of all the old games I grew up with.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 27, 2006)

VC Games list posted on the first page.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2006)

Curse you and your whoreage of making us look at page 1 D:


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a super nintendo, which is kinda cool cuz I have some of the old mario games. 

But I would also like to play like, Metal Slug the old versions and stuff like that.

I can't wait for that. Do youguys know the exact date of the Wii's release?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I have a super nintendo, which is kinda cool cuz I have some of the old mario games.
> 
> But I would also like to play like, Metal Slug the old versions and stuff like that.
> 
> I can't wait for that. Do youguys know the exact date of the Wii's release?




My pre-order receipt reads "November 19th"


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2006)

You pr-oredered it?!!? Dang!! You are so lucky bro.

SO its nov 19 eh?

Cool.

I was hoping to wake up very early and go to target and wait outside to get one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

cant you play metal slug with a retro controller?


----------



## RockLee (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes, yes, you can.

And damn you all, you _will_ glance at the front page every once in 5,000 years, or this becomes a damned convo thread.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Its too much of a bother to go look through a huge page when you can just ask and get a instant reply

+ IE takes me to the last page anyway


and that info about metal slug isn't on the first page >3


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

I look RockLee! I know the pain of having the first post that you slaved over be ignored


----------



## RockLee (Oct 27, 2006)

Point taken.

However! Newbies should look at that first page, because basic info is there! I mean "when's the launch date?" I don't mind asking, but the info is right there.

Whatever, it's not like they are asking for much. Eh. It's supposed to work as a reference, I suppose.

Fight the good fight, Slimscane!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Personally I don't have a reason to look since I know most of that stuff anyway o_o


----------



## RockLee (Oct 27, 2006)

Precisely. I don't mind people looking at the front page, really. As long as one person learns from that post, it's all good. Besides, most of us in here know what's what.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 27, 2006)

mm4067 said:


> u mak twau



And what does that mean ??
If you don't have anything constructive to say, beat it.
Or you can keep going on and get banned.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

*BEHOLD!* the full Zelda:TP Box Art!!







droool...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2006)

ZOMG *dies*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2006)

i never noticed the wii mote wrist collar


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks reall nice, what's all the red things? Is that like how many players and such and information like that?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 27, 2006)

They look to be warnings.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2006)

Indeed... 

"Don't smack anyone with the Wii-mote" xD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Damn, lots of them


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

i think they're just in different languages


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Oct 27, 2006)

I can hardy wait for the Wii!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i think they're just in different languages



COuld be since its region free so they might have to add more then one or two languages


----------



## Aman (Oct 27, 2006)

^It is? 


The_4th Himself said:


> *BEHOLD!* the full Zelda:TP Box Art!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*realises I have to wait more than a month for it*


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

**RUMOR* EGM Wii Review scores*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Twilight Princess (Wii version)9.5/9.5/10

Red Steel 8/8/5

ExciteTruck 7/7/7.5


----------



## Aecen (Oct 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> **RUMOR* EGM Wii Review scores*
> 
> 
> Twilight Princess (Wii version)9.5/9.5/10
> ...



8/8/5 for red steel, about what I was expecting, hopefully they took care of the control issue.

And I must have Twilight Princess now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

I donno, doesn't look to real but let's see.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 27, 2006)

notice it says MGS4 for 360 on the EGM cover


----------



## Aman (Oct 27, 2006)

Everyone are expecting a 10 for TP, anything else will be a disappointment.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd never expect a 10/10 for any game personally lol.

But I dunno if thats a real magazine cover.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, kinda looks a bit fake, but i might get it if it's real.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

Red Steel 8/8/5?!?

wth

cmon , cmon!!!

More info!!

Maybe fake , considering Ign would of been all over the Halo3 hands on/ Wii reviews etc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2006)

I am going to sheetz right now to see if they have this new mag.


Bbl.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

ign.com comfirmed it


"In the December issue of Electronic Gaming Monthly, Swedish mag LEVEL, Bungie will reveal a host of new gameplay details, as well as the news that Halo 3 will have not only a collector's edition but a legendary edition as well. Along with bonus DVDs of content, the package will come with a replica Spartan helmet. Starting to sweat? We haven't even started on the weapons. "

no details of the Wii part yet.. but if thats the case.. .it must be true!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 27, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> the package will come with a replica Spartan helmet



Omg that's crazyness :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2006)

Ah they only have novembers issue maybe i will check out the mall tomorrow for it or something.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 28, 2006)

Dragon Quest : Swords Wii
Small scan


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2006)

^ i thought dragon quest just came out , is this a new one or modified one?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

Dragon quest already? Pretty soon...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 28, 2006)

Apparently they've been developing this one for the Wii for a while now. I heard about it around E3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 28, 2006)

This is a New game its been in the works for a while.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2006)

cause i thought a gc version just came out, with art by the DBZ creator.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

No, the last one was dragon quest 8, dbz artist, ps2, and it owned


----------



## pajamas (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, IGN said a WHILE ago that Bungie has been telling game magazine editors about Halo 3 news, but not the internet media like IGN.

I tend to believe it. O:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2006)

The EGM magazine is real. Here's the true cover for it. 



The MGS for 360 part on the top right was just edited in. I'm guessing those are the real reviews. 

I expected Excite Truck's score, thought Red Steel would be better and finally Zelda, I assumed it'd get that high but you know, I was hoping for a clear 10.


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

What do they mean by 9.5/9.5/10? Different opinions?


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 28, 2006)

Question: Will you be able to chose the language in the European version of LoZ:TP?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes aman 3 people review the game so there is 3 differant scores.


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

^Okay, well 9.5/9.5/10 sounds good to me.





Zanmato said:


> Question: Will you be able to chose the language in the European version of LoZ:TP?


I think you'll be able to choose between english, italian, spanish and french.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 28, 2006)

in the wnew IGN weekly you can only select 3 differant laguages. French , Spanish and something else although this was just a development kit unit with hardly any firmware updates at all.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 28, 2006)

Red steel ... Im having new thoughts on it.
Dunno wether I should buy it or not.


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

I've always been insecure about Red Steel.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm renting it. Also still waiting for a FPS game to have online on the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Oct 29, 2006)

> The latest EDGE magazine has some new details on the Wii.
> 
> -CNN has signed on to provide the content for the Wii's news channel. News will be selectable by category or region.
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 29, 2006)

Uhh...

I would have like BBC, but CNN is nice, I suppose.

I hope they make it upgradable~~~

And I believe them.


----------



## Aman (Oct 29, 2006)

CNN is more than enough to me. 



> Article Posted: 10.29.06 by Daniel Vuckovic
> 
> 
> The latest issue of industry stalwart EDGE magazine has hit the shelves in the UK and some interesting news tidbits have come out, first off the bat is the news that CNN has signed up with Nintendo as the provider for new content on the News Channel in the United States and Japan. You can select the news from categories or spin the weather globe to find by country.
> ...



Link removed

Yay, Sega!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2006)

Woot Sega!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2006)

sega=bleach wii, wats the release for bleach wii anyway?

too bad the dvd wii will be next year....maybe i'lll wait it out


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 29, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> sega=bleach wii, wats the release for bleach wii anyway?



December something, around the jpn Wii launch.



narutosimpson said:


> too bad the dvd wii will be next year....maybe i'lll wait it out



Thats next year in japan, it most likely won't come out anywhere else.

Theres no need for it anyway, I mean honestly if you don't already have a DVD player, theres no point in getting one now, HD DVD or BluRay will be the new format soon.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 29, 2006)

I doubt DVD playback will come to America, personally, with my computer and mom's laptop, we have four DVD players. And I'll be hooking the Wii up via my DVD player anyway (composite cables ftw!), so having a DVD player inside it is... sorta useless.

I am going to Target ASAP though. I saw a picture of that stand they're selling, and FUCK is it sexy X_X

I'm buying one NAO! >(

Oh well, I can't wait till launch day. It's gonna be win!


And about them holding secrets, they also know lots about Virtual Console games, which will be announced soon. Bozon put a mystery VC game in his top 10 anticipated Wii games, and Peer said he would have had 3 in his if he didn't decide to put a restriction on his list.

So that's three or four VC games wanted by some of the most important guys in the industry.

WHAT ARE THEY?!?!?!?! X_X


----------



## Aman (Oct 29, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> too bad the dvd wii will be next year....maybe i'lll wait it out


You don't have any DVDs? o_O


----------



## Hylian (Oct 29, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> sega=bleach wii, wats the release for bleach wii anyway?
> 
> too bad the dvd wii will be next year....maybe i'lll wait it out



it's probably not coming out in america. in japan, they had a gamecube
that played dvds, but it never came over here

but it doesnt matter for me, i already have like 2 dvd players
in my house


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think the lack of dvd playback will hold anyone back from buying a Wii, its not like dvd is cutting edge technology anymore. Most people who will go out and buy a console already have at least one dvd player in their homes.


----------



## Infernizzle (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah i was looking foward to that Gamecube aswell, i think it was called the Gamecube Panasonic or something like that, it played everything. Just never came out in the US or UK. (Kyuubi no Fart im loving your vg cats sig, i laughed so hard at Raiden, "It's show time".)


----------



## pajamas (Oct 29, 2006)

Infernizzle said:


> Yeah i was looking foward to that Gamecube aswell, i think it was called the Gamecube Panasonic or something like that, it played everything. Just never came out in the US or UK. (Kyuubi no Fart im loving your vg cats sig, i laughed so hard at Raiden, "It's show time".)


It was the "Q" by Panasonic. It wasn't made by Nintendo, but it played region-free GCN games, and region free DVDs. In fact, Mark Bozon uses a Q rather than a GCN O:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah, i guess there's no point in getting a wii that does dvds, unless u just don't want too mnay pieces by ur tv


----------



## Hylian (Oct 29, 2006)

hey i just saw this


and im wondering, how do u use your shield? not the shield attack, but just using it for defense


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 29, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> hey i just saw this
> and im wondering, how do u use your shield? not the shield attack, but just using it for defense



Most likely the same way, by moving the nunchuck.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> hey i just saw this
> 
> 
> and im wondering, how do u use your shield? not the shield attack, but just using it for defense



I think you just do a short forward shove with the nun chuck


----------



## Hylian (Oct 29, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Most likely the same way, by moving the nunchuck.



if its the same, how would the game know if u wanna do the 
shield attack or just defend?



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I think you just do a short forward shove with the nun chuck



im pretty sure that's just for the shield attack, but do u also do that to
just defend?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> if its the same, how would the game know if u wanna do the
> shield attack or just defend?
> 
> 
> ...



It might be B button when you have the shield selected


----------



## Hylian (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It might be B button when you have the shield selected



so the shield is an item now, like the gameboy games?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Could be, don't know, im not interested in zelda


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Could be, don't know, im not interested in zelda


----------



## Corruption (Oct 30, 2006)

lol... what games are you interested in then. Has WoW started to take over your life already.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 30, 2006)

Zelda > WoW any day
Zelda > 15$ a month
Zelda > WoW 
Zelda > Crappy Shattered Hand server


no more wow!

anyways , Theres a New Zelda Trailer in the Aussies , since there was a Wii event earlier. Ign may cover it tonight who knows.

I'll let u guys know if the video was leaked or not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I was never interested in zelda O_o, i always found them decent but nothing special


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha same with Vegitto. Though I enjoyed Windwaker Link wasn't anything special, green little dude is cool though.


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2006)

V-kun and crazy agreeing?

What's happening to the world?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Lol, the fall of human is upon us


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I must say the new zelda was fun when I played it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

either way this old trailer makes me 

Axel's Hips Don't Lie


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I must say the new zelda was fun when I played it


YOU PLAYED IT TOO?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Aman said:


> YOU PLAYED IT TOO?



Yeah i played in the forest dungeon and that boss


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Aman said:


> V-kun and crazy agreeing?
> 
> What's happening to the world?



Haha, the mods are forcing people to depolarize 

Old people should be allowed to play _our_ games  
Nintendo at AARP Event to Court the Grayer Gamer


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 30, 2006)

I read today that they won't be doing different color Wii consoles. But they will sell different color Wii-motes so it's easier to tell the difference w/ friends.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

How crappy, i wanted a black wii


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2006)

i wanted a burberry one


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2006)

Man Vegitto didn't you hear?  Black is out.  White is in.

Actually if multicolored Wii's came out I would probably go with a blue if there was one or just nice old White.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

honestly i really wanted the silver ish type one but white is really good choice as well i like the Mac color white and it looks great , plus it will go well with the DS lite.


here is the report



> I'm dreaming of white Wii?
> In a recent interview with respected Japanese gaming publication Nintendo Dream, Nintendo’s Planning General Manager Mitsuaki Hagishima stated that there are no plans to release the Wii in other colours than the default white modelIn a recent interview with respected Japanese gaming publication Nintendo Dream, Nintendo's Planning General Manager Mitsuaki Hagishima stated that there are no plans to release the Wii in other colours than the default white model.
> 
> This will prove to be disheartening to those who hoped that there would be a wide variation of Nintendo Wii colored units to choose from...which is sadly not the case. The decisive reason being that Nintendo wishes for their product to be instantaneously recognizable, much like Apple’s Mac.
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

why does nintendo want to fuck over their customers? make it easy to recognise, its hard to confuse it with the xbox and ps


jesus nintendo how dare you take away my black


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

blacks an over used color ! though White/ glossy silver would be nice! 

there really not fucking over the consumers either  i mean maybe down the road they will make differant color systems but not at launch. I mean  it also makes it easier on places like EB/walmart etc because they do not have to worry about "how many black should we get? how many white? how popular is this color to that color" etc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I find the white ds lite ugly compared to the black one


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't worry, just wait a year or two and the colors will be coming out of the woodwork.  Nothing to get worked over about.

We'll just have to live with bukkake white for now. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

From the gamefaqs boards which i found realy intresting and appealing.



> This info comes from a Jeux-France source but was translated and sent in to GoNintendo.
> 
> Here's the part of the translation of interest:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 30, 2006)

I like the White DS lite better anyway, and I was gonna get a white Wii anyway. Black shows too many fingerprints.

Anyway got some more news here:


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 31, 2006)

damn..nintendo is awesome.  keeps on giving out more surprises till the end.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't worry, just wait a year or two and the colors will be coming out of the woodwork.  Nothing to get worked over about.
> 
> We'll just have to live with bukkake white for now. XD



of all the places ur sperm is currently detectable, the wii won't be one of them  yayyy


----------



## pajamas (Oct 31, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> damn..nintendo is awesome. keeps on giving out more surprises till the end.


YAY! I BET THEY'RE GONNA ANNOUNCE THAT THE WII CAN COOK BUFALLO WINGS FOR PEOPLE! O:


----------



## RockLee (Oct 31, 2006)

No. Wii makes your (insert word here) bigger. 

Also, you know they are going to release more colors. Remember the Lite?

"We have no plans for a redesign right now."
1 week later
"Welcome the new DS Lite!"
"Didn't you say you had no plans?"
"Oh, we made it up yesterday. We really didn't have plans, we swear."
>_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

RockLee said:


> No. Wii makes your (insert word here) bigger.
> 
> Also, you know they are going to release more colors. Remember the Lite?
> 
> ...



Yeah thats from that guy who said europe has no region free


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2006)

i bet the wii comes with a ps3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2006)

I bet the "Wii" comes out renamed to something not gay. 

Oh, how I wish that were true. I'm sure it'll come out in 1,500 colors, so I'm not worried about that. Then again, I never care about color, as long as it isn't pink.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 31, 2006)

^Pink Wii confirmed! 

Just to spite you. And the name isn't changing. I've already gotten used to it. When talking to gamer friends, I say Wii. To non-gamers, I say Nintendo's new console, the Wii. After that, I just say Nintendo's Wii, and they know what I mean.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

Maybe you can take off the shell and replace it with different colors


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

lame  too soon!

 lame  I am paying $50 for something broken!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

> Yeah thats from that guy who said europe has no region free



Isn't that news true, or is it regional free?

Anyway I don't really care what colour my Wii is, so long as it isn't pink. It is pretty small and I am not gonn use it for decoration in my room, because my room has a light colour to it I will probably get the Silver or white one though, not a dark colour.


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 31, 2006)

slimscane said:


> lame  I am paying $50 for something broken!



"Perhaps there are intricacies of the control mechanics that I have yet to master and I’m jumping the gun with this critique."

That says it all


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

"When you consider that you’re in control of a single item – the tennis racket – you want that control to be perfect, and more and more I’m finding that simply isn’t the case in some of these Wii Sports games."

I think that says it all, but maybe there is something he's missing, and at the very least Wii Bowling is good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds intresting though both topics are old  and i think the DVD one was placed a bit back.


Honestly Do you think the casuel gamer is going to care? umm i doubt it Brain training was not perfect and had some gameplay errors but 50 year olds + seem not to care or took notice.

Honestly half the Things Matt mentioned i never took notice in all the Wii sports titles i played ( and i played the same verisons he did)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'll just go ahead and point out that the version he played of Wii Sports, at the time he said these things, Was *NOT*, I repeat WAS NOT the final version.

Plus honestly, even if some of these things turn out to be true, its a launch title, its not going to be 100% perfect. Could be why they're already working on Wii Sports 2.

Plus our own Ssj3_Goku said he didn't notice any of this, so its all up to speculation.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

But Matt played them longer than Ssj3... and... and I'm bitter! I guess I will play it regardless being as they make you buy it, but if they were going to make us buy a bundle I would hope that they are better in their final version than the one that Matt was talking about.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope that WiiSports is awesome, as it's going to be what I'm going to play with my family come Christmas.

Also, who here is hyped for Trauma Center? I know I am. Unfortunately, none of the local stores are advertising it. :/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

ya sadyl trama center is not getting much advertisement  im soo getting the game i mean i liked the DS verison this verison added some new things and new lvls and what not so should be intresting.

ya matt played them longer thats true i only played them for 3-4 hours he said he got at least 10. But i was looking at the game in a more casuel aspect from what he is reading in a hardcore aspect. hardcore gamers will take notice to the little differances i highly doubt casuels will which is what the game is aiming at not us.


----------



## RockLee (Oct 31, 2006)

I mean, as long as the game is fun... It's a launch title, geez.

Also, I have not had the chance to play Trauma Center for DS cuz I be po', but it's always interested me. The chance for me to conduct operations on people with my family = winnar.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't actually want Wii sportsd I would prefer if I could choose that game, the thing is I can't even sell it on ebay as people with a Wii will own it. 

If the control is rigid for some games I will be annoyed, then again I don't really have high expectations.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2006)

ps3 pimp said:
			
		

> “...Furthermore, you can easily cheat, if that’s what you want to call it – and frankly, I think it is cheating. You don’t have to go through the full motion. In Wii Sports Baseball, you could make a full throwing gesture with the Wii-mote to hurl the ball at the plate. Or, you could quickly flick your wrist to replace the full-blown motion. I might be able to overlook this cheap gameplay shortcut if the motions were at least calculated equally. But you’ll oftentimes find that a simple flick of the wrist yields a speedier fastball than the full arching motion. What the eff is up with that, Nintendo?



this guy is obviously getting blown by sony under the table.  *The wiimote is supposed to behave this way!!*  The full motion gaming is fine for casual gamers and easy goign games.  But for the truely indepth games with long game play and intricate motions players could always opt to find shorter abbreviated motions to do the same thing. 

For instance kame hame ha in DBZ Wii can be done with a big dramatic motion or just clutching the controller back and forward.  It's supposed to do that. Bone head...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

Trama Center for DS  also does not have many copies around either Rock so good chance to get the Wii verison.

the operations get nuts! plus the people thatp layed the game said its much easier to slelect your tools with the analog stick than the touch screen. Meaning in the DS verison you had to scroll over with the touch screen to select what you want and they said that too to much time. This time around you use the analog stick to select.


About Wii sports the game is going to be fun alot of fun but the game is not perfect either and i mean if your expecting perfect 1 to 1 motion or something your not going to get it with Wii sports but the game is quite fun and enjoyable for the family thats for sure.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2006)

damm, awesome siggy!


----------



## Aman (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm sure there will be a lot of different colors of the console eventually, lol.

About Wii Sports, sure it's a disappointment (if it will be that way in the final version), but I wasn't planning on playing it that much anyway. There are other titles to play with your friends.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Think in the year instead of wii sport they put in zelda or red steel? That would be pimpin for me


----------



## Aman (Oct 31, 2006)

That would never happen.


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I totally agree. They wan't ppl to buy them becouse they know that ppl wan't Zelda & Redsteel. 

I'm tired of waiting, seriusly. o__Ô
I'm so freakin' bored, computer everyday... >___>


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought they usually did that with games, like with Gamecube I could get it with Mario double dash or Zelda.


----------



## Aman (Oct 31, 2006)

^But now we're talking about the standard bundle.


----------



## Volken (Oct 31, 2006)

Didn't they bundle the games with the GC a while after the launch so the slaes would pick up again?

I don't think the small flaws in Wii Sports will make that much of an impact on many gamer or nongamer. If it were Zelda, I would be much more worried, but its the game coming with the console that is just to introduce people to the Wii. It's still going to be a good experience for anyone regardless of these small details. I think Matt has been spoiled by playing the Wii for so long.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm talking about in a year, not now, i won't be getting it till maybe next christmas.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

gunners said:


> Isn't that news true, or is it regional free?
> 
> Anyway I don't really care what colour my Wii is, so long as it isn't pink. It is pretty small and I am not gonn use it for decoration in my room, because my room has a light colour to it I will probably get the Silver or white one though, not a dark colour.



We don't know, nobody else reacted on it, only he said it, a guy that said that there isn't a ds remake planned a week before the ds lite was announced. I think they would rather have the president announce crap like that instead of just a simple manager


and I am sure that if europe wouldn't be region free that the rest of nintendo would of mentioned it


----------



## RockLee (Oct 31, 2006)

WiiSports will always be bundled in.

I mean, that's the game which will convince non-gamers, and increase percieved value. Buying games when you are a non-gamer is daunting. Having a friendly game packed in, and you know it's made for you is comforting.

Standard bundles? But of course.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

> 1-UP Impressions Of Zelda





> Date Posted: 6:53pm Subject: 1-UP Impressions Of Zelda (No Spoilers). Everyone still hate him NOW? - Date Edited: 6:56pm (2 edits total) Edited By: FlashAndRevoMan
> Parish from 1-UP (the guy who supposedly hates Zelda according to some here rolling_eyes ):
> 
> "When I arrived at NOA this morning, I discovered Nintendo had created a Mii of... me. And some other people. It was a little weird! But now they've gone and chased us away from their nice clean headquarters, and we're all sad. Sad like junkies suddenly cut off from a wonderful drug.
> ...



*Halloween Hangman*




> The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess – ONM Impressions!



my new baby


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

Zelda looking good, hope it's up to Windwaker's standerds, and from the looks of it...it is


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

WW? it sounds like it blows all the zeldas out of the water lol . I just got done reading the second link i posted and DANM of course the second link contains spoilers but i was amazed on what i read.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2006)

^that ass


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

naruto did you click on it yet? you should takes you to the nintendome!


one thing i was shocked to read about was how everyone is liking the controller after REALLY long hours of play which is a good thing and i also liked what they commented on the music, he said that its basically great and better than the other zeldas.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

I clicked it  But I didn't join out of spite! Man, your last one, the little devil girl, almost worked, but this one is... well, in your face, so to speak. There are scantly clad anime girls, and there are scantly clad anime girls.

Zelda is going to be really awesome.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not going to read the spoilers. O:

But I read that the control is amazing, so I'm happy. =]


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Omg omg omg omg omg! 

Not gonna read the spoilers though.


----------



## Kimimaro (Nov 1, 2006)

I am getting very excited about LoZ.  Too bad it comes out in December and that I'll have to wait until Christmas


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

I would just open it before and deal with the consequences later.


----------



## Kimimaro (Nov 1, 2006)

They would take the system, bring it to Dad's work, game over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2006)

Dungeon Explorer, eh?

Finally, someone does something right.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 1, 2006)

Gunstar Heros makes me wanna fa- *gunshot goes off*

Also, TP looks like it's going to be everything WW was and more. Sweet~!

I have sigs disabled... I'm guessing there's something in SSJ3's... *clicks profile*

Edit: Nice personal profile pic. xD

Also, as to the chick... >_> 

Cripes, I'm at school. I had to scroll past that _real_ fast. <_<

I admit I couldn't help but scroll up again.  But _damn_. Goku, thou art shameless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Started the official countdown since we're into the month of November now. I was thinking of pre-ordering a few Wii games, but I think I'll be able to get most of them on launch day with no problems since there not the most sought after titles. 

and damn...I had to scroll down past SSJ3's sig as well. And I'm home  

*saves sig*


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

*saves sig too*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

shameless na its innovative! and promoting Wii , we all know where she wants the wii


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Pictures are starting to pop up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wii launch lineup narrowed*



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> *Wii launch lineup narrowed*
> Nintendo announces 32 Wii games to be available by end of calendar year; Metal Slug, Super Swing Golf on, Blazing Angels off.
> By Tim Surette, GameSpot
> Posted Oct 31, 2006 9:16 pm ET
> ...



I was looking forward to metalslug, oh well, I can wait


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 1, 2006)

...I'm going to BUY THE HELL out of the Sega games. Gunstar Heroes is going straight at the top.

And I'll stick to staring at my sig.


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

^Your sig's nice too, that was saved a while ago.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 1, 2006)

*Gamestop now has Wii Kiosks.*


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

WTF? 

I wish I lived in America. T__T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

2Shea said:


> *Gamestop now has Wii Kiosks.*



Funny thing is that I may not visit a gamestop or EB game store until launch day xDD

Plus, I'm thinking of buying my games from Target, since I have a $200 gift card from there. But I'm not sure if there doing game pre-orders so, after getting my Wii from gamestop, I'll just go home and drop off my new system then go back out to target (because there's no way in hell, I'm going to leave a new console in a car while I go shopping somewhere else.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 1, 2006)

squeeeeeeeeeee...it's so soon 

i'm not going to spoil myself by trying out the wii till i have it in my hands in two weeks.


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, you guys just need to wait 2 weeks!  

I gotta wait until December 8th.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 1, 2006)

Yup, not very long for us at all


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

T___T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

damnit another month and 7 days


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 1, 2006)

I find it weird that we got the DS and now the Wii before Japan does.  It makes me wonder if they are gonna release a slicker version of the Wii in a year like they did with the DS so they can get back at the US for getting the system first.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> squeeeeeeeeeee...it's so soon
> 
> i'm not going to spoil myself by trying out the wii till i have it in my hands in two weeks.




More like 2 1/2 weeks, but who's counting 


Damn...I can't wait till the promised day arrives  

And I guess it's double the pleasure for those who also pre-ordered a PS3 as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

ya i got to wait as well but guess what?


I ALLREADY PLAYED IT! muhahahahahahaha 


o im sorry for bragging


----------



## RockLee (Nov 1, 2006)

Between her supple supple

hands. Amirite? 

Also, Mexico got and unwrapped the first retail Wii. Word, yo, it's like Apple packaging.

Edit: Shoot. Should I go and play, or save myself for launch day/Christmas day.

Hmmm. Damn, this is tough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

I rather not spoil myself playing it early and leave a bit of mystery on launch day v_v


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya i got to wait as well but guess what?
> 
> 
> I ALLREADY PLAYED IT! muhahahahahahaha
> ...



You and hundreds of people who went to wii events all around the world, I could of played the wii a week back but I didn't go


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

ah was not matter of spoiling myself kira , just needed proof to prove to the dis believers


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya i got to wait as well but guess what?
> 
> 
> I ALLREADY PLAYED IT! muhahahahahahaha
> ...


You played a small demo.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh God, I am losing my hype for Wii 
Could somebody rehype me so I can be a loyal Wii fanboy again?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't wait to play the new Zelda game.


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

^You just gotta make me want it more, huh? 


Kayo said:


> Oh God, I am losing my hype for Wii
> Could somebody rehype me so I can be a loyal Wii fanboy again?


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2006)

What is that little black fella? I see him on most of the Zelda screenshots. Anything to do with the previous Zeldas?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> You played a small demo.




More than what you played  15 min lvl demo of Metriod Prime 2 stages in excite truck and all the Wii sports titles. i say at least 3 to 4 hours of play


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> More than what you played  15 min lvl demo of Metriod Prime 2 stages in excite truck and all the Wii sports titles. i say at least 3 to 4 hours of play


Stfu!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Link removed

here watch some zelda wii


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow awesome Zelda videos, the last video made me laugh (the guy from Japan) 
"ouuh, ouuuh" rofl


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 1, 2006)

I keep looking at the wiicantwait.com count... i'm a tard ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate you americans


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hate you americans


Careful what you say.  President Bush might declare war on you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Bush is stupid >D


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm with you, V-kun. T__T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

I might import a american wii >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I might import a american wii >_>



Why? 

The release dates for the American and European Wii's aren't _that_ far apart


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Then let's switch places and see how you would feel!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, americans have it easy to say that we should stop whining, image how we fell knowing that we have to wait some weeks longer to buy something

i cant imagine the pain of the ps3 european fans


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah, americans have it easy to say that we should stop whining, image how we fell knowing that we have to wait some weeks longer to buy something
> 
> i cant imagine the pain of the ps3 european fans


Me neither. 

The ps3 fans on this forum thought it was a good thing though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> Then let's switch places and see how you would feel!



wait...isn't it coming out in Europe sometime in Decemeber (8th)? O_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm talking about the Wii, not PS3. >_<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm talking about the Wii, not PS3. >_<



wait, so the Wii doesn't come out in December?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Wii is 8 december, ps3 is may(probably will be pushed back again)

we are the last again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wii is 8 december, ps3 is may(probably will be pushed back again)
> 
> we are the last again



Yeah, that's what I thought, the Wii comes out on the 8th of December and I thought that the PS3 was suppose to come out March '07 O_O

I can understand the time difference between the U.S. and the Eurpoean release of the PS3 (months), but it's only a matter of weeks (3) between the U.S. and Europe in terms of the Wii. 

Not only that but I've heard you say on many occassions it was easy for you to grab a pre-order of the Wii there, while it's a bit harder here in the U.S.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I might import a american wii >_>



Might as well. Arent the European Wii's the only one not region-free anyway?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone else burning inside and cant stop thinking about zelda!? 17 more days OF *HELL!!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> Might as well. Arent the European Wii's the only one not region-free anyway?



Has not been confirmed the only guy that said that it was is very unreliable

1. he is just a manager (shouldn't the president say important stuff like that?)
2. he said that there wouldn't be a ds redesign a WEEK before the ds lite was announced


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

imagine the wait for me! A YEAR, lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> imagine the wait for me! A YEAR, lol.




You're doing the same thing I'm planning to do for the PS3 xDD

In other words we chose to get the system on a much later date


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Even if i wanted to get it first, still be 4 months, that's a long time  

Unless somehow i get a job tomorrow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

> Wal-Mart Wii preorders sell out
> Megaretailer briefly offers "Nintendo Wii Customer Choice's Bundle" before running out of stock.





> Cash-flush gamers who got up early this morning and perused the Wal-Mart Web site got lucky. For several hours today, the megaretailer's online store offered a so-called "Nintendo Wii Customer Choice's Bundle," which offered the next-gen console packed in with a series of accoutrements for $533.56.
> 
> Normally, the basic Wii package costs $249.99, but Wal-Mart's atypical pricing scheme lists it as $249.82 solo. It includes the Wii console, "Wiimote controller," a Nunchuk attachment, Wiimote wrist strap, power cord, standard A/V cable, sensor bar, two AA batteries, and stands for the console and sensor bar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Even if i wanted to get it first, still be 4 months, that's a long time
> 
> Unless somehow i get a job tomorrow



I'd probably get a PS3 at launch if I had a job as well xDD

I'm not even going to explain how I manage to support myself without a job let alone how I'm able to afford getting Wii, 2 controllers with 4 games at launch


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

hehe sam i never buy microsoft products or sony products at launch hehe i learned the hard way 


ya im surprised im getting a Wii i have no job * i could but im lazy  * and my savings are going down fast! well there is the option to sell the college books that i will not need in the future


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I'd probably get a PS3 at launch if I had a job as well xDD
> 
> I'm not even going to explain how I manage to support myself without a job let alone how I'm able to afford getting Wii, 2 controllers with 4 games at launch



Why do you need that many games? its not like your gonna finish them all in 2 days, i mean zelda alone takes like 3-4 days


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

3 -4 days straight you mean


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why do you need that many games? its not like your gonna finish them all in 2 days, i mean zelda alone takes like 3-4 days



You say why, I say why not? 

I mean wouldn't my $200 gift card go to waste, if I didn't buy a couple of games? 

*doesn't plan on getting Zelda anytime soon*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

this weeks South park episode was great. Was based on the Nintendo Wii and next weeks will be as well because this episode did not end its to be continued!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

It didn't really show anything i hear, just cartman online for Wii...

Anyway without a job i get fucked, so i gotta wait till after both christmas and brithday to recieve a PS3


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2006)

I found something fun that some of you might like to know:

 I am _so_ importing this!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

old  ya it seems pretty cool hopefully we get info on this region stuff for Wii or something , i just feel that its still something there hidin that and i bet they can make it region free since the Wii is the first nintendo console to have upgradeable firmware.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 2, 2006)

I watched the IGN video where they showed the hardware demonstration. The whole setup and menu screen looked pretty nice and well organized. And inserting/ejecting CDs looks waaay easier now. Although I wonder if you have to insert the GCN discs in the middle or can you just insert the disc anywhere into the Wii.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

It is new for IGN, and is the first time I've seen it. Boxing is always something I've imagined being done very well on Wii, so I am pretty exited for the Hajime no Ippo game, however I don't have too high of hopes, it _is_ an anime game after all.

Also, curse your sig, everytime I see one of your posts!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:


> I watched the IGN video where they showed the hardware demonstration. The whole setup and menu screen looked pretty nice and well organized. And inserting/ejecting CDs looks waaay easier now. Although I wonder if you have to insert the GCN discs in the middle or can you just insert the disc anywhere into the Wii.


put it in the pooper


slimscane said:


> It is new for IGN, and is the first time I've seen it. Boxing is always something I've imagined being done very well on Wii, so I am pretty exited for the Hajime no Ippo game, however I don't have too high of hopes, it _is_ an anime game after all.
> 
> Also, curse your sig, everytime I see one of your posts!



boxing and punching is pretty intense, also i wonder just how tough the controller is?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Come on Slime, sooner or later you will click the Wiiness on that tight little ass of hers and join the Nintendome


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

I already have clicked it!  That's the absolute worst part! I quickly Xed out of the window, but it still got me! Jesus, yeah, just Jesus. They keep getting more and more effective, I am actually scared to think what the next one will be if it follows the same trend.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this weeks South park episode was great. Was based on the Nintendo Wii and next weeks will be as well because this episode did not end its to be continued!



I watched the episode and I would freakin laugh if they went on and did this as a 3-party episode because that will be 3 weeks and that is when the Nintendo Wii comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

dragon i did not think of that. Good idea , i bet they will do it lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

So in other words, we still wont be able to play japanese retro games


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

Official Nintendo World 2006 Lineup (Wii) 

- Wii Sports (Nintendo)
- Hajimete no Wii: Your First Step To Wii (Nintendo)
- Odoru Made in Wario (Nintendo)
- Zelda no Densetsu: Twilight Princess (Nintendo)
- Pokemon Battle Revolution (Nintendo)
- Excite Truck (Nintendo)
- Wii Yawaraka Atama Juku (Nintendo)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
- Fire Emblem: Akatsuki no Megami (Nintendo)
- Mario Strikers Charged (Nintendo)
- Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
- Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Nintendo)
- Hajime no Ippo - The Fighting! Revolution (AQ Interactive)
- Call of Duty 3 (Activision)
- Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam (Activision)
- Caduceus Z: 2-tsu no Chou Shittou [Trauma Center] (Atlus)
- Marvel: Ultimate Alliance (Activision)
- GT Pro Series (MTO)
- Need For Speed Carbon (EA) - Elebits (Konami)
- Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square Enix)
- Necro-Nesia (Spike)
- Bleach Wii: Hakujin Kirameku Rondo (Sega)
- Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz (Sega)
- Sonic to Himitsu Ring (Sega)
- Cooking Mama: Minna to Issho ni Oryouri Taikai! (Taito)
- Densha de Go! Shinkansen: 06 Sanyou Shinkansen Hen (Taito)
- Furu Furu Park (Taito)
- Swing Golf Pangya (Tecmo)
- Sudoku (Hudson)
- Wing Island (Hudson)
- Kororinpa (Hudson)
- Bomberman Land Wii (Hudson)
- Tsuri Master (Hudson)
- SD Gundam: Scud Hammers (Bandai Namco)
- Ennichi no Tatsujin (Bandai Namco)
- Tamagotchi no Pika Pika Daito-ryo-! (Bandai Namco)
- Dragon Ball Z Sparking! NEO (Bandai Namco)
- One Piece Unlimited Adventure (Bandai Namco)
- Crayon Shin-Chan: Saikyou Kazoku Kasukabe King Wii (Banpresto)
- Bokujou Monogatari Wii (Marvelous)
- The Dog Island (Yuke's)
- Monster 4X4: World Circuit (Ubisoft)
- Rayman Rabbids Party (Ubisoft)
- Red Steel (Ubisoft)
- some Virtual Console games
- Mii Channel (Wii Hardware)

11/03 Nagoya
11/12 Osaka
11/25 + 11/26 Tokyo



MARIO PARTY 8

16 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Dragon quest out in 2006? Nice...


----------



## Geetay (Nov 2, 2006)

> Europe is getting one additional SNES game title, Donkey Kong Country, from Rare & Nintendo.



Yes!!! Donkey Kong Country FTW!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

I just want the damn Brawl trailer...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

I KNOW! ME TOO>...is it another one like E3? Or a real one?


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

I have no idea, that makes it even MORE exciting!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

New characters+Real footage in action

TOMMOROW!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't give me expectations. And I would prefer to be surprised.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

No expectations... Its official


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

I think i just got my mom interested in the wii after I showed her wii tennis and shit, then put on zelda and she walked off XD

I want zelda


NOW


FUCKING HELL I WANT IT >_> damn you gameplay movies


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

STOP TEASING ME!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

how am I teasing you, i have to wait untill the 8th too


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

You didn't have to express how much you want it, the rest of us are trying to hold it in you know. >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

I want to see more of this dragon quest, i remember someone had a few images, i wanna see. Zelda i can hold it, i may be able to play it on gamecube if i still got mine when it comes out. Now SSB, that's be fun next year ^-^


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

Why are you bringing SSBB into this?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Cause that's one of the games i want? LOL


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

New trailer tomorrow...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Im gonna play and shake my wii stick all day and night when i bring it out of its box


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm gonna play with it in bed.


----------



## Volken (Nov 2, 2006)

Can't wait for the Brawl trailer! Tomorrow seems so far away when you're waiting for a new Brawl trailer.  

Zelda is also looking really good now with all the new trailers. The more I rewatch the trailers, the more I want it.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 2, 2006)

around what time does the brawl trailer come out tomarrow?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

Morning for us Americans! (Japan)

Day here , Night over there. It should be all over the net by the morning. 
Trust me , I'll be all over it!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 2, 2006)

yea the new zelda trailer came out this morning too 

good thing i have no school tomarrow


----------



## Aman (Nov 2, 2006)

*Mario Party 8 for Wii and Picross DS announced via list of 88 games for show at Nintendo World 2006*



> In a total shocker of an announcement, Nintendo revealed they will be showing Mario Party 8 for Wii at the Nintendo World 2006 exhibit. Yes, I’m being sarcastic. Also shown will be some Virtual Console games, the Mii channel, and hopefully some new Wii channels as well.
> 
> But I’m glad Nintendo is finally doing a year-end Nintendo-only show again in Japan. I still have the exhibit booklet of Spaceworld 2001 where they first showed some levels of the GameCube’s Super Smash Bros DX (later called Melee). And guess what? Within the next 24 hours the first in-game level & character footage from Super Smash Bros Brawl will be shown in Nagoya, Japan! Rumor has it they might even show a new character. See the list of Wii games for show at the bottom.
> 
> I couldn’t make heads or tails out of the Nintendo DS exhibition list, but 1UP translated it and found they have revealed Picross DS, 100 Poems by 100 Poets: DS Shigureden, likely a software version of their art exhibit in Kyoto, and DS Bimoji Training, a Japanese calligraphy training tool. Also slipping onto this list is Bandai Namco’s Mojipittan DS, a fast-paced word puzzle game which has already seen success on the PlayStation 2, PSP and Game Boy Advance.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2006)

I went and checked out Target's Wii display today. It was pretty awesome. I was going to get the dogtags but I would never wear them, plus they're $24. Some of the stands they have are awesome. I may very well get one of those. Also they had some really nice carrying cases and such, which I will most likely get. Anyway I'm sure other stores will start carrying these products soon enough, most likely at or around launch.

16 days!!!!!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 2, 2006)

SD CARD! custom soundtrack for excite truck ?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

a Couple of Pics from The Nintendo Event in Japan

Mario Party 8




Super Mario Galaxy




Metroid Prime 3




Yeah , leaked! so thats why theyre small.


Enjoy


EDIT: I HOPE DONKEY KONG IS A PLAYABLE CHAR THIS TIME!!!
wtf hudson!


----------



## pajamas (Nov 2, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> SD CARD! custom soundtrack for excite truck ?


holy fuck! O:

THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Mario party 8


please be online

And is excite truck a launch title? =/ because i just read something about february 2007


----------



## Soljah (Nov 2, 2006)

Yo guyz just wondering does anyone or has nintendo even released a release date for Super Smash Brothers brawl?  Thats the only game right now on wii that i won't so i probably won't buy a wii immediately until brawl shows up.  I think it said this spring but im not sure if anyone has any concrete information let me know about it please PLEASE.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

no date is known soljah. TBA 2007 and there are rumors that it might come out in the Winter.


Get wii Get Zelda and that will keep you happy till smash comes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Um whats the european release date, i read 8 december everywhere but IGN say the 9th


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

They'll probably release it during the fall like Melee.

Maybe earlier! who knows! its been in the works quite a while.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

its actually be in the works for only a year  little over that. and honestly thats not enough time for Smash expecially with the online component and all. but i hope it gets release in the spring/summer that would be great.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

True true

We want a full potential Smash on the table!!
A Ladder/Gamerscore Online , so it can be somewhat competetive to be #1.


I only Hope Nintendo sends in a microphone with the game, so it can be kinda of cool to communicate vs others or some way of communication during the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Can somebody give me that pic of zelda with the wiimote and chuck with like the explination of every button that was posted a bit ago


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

> Traffic Jam at Nintendo World
> Three hour wait for Zelda. It begins again…





> November 2, 2006 - In classic Nintendo tradition, Nagoya Japan is hosting the Nintendo World event, showcasing the top titles for fanboys worldwide just in time for the holiday season. The last Nintendo World event was held in 2004 for the release of DS, and this E3-like event can unofficially looked at as a Nintendo pre-launch party for consumers, industry workers, and retailers.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it, the Wii is once again running wild on the showroom floor.
> 
> ...





picture is there as well


also the Smash trailer as allready been shown as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

so its a matter of minutes before it shall be online? (talking about trailer)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

its been 3 hours since it was shown, the interweb is being slow today for updating stuff like that 

*Madcatz Wii Nunchaku*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

SO white  But yeah it's pretty cool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is a cool comparison pic.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Not bad, game is gonna kick some ass  I'd say it's gonna match FF12, which is hella good! But i donno, i love RPG's and FF12 is soooo great but this Zelda looks SOOOO fun too, damn two winners in one year? I must be so lucky!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

I am waiting for the first wireless nunchuck third party controller >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

this might sound like fanboyism but i think nothing can stop Zelda from getting GOTY from ign/gamespot / other major retailer /publications.


o nintendo world updates. Even though this stuff is in japanease there are cool pictures of upcoming games etc i sugguest checking them out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't care about reviews *Monster Hunter FTW* so i don't care which get's a higher score. I just care if i enjoy em, and Zelda is looking P-I-M-P and FF12 blew me away and is just excellent, so two games i already know are gonna/are great...I WIN


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this might sound like fanboyism but i think nothing can stop Zelda from getting GOTY from ign/gamespot / other major retailer /publications.
> 
> 
> o nintendo world updates. Even though this stuff is in japanease there are cool pictures of upcoming games etc i sugguest checking them out.


I get nothing but page not found after the language pack thing


----------



## Soljah (Nov 2, 2006)

I sorta want to play the new zelda but ??? ever since Ocarina of time i didnn't really have a want for it anymore.  I still haven't beat link to the past @_@ that game is hard to me haha.  Maybe because it was from when i was younger i don't know that game is prime tho.  Like lately i've just had system just for A game cause so many games not good anymore like i got a gc only game on gc i play is melee.  on ps2 on games i play are dmc and onimusha with some ggx and marvel vs capcom and bloody roar.  But right now lookn at wii and ps3 only thing i wii i want is brawl and only thing on ps3 i want is the new mgs and dmc 4 everything else blah i can probably rent and beat it / get to the end.  They just don't make games like they use too  too much eye candy too less quality.


----------



## Volken (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm excited to see how Mario Party 8 will turn out. The wii-mote should be great for the Mario Party series and it could turn the deteriorating series around!


----------



## Hylian (Nov 2, 2006)

the brawl trailer has been shown?? 

around what time will it be online? did someone who saw it at least 
describe it?



> Can somebody give me that pic of zelda with the wiimote and chuck with like the explination of every button that was posted a bit ago


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Thx vegito i have to refix all the links i will fix them quickly. More news from gamespot we are getting a Wii only Verison of the Sims! FREAKING SWEET


*
EDIt
*
Links fixed to the japanease sites.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 2, 2006)

Wii playable tomorrow at Pincecrest in Miami.

I will probably get to play Excite Truck (only game available).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes my gamespot and many others had there kisoks up for a few days now. Its pretty neat. Excite truck is fun.




HERE YOU GO!



> Smash Bros. Invades Japan
> New trailer shown at Nintendo World.





> November 2, 2006 - In classic Nintendo tradition, Nagoya Japan is hosting the Nintendo World event, showcasing the top titles for fanboys worldwide just in time for the holiday season. The last Nintendo World event was held in 2004 for the release of DS, and this E3-like event can unofficially looked at as a Nintendo pre-launch party for consumers, industry workers, and retailers.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it, the Wii is once again running wild on the showroom floor.
> 
> ...






sadly bozon does not know how to link articles to the main Wii channel im getting these in the insider boards.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

No new character? D:


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

the new brawl Character introduced was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fox




O well , its a matter of time the trailer will be up  


EDIT: sorry , looks like goku was first!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> True true
> 
> We want a full potential Smash on the table!!
> A Ladder/Gamerscore Online , so it can be somewhat competetive to be #1.
> ...



They said that there wouldn't be rankings, they don't want to online to be like that, at least that is the last they said, maybe it will change

So, where can I see the trailer? I have insider.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Who cares, clips of SSBB, that's all that matters


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

4th. i have posted it before you you know 

and no trailer yet expect it either up soon or sometime tomorrow.I expect tomorrow.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 4th. i have posted it before you you know
> 
> and no trailer yet expect it either up soon or sometime tomorrow.I expect tomorrow.



you win this time!!!  

" vanishes "


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> the new brawl Character introduced was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



biggest anticlimax this month


----------



## Soljah (Nov 2, 2006)

And damn i take that back about zelda i just saw the trailer fuccckkk i need it now lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 2, 2006)

hey crazy u should post in my puff daddy sucks thread, inthe music section.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

I have returned! 

With a pretty picture!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2006)

w00t, I can't wait to see him in action


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

I hated fox in Melee, I hope he gets nerfed  I want to see Ness in action! , but he isn't in the trailer is he?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

Punch-Out Wii?




Animal crossing Wii? Harvest Moon wii?




elibits? Pikmin 3?




Enjoy!

Keeping u guys updated!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like the Hajime no Ippo game, Harvest Moon, and probably Elebits, probably, not sure about that last one.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 2, 2006)

Any chance we can get a HQ version of the trailer itself? If there is one lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like I was right about the Hajime no Ippo guess! 

as for the third picture the 4th showed:

kororinpa? Unless the second character is kanji (I only know about 24 of those, haha, so I wouldn't know), it may be a brand new series.

Looks like the OP game is 2 players, maybe co-op?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the mp3 Goku 

I FAILED AGAIN!

Honestly I will try to click on your links next time ( I wasnt exactly sure what they were ) Im too lazy to click on links!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> hey crazy u should post in my puff daddy sucks thread, inthe music section.



Ummm I don't see one


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't care if it doesn't show any new characters, I mean a NEW TRAILER!


----------



## Kayo (Nov 3, 2006)

And here it is:


----------



## pajamas (Nov 3, 2006)

FUCK that's cool! O:

SNAKE HAS A ROCKET LAUNCHER! XD

*kick* "HAH! YOU'RE DOWN" *BOOM!!!!!!!!!!*

That's gonna be fun XD


----------



## Volken (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome! It's here! 

The new characters looked really cool, especially Snake and his awesome rocket launcher.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 3, 2006)

After seeing SSBB and Zelda trailers Wii will be the greatest console EVER!!!

MUHAHA


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

Looking good... ssbb...


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone know when we might get another trailer? 


Stumpy said:


> Looking nice.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 3, 2006)

Zero Suit Samus = Sheik

Snake = pervert


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2006)

Snake= pervert?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 3, 2006)

you saw the way he was stalking zero suit samus, and the look in his eyes 

Great trailer, I love the new environments most of all though. I just really wish they had shown me some Ness, just a little is all it would take.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2006)

Gamespot said:
			
		

> Midnight events for US Wii launch
> Toys "R" Us Times Square, New York and GameStop in Los Angeles among stores to host launch-day events for the console.
> By Emma Boyes, GameSpot UK
> Posted Nov 2, 2006 12:52 pm ET
> ...



Getting more hyped about the system more and more as each day passes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

And then people dare say that the wii is going the same path as the gamecube


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

^That's just weird.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it me or are everybody only talking about 1 new Zelda trailer?

Because there are two on this site, unless the first one was already up.

Hyrule field looks HUGE!  I also thought that it was a bit scary for Link to be riding so near the edge of the canyon. :S The atmospheric effects though are Whoa... @__@


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Is it me or are everybody only talking about 1 new Zelda trailer?
> 
> Because there are two on this site, unless the first one was already up.
> 
> Hyrule field looks HUGE!  I also thought that it was a bit scary for Link to be riding so near the edge of the canyon. :S The atmospheric effects though are Whoa... @__@



the other one is way old


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Is it me or are everybody only talking about 1 new Zelda trailer?
> 
> Because there are two on this site, unless the first one was already up.
> 
> Hyrule field looks HUGE!  I also thought that it was a bit scary for Link to be riding so near the edge of the canyon. :S The atmospheric effects though are Whoa... @__@



the other one is the startup movie, it isnt a trailer..


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

Haha.       XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

1.) Confirmed Fox in Smash Bros Brawl (shocker!). Also confirmed Mario Kart, Great Fox/Space & Kid Icarus stages.

2.) Fire Emblem uses the Classic Controller.

3.) Mario Party 8 for Wii confirmed.

4.) DBZ:BT2 has gone gold, confirmed for launch. (if you didn't know, they weren't previously sure if they'd make it for day 1)

5.) , including a hint at Disaster and Project HAMMER.

6.) Chicks man...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> 6.) Chicks man...



Lmao yeah... touch generations for sure!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

SSBB looks pretty good


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

''Looks pretty good''?

You have no Nintendo spirit.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2006)

Aman said:


> ''Looks pretty good''?
> 
> You have no Nintendo spirit.



When has he ever given you reason to believe he's had nintendo spirit before? lol


Anyway, I really can't wait to play Brawl, I hope at the end of all these announcements throughout the next few weeks we get a release date


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

ROFL@Snake looking at samus's ass ^_^

I wasnt too dissapointed , but the stages! they develop and interact alot this time , "Day and Night" " Castle Bombing " " More Transformations"

Dragon Quest Wii Vids

Link removed

Link removed



.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

DQ is a first person rpg? O_o


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DQ is a first person rpg? O_o



It's a "sequel" of the Kenshin Dragon Quest standalone game that came out a couple of years ago.  So technically, yeah, it's a first person RPG where you travel down a predetermined route swinging your sword and doing some pretty mean combos on the enemies.  I have the game and it's pretty deep, even though it wouldn't seem like it would be.  It sold out in Japan pretty quick when it came out, so I'm assuming something similar would happen for the Wii version since they eat DQ like crazy.

I'll tell you what though, since the swinging was 1 to 1 in that game, my arm got tired quick. XD  I would assume the swinging for the Wii will be less intensive. ^^


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, from the looks of it . Lol

Anyways to those doubting the Big differences from both Smash Bros! 

Here they are!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> It's a "sequel" of the Kenshin Dragon Quest standalone game that came out a couple of years ago.  So technically, yeah, it's a first person RPG where you travel down a predetermined route swinging your sword and doing some pretty mean combos on the enemies.  I have the game and it's pretty deep, even though it wouldn't seem like it would be.  It sold out in Japan pretty quick when it came out, so I'm assuming something similar would happen for the Wii version since they eat DQ like crazy.
> 
> I'll tell you what though, since the swinging was 1 to 1 in that game, my arm got tired quick. XD  I would assume the swinging for the Wii will be less intensive. ^^



Pfff, i would of prefered a real dragon quest game like DQ8


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

2Shea said:


> When has he ever given you reason to believe he's had nintendo spirit before? lol


It was a joke. XD

SSBB is gonna be so badass.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Aman said:


> ''Looks pretty good''?
> 
> You have no Nintendo spirit.



Well i need to gain it back after gamecube, and that's alot to gain back


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

New Q @ A with iwata on zelda! check it out 2 parts!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2006)

Dragon Quest back to a main Nintendo console?!? :amazed

Well, it certainly can't be bad.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought a Wii stand, and three controller gloves today! They're sexy. Right now, the stand is showcasing my Gamecube collection, and the three Wiimote gloves (which made me realize, just how fucking TINY these things are, I have big hands, this may be difficult for me... XD).


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

...Doesn't the Wii come with a stand?  Did you get a different kind or something?

What are the gloves?  I demand a link/image.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

*Zelda and Wii Play disc art  *


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> New Q @ A with iwata on zelda! check it out 2 parts!



Seriously , I Thought the Ocarina of Time development teams were in this besides Miyamoto... Wtf? WW and Mario KartD teams in the new zelda team?

Miyamoto is a genius when it comes to zelda(OoT)... Wind Waker really sucked ass compared to OoT, Why give them the title!?!?

Wheres my OOT TEAM!!

Jeez

but , miyamoto did make em Play MM AND Ocarina to get the feeling... and they did seem to know what "US" players are expecting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

they said " bigger than the OoT team" the OoT team is there i assume you did not read the whole thing  those where the new guys that got involved in it as well.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 3, 2006)

The Wii Kiosk was up at my locale Gamestop. Sadly no Wiimote. They already have the accessories like Wii-glove that is like the cover for the 360 controller. I tried to reserve. Fortunetely I was one of the last 5 people. Yay!!! Just for the heck of it I tried reserving a PS3. Said I was out of luck. They can only reserve "50 PS3's". WOW?!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> they said " bigger than the OoT team" the OoT team is there i assume you did not read the whole thing  those where the new guys that got involved in it as well.



I guess I missed that part then.  

Im glad they delayed it a year now, in terms of the development views...

not enough time for full powered dungeons! geez


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

> Iwata The whole world is expecting the greatest Zelda ever, isn't it? I expect there was a tremendous amount of pressure on you to meet those expectations.
> 
> Oyama In terms of the volume of development, there was even more than there was with Ocarina. I felt that rather than hurrying to implement everything by a particular deadline, I would rather have the time to do it right.
> 
> ...




Appriciate the hard work these guys did. It really proves how much an extra year can do for your game and that it was more to it than adding the Wii controls. 


I sugguest all to read the Q and A i linked up a few posts.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Definitely , They were probably scared to get Owned by Miyamoto ( Wow this area sucks , GTFO , REMAKE IT NOW!!! )

its amazing to know that everyone sees Miyamoto as a Legend.
So much stress but it will always lead into lots of $$ in the end.  

Im glad they like thier work and actually know what " Zelda " is other than just a game. Im glad that they Did thier background check too! ( they Played Ocarina of time and Mask of Majora again )

LOL@one of them , he actually Rode a Horse! to get some views of Link/Epona and such. Amazing

Many props , I know Miyamoto and the development team wont let us down!


----------



## Aman (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> These two things are sucky seriously


The one about you not being able to bring your SD cards to your friends to play, the Wii's hella small to take with you anyway. XD


> and what the hell nintendo for having region locked vc games, I mean what the hell seriously, these are 10 year old games what does it matter now, the result is now that american can only get the same american games while europe only get the same games
> 
> thus we STILL wont be able to play those japanese games that never came out here =/
> 
> unless they translate and release these games I am not pleased


I heard they did that because of licences and stuff.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Aman said:


> The one about you not being able to bring your SD cards to your friends to play, the Wii's hella small to take with you anyway. XD
> 
> I heard they did that because of licences and stuff.



I honestly doubt that the companies will mind making 10 year old games which mosly aren't produced anymore region free


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

PArt 1 of Matts Zelda impressions are up!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

to be honest, there is too much zelda news, i wish there was news of the biohazard wii game


I loved this phrase



> If you buy Twilight Princess for GameCube and not Wii, you are a fool.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

...That guy, how about people who can't get or want a Wii? Fool he is...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ...That guy, how about people who can't get or want a Wii? Fool he is...



Um, he played the game for hours , he knows better then you, the gamecube version is crap compared to the wii version from what I have heard


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

*70+ Hours???*

I was just reading on 1up.com (the slowest webpage in history) that the new Zelda game is supposedly 70+ hours for the main story.  That's absolutely crazy if it's true, so it can't be.  I sure hope it is, but damn, that's an awesome amount of story and dungeons and gameplay.

What do you think?  Do you think it's 70 hours for the main story, or probably just 70 hours if you get every little trinket and heart in the game?  I hate to be cynical, but I'm betting on the latter, seeing as that's one hell of a main quest, and no other Zelda has ever come close to that.

Here's a quote:


> Now, two weeks before launch, the fog of mystery is clearing away. No crowded E3 tech demos; no we-play-it-for-you exhibitions. Just us, a Wii, and sheer Hyrulean excellence. We've seen only a tiny bit of the game so far -- 10 hours, to be precise, which is practically nothing given that Nintendo claims its testers needed 70-plus hours to finish the game their first time through. Twilight Princess features nine dungeons in all; after six hours, we were barely past the first.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> PArt 1 of Matts Zelda impressions are up!



ITS DONE 
ITS DONE!!

This game will be the best freaking game ever. Hands down!

10straight hours? only done through the second temple...

My god!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um, he played the game for hours , he knows better then you, the gamecube version is crap compared to the wii version from what I have heard



He played it for Wii not gamecube...and if he did play it for gamecube, i still don't care cause i won't wait a year to play one game for another system with just another controller


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

obviously crazy you did not read my post previously. they simply did not just add Wii mote controls to the game. Plus he did play the GC verison quite a bit.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Iwata The whole world is expecting the greatest Zelda ever, isn't it? I expect there was a tremendous amount of pressure on you to meet those expectations.
> 
> Oyama In terms of the volume of development, there was even more than there was with Ocarina. I felt that rather than hurrying to implement everything by a particular deadline, I would rather have the time to do it right.
> 
> ...




Appriciate the hard work these guys did. It really proves how much an extra year can do for your game and that it was more to it than adding the Wii controls. 





also for the lefty ppl who are worried about control.




> There is every reason to get Zelda on Wii, but if you're still not convinced that the controls work just fine, consider that I was just as skeptical as you are now before I put some serious play time into the game. So were the other 30 or so journalists who played alongside me. And when the gameplay session came to its too-early end, everybody in attendance agreed that the Wii remote and nunchuk combo performed beautifully. Nobody's arms were tired. Nobody felt that the continuity of the game universe had been sacrificed because the landscapes and items had been mirrored. *And nobody complained that Link was a right-hander. In fact, we had a couple lefties who said playing with the game on Wii felt very natural*.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

Fine. Just drop it.  Some lefties are irritated for other reasons than control.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

NO i understand your reason about one of the characteriscs of link that makes you feel happy / proud to be a lefty has been taken away  but there are some people that pm me from this forum saying the game will control bad for lefties so that quote is for them 

and no cham cham did not call me a dumb @#@ either.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

kduff, have u played the game? lefties who actually played it say it feels
natural. u should try playing it first, it'll still be fine

and those new zelda impressions from ign were amazing, i cant wait 

but i wish i never saw those new pictures, SPOILEERS


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, it sure seemed to me like it was a jab at the other topic, and it really pissed me off.

If you understand it, fine.  I changed what I said.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Kduff don't let them get to you. People, no matter the age, never understand a damn thing 

What's else is different if not the controllers and the features with that? Please inform me...Extra things to do or somthing?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

besides the wiimote, i think its just widescreen, and slightly 
better graphics


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

crazy if you read whats in my spoilers you will know plus i linked a huge Q and A a page back to.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Can you just shorten it, i really can't read it, doing a report for a friend, and i can't read much. If you wouldn't mind just pointing out the new things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Fine. Just drop it.  Some lefties are irritated for other reasons than control.



No only the whining lefties who actually spent time to notice that link is lefthanded are irritated

im left only

I never noticed link being left and I don't care its only a bunch of polygons on a screen


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No only the whining lefties who actually spent time to notice that link is lefthanded are irritated
> 
> im left only
> 
> I never noticed link being left and I don't care its only a bunch of polygons on a screen



Your a fool. He cares cause it's importent to him. Why you have to care so much about the PS3 and it's price when your not going to buy it? It's just a eletronic like millions of othere and your not getting it yet you seem to have taken your time to put the stupid sig of yours there....


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

Matt Casamassina said:
			
		

> Twilight Princess may have started as a GameCube title, but it finished a Wii one. There remains this faction of gamers that refuses to accept the possibility. You know who you are. You continue to argue that because the controls were originally designed for the GameCube pad there is no hope for the Wii build. You say that your arms will get tired using the Wii remote. You speak of mirrored worlds and right-handed Link. And you know what? *It's all crap.* If you buy Twilight Princess for GameCube and not Wii, you are a fool. And I state that without meaning to suggest that the GCN iteration is flawed - it isn't. It's an amazing swan song for Nintendo's older system. But neither is it as good as the Wii incarnation. In fact, were it up to me and not Nintendo (and in my dreams, it is), I'd have scrapped the GCN build altogether, forcing everyone to exclusively buy the Wii version. Honestly, Nintendo gave you five good years with GameCube; it doesn't owe you a damned thing.


Matt knows best...



> There are several important content-related exclusives that have come as a result of concentrating on the Wii game. The remote-enhanced control comes to mind. Using the pointer with Zelda felt unintuitive when Nintendo unveiled the mechanic last May, but it has come a long way since then. Now, slashing Link's sword with the remote feels very good and *using the device to aim and target with weapons like the Hero's Bow and Gale Boomerang absolutely demolishes the traditional configuration. There really is no comparison - and there's no going back.* Also, Zelda on Wii *makes full use of the remote's internal speaker* and this is, believe it or not, a very welcomed feature. I've always been skeptical of this speaker, mind you, because I simply don't think it outputs the best audio quality. But I have to admit that receiving audio cues and select sound effects through the controller is somehow more powerful. It actually does add another layer of immersion to the experience. And, of course, *the Wii version of Twilight Princess runs in 16:9 widescreen mode while the GameCube incarnation doesn't*. For many videophiles like myself, that in of itself is a very compelling reason to pick Zelda up on Nintendo's new generation console.





> There is every reason to get Zelda on Wii, but i*f you're still not convinced that the controls work just fine, consider that I was just as skeptical as you are now before I put some serious play time into the game. So were the other 30 or so journalists who played alongside me. And when the gameplay session came to its too-early end, everybody in attendance agreed that the Wii remote and nunchuk combo performed beautifully.* Nobody's arms were tired. Nobody felt that the continuity of the game universe had been sacrificed because the landscapes and items had been mirrored. And nobody complained that Link was a right-hander. In fact, we had a couple lefties who said playing with the game on Wii felt very natural.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

yea after reading those new zelda impressions, it really made
the wii version look alot better than the gc


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Your a fool. He cares cause it's importent to him. Why you have to care so much about the PS3 and it's price when your not going to buy it? It's just a eletronic like millions of othere and your not getting it yet you seem to have taken your time to put the stupid sig of yours there....



Who ever said I wasn't buying the PS3?

being pissed and posting a mayor rant topic just because link put his sword in a other hand now because it works better with the nunchuck is just overdoing it, I mean, sorry but left handed people are a minority and sorry but the larger group wins, and it doesn't even matter, left handed people who played the game said that it felt more natural


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

@Nmaster - Thanks for the summon up. 
@Kyubi - I know...but i can't get Wii so it's my only option. 
@Kduff - Yes...i believe Vigitto just got OWNED in comuter lang or in real terms, bitch slapped.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

kduff said:
			
		

> You know why you never noticed? Because you were too busy jacking it to pay attention to anything. Mostly because your penis is so small it takes a lot of concentration to find it and keep hold.
> 
> But really, I don't care about you. Nor your opinions. I do care, though, about them changing Link's handedness. And guess what, I always will. Doesn't mean I'll dislike the game. Just means it irritates me. Kind of like those herpes you gave me during ass sex. Really man, you should tell people that you rape that you have herpes before the raping.



i also never noticed link was a leftie since ocarina of time
it's a new link, he's right handed now. dont be so selfish..

@crazy  i know. a friend of mine's doing the same thing


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Who ever said I wasn't buying the PS3?
> 
> being pissed and posting a mayor rant topic just because link put his sword in a other hand now because it works better with the nunchuck is just overdoing it, I mean, sorry but left handed people are a minority and sorry but the larger group wins, and it doesn't even matter, left handed people who played the game said that it felt more natural



Well from the post you've been posting i can only assume you weren't getting one...As for what you find importent and what he finds importent, called opinions and he's allowed to state his...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Cmon guys... back to the topic!!!


THINK ABOUT WII 

AND ZELDA

put those together!  Wii+zelda= WIN!

Anyways , I wish nintendo would at least have a collectors edition...

Gold Disc + Miyamoto Sig Would make me happy like a Fat kid w/all you can eat buffet!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

Zelda sounds amazing i am drooling here and hugging my CRT reading this info and watching the trailers and lisening to the mp3 i ripped from the trailer and the new wii podcast.

GOD its freaking amazing.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> @Nmaster - Thanks for the summon up.


Don't blame you for not wanting to read all that...


I think Kduff is bordering flaming now, and needs to tone it down. Although I admit Veggito should have dropped this topic already and is kinda asking for it...


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

The 4th Himself said:
			
		

> Cmon guys... back to the topic!!!
> 
> 
> THINK ABOUT WII
> ...



a gold disc would be cool. do u get anything for preordering it?
also do the new zelda impressions explain how u use your SHIELD?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Did I miss something or is this *not* the left-handed Link topic?  I thought I already won that debate?
> 
> Yeah, I did.  Thanks Vegitto for continuing it in another thread.  I deleted what I said when SSj3 explained.  But you can keep rambling until we have to have another mod diffuse it again.
> 
> ...




Yeah , The first part is expected! 
I really didnt mind them showing Zelda's pic , etc! Duh ( Legend of *Zelda* ) We already know shes in it.

After all, they are just impressions with little spoilers , Not the real main plot on wth is going ( Which I'll never know Till I play the game ) and thats great.

Everything I read I forget the exactly details the next day  

So I really dont care!
but thats just me


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Yeah , The first part is expected!
> I really didnt mind them showing Zelda's pic , etc! Duh ( Legend of *Zelda* ) We already know shes in it.
> 
> After all, they are just impressions with little spoilers , Not the real main plot on wth is going ( Which I'll never know Till I play the game ) and thats great.
> ...




Well we basicly now know who the mystery women was with the cloak, it was zelda, what a plot twist


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> a gold disc would be cool. do u get anything for preordering it?
> also do the new zelda impressions explain how u use your SHIELD?



Nope I dont think so... Unless its a big secret


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

Kduff said:


> It's fine if you didn't notice it, a lot of people didn't.  I'm just tired of listening to him chime on about he's a lefty and he doesn't care.  And, OH NO, I've been reported.  He's the one dragging out an argument that was closed days ago.  I'm just having fun with it.


Insulting him doesn't help though, it just progresses it further...same goes for Vegitto though...

I'm not really clear on what the argument here is exactly. Something to do with them switching Link to right-handed...although it kind of irks me, it's really not anything that effects gameplay...it's certainly nothing to get excited over...


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Well we basicly now know who the mystery women was with the cloak, it was zelda, what a plot twist



the E3 05 trailer showed it was zelda under the cloak anyway


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

At Kyubi:  Good, I may read it then.  And I don't really care about them showing Zelda either, I mean, if she wasn't in it, that would be the real surprise.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Nope I dont think so... Unless its a big secret



why would using your shield be a secret?  

i was thinking the nunchuck, that u move it around for your shield, but i
dunno since thats for the spin attack

i hope u dont have to equip it as an item..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2006)

*Please refrain from launching insults or flame baiting. *
I don't even have to mention the names of the two people I'm talking about...do I? 

This is the first and final warning, because I don't want to see this thread derailed over personal matters between the two of you. So, please carry on and just be civil to one another or take it somewhere else.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

New Perrin Kaplin Interveiw! get it here!

♥


and god so much Wii news! thx to the nintendo world tour and the Q and A's and the zelda stuff. 1up has a video up and all though i cannot go to 1up.com from my dorum for osme reason grrr.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> why would using your shield be a secret?
> 
> i was thinking the nunchuck, that u move it around for your shield, but i
> dunno since thats for the spin attack
> ...



I was referring to the preordering question.

I have a pic that describes everything you need to know about the zelda controls? Want me to post it?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kaplan: When we?re still away from the launch and we have people calling here to make sure they can get it, you know, P. Diddy, Uma Thurman, people that just have got to get their hands on it, the momentum is just great. Today alone, Business Week, News Week, The Wallstreet Journal, Yahoo and South Park last night. There?s just so much going on, it?s awesome.



P.Diddy? Uma thurman!? wow

Wii is really on the Table today.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

You double post quite a bit 4th 


i like what matt said in the Wii pod cast  that TWP makes OoT look like a mini game lol.


ya that kaplin interveiw was intresting/good.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I was referring to the preordering question.
> 
> I have a pic that describes everything you need to know about the zelda controls? Want me to post it?



oh the preordering, i doubt they'd keep it a secret. whats the point in doing
that, if the point is to get more people to preorder

they havnt mentioned anything about a special preoder gift, i hope they
have one 

and yea can u post the pic? i've seen one before but it didnt say
anything about it


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You double post quite a bit 4th
> 
> 
> i like what matt said in the Wii pod cast  that TWP makes OoT look like a mini game lol.
> ...



Wait , when did I Double post? EH... Honestly I dont know. You mean post after one after another? I'LL Stop.. 

Best part of the interview...
GI: Will component cables be available on day one?

Kaplan: Yes, at retail and online. Best Buy, GameStop, Circuit City, etc? and Nintendo.com.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Don't blame you for not wanting to read all that...
> 
> 
> I think Kduff is bordering flaming now, and needs to tone it down. Although I admit Veggito should have dropped this topic already and is kinda asking for it...



Yeah, alot of reading and i'm a bit to tired so thanks. I guess the Wii version will be better in every way but i can't afford it and i'm not missing out on a game for a year cause of it


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> oh the preordering, i doubt they'd keep it a secret. whats the point in doing
> that, if the point is to get more people to preorder
> 
> they havnt mentioned anything about a special preoder gift, i hope they
> ...




Here you go


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, alot of reading and i'm a bit to tired so thanks. I guess the Wii version will be better in every way but i can't afford it and i'm not missing out on a game for a year cause of it



maybe u should get BOTH  

by then, the wii version might be a 'greatest hits' and be cheaper,
or u could sell the gamecube version (and maybe the cube itself) for
it

@the 4th himself, thanks  but it doesnt say how u use your shield
for defending, just the shield attack


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, alot of reading and i'm a bit to tired so thanks. I guess the Wii version will be better in every way but i can't afford it and i'm not missing out on a game for a year cause of it


Nintendo says if you buy the GameCube version your soul will burn in hell though...  

I understand the situation though. If I was waiting on the Wii, well if it was me I'd just rent the GC version from GameFly, pwn it, then send it back and actually buy it when I get my Wii...



Kyubi no Fart said:


> maybe u should get BOTH. by then, the wii version might be a 'greatest hits' and be cheaper,
> or u could sell the gamecube version (and maybe the cube itself) for
> it


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe i will  If the Wii version really is so much better *Remember i'm not to fond of this controller idea * Then i guess i can get it for Wii eventually, prob be 20 bucks then


----------



## RockLee (Nov 3, 2006)

It seems that the midnight launch at Wal-Mart is my best chance at getting one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Or could send me 300 bucks and i'll get you one on the first day


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> It seems that the midnight launch at Wal-Mart is my best chance at getting one.



I need a few more bucks but im trying my best to get the money which i will. just this month hit me hard in the money department  food,bills,repairs 


i plan to camp out for 10 hours. I told my friend i will go extreamly heardly ( like 12 am) to see whats up and if i here ppl talking about staying i will pull a 12 hour wait and bring my DS with my charger. 


( my buddy is coming with as well)


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

I shouldn't have a problem getting a Wii here, but first I have to get 250 dollars.

Any ideas on how I can make the money for the Wii in two weeks?  Besides whoring myself out to women.  Because I already do that for gas money.

And yes, "get a job" is the dick answer one of you will say.  And one of you will say it just because I said it.  And since I already mentioned you saying it just because I said, you'll try and be smart about it.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 3, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I shouldn't have a problem getting a Wii here, but first I have to get 250 dollars.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can make the money for the Wii in two weeks?  Besides whoring myself out to women.  Because I already do that for gas money.
> 
> And yes, "get a job" is the dick answer one of you will say.  And one of you will say it just because I said it.  And since I already mentioned you saying it just because I said, you'll try and be smart about it.



sell your n64, ps2,gc,xbox etc games!

cut grass? or em... last option : ask your dad


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Sell your gamecube and xbox if you still have them for sure  Keep you PS2 cause there are still good games out and coming out.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I collect systems and games, so that's a no deal.  Thanks for the ideas though.

As for asking my dad, I haven't seen him in two years.  So hell yeah, I'm going to ask him. (Seriously.  He owes me.)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

make a cup saying Wii Donation fund. Worked for me when i was little and needed a N64 lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Key words "When" and "Little" lmao


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm... so it will NOT be reigon free? Thats kind of a let down for me, not that bad but I was really expecting reigon free.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 3, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Hmm... so it will NOT be reigon free? Thats kind of a let down for me, not that bad but I was really expecting reigon free.



i heard it's just the euopean wii, but if its all of them, u could probably still use the gamecube freeloader to play imports.

since the wii takes wii and gamecube games the same way, just insert the
freeloader, take it out, then insert the japanese wii game after


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

umm i guess no one read the Q and A of kaplen i listed a couple pages back. She admited she was wrong in her statement about it being region free. 


also something that i belive will intrest ppl , its from that Q and A btw.



> GI: Will component cables be available on day one?
> 
> Kaplan: Yes, at retail and online. Best Buy, GameStop, Circuit City, etc… and Nintendo.com.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I shouldn't have a problem getting a Wii here, but first I have to get 250 dollars.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can make the money for the Wii in two weeks?  Besides whoring myself out to women.  Because I already do that for gas money.
> 
> And yes, "get a job" is the dick answer one of you will say.  And one of you will say it just because I said it.  And since I already mentioned you saying it just because I said, you'll try and be smart about it.


Do what I did, get _3_ jobs.  

I just got hired to do this one guys website for $100+. So that's half my debt...anybody else need a website? I'm still a hundred bucks short, and that's after my next month of paychecks from my other job...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 4, 2006)

Your tag is misleading.

<3 parents


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Your tag is misleading.


???  



> <3 parents


I told mine not to get me a Christmas gift, but to just pay off my Wii debt...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

Gamespot preveiw up from what they played of the Wii Version of Zelda. Also a little video with the nintendo guys as well.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 4, 2006)

You said you were taking a break from the forums.

You've changed it, though.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Gamespot preveiw up from what they played of the Wii Version of Zelda. Also a little video with the nintendo guys as well.


That link didn't work for me, although I took some stuff off and it did...




RockLee said:


> You said you were taking a break from the forums. You've changed it, though.


Yeah, I kinda was. I guess I'm back, albeit too busy to be extremely active...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Close up of D-pad, A button, and Power
> 
> 
> Held horizontally
> ...







Enjoy! hopefully this solves a few questions.


Intresting NM works fine for me *shrugs* anyways someone got a Wii mote from japan and took some pictures on how it looks in yout hand etc. I will link those soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

More pictures.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Showing that my thumb can press the A-button and also comfortably reach the D-pad




*Spoiler*: __ 




Just laying there


In front of the TV, with Horatio in the background





These pictures where from an IGN insider .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Hehe looks sooooo much like my air condintioner controller...I know this is gonna be a problem!  

I would ask for christmas present but a PS3 + HDTV + 10 Games = No more money


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

thing is thats the one that in japan you can turn on and off your TV etc with.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh Yeah? Well my controller for my TV doesn't look anything like it so i won't get confused but my aircondintioner is almost identicle, it's scary


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

the new 1up show is amazing. the last 10 mins of it are all tWP stuff and video stuff with the nintendo guys etc. 

there is GOW in it and DS games and talks about halo 3. a must watch is a DD of it.

Link removed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I shouldn't have a problem getting a Wii here, but first I have to get 250 dollars.
> 
> Any ideas on how I can make the money for the Wii in two weeks?  Besides whoring myself out to women.  Because I already do that for gas money.
> 
> And yes, "get a job" is the dick answer one of you will say.  And one of you will say it just because I said it.  And since I already mentioned you saying it just because I said, you'll try and be smart about it.



if u need 250 bucks i know an easy way:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Buy a Wii on Launch night.  Sell it for 500 on ebay.  Use the leftover money to get a Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

Well before i go to bed i wanted to post this last thing. This is Gamespys impressions on how they felt of the final game they play up at the offical NoA head quaters.




so much zelda info today my mind is going to explode . i seen so many movies, read soo many Q and A's and read so many impressions . I cannot wait for this game, surely this game will get GoTY for sure.

night all ( even though its 3:30 am when i type this lol)


----------



## K-deps (Nov 4, 2006)

Which stores are the ones that dont take pre orders?
My dumb self forgot to preorder and now I guess I have to camp 


wait are all the Wiis thats are being shipped to a store like Gamestop pre ordered or do they leave some for people like me that didnt pre order?


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Too bad about it not being region free. 

Good news about the component cables and Zelda though. ^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> umm i guess no one read the Q and A of kaplen i listed a couple pages back. She admited she was wrong in her statement about it being region free.
> 
> 
> also something that i belive will intrest ppl , its from that Q and A btw.



NO region free = no buy for me


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 4, 2006)

New Zelda screens! 



My favorite:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Lol @ link the little man


----------



## Mizura (Nov 4, 2006)

Jouten-kun said:


> New Zelda screens!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite:


Is it me or does  look like a giant Pikachu? And what is it doing? :S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Is it me or does  look like a giant Pikachu? And what is it doing? :S



Touching itself


----------



## Mizura (Nov 4, 2006)

So it looks like this game is appealing to a more "mature" audience, eh? XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> So it looks like this game is appealing to a more "mature" audience, eh? XD



Well miyamoto did say that it was the most mature zelda ever  

Who knows what zelda and link will do


----------



## Hylian (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well miyamoto did say that it was the most mature zelda ever
> 
> Who knows what zelda and link will do



it's rated T, not M


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> it's rated T, not M



Way to ruin the joke


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Is it me or does  look like a giant Pikachu? And what is it doing? :S



Looks like a monkey (with horns) of some kind, to me. It's holding something very, very bright. I can't really tell though, who knows? Maybe it is indeed touching itself.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Is it me or does  look like a giant Pikachu? And what is it doing?



actually it reminds me of shukaku fron naruto :S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

its a very dirty creature which is holding a big ball of shiny near his crotch


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

So you're not getting a Wii now, V-kun?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

if its 100% confirmed that the wii isn't region free, no I won't get it not untill there is a freeloader for the wii atleast


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, it's not like the Wii's price going to drop anytime soon, and which titles are the ones you want at launch?

But you've said that you're not going to buy the Wii before many times, so I don't know what to think. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Aman said:


> Well, it's not like the Wii's price going to drop anytime soon, and which titles are the ones you want at launch?
> 
> But you've said that you're not going to buy the Wii before many times, so I don't know what to think. XD



The price isn't the problem, neither are the games, but I want to be able to import games since games like bleach wii and shit won't come out here anyway >_>


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

If you don't have a problem with the price or the games that will be out, buy it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

You don't understand


a shitload of games that are out in america don't come out in europe, 

my only option is importing, hell if i read correctly excite truck wont come out in europe untill february


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Most of the titles that don't come out here are crappy games anyway, note most not all.

Yeah, Excite Truck won't be out here until February, Trauma Center won't be a launch title either, but if the price of the Wii isn't going to drop and there still are other titles (Like Zelda?)and others, and Nintendo are going to reveal their schedule for Q1 soon.

Well, it's your call.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Aman said:


> Most of the titles that don't come out here are crappy games anyway, note most not all.
> 
> Yeah, Excite Truck won't be out here until February, Trauma Center won't be a launch title either, but if the price of the Wii isn't going to drop and there still are other titles (Like Zelda?)and others, and Nintendo are going to reveal their schedule for Q1 soon.
> 
> Well, it's your call.



No trauma center either?  this = 2 of 4 games I wanted to buy at launch gone

fuck the wii il just spend my money on the x360


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, we'll see. XD


----------



## Zeig (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow that sucks for you Vegitto-kun. I'm sure glade I live in America..


----------



## Jams (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No trauma center either?  this = 2 of 4 games I wanted to buy at launch gone
> 
> fuck the wii il just spend my money on the x360



4 games at launch? Isn't 2 enough as it is? :s Seems like a pretty crappy excuse for not bother buying a console if you ask me...

Anyway, I'm not gonna get it at launch, I'm waiting 'till christmas, hopefully a couple more games will be out by then. Even if there isn't Red Steel and Zelda will be more than enough for me *drawls*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Jams said:


> 4 games at launch? Isn't 2 enough as it is? :s Seems like a pretty crappy excuse for not bother buying a console if you ask me...
> 
> Anyway, I'm not gonna get it at launch, I'm waiting 'till christmas, hopefully a couple more games will be out by then. Even if there isn't Red Steel and Zelda will be more than enough for me *drawls*



Normally I was gonna get metroid prime too but that isn't a launch title either >_>

main reason for no buying is no region free, il buy it when its possible to use a freeloader or something to make it region free


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

MP3 has been an 06 title since E3. But if you're going to buy it soon anyway, just buy it now and get to play all the games earlier lol, since the money isn't the problem.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm sure glad our launch titles haven't been cut back xDD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Excited truck was something you wanted? Hummmm


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

If your not getting s system becuase its not region free, i am sorry that is the stupidest reason i ever heard not to purchase a console. 

Either way games i am getting during hte launch window are

Trama Center
Excite Truck
Metal Slug
Super Monkey ball
Red Steel


Thats it for now though of course on launch i will have Zelda and Wii sports.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

First game ima buy when i get Wii will defently be Red Steel, no matter if i get the Wii launch or a year later, one of the most appealing games to me on Wii at the moment ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If your not getting s system becuase its not region free, i am sorry that is the stupidest reason i ever heard not to purchase a console.
> 
> Either way games i am getting during hte launch window are
> 
> ...



Why is it stupid? Do you have any idea how long we have to wait for games sometimes? for games like FFXII we had to wait pretty much a year, hell its not out yet

not to mention all the games that never came out here


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If your not getting s system becuase its not region free, i am sorry that is the stupidest reason i ever heard not to purchase a console.



We are now back to Wii not being Region Free?  If so, damn it, I wanted that Bleach game.  

Games I'm getting at Launch are....

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Duh)


Ya, that's it.  Maybe I will get Red Steel if I got money left over, but I want to get an extra Wii Remote and Nunchuck along with a SD Memory Card and some Wii Points.  Otherwise, Red Steel is gonna be a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Why is it stupid? Do you have any idea how long we have to wait for games sometimes? for games like FFXII we had to wait pretty much a year, hell its not out yet
> 
> not to mention all the games that never came out here



myfriend i also had to wait an extra year for ff 12  i know how you feel and all and europe gets shafted quite a bit but i still find it no reason not to get the system.


as for freeloader i highly doubt that will work now since the firmware is upgradable and plus the fact its a self loading media drive.


I assume they would have to mod it something like the PS2.


plus zelda will keep my REALLY busy till after the holidays. 70 hours first time through and thats not a 100% compleation? holy freaking HELL! lol.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they are going to ship more than they pre-ordered. I know that Wal-Mart is getting at least 20 per store and some may get 3 times that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

YES i got all the money i need for the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now i will be camping out from 12 pm sat till 12 am  sun *nods*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I'm pretty sure they are going to ship more than they pre-ordered. I know that Wal-Mart is getting at least 20 per store and some may get 3 times that.



Yeah, best buy here is getting 50.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 4, 2006)

so wait, Wii will indeed not be region free? FUCK! I really wanted that Bleach game! damn I dunno what to do if a free loader doenst come to it! aaaaah!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> YES i got all the money i need for the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now i will be camping out from 12 pm sat till 12 am  sun *nods*



Your a freak josh and you know it

my shop ordered 40 and 30 are preordered


and if you guys waited 1 year then europe atleast had to wait 1 year and 6 months


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> YES i got all the money i need for the Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now i will be camping out from 12 pm sat till 12 am  sun *nods*



Did you collect enough for taxes too?  

its around 272$ or 275$ ,I can check on my *Preorder* receipt if you want.


muhahahahahah!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Did you collect enough for taxes too?
> 
> its around 272$ or 275$ I check on my *Preorder* receipt
> 
> ...



What? all shops are selling it for 250


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

^Tax...He just said that.


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> First game ima buy when i get Wii will defently be Red Steel, no matter if i get the Wii launch or a year later, one of the most appealing games to me on Wii at the moment ^_^


I thought you hated the whole control concept.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

I know Sony has been cracking down on ebay auctions for the PS3, has Nintendo been doing anything about the ones for the Wii?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Aman said:


> I thought you hated the whole control concept.



I do, i think it's stupid but i like breakdown and it resembles it...


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh, great!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

my Walmart is going to get over 100 but you see i am going to be the first one there to enjoy this epic day  ! 

and yes i have enough tax money. every 50 bucks is roughly 2 dollars and 92 cents or something like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

50 Dollers is 2 dollers? What the...My 50 dollers games come to 4 dollers and somthing cent's tax


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

well in PA there is aonly a 6% sales tax.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh noes, that's just wrong, why it got to be 8% Here


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Tax...He just said that.



Haha you guys have to pay taxes ONTOP of the normal price?  here its already included


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

in the Wii podcast i like what matt said about th aiming with the bow or sling shot or gale boomerang


he said it toatly whips the floor with the Dual analog setup! i cannot wait to play this he said its great and easy to get head shots etc . danm i cannot wait.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> in the Wii podcast i like what matt said about th aiming with the bow or sling shot or gale boomerang
> 
> 
> he said it toatly whips the floor with the Dual analog setup! i cannot wait to play this he said its great and easy to get head shots etc . danm i cannot wait.



the podcasts from ign are hilarious...

I trust matt more than any other journalist on the net .


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Tax is already included over here, much easier this way.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 4, 2006)

I held the Wii mote in my hand, and saw the Wii in person.

So fuckin' sleek, yo. Controller are no problem. Unless you have the hands the size of a new born babies, you should _not_ have a problem.

Count me in for the Midnight Launch, bitches. Trauma Center and Zelda are _mine_.


----------



## Aman (Nov 4, 2006)

Is the Wii torturing me on purpose? T__T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

ofcourse

one more month and two days


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2006)

what is dual analog? is that like 1 wii mote in each and?  that would be sweet, wat game can use controls like that


----------



## RockLee (Nov 4, 2006)

Two nunchucks? o_O


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2006)

i want to use 2 wii motes for star wars games, 2 blades


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> what is dual analog? is that like 1 wii mote in each and?  that would be sweet, wat game can use controls like that



Dual analog= two analog sticks


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Excited truck was something you wanted? Hummmm


Don't knock it 'til you played it. That was by far the most surprising thing I played on Wii. I never expected myself to enjoy a racing game so much...


As for this whole import discussion, I'm sure it won't be long before someone figures out how to play import games. I HAVE to get Bleach Wii and Naruto GNT 5, so I'll jump on whatever it takes to play import games. I'm not worried about it, it'll happen sooner or later...

If I was in Europe, well, I'd either import a console and games from America, or I'd just deal with it because honestly I think Zelda can occupy you until the other games launch...

Or I'd just move to America...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

il finish zelda in some days, zelda won't last long


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

You'd have to play it for almost 3 days non stop. I'd say you'd have to have no life to finish it in less than a week or so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

2Shea said:


> You'd have to play it for almost 3 days non stop. I'd say you'd have to have no life to finish it in less than a week or so.



ok it might take a week


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> il finish zelda in some days, zelda won't last long


You don't finish a 100+ hour game in "some days". And anyone that just plays Zelda through once and doesn't go through all the extras the game offers is a straight up loser.   Zelda has some wonderful longevity to it... 

Speaking of Zelda, here's a nice recap of some early previews of the game...



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Nintendo 64's Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is even to this day heralded as the greatest videogame ever made by too many gamers and critics to count. Now, bearing that in mind, Twilight Princess is bigger, deeper, and prettier.





			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> "I seriously cannot see myself playing the Cube version and enjoying it nearly as much. I know that it is the same core game...and I would enjoy the story just as much...but the physical connection of actually feeling like Link is absolutely priceless."





			
				Planet Gamecube said:
			
		

> "But ever since the announcement of the Wii version, there has been the debate over which version of Zelda is going to control better. My friends, the debate is over: Wii Zelda is the real deal."





			
				Kotaku said:
			
		

> "The game is remarkably cinematic, but not in the cheesy Hollywood-wannabe way that so often traps the gaming industry ... Does Twilight Princess need to be on the Wii? Probably not. But the game is a little better for it."





			
				1UP said:
			
		

> "If Twilight Princess manages to uphold the level of quality seen in its opening hours for the entire duration of the adventure, it will unquestionably go down as one of the greats. Imagine Ocarina of Time, but polished and expanded and refined and generally perfected."





			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> "Twilight Princess' now-mandatory use of the Wii remote has been the subject of much 'love it/hate it' talk online, and we'll admit to mixed emotions ourselves after having played it the first times, but after spending a longer period with it, we have to say that we're still on the fence but leaning towards being cool with it--with some reservations."





			
				Game|Life said:
			
		

> "I was worried that the Wii version of the game would be rendered gimmicky and unsuitable for long-term play sessions. But now I've played it, and not only has every lingering speck of doubt been scrubbed clean, I was actually shocked at how well it worked."





			
				GameDaily said:
			
		

> "Twilight Princess may be the greatest Zelda ever ... Jaded critics will no doubt find lots to complain about, but don't listen to them. Twilight Princess is not only the Wii's quintessential killer app, but also one of the best adventure games to come along since Resident Evil 4."


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 4, 2006)

you gotta love living just across the river from oregon, a short little drive of about 5 minutes gets me into portland and into no sales tax baby!!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 4, 2006)

Ign's Matt updated Impressions


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

4th already been posted. Zelda is like Final Fantasy, gotta play them ALL the way through to truly feel them


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> You don't finish a 100+ hour game in "some days". And anyone that just plays Zelda through once and doesn't go through all the extras the game offers is a straight up loser.   Zelda has some wonderful longevity to it...
> 
> Speaking of Zelda, here's a nice recap of some early previews of the game...



I only played windwaker once, never bothered with the extra's i don't like replaying a entire game just to find some more stuff


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I only played windwaker once, never bothered with the extra's i don't like replaying a entire game just to find some more stuff


And thus...you phail as a gamer...

People who don't understand the depth of Zelda games FTL.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> And thus...you phail as a gamer...
> 
> People who don't understand the depth of Zelda games FTL.



I generally don't care, I play the game for the story and fun, not to get that final last heart and the very last fairy


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I generally don't care, I play the game for the story and fun, not to get that final last heart and the very last fairy


That's not what I mean. There's ample number of sidequests and exploration that's lots of fun, not just heart collecting. I don't blame people who don't want to get every little thing, but Zelda games have much more depth than just the main quest and collecting things. And there's a lot of fun to be had in a second playthrough...


Here's an interesting little thing that stuck out to me in Matt's preview:





> It might seem like a little thing, but shaking the remote in lieu of pressing a button more accurately conveys the sense that you're in control of a sword. It honestly, truly does. And I'm neither lying nor brainwashed when I state that, given the choice, there is no way I would go back to the old control scheme.



Oh, and speaking of how long it takes to play it:


> You could conceivably spend five or more hours messing around in Ordon Village the first day you play the game, and that represents about one percent of the adventure, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That's not what I mean. There's ample number of sidequests and exploration that's lots of fun, not just heart collecting. I don't blame people who don't want to get every little thing, but Zelda games have much more depth than just the main quest and collecting things. And there's a lot of fun to be had in a second playthrough...
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting little thing that stuck out to me in Matt's preview:
> ...



Oh I always do all the side quests and stuff, i just don't collect everything


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2006)

Well 70 hours doesn't include the side quests, just the main base story.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh I always do all the side quests and stuff, i just don't collect everything


Well, I don't see you going through the game in a few days then, unless you have no life whatsoever...

I'm gonna play this game to hell and back over Thanksgiving break, but given my tough schedule I probably won't beat it for a little while and I definitely won't be done with it for months...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

the sunday i get the game i will put in about 10 hours into it. i dont care if i go to bed at 5am lol just because my classes on monday do not start till 1 pm!


honestly i do not see myself getting EVERYTHING until at least christmas/january  and this is at least 10 hours a week play.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

70 Hours for a adventure game? That's so long


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe so but whats odd ZElda adds RPG elements to the game to. Its hard to say but alot of people keep saying this RPG lata lata. Zelda has quite a bit of RPG elements in the game but at its core its a action/adventure.


I was kinda worried on the length but they said the action and everything else is pretty varied and that you will not get to a point where "guh i do not want to do this anymore" there saying that everything feels new in terms of gameplay and mixed with some old stuff.


plus of course its your first time through and i bet it took ppl a while because its supposed to be the hardest zelda out of them all as well.

the one person got 2/3rds of the way through and clocked 27 hours in. So the challenge is there which is good .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, don't get me wrong, 70 hours of zelda can't be bad  But still a big number for adventage. Still can't wait to play it though


----------



## Hylian (Nov 5, 2006)

zelda games can never be too long


----------



## Frieza (Nov 5, 2006)

I have it preordered. I get in two weeks, and nothing can make me happier then to play this. I hope it encompasses everything we loved about the games before it and added a whole lot more. And from what I hear: it has. I preordered about 4 games, but I honestly will spend all my time playing this game. 70 hours, man that is freaking awesome.


----------



## Zeig (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey how i see it, the higher the price it better be a good kick ass long lasting game.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 5, 2006)

zelda costs just as much as the other wii games, but it probably cost
twice as much or more to make


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

4 Years, better be the best they can do!!!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Production Since 04 (E3)

They had the 1/3 ver done by 05 (E3)

its done now ( 06 )


Delay= the best thing they ever did = more $$


----------



## RockLee (Nov 5, 2006)

This is how you make happy fun time with wacky female Japanese morning hosts, yes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Wii makes CNN's Top 6 Stylish Tech Gadgets.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2006)

OMG, I just lost a part of my soul...

...I just got a PS3 preorder...

$654.82...no game...no extras...dear god...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow , Where did your preorder from?

Thats like...Too much money for Me...more than*HALF A GRAND*

geez


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG, I just lost a part of my soul...
> 
> ...I just got a PS3 preorder...
> 
> $654.82...no game...no extras...dear god...



...... well it seems like you got the 600 dollar model but not sure why you posted this here =/


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ...... well it seems like you got the 600 dollar model but not sure why you posted this here =/


sorry, I'm just in shock...

My boss called me all in a panic and gave me a link to Best Buy preorders that just went up...I didn't have much time to think about it, I just jumped on it...

If I can't sell that thing before I need to pay it off my credit card bill, I'm straight up f'd...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> sorry, I'm just in shock...
> 
> My boss called me all in a panic and gave me a link to Best Buy preorders that just went up...I didn't have much time to think about it, I just jumped on it...
> 
> If I can't sell that thing before I need to pay it off my credit card bill, I'm straight up f'd...



its a big possiblity they could cancel those preorders honestly.

I posted the link like an hour ago( Best buy Preorder on a seperate thread )

Too many peeps preordering around the net , yet they havent closed the link? possibility of a big mistake 

anyways , back to Wii

Toys R US isnt doing a midnight launch.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2006)

The Best Buy preorders are closed.

My friend did manage to preorder one though lol.


Anyway, All I've been reading is good things about the Wii, I honestly can't wait to play it. Not much longer at all now!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> its a big possiblity they could cancel those preorders honestly.


Yeah, I was thinking that. Wouldn't bother me, it sure would give me less to worry about...



> Toys R US isnt doing a midnight launch.


Wal-mart is though, no surprise...

    *  Price: $249.24
    * 11/16, product arrives, accessories will be set out.
    * Tickets will be passed out for midnight sales on 11/18 @ 10pm.
    * Wii sales start on 11/19 @ 12:01AM.
    * They'll hand out a max of 50 Wii tickets, but there aren't necessarily that many units.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that. Wouldn't bother me, it sure would give me less to worry about...
> 
> Wal-mart is though, no surprise...
> 
> ...



Definitely , I do remember them canceling preorders during the 360 boom era.
Best buy Ps3 page is definitely down.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

is that everyone walmart though NM? i mean for GC i had to wait in line first come first serve. and i had to SIT there the whole time.

this time around i am going around 12pm i will camp out for about 12 hours or so.

my walmart said that they will have over 100 units more than what the GC had at my store ( 60 GCs) . Either way i am camping out for 12 freaking hours baby!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2006)

^ dammit , all this pre order shit is kept secret by the companies!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG, I just lost a part of my soul...
> 
> ...I just got a PS3 preorder...
> 
> $654.82...no game...no extras...dear god...



LMAO I almost did that too!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 5, 2006)

ppl act like these are the last Consoles that are going to be shipped Ever. Patience is a virtue


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha, it's true, this happens always though


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> ppl act like these are the last Consoles that are going to be shipped Ever. Patience is a virtue


If I don't get a Wii day one, I swear my body will self-destruct. Think Vegeta's Final Explosion...


----------



## Frieza (Nov 5, 2006)

To get my hands on a new system, new games and a f***'n great zelda game. Well let me say I feel exactly like Cartmen right now.


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

NM, you shouldn't have any problems with selling your PS3. 

And you should be able to get a Wii too, even if you don't camp out.





Vegitto-kun said:


> ofcourse
> 
> one more month and two days


Yeah. T__T

So you're buying it now?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

Aman said:


> NM, you shouldn't have any problems with selling your PS3.
> 
> And you should be able to get a Wii too, even if you don't camp out.
> Yeah. T__T
> ...



no im just stating a fact 

one month and one day


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2006)

It still feels kind of odd that in less than 2 weeks the Nintendo Wii will be out in the states. It's like I'm kid again waiting for christmas morning.

I'm not sure if my gamestop will be doing a midnight launch. They have done that before with certain consoles (360) and games (Halo2), so I wouldn't be shocked if they did the same thing with the Wii. I just have to call ahead.


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no im just stating a fact
> 
> one month and one day


Liar, we're both buying it at launch and you know it. 


Samatarou said:


> It still feels kind of odd that in less than 2 weeks the Nintendo Wii will be out in the states. It's like I'm kid again waiting for christmas morning.
> 
> I'm not sure if my gamestop will be doing a midnight launch. They have done that before with certain consoles (360) and games (Halo2), so I wouldn't be shocked if they did the same thing with the Wii. I just have to call ahead.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2006)

^lol

I'm planning to buy 1 or 2 games from the gamestop store I pre-ordered the Wii and buy 3-4 more games from a target store ($200 target gift card )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

If I buy it il get two games, zelda and red steel, what else is coming out


----------



## Zeig (Nov 5, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> ^lol
> 
> I'm planning to buy 1 or 2 games from the gamestop store I pre-ordered the Wii and buy 3-4 more games from a target store ($200 target gift card )


Another lucky soul here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2006)

Zeig said:


> Another lucky soul here.



I had to waste an hour of my life participating in a psychological research study to get the $200 Gift Card, so it was well-earned  

6 games in total. The launch titles aren't super spectacular, but a few key titles did catch my eye and I plan to get them 

To be honest there's probably 2-3 games that I'm willing to pay for in cash on launch day, but and extra $200 gives me more incentive to get the games that I was thinking of possibly getting later down the line.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

you should get the wii with the gift card o__O;


----------



## RockLee (Nov 5, 2006)

Joiks. The best I can hope for is

Zelda, Trauma Center, and an extra Wii-mote+nunchuck.


----------



## Zeig (Nov 5, 2006)

> I had to waste an hour of my life participating in a psychological research study to get the $200 Gift Card, so it was well-earned
> 
> 6 games in total. The launch titles aren't super spectacular, but a few key titles did catch my eye and I plan to get them
> 
> To be honest there's probably 2-3 games that I'm willing to pay for in cash on launch day, but and extra $200 gives me more incentive to get the games that I was thinking of possibly getting later down the line.


I see, but i wasn't trying to say you just got it through no hard work or for free, I was saying you are lucky to have to ability to be able to have the money already.  

But yeah, I agree with Vegitto-kun, you should get the Wii with the gift card. Makes more since to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

im going to a game convention on the 11'th of november where il play on the wii AND the PS3 HAH


----------



## Hylian (Nov 5, 2006)

Naruto: Clash of Ninja EX for the Wii date! 



> Takara Tomy communicates that the Actionspiel Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen ex will appear in February/March 2007 in Japan. The development are taken over by Dream Factory, which already made the flogging play The Bouncer (PS2) for Square Enix.


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

That was faster than I expected.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

Doesn't matter a thing if the wii isn't regionfree


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

You don't think there will be a way to get around that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2006)

Aman said:


> You don't think there will be a way to get around that?



No way possible. After all it's not like the gamecube had any devices to bypass such a problem


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Well do not expect a Freeloader just because of the Self loading media drive. Though since the Wii is upgradeable firmware i think nintendo will do something to prevent such things. Honestly i think a mod chip will be created to allow you to play other region games.

But to be honest you know how many japanease games i have for consoles? 2 and one of them sucks. Since naruto and bleach are allready in america the games will come as well.

but for some titles i can see why ppl want region free etc expecially europe. Is region lock a bummer? yes but its not to a point where i will not purchase the system. My naruto games will come to the states like they are now and same with bleach games. These are the only games i import anime fighters basically.

But i know some fighters will never come here and thats what makes me 


Anyways on the Wii front i am making a good Wii video i got the credits done and i think everyone will like the credits  greatly. I am tuning the bulk of the music video out now like adding videos or taking out etc. Basically what i want in this video is to show off the Wii and what it can do with its controller and games you can expect on the system.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well do not expect a Freeloader just because of the Self loading media drive. Though since the Wii is upgradeable firmware i think nintendo will do something to prevent such things. Honestly i think a mod chip will be created to allow you to play other region games.
> 
> But to be honest you know how many japanease games i have for consoles? 2 and one of them sucks. Since naruto and bleach are allready in america the games will come as well.
> 
> ...



Sounds cool , I hope you dont put cheesy music on it  

Hope to see it soon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well do not expect a Freeloader just because of the Self loading media drive. Though since the Wii is upgradeable firmware i think nintendo will do something to prevent such things. Honestly i think a mod chip will be created to allow you to play other region games.
> 
> But to be honest you know how many japanease games i have for consoles? 2 and one of them sucks. Since naruto and bleach are allready in america the games will come as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah you can't say shit, you don't know how much crap we have gone through

if nintendo does everything to stop importing, I will burn my wii infront of their offices


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Sounds cool , I hope you dont put cheesy music on it
> 
> Hope to see it soon.





I can upload the music i will be using and send it to ya if you want to here it.



@vegitto

Either way you look at it Japanease games are not supposed to be sold out of japan or played on any other system out of japan. All i see you complaining about is the amount of patience  you (Europeans) need to wait to get a game compared to the America's or Japan.

honestly do not blame nintendo blame freaking europe who do not buy as much games or systems like america /japan does. This is why Europe / middle asia is in distance 3rd in terms of gaming market share. If europeans loved games just as much as americans  and bought as much as amercians then  you would get them earilier. Hence this is why we get stuff earilier than you do because A. America is the number 1 gaming market share leader and B. companys get more profit here than europe.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I can upload the music i will be using and send it to ya if you want to here it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What music did you have in mind?


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

Btw SS3, have you uploaded that high quality SSBB trailer yet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I can upload the music i will be using and send it to ya if you want to here it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europe is the quickest growing market though

yeah fuck games, maybe I should just quit, if im just regarded as a third rang customer, I know that naruto taisen ex won't be released here

most games don't come out here at all, its not the problem with the waiting to be honest, its the fac tthat shitload good games don't come here


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Europe is the quickest growing market though
> 
> yeah fuck games, maybe I should just quit, if im just regarded as a third rang customer, I know that naruto taisen ex won't be released here
> 
> most games don't come out here at all, its not the problem with the waiting to be honest, its the fac tthat shitload good games don't come here



I dont know why Naruto games are so overrated , honestly.

Damn...I played Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 , probably one of worst single player ever...Thank god I rented it.
Maybe cause It didnt have enough characters or what not ,Stupid English dubs, but thats another topic  

Back to the Europe, There are plenty of games other than Naruto/Bleach to look foward too, Imports arent everything.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah... most anime games suck anyway lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Aman said:


> Btw SS3, have you uploaded that high quality SSBB trailer yet?



No i have not but i will look into doing that a little later


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Yeah... most anime games suck anyway lol.



*BELIEVE IT*


Anyways , Did Goku post this trailer before? Im not quite sure but

Its the trailer for Pokemon Revolution 



Looks pretty cool.
I dont care if its a " kids " game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I dont know why Naruto games are so overrated , honestly.
> 
> Damn...I played Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 , probably one of worst single player ever...Thank god I rented it.
> Maybe cause It didnt have enough characters or what not ,Stupid English dubs, but thats another topic
> ...



Well yeah the ps2 games suck arse

the gamecube games are awesome


Its also a crap move since the ps3 is region free

nintendo once again let down their fans whats next?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Its the trailer for Pokemon Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hell yeah, Battle Revolution will be a great game, as will/are Diamond and Pearl for DS.


----------



## Aman (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No i have not but i will look into doing that a little later


Really?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Ya np and i will also upload a retrospective of all the zelda titles from Gametrailers.com they have up to 4 parts next weekend is part 5. i will upload all those in 1 zip for you all!


though first i need to go get something to eat and get my laundry done.


@vegitto

i highly doubt the majority of nintendo fans where wanting a Region Free based system  , maybe the importers but there a minority i think .  


though i was part of that minoity where i wanted them to do what sony did and make there system like they did with there handhelds region free but o well


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought Wii was region free...just not in europe.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

il never forgive nintendo for being old fashioned idiots about regions


and please for the love of god learn how to write my name


----------



## pajamas (Nov 5, 2006)

I've never imported a game, and don't really plan to. So it doesn't bother me one bit....

Yeah.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet god man thats awesome! that deserves a REp because you made my day. This is great news , who ever gets the GC verison above the Wii verson now is a FOOL!


----------



## Kduff (Nov 5, 2006)

*Oh, The IRONY.*

So Vegitto, how does it feel to be on the other side of the fence?  You're the minority now that cares about something, and guess what, you don't get what you want.

Haha, it makes my day.  MOST people don't care about regions, so WHY should Nintendo cater to a MINORITY.  Hell, I never even NOTICED that any of my previous consoles were or weren't region locked, so I never CARED.

Sound familiar?  At least I can still play Zelda, even though Nintendo is catering to the majority.  You, on the other hand, can't play any of the imports you want until someone makes some firmware for imports on the Wii.  So sad.

Maybe next time you'll understand why SOME people care about stuff that other's don't.

And about the updates to TP... I don't get it.  Why would Nintendo mess up the continuity of the story of the game by adding dungeons?  Part of the reason I play a dungeon is to get to the end to progress the story, so what will Nintendo do to make dungeons more understandable?  

I for one doubt there'll be many dungeons, probably just some updates or something of the sort.  I actually kind of want them to leave the game alone, unless they need to fix something.  My opinion is that a game should be done once it's shipped, and updates (or patches... god I hate patches) shouldn't have to be put out post-release.  That's just me though.  If it makes the game better, and is something that should NOT have been in the game before it was released, that's fine.  

I don't want another Square Enix debacle where they're talking about fixing bugs in the game AFTER they release, to make production easier.  That's just crazy.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 5, 2006)

Thats awesome news, but I thought George Harrison died... o.o And I didn't think he worked for Nintendo xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

Well from reading that article he could be talking in general not sure if he is talking about ZElda but the whole topic is about zelda so who knows.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 5, 2006)

Maybe adding side quests or something, and possibly updating NPC's dialogue to make it seem like the world is a living, breathing being, and not just code that spits out the same response every time you talk to them.

I think that's a pretty nifty idea.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 5, 2006)

I think that'd be excellent.

How about, as time progresses, they tweak TP by adding more people, or a whole new town? That'd be neat.

Also, an extra dungeon with an extra-hard boss would be awesome, like the hidden bosses in KH.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> well rock there is also webcam sex said to give you map details as well. Though my friend put in a phila zipcode in and it registed as Newyork



funny... [/B]seeker.com/*wii*


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 5, 2006)

this in a way is completely off-topic but I've been wondering for a looong time. I've heard it pronounced both ways Nintendo "wEE" and Nintendo "wHY" which is the correct pronunciation?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> this in a way is completely off-topic but I've been wondering for a looong time. I've heard it pronounced both ways Nintendo "wEE" and Nintendo "wHY" which is the correct pronunciation?



Its pronounced "We" meaning "everyone" which is nintendo's goal for this system.  Meaning non gamers, lapse gamers,and hardcore.


----------



## kakoishii (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its pronounced "We" meaning "everyone" which is nintendo's goal for this system.  Meaning non gamers, lapse gamers,and hardcore.


then those guys on g4 have been saying it wrong for a while now


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone who actually watches G4 anymore and expects to get any worthwhile gaming information is just stupid.


----------



## Dave (Nov 6, 2006)

did you see these pics??? they show were the gamecube controller slots and memory card slots are....they are on top of it!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> did you see these pics??? they show were the gamecube controller slots and memory card slots are....they are on top of it!



We knew about this for what? more then a year now?


----------



## Dave (Nov 6, 2006)

o well......it was a surprise to me....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Kduff said:


> So Vegitto, how does it feel to be on the other side of the fence?  You're the minority now that cares about something, and guess what, you don't get what you want.
> 
> Haha, it makes my day.  MOST people don't care about regions, so WHY should Nintendo cater to a MINORITY.  Hell, I never even NOTICED that any of my previous consoles were or weren't region locked, so I never CARED.
> 
> ...



What a way to compare, not being able to play games from japan/america = link changing his sword from left to right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Honestly no doubt in my mind that Nintendo is the Best in Action/Adventure/platformers. NO question about it and TWP will capalize and show everyone that Nintendo's BEST can outshine the Rest.  Just like they did when Super MArio 64 released , just like they did when OoT was released even back in the NES/SNES days a full fledge nintendo made game either revoultionized the gaming industry or made that genre expand farther than anyone else dreamed of.


what does this have to TWP? because TWP will do that and expand what Action/Adventuring is all about baby and i cannot FREAKING WAIT!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the smashbros trailer Goku, now where are my sonic vids? xDD


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

It's all good, take you're time man. I'm anxiously awaiting your video anyway, so keep working on it


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Aman, it wouldn't satisfy me, because I don't waste money on imported games, even though I know a lot of Japanese.  If there were an option to play lefty, it wouldn't hurt anyone.  Either you'd use it or not.  And everyone would be happy.
> 
> And if Link was still left handed, no one would care, besides people who like to bitch about the sword being in the other hand.  I mean, according to you, and everyone out there, it doesn't matter which hand it's in for gameplay.  Even if you did notice it, it would have been a minor inconvenience to you at best.  To lefties, it's a smack in the face.


But if it was region free you wouldn't be mad about it like with which hand you use in TWP. Yeah, everyone would be happy if there was an option for that, but unfortunately we won't have that option, and no I wouldn't care if Link was left handed.  What I said in the other thread was that people who don't play games as much would be mad about swinging their right hand and Link swinging his left hand, I wouldn't care, being left handed is Link, I understood you in that thread, what I didn't understand was why you didn't understand their choice.


> You'll get your firmware eventually.  Hell, I don't even care about the left handed thing much anymore (because I've got my rant out and proven my point, to intelligent people anyway,) I just enjoy arguing with you about it.  It amuses me.


You have proven your point about it, but in your posts in that thread you presented why Link should be left handed and you wondered why they did it, and I answered. You have proven your point and I do understand why you'd want him to be left handed, I don't believe I mentioned what would be the best for me, I said that I understood why they did it. But I don't understand why we're still on this topic when it's basically the same things over and over again.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> did you see these pics???
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Are those from my uploaded video? I was the first one to get that on YouTube:
Link removed


Kduff said:


> If there were an option to play lefty, it wouldn't hurt anyone.  Either you'd use it or not.  And everyone would be happy.


It seems to me if there was a way they could just have an option that mirrored everything they would have. But although that sounds easy that doesn't mean it necessarily is. We can't take the programmers for granite, it may actually be impossible if not extremely difficult to include both modes.



Kduff said:


> And if Link was still left handed, no one would care, besides people who like to bitch about the sword being in the other hand.  I mean, according to you, and everyone out there, it doesn't matter which hand it's in for gameplay.  Even if you did notice it, it would have been a minor inconvenience to you at best.  To lefties, it's a smack in the face.


It's a minor inconvience to one party or the other, no way to avoid that. It just makes sense to minimize the number of people affected. You can't blame Nintendo for making the most logical choice just because your in the minority. Better a small group of people get face smacked than a large group.  



> Hell, I don't even care about the left handed thing much anymore (because I've got my rant out and proven my point, to intelligent people anyway,) I just enjoy arguing with you about it.  It amuses me.


Just so you know, many people call that being a _troll_...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

THQ is CORRECT^^^

Have you guys seen the commercials for the PS3?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> THQ is CORRECT^^^
> 
> Have you guys seen the commercials for the PS3?


:amazed OMFG I saw one last night. Something with a f'd up baby like something out of a horror movie.

It made me never want to touch a PS3 as long as I live...


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, the ''scary'' one.  I'll find a link.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

Tell me about it.^^^

Freaked me out.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Link.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 6, 2006)

> You may have enjoyed the Wii episode of South Park last week but Comedy Central isn’t done with the Wii just yet. According to the report below, the company will have a “Thanxgiveaway Wiikend” event, where 48 Wii’s (as well as portage GPS devices) will be given away from Nov. 23-27th




Comedy central loves the wiii. first south park and now this


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey guys, what do you guys think about the zelda music? 

Alot of people are moaning because its Midi music, which personaly I think its badass.
I love the ocarina of time/MM ambient temple music , I just love it! it brings me chills! for ex( Stone temple in MM)

you can sample what I'm talking about in this E3 Demo

No spoilers , Nothing new.
Link

What Im talking about starts at 0:45
Like a Temple guy melody?


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> Link.


Is that.... real?

Seriously?

... isn't Nintendo the one that should be having all the lame "it's for kids" jokes? This is ridiculous...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

That was super cool^^^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

Are you guys in school?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmm... on that PS3 ad, there was a comment that made some sense I guess...



> well, i was saying, this ad might mean that the PS3 is not for babies...


PS3: Not for babies, it makes them cry!
Not for anybody else either, price too high!



> Holy...shit...


That pretty much describes it as well...



> First, the baby is normal. Then PS3 does the 2001 monolith thing on the baby's brain. Shortly afterwards, you hear the PS3 laugh thru the baby. The PS3 then does a Ring-esque vison on the baby which overloads the baby's brain and makes it cry. The rewind part is the PS3 stealing the baby's soul. Finally, you see the PS3 rise and hear the real baby's voice coming from inside the PS3. So now the baby's soul trapped inside the PS3 and the PS3 controls the baby... And I want a PS3 because?




I've got nothing against Sony, but seriously... it needs to replace its marketing department.

Bad Chucky memories as well. Ugh...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

Just took the words right out of my mouth.^^^

There is another com on the PS3. 

It isn't as freaky, but still doesn't make sense either.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

> First, the baby is normal. Then PS3 does the 2001 monolith thing on the baby's brain. Shortly afterwards, you hear the PS3 laugh thru the baby. The PS3 then does a Ring-esque vison on the baby which overloads the baby's brain and makes it cry. The rewind part is the PS3 stealing the baby's soul. Finally, you see the PS3 rise and hear the real baby's voice coming from inside the PS3. So now the baby's soul trapped inside the PS3 and the PS3 controls the baby... And I want a PS3 because?



*dies laughing*

Jesus Christ. I know that Sony tries really really hard to be avant guarde, but when you are so far ahead that you lose your audience... maybe it's time to backtrack. xD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

They lost their audience a loooong while ago.....^^^


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

*points to baby* 

Isn't that like... Too much backtracking? :S


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

*YES!!!!!* ANBU RECRUIT!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

(sorry for double post)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't mind you celebrating, as long as you mention Nintendo in your post. 

I meant conceptually, Mizura.  

xD Seriously. I mean, this reminds me of the whole "White is Coming" fiasco.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Let's just get off this topic. 
*rewatches commercial*


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

> I mean, this reminds me of the whole "White is Coming" fiasco.


*remembers that one*

They REALLY need to change their marketing team.

SERIOUSLY. It's for their own good.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you seen the other commercials?

There was with a little white boy, who appeared to be getting ready for school. In his dingy home, he passed by his mother, and went on the roof. There is a grim city, and there are people on the roofs of the urban complexes, all as somber as the last. Suddendly, shadows. A fleet of them. We glance up, and what appear to be spaceships, or PS3s, are flying over head, and it begins to rain.

Apparantly, we must welcome our new Sony overlords and offer them our nubile children as _sacrifice_.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Check the title people, a little too much discussion about the PS3 to me, do it in the PS3 news thread instead.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Bu-bu-bu... 

Wait one second... When did you commandeer this thread?! 

Ahem.

I will allow approximately one more page of this. Less is desirable. Remember, this is a Wii thread.

On that note, anyone seen the Wii Boxarts? <3


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been doing it all the time, just didn't let you notice. 

Yeah, I love most of the boxarts. <3


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 6, 2006)

The Playstation adds blow.

Anyone see any Wii adds popping up anywhere? (any any any)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope. 

Also, it's not for TP. It was a statement made in general, but people are applying it to TP, due to confusion in the interview.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

I can't be bothered to find the quote, but in essance:

Game Mag: So, what's up with games and WiiConnect24?

Nintendude: Oh, we are planning to use it to add stuff to games.

Game Mag: What about TP and WiiConnect24?

Nintendude: We are just trying to finish the game/get it ready for launch. Connect24 connectivity will come later.

Internet conclusion!

OMG ZELDA AM HAVE NEW DUNGEONS TRU TEH NETZ HORAYZ


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2006)

They will come out with Wii comms soon. 

They will rule!!

I hope they are not as weird as PS3's.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Probably a bunch of random people in white, tastefully decorated rooms, playing with a Wii.

Or, a hand moving with the Wii-mote, making the sounds of a bat, a racket, a sword, ect.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I can't be bothered to find the quote, but in essance:
> 
> Game Mag: So, what's up with games and WiiConnect24?
> 
> ...




That's fanboys for ya.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Hey guys, what do you guys think about the zelda music?
> 
> Alot of people are moaning because its Midi music, which personaly I think its badass.
> I love the ocarina of time/MM ambient temple music , I just love it! it brings me chills! for ex( Stone temple in MM)
> ...



NOt all of it is midi music it has been confirmed that there will be orchestral tracks as well in the game at important parts. 


Honestly from what i heard of the in game music it sounds good. Just what i expect from a zelda game.

@slime

OOOO late man , late! that was allready posted


----------



## slimscane (Nov 6, 2006)

I asked earlier if it had been, but no one gave me a straight answer!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

There have been a bunch of Wii ads in magazines and such, I think they have been focusing on that kind of advertising over commercials. We prolly won't see any untill maybe this week or next.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2006)

massive question, if i wanna play imported games on my wii, do i need an explorer or something or can i just buy the game and play!?


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

^The Wii is not region free Bill, you'll have to mod it I guess, since I doubt a Free Loader will work, unless Nintendo let it work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

6 more days untill I rape zelda on the wii


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^The Wii is not region free Bill, you'll have to mod it I guess, since I doubt a Free Loader will work, unless Nintendo let it work.



GAY! Seriously I can't buy the American one, I'll have to wait another two weeks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Scared Link said:


> GAY! Seriously I can't buy the American one, I'll have to wait another two weeks



im with you even though we will get responses on how its not what the majority wants and how its not needed, if sony suddenly stopped region free I bet everybody here will be like "HAHAHA"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Zelda and Wii Play disc art  *



Here it is Slime, ( freaking over 15 pages back this thread flys like the wind) intresting  i like the White approach ( i love macs coloring so i would obviously like Wii's)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

6 more days? On the 11th you get your Wii?


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im with you even though we will get responses on how its not what the majority wants and how its not needed, if sony suddenly stopped region free I bet everybody here will be like "HAHAHA"


If it was region free that would satisfy everyone.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> If it was region free that would satisfy everyone.



Nintendo doesn't care about european people


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nintendo doesn't care about european people



No gaming company really does


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nintendo doesn't care about european people



Apparently they do considering the Wii comes out in December when the PS3 comes out in march


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Apparently they do considering the Wii comes out in December when the PS3 comes out in march



The PS3 has a valid reason they cant produce enough consoles

europe is always last


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nintendo doesn't care about european people


Wasn't it going to be region locked everywhere? And even though it sucks, compared to previous console releases, I'm thankful that we get it only one week after Japan and two weeks after America, normally it's much longer and it's still a global launch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

Global launch = everywhere in the world on the same day

I don't even see the point of spreading the dates


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

That's not a global launch to me.

And they're producing new units all the time, so if it launches in America two weeks before Europe, they'll have more units available since the ones being produced in the 2 week gap can go to Europe. I'm just glad we're not too far behind Japan and the US...


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah me too, 6 days behind Japan is okay, right?


----------



## Dave (Nov 6, 2006)

i need your peoples opinion...witch should i get.........zelda....or red steel?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2006)

Zelda. I'm getting Zelda, Red Steel/Far Cry and Wii Play. Plus another controller and nunchuku.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

zelda and redsteel

zelda


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm gonna wait for gamespot's reviews then i'm gonna pre-order.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

If you're a big Hajime no Ippo fan, well here are some screen from the Wii game. ^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

if wii was region free I would of bought it


----------



## Kduff (Nov 6, 2006)

Ichigo, you should get Zelda.  For the simple fact that it's a Zelda game.  And also because Red Steel is looking kinda iffy in the control department.  Just because it's a Zelda game, you know it will be quality, and if you do your research, this Zelda game has had more work done to it than any other.

Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda.

Get Zelda: Twilight Princess.  No contest.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm getting Zelda and Red Steel, and prolly a few more, but those are just the two I'm getting at launch. I'm also getting another Wii-mote and Nunchuck at Launch. And prolly a case or something... I dunno lol.


----------



## Aman (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, I saw the Ippo pics, Dave. 

I'm going to get Zelda and probably DBZ.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 6, 2006)

Uhh, the massive difficulties in doing a worldwide launch are massive. I'm impressed, frankly.

I thought region-free applied to US<->Japan.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 6, 2006)

Fake page of the manga


LOL 

good stuff


----------



## Aecen (Nov 6, 2006)

Zelda hands down over Red Steel.  Im honestly looking at Zelda to be one of my top 3 games ever, and so far the reviews are making that o so possible.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...



Saw it on Robot Chicken last night, pretty good but not one of their best "clips".


----------



## Frieza (Nov 7, 2006)

I am getting Zelda with out a doubt(and playing it for a month or two), and Call of Duty 3 for some reason. I will also buying excite truck and some kind of fighter. I also have about 3 gamecube games to finish off.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2006)

If you want a fighter, SSBB is a must have.^^^

I am getting that for sure along with Zelda, Red Steel, Super Mario Galaxy, Metal Slug Anthology, and hopefully Hajime no Ippo.

But it all depends on how much money I make at work.^_^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone thought of the possibility (although it seems too easy, so very unlikely) that you'll somehow be able to patch your firmware and play import games if you get a hold of another region's startup disc?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been thinking along those lines.^^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Uhh, the massive difficulties in doing a worldwide launch are massive. I'm impressed, frankly.
> 
> I thought region-free applied to US<->Japan.



None of the regions are region free


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

Really? Last I heard, Europe was screwed, but it was still up in the air concerning US <-> Japan regionness.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Really? Last I heard, Europe was screwed, but it was still up in the air concerning US <-> Japan regionness.



That's what I thought too, but over the weekend I kept hearing differently in this thread. I think it had something to do with an interview with someone that took place last week 

@SSJ3Goku:

and yes, the countdown officially reads *11 days, 12 hours, 43 minutes, 23 seconds*, as of this post


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Ya kaplin came out and said she made a mistake about the system being region free.


and kira danm you for reading my deleated posts  when i figured  out the countdown thing i deleated it


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys just get the email from Gamestop about the Wii Bundle being delivered to your door? On thursday you can buy the bundle and get it shipped to your house. Sorry if I am late.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2006)

^ nah, wann send it to me?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> You guys just get the email from Gamestop about the Wii Bundle being delivered to your door? On thursday you can buy the bundle and get it shipped to your house. Sorry if I am late.




I'm avoiding game or console shipments for the next 20 days or so. I'm moving to a new house in two weeks, so I don't want to take the risk it being shipped to my old home  

So, I'll stick to my console pre-order v_v


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

That GameStop bundle is over $700 and they don't even tell you whats in it in the email...


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 7, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That GameStop bundle is over $700 and they don't even tell you whats in it in the email...



Yeah thats the only down part. Maybe they will release something later down the line about a core order.



> Wii Bundle
> And so here Wii are. Less than two weeks and counting until the most innovative product the video game industry has seen hits the streets.
> 
> This Thursday evening (CST), November 9, your opportunity to get in on the excitement arrives when the Wii Bundle becomes available for purchase online at GameStop.com. You'll get the best games, accessories and more in one convenient package delivered right to your door - all for under $699 plus tax and handling.
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2006)

tight i'll order it


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

What?! Don't, you silly twit. They don't say what games and stuff. Freakin' buy the console and the games seperately.

I could see them going "Here's Cars, Spongebob, Marvel, and Tony Hawk!"


----------



## Shiron (Nov 7, 2006)

RockLee said:


> What?! Don't, you silly twit. They don't say what games and stuff. Freakin' buy the console and the games seperately.
> 
> I could see them going "Here's Cars, Spongebob, Marvel, and Tony Hawk!"


Yeah, I definitely wouldn't get the bundle pack (at least not unless they announce what's in the thing). Just buy the Wii and whatever games you wnat with it. At least that way, you'll know that you'll be happy with what you're getting.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 7, 2006)

*I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.*


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

Octogon said:


> *I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.*



you can try Walmart , Target , best buy/Sams(Since they are getting alot of units) if you're lucky you might get one.

But ouch on 10AM , most Wii's will sell out quickly


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

RockLee said:


> What?! Don't, you silly twit. They don't say what games and stuff. Freakin' buy the console and the games seperately.
> 
> I could see them going "Here's Cars, Spongebob, Marvel, and Tony Hawk!"



Haha one good game and three sucky ones, that would suck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2006)

Octogon said:


> *I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.*



pm me ur name, addy , and a check for 5 bills


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2006)

Octogon said:


> *I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.*




You need someone willing to go out on your behalf, because leaving @ 10:00am isn't going to cut it. I remember sending my brother out on launch day for the gamecube and had no problems. 

I'm going myself this time around to get my Wii, but I'm still brininging my brothers becasue I'd like the extra protection  

Basically, just pay someone to go for you. O_O


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

> Haha one good game and three sucky ones, that would suck.


Which one is the good one?



> I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.


 Target, and Walmart. Get some friends to go to multiple places for better chances.

I mean, if you can't attend a midnight launch, you are kinda _screwed_.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, if you want one on launch, you'll most likely have to get someone else to go for ya, 10 am won't cut it.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

I going to a midnight launch, and if that fails, then I'm going to Target early in the morn. One near me has around 80 Wiis. <3


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

Octogon said:


> *I need suggestions, as I couldn't preorder and the earliest I can leave the house is 10 AM Sunday.*


Try the least likely places people will think of to go. Sears -> Target -> Best Buy. Don't even try Walmart or EB/Gamestop...

But honestly, I would get someone to either go for you or whatever it is that's keeping you, SCREW IT. Nothing is more important than the Wii, NOTHING.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Marvel...easy


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> First Wii game commercial (Red Steel) #1
> 
> here's


Link is screwed up...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

here's


now it should work  

"Red steel US commercial"


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

W-T-F...obviously both Nintendo and Sony need to take lesson's from Epic *Gears of war creators* For commercial help...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that commerical at all. shows the new gameplay aspect of the Wii controller and Red Steel using Swords/Guns and a funny old man telling the person he sucks lol


and nintendo did not make that commerical it was ubisoft


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> W-T-F...obviously both Nintendo and Sony need to take lesson's from Epic *Gears of war creators* For commercial help...



I thought it was funny  

not all game commercials need to be all dramatic either ex: (GoW)


----------



## Hylian (Nov 7, 2006)

lol i saw that old man before..
the commercial was pretty cool 

i cant wait for the zelda one


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Then ubisoft needs to take lessons. That was, sorry no offense to anyone who liked it, but the most retardest fucking commercial EVER. PS3 = creepy and weird. This was just lame and retarded...Before i get flammed i just needed to get that out


----------



## RockLee (Nov 7, 2006)

Better than PS3. It gets the idea across.

"Oh, forget it, just get the gun."

:lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd put them both in horrible, one being very little info on the system itself and just plain creepy. This one being stupid and retarded. So far 360 still has the best commercials


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

That was astronomically better than all the PS3 commercials I've seen. It made me laugh, so it did something right. It was more interesting than the Gears of War commercial IMO, that thing bored me." Oh look, another first person shooter, yay..." It didn't do the game justice IMO...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

First, showed nothing for it to be a first person shooter. It isn't a first person shooter. Though i felt metal fits better with the game the song was beatiful. So...haha no, faboish doesn't work this time


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol I thought it was quite funny, not the best, but still funny. Better than the PS3 commercials IMO, but I still like 360's commercials better, expecially that current one where all the game boxes come together to make the system xD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Lol I thought it was quite funny, not the best, but still funny. Better than the PS3 commercials IMO, but I still like 360's commercials better, expecially that current one where all the game boxes come together to make the system xD



Besides it being better then PS3, i agree. I think both are equally bad but that' sjust me. As for 360, seems they got those commercial packed down


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

Surprise surprise the company with the biggest marketing budget has the best commercials!  The 360 commercials are hit and miss to me, some are spot on while others are kinda "WTF?" Most gaming commercials in general are just boring too me.

Anything's better than Sony's abyssmal PSP commercials...especially the borderline racist ones...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't like the commercial very much, kind of made me feel lame just watching it  But it did show both types of gameplay, although I think the commercial  will appeal more to a demographic younger than which the game is rated for.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

I still don't get how there racist, and i love the PSP commercial's, what's so bad about them? There funny *I love squrriles ^_^*


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2006)

That just says it all...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2006)

In the back of our store we have a huge package with "Nintendo" written all over it. It's around a 7 foot tall box and extremely heavy. 

What could it be? I think it's our Wii kiosk. 

It will be setup Thursday when the Nintendo rep comes by. I'm going to help set it up with her and then we will be ready until launch.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

tell us what games they gave KN, so far all i been here its only excite truck atm.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the Red Steel commercial was okay.

At least it wasn't weird and creepy. =\

Seriously, what's up with Sony? If they're That desperate for ad ideas, they should just set up a forum to let faithful playstation fans deliver ideas for them. =\


----------



## Kduff (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay... anyone who defends the Red Steel commercial, but thinks the PS3 commercials are bad... can you say hypocrite?  They're both terrible.  One because it's a "poser" commercial that is trying to be avant garde and because it presents no info on the system at all, and the other because it's a complete rip-off of Kill Bill Vol. 2 (which was a rip off of who knows how many Kung Fu films, but at least Kill Bill presented it in a decent and entertaining manner) and it's just poorly written.

Yes, it's gets some info out on the game, but hell, if I didn't know what either Wii was or Red Steel, that commercial would turn me off of both as a consumer.  It's not hip, it's not funny, it's not so stupid it's funny, it's not contemporary, and it's not original.  Yeah, it makes fun of itself in the "I know I'm a parody" sort of way, but it's like a bad skit on SNL where fucking Jimmy Fallon keeps on laughing at himself.  

It's not a good commercial.  But, fanboys, just because it's not a good commercial, doesn't mean it's not a good game, and it doesn't mean the Nintendo sucks.  It's just a bad commercial.  Stop acting like that shit defines the console.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That just says it all...



Sorry i still don't get it. I may be a bit slow, can you explain it to me? Or show me a commercial of the psp and then say it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> tell us what games they gave KN, so far all i been here its only excite truck atm.



I'm not sure yet but I'll probably know Thursday. I can't even open the box yet since it's not time for it. 

We do have an Activision Wii demo disk in the electronics boat that has Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam and Marvel Ultimate Alliance on it titled "Activision and the Wii". It only registers for a penny to purchase so I'm guessing it's a give away item that will be given away with every Wii purchase.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That just says it all...



Nearly forgot about those squirrel commercials. The commercials tend to make light of a particular culture (the urban sub-culture), but I don't believe it was made with the intention of it being offensive, but sony does have have a track record of being surrounded by controversy. Initially, I thought people was referring to this ad:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Why can't we all just get along? 




As for the red steel commercial, it wasn't all that great, but it got the point across. You have the product placement and visuals of play in there, which is what you essentially need. It doesn't try to go too cereberal on you. But it wasn't all that funny either...but kudos on the effort

I'd probably rate it a 6/10, but the Sony commercial, just what was it trying to convey to the audience? Once I figure what the overall, message, I'll give it a proper rating but I'll be nice and say 2/10. Both companies need to ratchet up their marketing divisions, IMO O_O


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh...Well i didn't find it offense at all...nither did any of my friends *3 of whom are black* But ok


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

That was Ubisofts ad not nintendo's they did that marketing on there own. Though its not bad , its not great , i laughed at the old man and his last line "ah forget it get a gun" but they should have showed off more sword fighting parts with the remote .

plus do not forget the video i uploaded a page back  ( though the game looks pretty bad they did not put effort into you can tell )

@Kn

thx i allready got to play excite truck etc at the nintendo fusion tour so i was hoping for differant titles.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Oh...Well i didn't find it offense at all...nither did any of my friends *3 of whom are black* But ok



I found it funny as well. 

Not a big fan of the whole urban culture or people who expect me to exhibit such behavior just because of my race. But it's pretty easy to figure out that you're going to cause some people to get a bit perturbed. Sony knew they we're doing. They got the commercial to *I'm assuming* to appeal to a different type of audience so to speak. But I think Mircosoft and Nintendo have basically kept their commercials relatively neutral, because for them the culture of that their aiming for is the gamer culture as a whole, but _to each his own_ 

*too lazy to alter countdown title tonight*

I've been dying to try out Marvel Ultimate alliance, it's defintely going to be one of my launch titles. Good to know that it's a possible kiosk demo game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the commercial's, they make me laugh. "I'd Hit that"  Haha


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2006)

Kduff said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, it's just a commerical, some people find it funny, some don't. Take a chill pill. It's not hypocritical to say one's bad and the other isn't, they're completely different in every way. Nobody's saying the Red Steel one was great, but to some it's worth a laugh and at least you know what they're advertising. My mom saw the PS3 commercial and had no idea what that was advertising, but if she saw that, at least she'd know they were talking about a video game, although I'm sure it wouldn't interest her.

They both sucked, everyone agrees. But jeez you don't have to go on a rant because some people found something funny you didn't. Some people have easier senses of humor...don't get so worked up...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

^That wasn't really him worked up, lol, Kduff needs alot more then a bad commercial to get worked up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2006)

The commercial was funny

"walks away" god you suck


----------



## Mizura (Nov 8, 2006)

> Okay... anyone who defends the Red Steel commercial, but thinks the PS3 commercials are bad... can you say hypocrite? They're both terrible. One because it's a "poser" commercial that is trying to be avant garde and because it presents no info on the system at all, and the other because it's a complete rip-off of Kill Bill Vol. 2 (which was a rip off of who knows how many Kung Fu films, but at least Kill Bill presented it in a decent and entertaining manner) and it's just poorly written.


It's a matter of taste. -.-

I wouldn't exactly call the Red Steel commercial the best thing on Earth, either, but at least I got that it was a game involving swords and guns and fancy wii-mote movements. That's a Lot more information than a floating box in the air.

And at least I got that it was trying to be humorous, whether the humor was lame or not. With the ps3 commercial, I didn't get what it was trying to convey at all, just that it freaked me out.

Red Steel = bad humor at worst. Ps3 = wtf?

See?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2006)

i like the black squirrel or mexican dustmite commercials if the VAs are black or mexican, but if not then i think it's racial exploitation...  /serious


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd say the Red Steel commercial would be ''okay'', some people won't laugh at it (like me), but I think the gameplay showed was fine, and they were trying to be funny, people's humor isn't all the same. I'd say the PS3 ad is very bad if I guess what people will think about, even though I liked it since it made me laugh. XD But it didn't really show anything, just weird. 


crazymtf said:


> ^That wasn't really him worked up, lol, Kduff needs alot more then a bad commercial to get worked up


I hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2006)

What I like about Redsteel is that you fight with the control like a sword.


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

We don't know how well that works yet though.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparantly, you do "control" the sword, but developers aren't at the point that it's 1:1 movement yet.

I dunno if modern/avant garde art is your thing, but I think that the Res Steel commercial is leagues above the PS3 commercial. Were I to show it to a non-gamer, these are the points it'd get across:

Has guns
Has swords
Use controller to control guns and swords
Tries to be funny

PS3 commercials

???????

Kduff, don't take everything so seriously. 

If you cannot see the subtext in the PSP commercials... >_> I dunno about being offensive, but the way they try to appeal to a certain demographic is kinda stupid. It's the method. I mean...

I guess that's subjective, too, but, in my opinion, those commecials are terrible as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2006)

Check this out, Escape Artist

When he slashes, the sword slashes almost at the same time.

Kinda cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol Kduff just stated his opinion, he isn't worked up. It took him all of three minutes to write it and laugh at the horrible commercial


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Escape Artist   < im that pumped as well. GOT freaking year baby!


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not worked up about anything.  But whatever.  I don't feel like rebutting any of what you said (even though some, Mizura) I understand what they're saying.

I have gotten in the trend of using really bad language lately.  I guess that's what makes everything I say seem so,I dunno... awesome.

I don't like hypocrites either.  Or people who stand up for everything that Nintendo, or any game for Nintendo, does.  Like I said, it doesn't represent the system.  So stop defending it with your life.  It's getting old.

My main point was BOTH commercials suck.  I think most of us can agree on that.  

SH**, F**K, A**HOLES.  There, I saved it until the end.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

@SS3 - LMAO That was funny as hell when he came out. Can't wait for that game.


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

.



Kduff said:


> I'm not worked up about anything.  But whatever.  I don't feel like rebutting any of what you said (even though some, Mizura) I understand what they're saying.
> 
> I have gotten in the trend of using really bad language lately.  I guess that's what makes everything I say seem so,I dunno... awesome.
> 
> ...


People would listen more if you didn't curse, I can tell you that.

I don't think any responses were hypocritical, most people thought it was okay/bad, wasn't really funny but showed gameplay and an attempt at humor, even if it was a bad one. Both commercials should be better, but I think that one of them got the point across better, I don't think I need to tell you which one.

Although one of them was a game commercial and one was for a console...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Ya crazy i was like . Woah myiyamoto give me that SWORD! lol.

not sure if anyone seen this but here are japans launch numbers



> Wii Launch Estimates in Japan
> Start lining up!
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> People would listen more if you didn't curse, I can tell you that.



People listen just fine, because what I say is controversial to them, and I'm not afraid to call out bullshit.  Plus I can actually write coherent arguments.

Why the hell do you think everyone quotes and argues with me? Because they're not listening?  No, because they listen to what I say and find it interesting/annoying/aggravating enough to rebuke.

I'll stop cussing too, asshole.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> SasuSaku AMV
> 
> 
> now it should work
> ...




Heh, cute. Stupid, but funny cute. I'll take this over a crying baby doll and exploding rubix cubes. I'll take ANYTHING over the PSP commercials (worst commercials EVER. Aint funny at all, makes me NOT want to buy a PSP, anything that says hellz yea is mothafuckin retarded).


I cant wait to see the numbers for Wii in Japan. Potentially scary.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2006)

Kduff said:


> People listen just fine, because what I say is controversial to them, and I'm not afraid to call out bullshit.  Plus I can actually write coherent arguments.
> 
> Why the hell do you think everyone quotes and argues with me? Because they're not listening?  No, because they listen to what I say and find it interesting/annoying/aggravating enough to rebuke.
> 
> I'll stop cussing too, asshole.



It will get you banned really quick and makes you hated by most people


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Kduff said:


> People listen just fine, because what I say is controversial to them, and I'm not afraid to call out bullshit.  Plus I can actually write coherent arguments.
> 
> Why the hell do you think everyone quotes and argues with me? Because they're not listening?  No, because they listen to what I say and find it interesting/annoying/aggravating enough to rebuke.
> 
> I'll stop cussing too, asshole.


Why are you ignoring the discussion we were having about the commercials to talk about this? I'm not here to fight about stupid things like this. >_>


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

Just drop it all together guys, back to Wii discussion please.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

> Wii Game Box and Disc Up Close
> Want to see what final retail Wii game boxes and discs will look like? We've got photos.
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> November 8, 2006 - With the release of Nintendo's new generation console looming close by, we've started receiving finalized copies of anticipated Wii games. Indeed, the final, retail version of Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz arrived on our desks today and with that in mind, we've gone ahead and snapped some photos of the box itself and the Wii disc inside. So without further ado...



Pics at the following link


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe it's just one month left!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> SasuSaku AMV   < im that pumped as well. GOT freaking year baby!



Hahaha, the best part is the guy in the crowd "Oh my God! Oh my God!" and "Who's the man? Who's the man?"  Great stuff, that looks awesome for a NGC game, I totally nerded out back in 2004 when I saw that 

edit: Ah, just like a figured, they went with the NGC style disk art.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Hahaha, the best part is the guy in the crowd "Oh my God! Oh my God!" and "Who's the man? Who's the man?"  Great stuff, that looks awesome for a NGC game, I totally nerded out back in 2004 when I saw that
> 
> edit: Ah, just like a figured, they went with the NGC style disk art.



Ya that guy who was screaming was great haha.

@everyone

EVEN MORE VC GAMES ADDED TO THE LIST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( for launch!)

New to the list, however, is a slightly more diverse catalog of games:

    * Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Kirby's Super Star (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Mario Kart 64 (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
    * Starfox 64 (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
    * Super Metroid (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Kirby's Dream Land 3 (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
    * Excitebike (NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Ice Climber (NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Dr. Mario (NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Mario Brothers (NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Ice Hockey (NES; rated E for Everyone)
    * Soccer (NES; rated E for Everyone) 




thats over 50 VC titles.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> I can't believe it's just one month left!



10 days, 8 hours, 32 minutes, and 30 seconds left


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks SSJ

* Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
*YES!*
* Kirby's Super Star (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
*ALSO GOOD!*
* Mario Kart 64 (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
*KLASSIC KARTING!*
* Starfox 64 (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
*ONE OF THE BEST!*
* Super Metroid (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
*ACCEPTABLE!*
* Kirby's Dream Land 3 (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
*I'M SO GAY FOR LIKING THIS GAME!*
* The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64; rated E for Everyone)
*YOU KNOW IT!* ... but I still have the original and GC promo disc
* Excitebike (NES; rated E for Everyone)
*GOOD TIMES!*
* Ice Climber (NES; rated E for Everyone)
*...NO*
* Dr. Mario (NES; rated E for Everyone)
*NICE TRY*
* Mario Brothers (NES; rated E for Everyone)
*THAT'S MORE LIKE IT!*
* Ice Hockey (NES; rated E for Everyone)
*sports...*
* Soccer (NES; rated E for Everyone) 
*sports...*


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, saw the VC titles a while ago, so now we get even more! 


2Shea said:


> 10 days, 8 hours, 32 minutes, and 30 seconds left


Shut up!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2006)

That's not the same list I saw earlier...I saw Duck Hunt and stuff before too...

Edit: Here's the one I had...

    * Duck Hunt (E for Everyone)
    * Hogan's Alley (E for Everyone)
    * Kid Icarus (E for Everyone)
    * Kirby's Adventure (E for Everyone)
    * Pilot Wings (E for Everyone)
    * Pro Wrestling (E for Everyone)
    * Punch-Out (E for Everyone)
    * Wild Gunman (E for Everyone)

So we get both lists? That's friggin' sweet!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

if you click the link those NES games where allready posted a couple of pages back. This is the same link but they updated the Games which the ones i qouted where the ones that had the updated list.

@slime

that for Monkey ball only atm .


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I see how it is now that I read the article.

Those game lists pwn...


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 8, 2006)

-Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)

I havent played this in so long. I'm not gonna go crazy though. I'll go crazy if (WHEN!) they announce Chrono Trigger.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

*Nintendo Wii wins Popular Science Home Entertainment Award*


> The publication cited Nintendo's alternative approach to avoid photo-realistic renderings and instead concentrate on a remimagined controller. It provided Wii Tennis and Excite Truck as new ways for players to get in the game.


Origonal Article:


----------



## Aman (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome! ^^

And you guys should really watch Reggie's interview I posted last page.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> I can't believe it's just one month left!



I cant believe its *ONE WEEK* for us!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I cant believe its *ONE WEEK* for us!!!!



More like *10* days *7* hours *55 *minutes, and *24* seconds  

Once this sunday rolls around, the official countdown will begin...*in my mind anyways* xDD


----------



## Volken (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm glad the Wii is getting so much popularity now. They sure deserve it after what they came up with. 

10 days til launch! It seemed like yesterday when I was despairing over the month I had to wait to get a Wii.  

Despite what Reggie says, I'm sure they are indeed competing with PS3 and Xbox360. It'd be hard not to when you have been as competitive in the gaming industry as Nintendo has been.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, there is not a shortage of Wii's in Europe or the UK. Since that site put out that they wouldn't be doing preorders for the Wii for it's UK customers, people have thought that there will be a shortage of Wii units. Which is totally and 100% wrong, so tell anyone who thinks that lol.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Thanks SSJ
> * Super Metroid (Super NES; rated E for Everyone)
> *ACCEPTABLE!*



Okay dude, seriously... this game was named by several magazines and articles to be the best console game ever.

It's also my favorite game ever.  It's not "acceptable," it's a masterpiece.

Get your *stuff* straight.  You've probably never even played it.  Maybe you should try it out on the VC, I know I'll be getting it (even though I just finished it again a couple weeks ago for like the god-knows-how-many-ith time. (Well over 100) 

Edit* There, I took out those vile, profane curse words so none of you would think I was being mean again.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Have you never played Super Metroid?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah, so you will sort of be playing it for the first time, I remember when it came out, near perfection


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, see, there's your problem.  I had the ROM version as well, and unless you played it on a remote controller that was much like the SNES pad, it doesn't work.  Plus, it's a game that makes you explore, and doesn't give you ANY hints, and that turns a lot of people off.  But damn, it's one of the most involving, visceral, and fun games you could ever play.

It's free roaming, it has plenty of cool upgrades to find (and trust me, they are HARD to find) and the best bosses in gaming history.

My opinion?  Yeah.  But it's many, many others as well.


But mine counts the most.  In my opinion.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

yea i don't really like playing snes games on a keyboard or on a computer
moniter as much as on tv

i heard it was the best metroid game, and i thought metroid prime was
awesome, so i hope it'll be available on the VC right when the wii comes out
(although i doubt it..)


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope it's available as well.  I think it may be a game you either "get" or you don't, but hopefully I'm wrong.  I don't like Castlevania, and they borrowed from the Metroid formula (it might be the other way around, I dunno), and people tell me if I like Metroid I should like Castlevania.  But, I don't.

Anyway, it really is "near perfection," as Slimscane put it, or in my opinion, it is perfection.  I honestly have beaten the game over a hundred times since it came out.  I do speed runs now, but I also like taking my time and trying to figure everything out.

The best word for the game, in my opinion, is _atmosphere._  It seriously still creeps me out today, and the sci-fi story is one of the most original, and best ones in any game.  

And yes, I realize it only has like 100 words in the story, but plot doesn't have to be told through dialogue for visual media like games.  The plot is there, and it's amazing.  Yeah, it's not the most complex one either, but THEY DON'T HAVE TO BE.  Americans have this terrible complex that "bigger (longer, more complex, etc.) is better."  It's not true.

Anyway, I could go on all day trying to explain to people about plot and other  facets of writing, but I won't.  Either you get it, or you don't.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

How many VC games do you guys plan on purchasing? I can't see myself too many, but probably a handful or two.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

on launch? i  can tell you i will be getting at least 5 games. i would get more but money issues atm plus i will be playing Zelda TWP and other Wii games.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 8, 2006)

Super Mario 64
Super Metroid SNES
Mario Kart 64
Star Fox 64
Super Mario RPG 

are on my list.

Just need to buy an SD card to support those 64 games.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, for the prices I see so far, not that many.  Super Metroid, Yoshi's Island (when it comes out), Starfox 64, and a few others.  I still have a Super Nes and quite a nice collection of games, so I don't really need that many.  I lost my power unit for my 64, so until I buy/find another, I'll probably only buy Nintendo 64 games.

5 dollars for NES games?  Haha... no.  I probably won't buy any NES games for that price.  It should be more like 3 dollars, if that.  I can buy used current gen games for 5 dollars.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 8, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Well, for the prices I see so far, not that many.  Super Metroid, Yoshi's Island (when it comes out), Starfox 64, and a few others.  I still have a Super Nes and quite a nice collection of games, so I don't really need that many.  I lost my power unit for my 64, so until I buy/find another, I'll probably only buy Nintendo 64 games.
> 
> 5 dollars for NES games?  Haha... no.  I probably won't buy any NES games for that price.  It should be more like 3 dollars, if that.  I can buy used current gen games for 5 dollars.



i think NES games ARE $3. then SNES would be $5, and N64 $10


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i think NES games ARE $3. then SNES would be $5, and N64 $10



Yeah I'm pretty sure that's right.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, well I looked at the front page of this post and it said 5,8, and 10 respectively, but if that's true, I may buy a few NES games, such as the Zelda games.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Here
Japan gets more/better games and at a lower cost


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 8, 2006)

Thats not the new list. But yes the japanese get the games a tiny bit cheaper.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry to start somthing, but with emulators...still don't feel this is worthy of it's price...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Either way the ones that been updated for american launch is amazing in itself. plus after december we get 10 a month. Honestly im impressed though japan does get better SNES ones then we do but we got some quite a few of good ones as well.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

The story Slimscane just posted said that the prices are $5, $8, and $10.

So which is it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Kduff said:


> The story Slimscane just posted said that the prices are $5, $8, and $10.
> 
> So which is it?



You do realize thats japans/Europeans  and japans are a tad bit lower than us.


Games will be 500 points for NES titles, 800 points for SNES and 1000 for N64 titles  ( take 2 zeros off  and thats how much you will pay)


----------



## Kduff (Nov 8, 2006)

> NES - 500 points ($5)
> ...SNES - 800 points ($8)
> ...N64 - 1000 points ($10)
> ...Genesis - 800 points ($8)



That's dollars.  Dollars are only in America (for the most part.)

Anyway, 120 yen is roughly one dollar, so 500 yen isn't that much less (75 cents, big difference.)

If you have any other newer articles refuting that, I'll listen to you.

Even Wikipedia has it lasted as 5, 8, and 10, and I think if someone knew otherwise, a Nintendo fanboy would have changed it on Wikipedia by now.

It's $5, 8, and 10.  Sorry.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't posting the link for the games list  The prices are $5, $8, and $10.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

i did say a "tad" bit lower than us.................... and i also said the prices myself in wii points and told everyone how much the cost ( thx for the link slim shocked not many ppl kenw the prices ) 

does not bother me im an old school gamer and a good majority of my friends are as well and we are happy.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm an old school gamer as well, but 5 dollars for an NES game is a rip off.  Seriously, you can get many, many used current-gen games at EB and Gamestop and whatnot for 5 dollars.  Yes, I realize you can't really find these games anywhere else, but, that's for a good reason.  They're OLD.  Now, that's not denying they're good, but seriously, that's just too much.  I mean, I can get a new song for a dollar off of iTunes.

I don't have the money to pay 5 dollars for an NES game.  Maybe I'm just being sensible and value-minded here, but they should be more competitively priced.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2006)

I had actually origonally heard 4, 8, and 10, but I guess it is indeed 5, 8, and 10 now.

I honestly don't mind the price on them, I don't wanna play many NES games anyway. And for those that I do, I don't mind shelling out 5 bucks. A cup of coffee is like 3 bucks or so now days, so I don't mind to pay a bit more for something I know I'll get more enjoyment out of.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

5.8.10, indeed. People actually using the front page. 

Personally, I hate emulators. Keep my console games on my console, thnx. Same goes for handhelds.

I dunno, I like playing games the way they were meant to be played.


----------



## Dave (Nov 9, 2006)

anyone campin out for the wii?...i am...ITS GANNA BE FUN


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, I agree, but the VC is no more than an emulator that you can play on your TV, like a modded Xbox. As long as you have a controller the experience would be the same, because you don't actually have anything tangible. The way they were meant to be played was on the respective console, with the respective controller, and with the actual cartridge. Anything short of that is not how it was meant to be experienced.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

@hollow ichigo

I am camping out , 12pm to 12 am. 





slimscane said:


> Yeah, I agree, but the VC is no more than an emulator that you can play on your TV, like a modded Xbox. As long as you have a controller the experience would be the same, because you don't actually have anything tangible. The way they were meant to be played was on the respective console, with the respective controller, and with the actual cartridge. Anything short of that is not how it was meant to be experienced.





ITs also hard for nitnendo to make a system that can fit all those differant type of carts into one system. ( since each cart was differant)  


about the controller , there giving you an option to play all of the games with a classic of GC controller. Now its near impossible to add ports for all Nintendo console controllers.  Your getting the same experience if the controller still offered the same funcionality as the old one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

I find the price of the 64 games retarded, for a failure of a system they still ask 10 bucks wtf, I cant get them at 2 each


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I find the price of the 64 games retarded, for a failure of a system they still ask 10 bucks wtf, I cant get them at 2 each



N64 was not a failure of a system Nintendo provided really great classics with that system and had some other great titles.


i think 10 bucks for N64 titles is resonable go to EB and try to get an N64 game. i went and they had Papper mario for 20 bucks..... 

Some people will hate the pricing others will just care for classic games. Honestly i was expecting around these prices though i was actually thinking NES games would be 3, SNES 6-8 and N64 8-10


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, prices are ridiculous at times.

I wouldn't mind buying a game from time to time. At those prices, I could afford a game every so often.

Yeah, when it comes to gaming, a game or two a year is my standard fare. With this, I could possibly get more. I do think that it should be 2.5.7, but eh.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

though to be honest i wont have time for other games lol. 70 hours of zelda and thats not a 100% compleation . just danm, i will just say in my AIM info. "bbl in march"


and im still getting excite truck and red steel etc on top of that. guh well i will not be bored over the holidays.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> N64 was not a failure of a system Nintendo provided really great classics with that system and had some other great titles.
> 
> 
> i think 10 bucks for N64 titles is resonable go to EB and try to get an N64 game. i went and they had Papper mario for 20 bucks.....
> ...



I can buyt a golden cartridge ocarina of time in perfect state for 5 bucks

and I cant wait to see that it will be 5 euro, 8 euro and 10 euro in terms of dollars we are paying

6.37    10.20   12.75

and 2000 points will most likely be 20 euro so 25.52


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I can buyt a golden cartridge ocarina of time in perfect state for 5 bucks



Can you where? because i belive your lieing.   Just because the Gold cart is worth quite a bit of money and i highly doubt it you can get it for 5 bucks. freaking the gold collectors set sealed gover for over 100 bucks alone.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

WORK FASTER!!!!!! YOU BASTARD MACHINES!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Can you where? because i belive your lieing.   Just because the Gold cart is worth quite a bit of money and i highly doubt it you can get it for 5 bucks. freaking the gold collectors set sealed gover for over 100 bucks alone.



I am not lieing unless I missed a 0 on the price  

but yeah the owner of the shop doesn't care how rare it is when he prices it, hell he only asks 5 euro extra for a signed copy of double agent

guy also has a signed ocarina of time and majora's mask by miyamoto himself


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow thx 4th! there is more Wii pics on the assembly line by going to this link and they have some info there as well.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

Go go go go go! Make more, so I can pick one up easily!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ITs also hard for nitnendo to make a system that can fit all those differant type of carts into one system. ( since each cart was differant)
> 
> 
> about the controller , there giving you an option to play all of the games with a classic of GC controller. Now its near impossible to add ports for all Nintendo console controllers.  Your getting the same experience if the controller still offered the same funcionality as the old one.



You can't really believe that that is what I was getting at, right? And while it may be the same functionality, it is not same experience, having grown up with these systems and games, you should know that. The VC is nothing more than an emulator, and emulators never offer the exact same experience as the actually have the console, the controller, the cartridge. That was all I was getting at.

Looks like I am now officially right about the Wii disk art  But it is a beautiful sight T-T


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2006)

cant believe ima have to make line


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

new red steel video

(アニメ) 武装錬金 第06話 「黒死の蝶」 (704?396 DivX610 120fps).avi

honestly , it looks great and the gameplay is decent.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt the Nintendo Editor over at IGN was in the Insider Nintendo channel. He answered a couple of my questions.

the VC will have Online gaming implentaions for new VC games and Old VC games.

@slime

ya i can see that but how do you expect to play it all on the same console for nintendos sake? its impossble to have all those ports and what not to accept old games into the system. its not true BC i understand that.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> anyone campin out for the wii?...i am...ITS GANNA BE FUN


I am! I've got a reserve but I'm still gonna get there like a day early...

My buddy the manager says they just got their Wii kiosk in today. I'm gonna head over in the next couple days and live off it for a while...it's been too long since I held that beautiful piece of hardware in my hands...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm going to camp out around 6 P.M. for a midnight launch. <3


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

MAKE THOSE FASTER! 



I have my Wii pre-ordered, it's so easy to do it over here, I feel sorry for you guys. 

About the VC, I agree that the prices are too high, depending on what it is that you wanna buy.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Im hopefully gonna camp out as well.... if my mom lets me hahaha

Until 5 i Am, at target when doors open...


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

w00t!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't wait to make my own character for Wii sports.

Its gonna ROCK!


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't you notice the better graphics?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

............


vid on ppl working on Wii
it shows the zelda disc and shows that Wiimotes come with batteries!!


WORK FASTER!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

They come with batteries?!? 

I was worried I would have to buy rechageable ones for them, its cool they come with batteries.

We waste less money.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Work faster! 

I would've so robbed everything if I worked there...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Great minds think alike


----------



## Natural (Nov 9, 2006)

December 8th cannot come sooner.

Although, the only game that really interests me at launch is Zelda, which should hopefully tide me over until the games I'm really after - Trauma Center, Smash Bros, Mario Galaxy - come out.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Smash Bros is gonna be the biggest hit of them all.

That and veeery possibly Zelda.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

How can you leave out Galaxy?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

My bad. 

But I dont think Galaxy would make as much sales as Zelda or SSBB.

They are the most waited titles to come out.

But I give Galaxy third place over all.

I wanna get that game too. To me, it resembles Mario Sunshine which was a really cool game.

I expect galaxy to be better, (looks like it)

We will see when they come out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> MAKE THOSE FASTER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard that there will be people camping out who have already pre-ordered thier Wii systems. I think some people (A) like the atmosphere of launch day lines (B) got dragged by their friends who weren't able to pre-order a Wii, so you're there for mental and physical support. xD

I will probably go to the mid-night launch of the Wii if all goes well. Hopefully, I'll get a call about my pre-order close or near launch day. 

I remember getting a call about my Xbox360 pre-order: _Sorry, but the Xbox360 you pre-ordered will not be ready on launch day_ 

But I knew that before even pre-ordering since the original shipment was sold out, (in early August ) 

So, regardless, of whether it's available or not, people who pre-ordered should be getting a pre-recorded message near launch regarding their status. 

*Wants to play Wii Bowling so badly*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry for double post.

I just made a new Fc.

If you have played and like Ouendan for Ds, join it!

If you wanna join, here is the link:
Mod       .

Dang, this thread moves FAST.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Super Mario Galaxy is what Super Mario 128 turned into, I definitely think it's on par with TWP and SSBB.





Samatarou said:


> I heard that there will be people camping out who have already pre-ordered thier Wii systems. I think some people (A) like the atmosphere of launch day lines (B) got dragged by their friends who weren't able to pre-order a Wii, so you're there for mental and physical support. xD
> 
> I will probably go to the mid-night launch of the Wii if all goes well. Hopefully, I'll get a call about my pre-order close or near launch day.
> 
> ...


I would probably get a Wii over here even if I didn't pre-order.  The hype isn't as big here as it is over there and in Japan. At least I think so.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

Beleive me Aman, its gonna be BIG here.

Even if I go to Target and camp out and stuff, I would probably be the last in line...


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^That's americans for ya.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2006)

True.

I just dont know whay people didnt camp for Elite beat Agents.

I heard that game Ouendan was also good in japan, and poeple imported that game from there to the U.S.

I expected people to camp for it, but oh well...(i didnt camp either)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> Super Mario Galaxy is what Super Mario 128 turned into, I definitely think it's on par with TWP and SSBB.
> I would probably get a Wii over here even if I didn't pre-order.  The hype isn't as big here as it is over there and in Japan. At least I think so.



You're very lucky. But it's probably due to the way our economy is structured. You're going to have a certain percentage buying a new console just to resale it at mocked up prices. Then there's the speciality stores (EB/Gamestop) that get alot of traffic but don't have a great supply, unlike your superstores like Walmart. Just be glad that you don't live here, well we do get ours earlier, so it isn't all that bad  

I do plan on going to target as well, to buy some Wii games. Like I mentioned, I have a $200 gift card and plan to use it on Wii games and accessories. I only reserved the Wii console and extra controller at the gamestop store. I'll probably buy one or two games while I'm at gamestop, go home, drop off my console  and go back out to target (because there's no way in hell, I'm leaving my new console in a car while I go out shopping xDD)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2006)

Smash Bros > Zelda > Mario > Metroid > All other game series


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 9, 2006)

My wishlist so far:
Zelda: Twilight Princess (already preordered)
Metroid Prime 3
Super Mario Galaxy (yupp, I am getting it too)
Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

*refuses to point out that he has never played a Metroid game in his life for fear of being shunned by his peers* 

Smash Brothers is still on tap to have an online component?


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

How come you have never tried a Metroid game?

And yeah, so far SSBB will still have an online component.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 9, 2006)

Just to clarify
I was neg repped by Kduff for not exlaiming from the rooftops that Medtroid is the best game ever.

I'm not afraid to say that I haven't played it thoroughly and it never grabbed my attention.  So "Acceptable" was the right term to use when describing it since I hear it's pretty popular....
Point is, you don't neg rep someone for their opinion.

*Eat me Kduff* (Now you have sufficient grounds for a neg rep)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> How come you have never tried a Metroid game?



Can I claim ignorance and naivety? xDD
Really, I'm not sure, the title just never showed up on my radar in the past. The first time I ever took interest in it was when I first saw a DS demo for the game, which made me realize that it's been part of the Nintendo staple for a very long time xD




> And yeah, so far SSBB will still have an online component.



Awesome, I want to test myself against some of the best


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2006)

I didn't play any of the original Metroid games until just a couple years back...they're great games, but it honestly doesn't suprise me some people haven't played them. That's the beauty of the VC...

Kduff needs to just fall of a cliff if he's neg repping people just 'cause they haven't played a particular game before...

...unless it's Super Mario Bros...


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^MU link doesn't work! T__T


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Matt the Nintendo Editor over at IGN was in the Insider Nintendo channel. He answered a couple of my questions.
> 
> the VC will have Online gaming implentaions for new VC games and Old VC games.


I refuse to get my hopes up until I'm playing the original Smash Bros. online.


> @slime
> 
> ya i can see that but how do you expect to play it all on the same console for nintendos sake? its impossble to have all those ports and what not to accept old games into the system. its not true BC i understand that.


I don't expect to, but the Wii only has BC for the NGC, everything else is just emulation like you could do on a computer.

I just watched that production video, there is just something mystical about a new console launch.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

It's like watching God make Baby Jesus.

I haven't played much of anything before N64, so I'd like the whole idea. If I'm po' and bored, I think I could afford 8$.


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

^N64 games cost 10 bucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Here is the link for a song with random pics of band:
> 
> 
> vid on ppl working on Wii
> ...



OMG!!!!!!!!!  *faints* 




slimscane said:


> I refuse to get my hopes up until I'm playing the original Smash Bros. online.I don't expect to, but the Wii only has BC for the NGC, everything else is just emulation like you could do on a computer.



Well the Xbox360 is emulating as well to play Xbox games and need a harddrive to play them as well. plus emulation on the PC is a minority when it comes to the mainstream public.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

True and true 

I don't _think_ this has been posted yet, but  =D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

ya but you should post that in the offical zelda thread to slim!!!!!!!!!!!! ya i got thouse in the IRC channel , made me really happy. the people seemed happy who played it as well.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

I said anything before the 64. SNES = 8$.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn I want to know more about Smash Bros. Brawl! 

By the way could someone tell me more about the Wii web browser and if Wii Channel's interface will regularly get updates like the 360 dashboard. 
360 updates normal improve menu speed, greater dvd, music player options ect.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> vid on ppl working on Wii
> ...



The guy that was pairing those boxes in pairs sure didn't look happy, who here wants to go there and just grab one of the wii's


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

Ya i kinda figured that would happen since the Retro does not have a rumble in it. though i think this is also a reason why Nintendo made the GC controller compaitable with all the VC games because it has rumble for the N64 plus the fact that its easier for ppl who have GC's that have the controller allready.


I cannot wait to see there Q and A. But also on the Wii news front / DS front here is some intresting things.




> *Developer focus is shifting towards Wii, says Nintendo of America boss
> Illustration
> Ellie Gibson 16:07 09/11/2006*
> 
> ...



 XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome! 

And the success with the DS Lite shows that design/size does affect sales.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 9, 2006)

*I'm saved. My mom gots a friend who works in Sears and she can reserve the Wii in her name. She'll buy it with the money I give her and I'll pick it up on Sunday morning. 

I'm all set. *


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Another american that gets their Wii before me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> Another american that gets their Wii before me.



I know your point


not that im buying it


----------



## Kduff (Nov 9, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Kduff needs to just fall of a cliff if he's neg repping people just 'cause they haven't played a particular game before...



Haha.



			
				DeepThroat said:
			
		

> Here's your lesson for today. You don't neg rep someone because of a difference of opinion. -Deepthought



The correct answer to Super Metroid was not "acceptable," it was "Haven't played it."

There's your lesson for today.

About the rumble, big deal.  Play with a GC controller for 64 games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

I find it funny on how I got warned for calling somebody a whiner and this guy gets away with litterally insulting members

What the hell donkey/cham


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I know your point
> 
> 
> not that im buying it


Yeah right. 


Kduff said:


> The correct answer to Super Metroid was not "acceptable," it was "Haven't played it."
> 
> There's your lesson for today.


Doesn't necessarily rate what he thought about the game, but how much he wanted it, there is a difference. And well, let him rate them as he wants, don't make a big deal out of it, sure it's your favorite game so that might be why, but it's still not okay. XD

Well, he could just ask a smod to delete the neg. 


> About the rumble, big deal.  Play with a GC controller for 64 games.


Does that article say that if you play with a GC controller, rumble will work?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

=D This should help pass the wait for the Wii for a few minutes, then you can post your Mii! 

It's Mii! (what a horrible pun, gross, I feel sick now)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh *hideous! D:*



Can't wait till my Mii is walking inside of your Wii. xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 9, 2006)

Walking inside?

why do i get this slightly erotic feeling?

yup people gonna play zelda on the wii saturday most likely


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

slimscane said:


> =D This should help pass the wait for the Wii for a few minutes, then you can post your Mii!
> 
> It's Mii! (what a horrible pun, gross, I feel sick now)


That's very old, and I believe I posted it a long time ago. XD

It's nice though.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha that production video was pretty good, just makes you want it more and more lol.

9 DAYS, 5 HOURS, 45 MINUTES, 10 SECONDS!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Sad news for N64 VC games;

None will have rumble on either the GC or classic controller. So, no rumble at all for em D:


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2006)

Well they said only the classic controller wouldn't rumble, which ofcourse because it doesn't have rumble in it, but I still think it could be eventually possible for the GC controllers.

I honestly don't really care about rumble for the 64 games, so it won't bother me in the least if we never get it.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't really care about the rumble. When I play roms I don't actually notice the loss in rumble, rumble is something I notice not something I miss.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

I toatly forgot to mention this. The chat i was in yesterday matt also said some  rather intresting things. Read them here


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I toatly forgot to mention this. The chat i was in yesterday matt also said some  rather intresting things. Read them here



so you're a Ign insider?

Does matt pop in the chat alot? or no.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

ya im an insider and he pops in here and there. though he will be busy starting tomorrow. He gets his Final Wii kits and expect Reveiws for Wii games to be up at ign.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya im an insider and he pops in here and there. though he will be busy starting tomorrow. He gets his Final Wii kits and expect Reveiws for Wii games to be up at ign.



Wii reviews? no Date? hmmm


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

I am an insider too, this "chat"... what's the deal with that?
that was my most poorly worded sentence ever XD
I didn't say it as new, and why am I hideous?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Wii reviews? no Date? hmmm



i forgot to add next week. so expect them next week.



@slim

its the insider chat live , basically matt joined the nintendo channel and renamed it the Matt channel , he talked for a bit and we all asked him questions he only answered a few. then he just talked a little then he said his goodbyes.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

Ah, I see, maybe I will use that some day, how is the crowd/atmosphere?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 9, 2006)

not to bad , though sometimes the text goes up fast and matt might miss a question lol but overall its allright.


well i have to head out to do some work but i will be uploading something for the Xbox thread so stay tuned


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2006)

My friend get's a PS3 and Wii on wensday...No this isn't a JOKE and it's very UNFAIR. I can't tell you the store because they could get shut down since your not suppose to sell them, but for once i'm pissed at him, i really want a PS3...not that i have the money.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 9, 2006)

Friend codes confirmed on a per-console basis. This is awesome, because it was annoying to have seperate codes for seperate games on DS.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 9, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Friend codes confirmed on a per-console basis. This is awesome, because it was annoying to have seperate codes for seperate games on DS.



I believe that was confirmed a while ago, as far as I know.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I just played the Wii at EB games tonight.  Ran through Excite Truck and Wii Sports.  I give both of them some pretty fatty thumbs up.  I think I enjoyed the tennis game the most.  It's cool being able to add spin to the ball the way you want to.  Makes me want Konami to make a Prince of Tennis game for the Wii now. XD


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

I will go to my local store as soon as possible


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is USA Today's comparison of the three consoles.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

^That was pretty good, more like "Just get any and ya'll be happy *


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 10, 2006)

So yeah...

Once we get our Wii's , Set up friend codes , Wait for online play..

We gonna play with/against each other?

Personally, I wouldnt mind Kicking some of your asses in Smash bros brawl.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

peh il rape you with that angel dude

twin blades = ftw


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha.


Wow, neg rep. You really are just a straight up asswipe. Have fun in hell, Jesus hates you:



-------------------------------------------------------------------

I need to run down to GameStop tommorow or Saturday and get another taste of Wii...I can't wait...closing in on just a week to go...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

First off i am jealous! Matt and bozon are playing SOOO MANY Wii games and  talking about it in the insider forums ( nintendo wii ones)


also  Everyone here i will be sending you my Mii's to populate your Wiis! ( you can email each other )

so when the system launches i think Rock Lee should make a post just for Wii system friend codes.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> First off i am jealous! Matt and bozon are playing SOOO MANY Wii games and  talking about it in the insider forums ( nintendo wii ones)
> 
> 
> also  Everyone here i will be sending you my Mii's to populate your Wiis! ( you can email each other )
> ...



Im jealous you get to speak with Matt/Bozon

and yes I agree ^ , a new thread is needed


----------



## Porygon (Nov 10, 2006)

Wal-Mart is going to have a midnight sale.... so... I think that my parents will get the console, because I cannot pass to the USA  (My visa got stolen)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2006)

Guess im gonna go to Wal Mart!

How did your VISA get stolen?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2006)

*UK's Wii Woes?*



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Gaming Life in the U.K.
> Britons prepare for the imminent arrival of the Wii.
> by Alex Wollenschlaeger
> 
> ...






There's tons of information regarding the DS, Gears of Wars and other gaming topics. 

Edit: Not sure how many people here are IGN Insiders :sweat


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Everything about Wii Play.

How to play Tony Hawk Wii.

Wii on New Zealand TV



*Wii wins PopSci's award for best new home entertainment product*



> With less than a month to go before Wii hits the shops in Europe, the build-up has reached boiling point; not only in the gaming press but in the mainstream media, too.
> 
> Respected American magazine Popular Science has voted Wii the Grand Award Winner in its 'Best of What's New 2006' awards, in the Home Entertainment category.
> Popular Science, which has a readership of more than seven million, voted Wii into first place ahead of a state-of-the-art hi-definition TV, a wireless music system, a Blu-ray disc player and a pair of $2000 hi-fi speakers.
> ...



It made it before ''state-of-the-art hi-definition TV, a wireless music system, a Blu-ray disc player and a pair of $2000 hi-fi speakers. ''.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2006)

My GameStop has the kiosks up, too bad it's only ExciteTruck...

I'm gonna stop by later and give it a play later tonight.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 10, 2006)

I hope that I can get one sooner and not later my cousin managed to pre-order it from Argos which is the least reliable shop EVER so seeing that IGN article im skeptical about it arriving!

I just spent the morning on Zelda and Wii sports and I have to say Nintendo are right playing is believing cause I am dying for one now...


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

All these people trying the Wii... I'm jealous.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 10, 2006)

A thread will be made.

And holy fuck, are the 4 million Wiis already accounted for?! That means that Nintendo is going to sell 1/5 of the GameCube's total sales in a _month_.

A thread will be made.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Nintendo are awesome.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 10, 2006)

RockLee said:


> A thread will be made.
> 
> And holy fuck, are the 4 million Wiis already accounted for?! That means that Nintendo is going to sell 1/5 of the GameCube's total sales in a _month_.
> 
> A thread will be made.



LOL. Gamecube sold only 4 million units in Japan Lifetime-to-Date. 

Rise to Heaven, Yamauichi. 
Make it happen, Iwata.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

Wii is LIVE at gamespot ! GO TO THIS LINK NOW!


----------



## Porygon (Nov 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> How did your VISA get stolen?



With visa I'm talking about the american passport or whatever, not the credit card xD Just to make things clear...

And about the history, I was walking very happy and then 2 guys appeared... and you know the rest....


I'm mexican by the way...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

they got the Wii delivered in a Ice Cream truck and got ice cream to! oo im pumped!


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 10, 2006)

Aman said:


> All these people trying the Wii... I'm jealous.



I beat a kid who kept trash talking.  
His mom got mad at meh. I was like why are you mad at me. Your 11 year old (estimate... he had an elementary school uniform) son is the one cursing and insulting me before we even started to play. You sure know how to parent a child who is disrespectful even to strangers.  
Heh, when someone disrespects me they betta know how to not just talk.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Tommorow its wii time and zelda time


----------



## harukakanata1 (Nov 10, 2006)

does ne1 know the times or places for the london uk tour 2moro?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 10, 2006)

Watching Wii on Spot on Gamespot

Wii Sports is awsome! Boxing looks cool!

Excite truck on atm


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 10, 2006)

harukakanata1 said:


> does ne1 know the times or places for the london uk tour 2moro?



London Olympia from 9.30am-6.00pm
Tickets are ?16.50 on the door and free if your under 12 and with a supervised adult. We managed to get our tickets for free by hanging around outside and waiting for someone with spares. Then after we had left we sold the tickets for ?5 each as re-entry was allowed. So basically not only did I get to play on a Wii I also earned some money out of the whole thing..



			
				The_4th Himself said:
			
		

> Wii Sports is awsome! Boxing looks cool!



Boxing is by far my favourite game on Wii sports I was really getting into it


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 10, 2006)

Aman said:


> All these people trying the Wii... I'm jealous.



If it helps I played the Wii too. I played Wii play, Zelda and metroid prime corruption. And ages ago I played Twilight Princess on the Gamecube; over a year ago I think and everyone was jeleaous.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Do you want a kick on your ass, Billie?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

I played zelda on the gamecube too


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 10, 2006)

> Do you want a kick on your ass, Billie?


Don't need it; I have a stick up my ass. Dunno where it came from tho


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 10, 2006)

Zelda is on now

ITS FUCKING *WOW*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 10, 2006)

Gamespot? Well I know I'm waiting for it to be done then I shall watch. Watching Live doesn't seem right, in other words it doesn't work D:


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

Scared Link said:


> Don't need it; I have a stick up my ass. Dunno where it came from tho


Don't look at me.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll let you off, last time it was a wii remote that you stuck up my ass


----------



## slimscane (Nov 10, 2006)

Scared Link said:


> If it helps I played the Wii too. I played Wii play, Zelda and metroid prime corruption. And ages ago I played Twilight Princess on the Gamecube; over a year ago I think and everyone was jeleaous.


No, it doesn't help  I still haven't played Wii, tomorrow, at the _very_ latest, I will go to EB/Gamestop and play Wii!

Samatarou, as far as I know, just you, Ssj3, and I have insider accounts


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 10, 2006)

a couple of things I didnt like about Gamespot Wii live

those fat guys didnt even try to get up for Wii spots. Lazy pieces of shit

They made too many stupid comments during the zelda gp.

Jeff( the fatass) obviously doesnt Like the Wii , Always made stupid negative things about the Wii/Spots/ Lazy shit didnt get up. Comments from him were " O wow THIS IS SO FUN! " " Well IM getting OUT of here " " Yawn"

I suggest no one take thier reviews so seriously, i wouldnt be surprised if Zelda got a 8.9 from them , they're so fuckin stupid and have no basic zelda  skills. So stupid.


I trust ign/Matt more than these clowns.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

I just wanted to see the games be played. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

they had quite a bit of fun. but they where retarted when trying to quit a game. They did not know about going to the home screen and then ejecting the game.


Overall Madden was quite a bit of fun. monkey ball and wii sports. Zelda was nice as well but the people who played where idiots. though everyone that played it there had alot of fun and postive things to say about it.



Now for IGN they got there Wii's so expect some stuff up!


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't believe it's time, all this waiting...


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 10, 2006)

I didn't even watch it!

Gamespot are perfessional reviewers including that Jeff guy. If they dislike it they'll do it in the tilt tho that doesn't really count in the review.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

it took them 4 hours to figure out that you can hit the home buton and exit to the wii home screen. Just wow seriously thats pathetic that it took them THAT long.


but i liked the overall atmoshpere it seemed that playing = believing is true.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 10, 2006)

The Wii will demolish everything. Apparently, the 4 million consoles are close to already being accounted for. D:


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn...looked lame ...maybe i'll just skip on it all together


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

IGN is putting up 480P direct feed Zelda TWP videos , i will be uplodaing the high quality ones in do time and putting them in the offical zelda thread  so stay tuned!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

Now zelda, this is a game i still must own, i think it might be better then WW, this is going to be insainly fun


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2006)

Apparently there's music customization for Excite Truck with the use of the SD card.  Dunno if its for other Wii games yet, but it seems like it'll be done on a game by game basis.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2006)

I just came back from spending some good hands-on time with Excite Truck...I'm really tired, so I'll just quote my blog...



> Good news and bad news. Good news: it?s a lot of fun, and that?s coming from a strong anti-racing critic. Bad news: the game feels shallow. Once the initial, ?OMG Wii controls are teh awesome!? wears off, it gets a bit repetitive. This seems less a flaw in the Wii and more a flaw with Excite Truck specifically. Or maybe that?s my anti-racing senses tingling. I don?t know, but I just feel now like I?d be more interested in a more in-depth racer on Wii. I?m looking at Need for Speed Carbon as a possibility?
> 
> Got to mess with the Mii Editor too. That?s good clean fun. Of course, after you?ve made a couple, there?s not much to do with ?em since I didn?t have any games to use ?em in. But I love the fact I can use them in Wii Sports, once I get on my own system?
> 
> It wasn?t as fun or awe-inspiring as my first Wii encounter, but I still had a load of fun, and it didn?t create any doubt in my mind that games on this system are going to be a blast to play. I?m really looking forward to Zelda, and I mean REALLY looking forward to it. I chickened out of writing a review for it, so I can just sit back and enjoy it over the course of a couple months, which is what I like to do with big fun titles. Red Steel though I?m going to plow through, and be uber-critical of as I review it. It?s a make-or-break example of how the Wii can handle FPS?s, so I think it?s a big deal, and needs to be critiqued a little bit harshly. Knowing Nintendo, however Red Steel turns out, Metroid will be 3 times better?


My apologies for horribly writing above, again, I haven't slept very much the past week...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I just came back from spending some good hands-on time with Excite Truck...I'm really tired, so I'll just quote my blog...
> 
> My apologies for horribly writing above, again, I haven't slept very much the past week...



That blog resembles so close to what my friend told me when he played it. Pretty much everything he agreed, except he was to exicting playing metriod to really tell me as much as you did, so thanks.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 10, 2006)

Sweet.

God _damn_, I cannot wait for the Wii.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Sweet.
> 
> God _damn_, I cannot wait for the Wii.



Me neither

1up really liked zelda


theres rumors going about gamepro giving TP a 4/5

probably fake


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn, Someone on here said that they were able to play the Wii at their EB Games? My EB Games only had the system on display....Oh well; and I thought that I would be able to pre order one still....but nope, they are all taken! It looks like I'll have to wait a long time before I can get one


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2006)

I got a question about the memory card.. do I buy one?.. I heard that the Wii will some with some memory card space...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> I got a question about the memory card.. do I buy one?.. I heard that the Wii will some with some memory card space...



hehe first page my friend 

Yes the Wii will have 512 meg of flash memory and an option for SD memory cards , you can use any sd memory card you want they ranged from 32 meg to 8 gig. 

i plan to use my parents  1 gig sd card from there digital camera.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2006)

how much does an sd card cost? D:

or is that in the first page also >.>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> how much does an sd card cost? D:
> 
> or is that in the first page also >.>



Depends on size and nintendo is also selling a 512 meg one as well.


prices range from 20 to 100 dollars depending on size.


@pory

only thing you can dump and transfer between pcs is mp3 and photos and videos from my understanding. You will not be able to put saves from your Wii or VC games on your pc.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2006)

so should I buy one the same days or wait a while?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> so should I buy one the same days or wait a while?



You have 512 meg on the system allready , i say wait for a while until you get close to filling that space up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2006)

Relitively close to this

GameSpot tried to sync a FIFTH Wiimote during their GS Wii marathon, and fucked up the other calibrations for the Wiimotes, and didn't try to reset the system.

It was almost pathetic watching them play, as they were all clueless, minus Alex Navarro, who is GS's most awsome dood.


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> how much does an sd card cost? D:
> 
> or is that in the first page also >.>


Dude, 512 megs of flash memory will be enough for a while.


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm glad Nintendo did that, so that we don't get loads of people accessing everything before us.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm glad Nintendo did that, so that we don't get loads of people accessing everything before us.




Yeah, but I'm assuming Nintendo would be online on Nov.19th  

And isn't the European launch a little further down the line? a week or two?


I'm already planning on what soundtracks I want to add to the Excite Truck game


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, it gets here December 8th, I meant that it's more fair for the americans.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 11, 2006)

I like procrastination


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

SUPER GREAT NEWS!



> BREAKING: Namco-Bandai declares MASSIVE Wii Support





> Shin Unozawa, VP and Representative Director of Namco-Bandai, spoke at a recent conference and declared that the company has a whooping thirty titles in development for the Wii. They are also planning ten titles for the PS3/360 as well.
> 
> Nintendo was once interested in purchasing Bandai, however Bandai ended up merging with Namco. Namco was one of the first developers on board the Famicom in Japan. They became a strong supporter of the NES and SNES. Unfortunately, the company departed (as did many others) for the Playstation brand after developing only three titles for the Nintendo 64.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG, AWESOME!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> SUPER GREAT NEWS!




sounds great !

to : julius belmont

yep , im pretty sure everyone saw it and laughed at thier asses.


----------



## Porygon (Nov 11, 2006)

About the 30 games of Namco-Bandai...

This are the known games

* Digimon
* Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
* Ennichi no Tatsujin
* Final Furlong
* SD Gundam G Breaker
* Namco Bandai Action game [untitled]
* Namco New RPG [untitled]
* Namco Wii Project [untitled]
* Pac-Man Carnival
* Sword of Legendia
* Tamagotchi’s Sparkling President
* Xevious (Virtual Console)

Xevious (Virtual Console)

Now i know where are the other 18... (GenG comment!)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Today I played these titles on the wii


Zelda
Wii tennis/baseball/bowling
that duck huntish game
wario ware
mario strikers
excite truck

There were other games too that I didn't play like wii boxing and some of the wii play games

I also saw wii channels

Also some of the wii's which where connected to this square block were apparently devkit's since when they booted them up (got in there a hour and half before the rest) it said NDev 1.something and alot of options

like output: ntsc/pal and region: europe, japan, america

I am suprised at the people's reactions

seriously

I saw people of all ages playing, I actually saw eldery people play wii tennis and boxing

il comment on the games later + pics of the wii stand


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Seems like the Wii really is getting the message out to everyone, I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> Seems like the Wii really is getting the message out to everyone, I hope it lives up to the hype.



It lives up to the hype and even surpasses it

anybody who says its stupid or looks kiddish or doesn't work is a retard  

random pic


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

There were a crapload of people who kept coming into GameStop yesterday who had never even heard of the Wii...then they'd either watch somebody play it or play it themselves, and of course would get the big pitch from the sales clerk (often with my help  ), and would if nothing else would be amazed, if not extremely interested.


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

I meant lives up to the hype in terms of sales.  Don't you think I know better than to doubt it? ME? 



> In an interview with gamesindustry.biz, Xbox executive Neil Thompson expressed his disappointment at the PS3 launch delay in Europe. "In some ways it would have been good if it had [launched]," Thompson said, "because then people could have really made the comparison. Sometimes it's worse when you're fighting a myth, than when you're fighting reality."
> 
> Thompson questioned the importance of Blu-ray to game consumers and seemed confident that, side-by-side, the 360 would prove itself the better machine. But that comparison in Europe will have to wait until at least March of next year.
> 
> ...



Idiot...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

What are the specs of the Wii and is it the weakest when it comes to graphics i know they are ahead in gameplay


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> What are the specs of the Wii and is it the weakest when it comes to graphics i know they are ahead in gameplay


It's on the first page, the difference being that the CPU is at 900, Rock needs to fix that.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> What are the specs of the Wii and is it the weakest when it comes to graphics i know they are ahead in gameplay



Ahead in gameplay...don't see where you got that from


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> What are the specs of the Wii and is it the weakest when it comes to graphics i know they are ahead in gameplay



Specs are known wii is the weaker console, basicly its twice the gamecube

More pics from the gameshow



see the uber little bar ontop of the tv thats the sensor bar 



look at the crowd 



I don't know if anybody else player mario striker on the wii?



I still cant believe how small it is in real life



warioware is fucking awesome seriously


----------



## Porygon (Nov 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Ahead in gameplay...don't see where you got that from



Well, thinking different, innovating, bla, bla is moving ahead, another thing is that it doesn't turn to be the best ._.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Porygon said:


> Well, thinking different, innovating, bla, bla is moving ahead, another thing is that it doesn't turn to be the best ._.



How you mean?

I haven't been excited like this about a console launch ever since I first got the playstation


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice pics. ^^

So are you getting the Wii at launch or not, Vegitto?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> Nice pics. ^^
> 
> So are you getting the Wii at launch or not, Vegitto?



I pre-ordered mine at 3 places after the event stopped


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

So you changed your mind? I knew you wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2006)

BASTARDS!!!  

I was browsing through my mall today and I came up to my EBgames store so I figured I would go in and check it out for the hell of it.  Then I see this Wii kiosk and I nearly have a heart attack with just the sight of it.  A few seconds later I realize that the kiosk wasn't even ready for play!  All I could do is look at the Wii console in the thing and cry.  No wii motes or anything


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Get to play Wii Monday, i'll try post pictures, it'll be of RED steel AND Excited truck!


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

At least you've seen it! 

*Rumor: Wireless Wii sensor bar from Nyko *'



> Maxconsole has picked up on a rumor that Nyko is developing a cable-free Wii sensor bar using 2.4GHz wireless technology, with a 30-foot range. The device is expected to retail for $30 and, if it does hit the market, could be the solution to our dilemma (see Update 3). Our bet's on Nintendo snipping the cord for a future sensor bar model too.






*Today's hottest game video: Japanese launch report*



> Today's hottest game video -- the second-most watched game clip from YouTube -- is a Japanese newscast battle between the PS3 and Wii. Which of the consoles will win on its native soil? We're not sure, lacking critical Japanese-speaking skills, but the newscast is entertaining regardless.
> 
> The almost six-minute report evenly splits coverage between the two consoles, showing games and man-on-the-street interviews for each. The video culminates in a Monday Night Football-style explosion between the two consoles. Clearly, gratuitous explosions know no language.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> BASTARDS!!!
> 
> I was browsing through my mall today and I came up to my EBgames store so I figured I would go in and check it out for the hell of it.  Then I see this Wii kiosk and I nearly have a heart attack with just the sight of it.  A few seconds later I realize that the kiosk wasn't even ready for play!  All I could do is look at the Wii console in the thing and cry.  No wii motes or anything



um, you have to ask the shopkeeper for the wiimote because else it would get stolen


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

You didn't answer V-kun, are you getting it at launch?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> You didn't answer V-kun, are you getting it at launch?



I said I pre-ordered it at 3 different places, doesn't that answer the question?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um, you have to ask the shopkeeper for the wiimote because else it would get stolen


Yeah, Vegitto beat me to it. They took my ID and credit card before they gave me one...lol...


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I said I pre-ordered it at 3 different places, doesn't that answer the question?


Well, kinda, but I remember you saying you pre-ordered it a long time ago. XD

I knew you'd be back with us.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes today my eyes opened

the fun I had seriously

the laughs with the other people if somebody failed 

the smiles on adults and children as they played virtual tennis and baseball

its fantastic


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, what can I say? Playing is believing.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 11, 2006)

News for people who live in the Uk, Game are going to get a Nintendo Wiis so  that people can play. You'll be able to play Wii demos from next week. The demos are Zelda, Exite Truck, Spounge Bob, Red Steel and that's all I know. I got it from the local Game shop, they guy told me


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't care about the UK though. T__T


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

Aman said:


> I don't care about the UK though. T__T


lol, it's harsh, but ditto...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

I only really care if my shop will get one


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 11, 2006)

Should do, only four more weeks till Wii comes to Europe


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2006)

Big week coming up, seemingly. Hm... lots of camping for a few hours too. I'll check on the PS3... if the line's not too long when I get there. That'll be a couple of hours worth of waiting. Then the Wii on Saturday night... hmm... maybe I'll just go in on Sunday for this one... but if I get it on Saturday night, that means I would be able to play it more on Sunday... hrm... Tough choice.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 11, 2006)

Funny how video game companies like to ignore Europe.

Anyway I saw IGN video where they unvieled the consumer Wii box. It's a good thing there's not alot of components (save instruction manuals and possible ads that we never use and maybe even a Nintendo Power subscription which I'm sure NOBODY here uses). The Wiimote even comes with a strap 8]. AND BATTERIES!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 11, 2006)

I just had to throw this out there: 

To stay on topic, here's a semi-cool walkthrough for getting the Wii setup and then going through the channels:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2006)

cant wait to hook it up to my hdtv

oh yeh

il write crappy reviews tommorow about the wii games I played


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 11, 2006)

bjaklfjd;afjkl;dsajf;lasdjkf  only seven days!!! @_@


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 11, 2006)

I try not to think about it so it can go faster but after re watching all my zelda videos i cannot stop thinking about it lol.


Some kid said he will arrive at my walmart on FRIDAY though he goes to high school so i decided to go 12 noon on friday now lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Friday...it comes out the 19...that's the 17...now that's just sad...no getting around that one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

i dont care im not letting no 12 year old be the first one to get a Wii in my aera, HELL NO! i was the first for the GC , now im going to be the first for the Wii.


But i highly doubt he will show and i will wait of course but if he does not i will just leave and come on sat like i planned.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 12, 2006)

i couldnt find an exact date online, but is it true that the kiosks for the wii are out now? like two of my friends work at gamestop and best buy and they're giving me conflicting stories....

EDIT: i read previous posts, so let me clarify, working playable kiosks. not just ones setup to make you drool and go insane...lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I try not to think about it so it can go faster but after re watching all my zelda videos i cannot stop thinking about it lol.
> 
> 
> Some kid said he will arrive at my walmart on FRIDAY though he goes to high school so i decided to go 12 noon on friday now lol.



Once Friday rolls along, I take it we won't see you until early Sunday morning?  

That's mighty brave of you xDD

I'll stick to going on the actual launch day.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

^They are out, trust me, the one at best buy and toy'srus are up. *Here*

SS3 - Who cares who get's it first? Ya'll still get it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Once Friday rolls along, I take it we won't see you until early Sunday morning?
> 
> That's mighty brave of you xDD
> 
> I'll stick to going on the actual launch day.



If the Kid does  show ( or anyone on friday that is  , though i am sure ps3 ppl will be there ) i will be there from friday till sunday ( midnight) Though i think they have Wireless so i might be able to jump online if not then you wont see me till sunday afternoon when i drive back up to college. Then i will post something like  " I GOT ZELDA AND Wii!! BBL in 10 hours! " lol.  

if he does not show then i will go noon on sat.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Actually if your going to be going on Friday all the PS3's would be already sold out, if they do the midnight thing. or are they doing the 9 o'clock opening?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

"It's over 9,000!"


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

RockLee said:


> "It's over 9,000!"



Nappa: "Say What!?"


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2006)

I think he means an auction for a PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

I know...it was a joke...you never seen the 9000 video's?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Exactly.  

Well, my GameStop kindly informed me they all were NOT doing a midnight launch now, which is some uber bullshit considering they already promised that. My desire to camp out has now been lost by that extra 10 hour wait...not sure what to do now...

I'll either get there at 10pm Saturday or 10am Sunday...not sure yet...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Gamestop and no midnight thing? WTF your gamestop is BOOTLEG!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah seriously what the fuck 

My gamestop too... appearently they said we sorta live the " ghetto " area and they dont have a Officer/Security to do a Midnight launch.

What fucking shit

Fuck you society.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I know...it was a joke...you never seen the 9000 video's?



"Nope."


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Gamestop and no midnight thing? WTF your gamestop is BOOTLEG!





The_4th Himself said:


> Yeah seriously what the fuck...My gamestop too... appearently they said we sorta live the " ghetto " area and they dont have a Officer/Security to do a Midnight launch...What fucking shit...Fuck you society.


I literally looked at the guy and screamed, "what the fu*k? your fu*king kidding me." He said it was an order from higher-up, for all the GameStops apparently...



FFLN said:


> "Nope."


Look in ma sig d00d.  (or just click here)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

FFLN said:


> "Nope."



You will know what i mean after Nmaster so nicly gave ya a link


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

I just saw some zelda spoilers about the 3rd dungeon.... omg.. I shouldnt havent seen... that pic...

can this game... fucking torment me anymore?!?!?!?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Expect my BeanDaddy Production Video of Wii to be up either sunday night or sometime monday. i think you will all like it.


and ya i seen SOO much zelda stuff lol. i think i will check out gametrailers new videos they put up i got all the IGN insdier ones  ( and posted them btw  )


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Expect my BeanDaddy Production Video of Wii to be up either sunday night or sometime monday. i think you will all like it.
> 
> 
> and ya i seen SOO much zelda stuff lol. i think i will check out gametrailers new videos they put up i got all the IGN insdier ones  ( and posted them btw  )



are you talking about the " *PIC* " ive saw?!? its from the insider ign too I think... you know..... about that... thing...the guy.... the thing... you know? the guy


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> are you talking about the " *PIC* " ive saw?!? its from the insider ign too I think... you know..... about that... thing...the guy.... the thing... you know? the guy


Did ya get that thing I sent ya?  

I wanna see!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> are you talking about the " *PIC* " ive saw?!? its from the insider ign too I think... you know..... about that... thing...the guy.... the thing... you know? the guy





*Spoiler*: __ 



The howling Wolf? yes i have


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahh, spoilers!

*assumes mod powers and deletes it*


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

no

seriously...

big spoiler here

*WATCH OUT!!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zora armor




  

amazing! click on your own risk!! its no picture , if you want Ill post the pic in a spoiler.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

ooo that one ya i seen that..
*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOOKEd really bad ass on him to.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ooo that one ya i seen that..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



  

man , I must say.. the twilight music sounds alot like Silent hill music... creepy...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

where is that pic again? give me the link please1


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> where is that pic again? give me the link please1



this one isnt picture perfect kinda blurry, want me to private msg it to you?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

DAMNIT JUST POST THE PICS ALREADY!!!! 

And if you delete it RockLee I swear to god I will cut you...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> this one isnt picture perfect kinda blurry, want me to private msg it to you?



Pm it to me then please.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

bah bah sorry goku, im a lazy shit

O well

HERE IT IS!!

*DONT TOUCH..... NEWBS!! *


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> bah bah sorry goku, im a lazy shit
> 
> O well
> 
> ...



What the hell _is_ that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> What the hell _is_ that?



*Spoiler*: __ 




That is Zora armor... The guy made links face like that in photoshop but that Zora Armor is indeed in TWP.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> What the hell _is_ that?




*Spoiler*: __ 



peeps call it the zora armor , its a blue tunic from OoT/chain armor thing..
cant really make out the face.




lol@at your reaction


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, _THAT_ was what you two were so excited about? Geez, lame...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG, _THAT_ was what you two were so excited about? Geez, lame...



What did you expect? the ending? GEEEZ  

heres the ending right here bud


*Spoiler*: __ 



epona dies


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

^  


Anyways 6 days LEFT! and i am off to bed now its almost 4 am . Take care all and post more in the offical Zelda thread!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> What did you expect? the ending? GEEEZ
> 
> heres the ending right here bud
> 
> ...



Bulls**t. I know the real ending, don't toy with me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Midna is actually Ganon's servent, and Link helps Midna free him unknowingly. In the very end, Link dies.


----------



## Saigon (Nov 12, 2006)

ahthe wii  want it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Friday...it comes out the 19...that's the 17...now that's just sad...no getting around that one.



I agree, josh really has no life  thats like being a brat going "I wanna get the first wii "

who cares, you don't get anything special don't you have anything else to do in your life?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2006)

It's hard to believe, but by this time next week, I will have my Wii wrapped tightly around my hands  

*official countdown commencing*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

For me its still (counts) 26 days =/


----------



## K-deps (Nov 12, 2006)

when will IGN or Gamspot start having Wii reviews cause I really wanna see what some games get like Red Steel


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Bulls**t. I know the real ending, don't toy with me.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



nice guess

but too bad there isnt leaked endings from any journalist yet.
Even ign hasnt even completed it yet.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

November 12th (day): The Osaka in tex Osaka November 25th (Saturday), 26 days (day): Tokyo Makuhari メッセ 

cant forget , this was on the smash jap website.


possibility of another trailer or more updates today.
Who knows.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Chaps said:


> when will IGN or Gamspot start having Wii reviews cause I really wanna see what some games get like Red Steel



Just guessing but

Red Steel - 7.8 - 8
Excited truck - 7.5
Zelda - 9.7-10
Cars - 4


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

If I was really rich I would go to a shop and buy out every Wii in the store then smash them in front of people waiting for one. That shit would be funny.

If zelda gets a score that isn't above 10/10 people will be pissed off. I expect the game to get at least 10/10. It is the only game that makes me think about getting a Wii at the moment in anycase. Other games I want but I can do without.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

This is crazy!  Avoid spoilers at all costs! D:

Also, I can't wait.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

gunners said:


> If I was really rich I would go to a shop and buy out every Wii in the store then smash them in front of people waiting for one. That shit would be funny.



My friend is actually doing that w/ the PS3, smashing one and then selling the other on Ebay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Well another thing that has been confirmed who has been playing around with his Wii.



> > Try the usb HD already - and try put a movie file on an SD card tell me if it plays
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good news for all you movie peeps or anime peeps etc.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

@2Shea-your freind is retarded 
XD

anyways I got a question should I order a game online or buy it when I buy the Wii?

I had planned on buying LOZ online and buying Red Steel when I buy the Wii or should I just buy them both when I get the Wii?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 12, 2006)

Toys R Us had pre-orders again today and I was 5th in line and got there at 6:30 in the morning.  It was a secret pre-order deal this time that only on the forums are you able to know or have read the ad in Sunday's Newspaper.  Finally I got everything secured.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

When you buy. Pre-order so It comes on the day of realese


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

but I planned on buying it at Target.com =/... which stores take pre orders online?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

AMAZON!!! DUUHHHH


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

I dont think they take pre oreders for LOZ anymore =/

EDIT:

also in Target they'll be selling the Wii on the 17th .. I asked an employee and he said the 17th


----------



## Aman (Nov 12, 2006)

The spoilers on last page are tempting, but... I won't click them!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Who wants a mini review from me XD


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

@rUSSELL
They do. Trust me 

Or you can pre order the rest and but TP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

I doub't you will need to preorder the games, im sure that there will be enough for everybody


----------



## Aman (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Who wants a mini review from me XD


Me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

L said:


> @rUSSELL
> They do. Trust me
> 
> Or you can pre order the rest and but TP.


no they dont I already checked amazon 

maybe ill just pre order Red Steel and buy LOZ when I buy the Wii *sigh*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

Or on the day it comes out!!!! 

@Aman

I know, it's too tempting that I clicked them


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> no they dont I already checked amazon
> 
> maybe ill just pre order Red Steel and buy LOZ when I buy the Wii *sigh*



Just buy both at launch

from what game?

random pic of mario striker


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

but the taxes XD

ill pre order Red Steel in amazon and then ill go to a local game shop and check if they take reservations for LOZ


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah good idea. As for me I'm gonna pre order all the wii thangs @ once


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> but the taxes XD
> 
> ill pre order Red Steel in amazon and then ill go to a local game shop and check if they take reservations for LOZ



Shut your whining about taxes, I have to pay 10+ dollars then you guys

A game like zelda costs 59.95 euro which is 77

X360 is around 65 which is 83 bucks

if ps3 games will be 69.95 = 89 bucks

I really hope the price he gave me is wrong  and that its 49.95

oh yeah wii is 249.95 = 321 dolllar


PS3 = 599.95 = 769 bucks


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

ohh also when I asked the guys at Target for the price on the Wii they said maybe 299 or 399.... ... and I wasent sure about that and I told them that teh internetz said it wont go over 250


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2006)

This site has some great Zelda vids. Sucks i'll have to wait till dec 8th >.<
Oh well, this friday Gears of War comes out in Europe and that will keep me busy for a while


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Europe has 21% taxes

and books and maps and shti like that is 6% taxes


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Look in ma sig d00d.  (or just click here)



Maybe it's just me, but I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

It's just you.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 12, 2006)

RockLee said:


> "It's over 9,000!"



Is that a new meme?

Also, is there anyone else here besides me that's gonna wait until next month to buy the Wii for X-mas?


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, we don't really celebrate Christmas here (well, we give each other one small present). My mom will give me 60 euros for Sinterklaas (Dutch holiday) to buy Zelda with though... <3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Ketchup said:


> Well, we don't really celebrate Christmas here (well, we give each other one small present). My mom will give me 60 euros for Sinterklaas (Dutch holiday) to buy Zelda with though... <3



"zie ginds komt de stoomboot uit spanje weer aan"


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> "zie ginds komt de stoomboot uit spanje weer aan"



"Hij brengt ons Sint Nicolaas ik zie hem al staan"... 

December is the best month ever...Wii, Zelda, Sinterklaas, Christmas, Christmas Tree's and all the decorations, Sparkly lights, Fireworks, Snow (hope so  ).

Oh, does anyone know if you can turn off that sound your fairy makes? It could get annoying on the long run.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 12, 2006)

Snow? Here!? Don't think so, not this year anyway. December is my favorite month, always has been, always will be.

Anyway, 



> *Wii to support custom soundtracks.*
> Well it does for Excite Truck anyway.
> 
> US, November 10, 2006 - Over the last few days there's been substantial buzz around the possibility of the Nintendo Wii to allow for custom soundtracks for players via the system's SD card slot. Seen during the Nintendo Fusion Tour, gamers had been reporting that an option in Excite Truck allowed for users to implement their own music, though whenever attempting to enter the option screen they were promptly interrupted by Nintendo reps. Now that we have the final boxed copy of the game in hand, however, there's nothing holding the secret back. Excite Truck utilizes music customization.
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Is that a new meme?


What!?
here


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I can remember we once had snow the days before New Years Eve... 

Well, that news is great for the people who like to listen to custom soundtracks. I just listen to the game's soundtrack most of the time >.>


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, I consider having the option of adding your own soundtrack to be pretty redundant (thus, useless), 'cause a game without a brilliant soundtrack (or, at least _good_) is worthless in my book anyway. On the other hand, Excite Truck lends itself to be quite suitable for a custom soundtrack.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

They showed that in gamespot too O:


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Aman said:


> The spoilers on last page are tempting, but... I won't click them!



haha , CLICK THEM!

YOU MUST!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> haha , CLICK THEM!
> 
> YOU MUST!



meh it wasn't that special =/


*Spoiler*: __ 



How you guys know its a sora armor anyway


----------



## gerardiscute2 (Nov 12, 2006)

isnt nentendo wii from south park

how do u make the photo that big y is mine like.....naruto the amazing flying fish so small!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

gerardiscute2 said:


> isnt nentendo wii from south park



Wtf the nintendo wii is a actual console that is gonna be released in like what? a week? south park used the wii for their show


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

I cant believe it

a 27 year old that double posts and doesn't use proper grammar rules 



proof that not all gamers are fat geeks <333 (these girls were at the wii stand most of the time)
they won some competition there


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

^

OMG LOL!


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 12, 2006)

why dont you just use the faq or something


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

call of duty 3 gameplay

here


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks good. Has anyone got info on Farcry for Wii. I loved the 360 one but no one has info on the wii one and it's a launch title


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

I am dissapointed with splinter cell on the wii
its buttugly


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

Those girls aren't exactly hot. I guess that's the side of me that doesn't care much for white girls.

Saying all gamers are fat and ugly comes across as stupid anycase ''I am a gamer after all'. ( note I am being semi serious )

I should pick up my Wii probably around July of next year, depends on when I get a job, I could buy one at launch but meh the money I have I should save it for when I go to university or something.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

gerardiscute2 said:


> he he hemeep



Your so banned o_O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Vegitto please put those under spoiler tags just because there somewhat big and what not .


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah no kidding

Yo aman , Why dont you click on those spoilers?


...its spoilerific.


----------



## Aman (Nov 12, 2006)

But I don't want spoilers! 

What happened to the reviews, V-kun?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Vegitto please put those under spoiler tags just because there somewhat big and what not .



Nobody really cares unless your resolution is 640 x480  

you never said which game to review D:


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2006)

[stupid question] when I pre order a game what kind of shipment do I get?the free one? :S[/end stupid question]


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

*OMFG................. Mask of Majora Fans REJOICE!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://media.wii.ign.com/media/748/748589/vids_1.html

Click on Howling in Song Vid...

ITS THE *SONG OF HEALING!!!* AMAZING

ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## yuhun (Nov 12, 2006)

I wonder would it be possible to purchase the Wii in England without preordering it?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 12, 2006)

Impossible! I wish!

If they do I'll be the first one to get it

Oh and what the hell is this I'm hearing about to surf the internet on the wii you need to use wii points


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

yuhun said:


> I wonder would it be possible to purchase the Wii in England without preordering it?



ask those questions in the preordering thread up top. Your more likely to get an answer to that question there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

4th post that stuff in the zelda thread  


anyways those videos are only insiders  i will be uploading all 4 of them in the Zelda thread a little later


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> @2Shea-your freind is retarded
> XD



Nah just rich, and wanting to piss off sony fanboys xD


----------



## Gunners (Nov 12, 2006)

At the sametime if I saw some rich punk smash a Ps3 or Wii and I wanted one I would probably shank him, I mean it would be funny to put in practise but I am just a commoner seeing someone waste money to laugh at poor people like me would agrivate me and I would show him brutality working class people can give. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha well as understandable as that may be, you'd have to be about stupid to try and pick any sort of fight with him lol.

And on that note, theres actually a website that is going to be smashing a PS3 and Wii on launch and posting videos of it etc.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

People are so fucking retarded.

It's like guro porn for technophiles.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha yeah I know what ya mean Rock, my friend isn't really smashing one of his anyway. Though he is selling one on ebay. I believe he's gonna give the other to  his little brother.

Anyway, back to Wii matters.

My damn gamestop won't get the kiosks up untill later this week, so I'm pissed lol. Atleast I'll be getting to play my own on sunday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

> Nov. 13 (Bloomberg) -- Nintendo Co., loser of the last video- game console war, said it will spend more than $200 million to market its new Wii in a bid to wrest sales away from Sony Corp.'s PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Corp.'s Xbox 360.
> 
> The advertising campaign is the biggest ever for Kyoto-based Nintendo, which begins selling Wii in the U.S. on Nov. 19., two days after Sony releases the PlayStation. Television ads beginning tomorrow will focus on Wii's ease of use and library of family- friendly games.
> 
> ...



Alot more at the link.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aHmN0wRpsctw&refer=home


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Alot more at the link.
> 
> 
> > Nov. 13 (Bloomberg) -- Nintendo Co., loser of the last video- game console war, said it will spend more than $200 million to market its new Wii in a bid to wrest sales away from Sony Corp.'s PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Corp.'s Xbox 360...
> ...


Whoa, that's pretty unprofessional of such a big publication to straight up call them losers. In business terms, they won. He who has the most money always wins. 

Speaking of business terms in gaming, my mom discovered the Nintendo Co., Ltd stock on the NYSE and is gonna invest some into it. I told her there's no way we can lose with the Wii about to launch. Hell, the stock's already doubled since before E3...and I wouldn't be surprised if it did so again over the next couple months as sales figures are released and the press finally catches on that the Wii is the big success story and the PS3 with it's pitiful shipments is a failure...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

Rock i hope you see this but your Friends code list for WIi i would change the title.


Because ppl will think its the SAME as DS  when its not. Name it System Wide Friend Code or something of that nature.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> has anyone seen this yet??? i bet they have....if you did....DONT HURT ME
> :oved::


I don't know what you were TRYING to show, but the image leads to a 404 page full of pr0n...


----------



## Dave (Nov 12, 2006)

never mind......stupid thing.....-_-'
it was a picture of the wii, xbox360, and ps3 next to each other


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Whoa, that's pretty unprofessional of such a big publication to straight up call them losers. In business terms, they won. He who has the most money always wins.
> 
> Speaking of business terms in gaming, my mom discovered the Nintendo Co., Ltd stock on the NYSE and is gonna invest some into it. I told her there's no way we can lose with the Wii about to launch. Hell, the stock's already doubled since before E3...and I wouldn't be surprised if it did so again over the next couple months as sales figures are released and the press finally catches on that the Wii is the big success story and the PS3 with it's pitiful shipments is a failure...



I think he meant in terms of how many units were shipped, and the populic thought, in that case, he is correct


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 12, 2006)

what the fuck..........

dont touch the zelda thread guys

seriously , some dickhead put a *HUGE* spoiler on the thread.
WITHOUT A Spoiler tag

seriously mods , ban and delete that person/post


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2006)

Psssh...people complain about spoilerz too much. It's hard to come up with a true "spoiler" to a game that large...seriously...

Spoilers don't take away from the game for me, they just make me want to experience it all that much more. I mean, I wouldn't want to know the exact plot and ending, but a general idea just gets me ansy to play it...

I see no real spoilers in this or the Zelda thread (although I haven't gone through the whole thing. Did see the Ganondorf thing though, as if that was a surprise. Again, just makes me want to play it.)

Now AFTER the game is out and people know everything and I'm in the middle of it, THEN I don't want no spoilers...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 12, 2006)

This is going to be my first grim Zeruda, so I hope that I can maintain my black out.

As to the title...I mean, those that own the Wii will know, you know?

Thanks for the suggestion though. If ti really does turn out to be confusing (I hope not!) then I'll ask for a name change to what you suggested right away, yeah?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 12, 2006)

RockLee said:


> This is going to be my first grim Zeruda, so I hope that I can maintain my black out.
> 
> As to the title...I mean, those that own the Wii will know, you know?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though. If ti really does turn out to be confusing (I hope not!) then I'll ask for a name change to what you suggested right away, yeah?



allright sounds good! 


i cannot wait to have 100 Mii's on my screen


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll give you guys my Mii.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2006)

A fun little article on the Regginator himself.  Good read.



> His image has been inserted into dozens of doctored photographs and posted online by fans.



LOL

EDIT:

NANI?!?!?!

MLB Hot Stove page.


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo Selects Sonic to Enable DVD Functionality in Future Version of Wii Console_ 





> Sonic CinePlayer CE DVD Navigator Helps Deliver Ultimate Movie Viewing to New-Generation Gaming Console
> 
> NOVATO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sonic Solutions® (NASDAQ:SNIC), the leader in digital media software, today announced that Nintendo, the worldwide innovator in the creation of interactive entertainment, has chosen Sonic® CinePlayer® CE DVD Navigator to bring high-quality DVD movie viewing to a future version of the company’s Wii™ gaming console. Nintendo plans to release this version of Wii in the latter half of 2007.
> 
> ...






Not like I care that much for DVD playback (I rarely even use the one on my 360), but this is interesting to note for many reasons.

#1 - Looks like DVD playback is coming in a newer version of the Wii later next year (WiiDVD? XD)
#2 - Granted you might think you have to buy a new Wii just to playback DVDs, the press release states that it's software based, so technically, all it would really need for Wii's prior to the newer ones would be to have a firmware upgrade, a la random Wii disc in the ones coming out soon
#3 - What else is going to come with the newer Wii? O_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

^Nice Reggie article, I read all of it.

About the DVD thing, does that mean that it will come here too? Although I don't care...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^Nice Reggie article, I read all of it.
> 
> About the DVD thing, does that mean that it will come here too? Although I don't care...



Yup, that's what it's pretty much stating, since the article is saying "new ones in late 2007."  It never said region locked or whatnot depending one where you're at.  All in all, interesting read, but nothing to really jump on Nintendo's cock about, unless they plan on making the Wii 2 DVD cases slimmer instead of 3 and have HD support as well. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2006)

Guys.... *I PLAYED THE Wii!!!!!!!!*

It was the best feeling in the world...

The demo was Excite Truck. Even if its not a waited title, the gameplay rocked the GameStop I was in....

Oh my god...................


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

STFU!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2006)

You haven't played it?

It's the best feeling in the WOLRD!!!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

And he continues.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2006)

I just can't help but to share my hapiness.

Now I just CAN'T wait for Sunday to come.....

If there is a ga,estop near you Aman, go to it.

They WILL have a Wii.

Oh yeah.....

If playing excite truck got me so into the game, I can't wait for Red Steel's gameplay.

Its just plain gonna rock!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 13, 2006)

Ain't it the bestest feeling ever?

Holding the control was like holding the hand of baby Jesus.

Also, Wii DVD capabilities will probably be a pay-for-channel thing. If you want DVD capabilities, you'll have the option to pay for it. Of course, their will be a versio where that came built in. Just you watch.

And Reggie is awesome. *tempted to post reggie photoshops accumulated in folder*


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2006)

You'll have to use Wii Points.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 13, 2006)

Most likely.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 13, 2006)

But you have to buy Wii Points. But the good thing is you can get loads of things with the wii points like: Internet Browser, Old Nintendo Games etc.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 13, 2006)

Which the whole point of the Wii Point system; for e-commerce. It doesn't bother me much; I really would like my Wii to double as a DVD player, so if it's like 5 dollars, or 5,000 Wii Points, I don't mind. 

Yeah, showin' off my new theme. 

I'll go back to hiding my signature most of the time (I leave it up once a page, or try to. I disabled signatures, so I forget when I've allowed it or not. XD).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

Noo Rock you took the hot link out of your sig!  not yet! cannot till sat! 

We are at the home stretch everyone! ooo i cannot wait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I just can't help but to share my hapiness.
> 
> Now I just CAN'T wait for Sunday to come.....
> 
> ...



He does not live in america, and it would be the very first gasstop in europe to have any form of game demo pod o_O


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2006)

I've got one pre-ordered with redsteel and 3 extra control pads. hopefully it'll be a fun xmas


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 13, 2006)

Rocklee , I didnt recognize you with this new " ryu avatar and sig "  

 


The Wii , Its close

Santa IS Coming this SUNDAY , ITS CLOSEEE


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, we don't have any kiosks over here. 

"Nintendo's new Zelda falls flat" - A Rebuttal


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2006)

OMFG. I want to friggin' kill people who are all upset at Vlad's little article. IT WAS SATIRE YOU F'ING IDIOTS. How do people not see that? It's all a big joke. He's essentially saying the game is SOOO good the only thing he can find to complain about is brown leaves and unreadable signs! Friggin' morons...

Later, I'm gonna have to write a "Nintendo's new Zelda falls flat - A Rebuttal to all the Rebuttals"...


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

He just wanted attention anyway...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

the shop i always go to might get the wii demo pod soon which means trying out any wii game uit


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

We're still waiting for the reviews...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

gimme the game you want me to review  i am simply too lazy to make them all in one go XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Whatever you feel like doing first.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

How about the zelda demo?


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

So basicly 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the game starts with link entering the dungeon(though I don't know the name of it) and midna pops out (seems like she is your shadow) and explains you how to use close combat battle, after some steps you walk near a scarecrow and midna suggests you to try your swordfighting skill on it. You ofcourse don't have to do this, when you walk further you meet yoru first opponent thus you need to kick ass XD, there is a second scarecrow where midna explains how you use your bow, also not needed to hit. If you go on a mini cutscene starts where 5 enemies start firing arrows at you, you can avoid this by shooting at them before the cutscene, then you get two options, if you go left you can use the clawshot to climb up some grates(or whatever) and get a chest with a yellow rupee in it and then you can continue on to the next door, if you go right you arrive at a switch that requires you to use your iron boots to switch on a magnet thingy, basicly you stand there put on the boots and your upside down and it moves you to the door., next part is a area with with archer and some sword grunts, area is simple with some lava (lava is instant kill by the way so far I know). after killing these bitches you use your bow to cut some ropes holding up a bride, you continue and you get attacked by quite alot of enemies = perfect time to test out the spin move. then you just open the door to the boss area, ifrit is a big fire monster thing, he is very simple, you just shoot a arrow at his forehead/eye then you grab one of his chains and walk away from him while wearing the iron boots so you make him fall, then you just slash his forehead, repeat, then if you lock on him you can instant kill him with the finisher move (might also be possible for the first time never checked) he dies end demo




I am very suprised by zelda to be honest

swordfighting = nice even though its annoying that you have to swing once to get your sword out, a simple button would of been better, but the slashing is really nice and feels nice and is NOT tiring at all. The jump attack is done by pressing lock on + A button, spin move is just shaking your nunchuck left and right and works great. I couldn't figure out how to do the shield bash, might have to do it with locking on for it to work, I still don't know how to simply block though I have seen people do it.

Bow: big fucking hint, before you try shooting a arrow make sure the fairy on the screen is not all the way to the sides or else the wii will ask you to aim on the screen, so make sure your not aiming too far away. Aiming itself is quite easy though takes some practise, Its a really nice addition to add the speaker in the wii mote, though they should make link see through since alot of times you cant see the enemies because link or his hat is in the way.

general: this game is sex remade


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

I plan to use the New Aiming system since i am a big Mouse Fan and it iwll please me greatly to use it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I plan to use the New Aiming system since i am a big Mouse Fan and it iwll please me greatly to use it.



They messed it up with link's body though, its in the way often, either they should of made him see through while aiming or first person like windwaker


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds nice, as always.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

meh my review sucks, its not really a review Xd


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

I wasn't saying that it was a review though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

what I wrote was more of a playing guide XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They messed it up with link's body though, its in the way often, either they should of made him see through while aiming or first person like windwaker



ACtually from the videos i seen it seems quite easy and link is not in the way at all. *shrugs* i think over the shoulder veiw is much better for the Bow and Arrow.


plus i like the number of sensitivty and other options you have within the system to make sure you feel like your pointing at the screen .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ACtually from the videos i seen it seems quite easy and link is not in the way at all. *shrugs* i think over the shoulder veiw is much better for the Bow and Arrow.
> 
> 
> plus i like the number of sensitivty and other options you have within the system to make sure you feel like your pointing at the screen .



I played the game I can know how bugging it can be


----------



## Kayo (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there anyone in here that knows how a launching day of a console is in an European country (Sweden)?
I have never been on a launch before, so I just wonder if it's even half as stacked as in USA or Japan. I just remember that Xbox 360 never were so popular here and it didn't even get sold out, but I don't know about the Wii because the place I preordered it from (Game) said that there were huge amount of people that preordered it. 
We didn't get any line numbers either so I don't know if I am guaranteed to get my Wii on the launch date. So, should I take it easy or go there before the store opens?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I played the game I can know how bugging it can be



True but i also read 30 differant impressions of the game and none of the had a problem like that at all. 


*shrugs* to each his own. 



@Kayo

comes out December 8th for Europe



On the News front



> Reggie Markets the Wii
> An innovative console demands an innovative marketing strategy.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> November 13, 2006 - Nintendo's upcoming "new-generation" console, the Wii, is hitting stores in less than a week, and people everywhere are talking about it. In anticipation of this innovative console's release, Nintendo has been ramping up an equally innovative marketing plan designed to let people see, feel, and experience the ease of use of the Wii for themselves.
> 
> Rather than employing a conventional marketing strategy, Nintendo has opted for a more viral approach. Nintendo has been using positive word of mouth to inform people about the console, rather than paid television advertisements. A two-part episode of South Park centered on the Wii was the closest thing to a traditional television spot that Wii fans have seen. Apparently, Nintendo's viral marketing campaign is paying off already. In the same week in early November, the Wii made front page headlines in the Wall Street Journal, made People magazine's Style Watch gift guide issue, was featured in an NPR report about the hottest holiday gifts, was the centerpiece of a BusinessWeek article, and was seen in the Economist magazine. All of this buzz without a single television advertisement.
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 13, 2006)

(can't resist) Didn't you say somewhere that "playing is believing," Ssj3?  I am going to take vegitto's word on this one, but now I want to play Zelda more than ever.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

And its not only me its also my friend that went with me


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

the aiming toatly whipes the floor with Dual analog setup so im happy in that regard 


Getting the Recent 1up about the Controls ( ppl who played much more than any of us did)


----------



## Aman (Nov 13, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Is there anyone in here that knows how a launching day of a console is in an European country (Sweden)?
> I have never been on a launch before, so I just wonder if it's even half as stacked as in USA or Japan. I just remember that Xbox 360 never were so popular here and it didn't even get sold out, but I don't know about the Wii because the place I preordered it from (Game) said that there were huge amount of people that preordered it.
> We didn't get any line numbers either so I don't know if I am guaranteed to get my Wii on the launch date. So, should I take it easy or go there before the store opens?


Jag bor i Sverige. You shouldn't have any problems if you pre-order now, but first ask them how many have pre-ordered and how many consoles they'll get.

The hype isn't as big over here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

pictar  I only can copy / paste so much its a decent size reveiw and more in depth so go to the link for the full thing.



> The Wii Remote Controller
> The Controller
> Yeah, yeah, you swing the controller to swing Link's sword. You point the Remote at the TV to aim arrows and boomerangs. Does this news freak you out? Leave you trembling in paroxysms of fear? It shouldn't. For all the proclamations of doom, for all the dread that a departure from Zelda's traditional controls would break the game, Twilight Princess' Wii functionality is shockingly intuitive, impressively precise, and gloriously playable.
> For one thing, all those concerns that you'd wear out your arm waving it for the duration of a 70-hour adventure are unfounded. Swinging Link's sword requires nothing more than a quick flick of the Remote. And remember, this is Zelda, not some hack-and-slash brawler. Zelda's swordplay has always been precise and meaningful, and this is no different. Plus, traditional functions like Z-targeting are still in place. It plays just like Wind Waker or Ocarina of Time... the difference being that you have one fewer button to fumble with. Flick the controller once to draw Link's sword, and again to launch a sword attack. It's effortless.





> As for aiming, the Wii Remote is responsive and incredibly accurate. Sniping birds while on horseback? No problem. Tagging multiple items with the Boomerang in sequence? Far easier than in Wind Waker. Sticklers for tradition can go with analog stick controls for first-person mode... but it's hard to imagine anyone would want to go back to such a sluggish and imprecise mode of control after experiencing the freedom of the remote's point-and-shoot interface.





> The Verdict
> 
> Zelda doesn't play at all like a game that had a new control scheme grafted on well into the game's development. The Wii functionality is both intuitive and incredibly beneficial to the game --* frankly, it's difficult to imagine going back to the clumsy GameCube controller after a few hours of time with the Wii version. We're sure the GC game will be perfectly enjoyable, but on Wii, Twilight Princess becomes the fastest and most fluid Zelda game ever.*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the aiming toatly whipes the floor with Dual analog setup so im happy in that regard
> 
> 
> Getting the Recent 1up about the Controls ( ppl who played much more than any of us did)



so because other people who played it didn't have these problems or just didn't mention it it means that my complaint is pointless?

there were people pissed of at the wii by the way

because of the constant "please aim the mote at the screen"

some guy actually went "wtf is this bullshit, im aiming at the screen"

I played the game, you didn't josh, I found it bothersome that link's hat is in the way quite alot of time making it hard to aim


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

SAy what you will but i will take 30 differant impressions of the game and not ONE , not ONE complained about something  stupid as that. Of course you have to aim at the screen duh  and links hat in the way? if it was in the way the 30 guys who played the game would have mentioned it if it was a problem.  Instead i see videos with link using the bow and ppl getting head shots with ease *shrugs*


Though they did say the aiming takes a few mins to get used to if your not a mouse type guy that was really the only complaint out of anyone. I really should not be dragging this on its your opinon but i just found it a little vauge and not to good compared to what i been reading and seeing across the net. With other people who played the game ( other than publications). So i am done talking about it .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> SAy what you will but i will take 30 differant impressions of the game and not ONE , not ONE complained about something  stupid as that. Of course you have to aim at the screen duh  and links hat in the way? if it was in the way the 30 guys who played the game would have mentioned it if it was a problem.  Instead i see videos with link using the bow and ppl getting head shots with ease *shrugs*
> 
> 
> Though they did say the aiming takes a few mins to get used to if your not a mouse type guy that was really the only complaint out of anyone. I really should not be dragging this on its your opinon but i just found it a little vauge and not to good compared to what i been reading and seeing across the net. With other people who played the game ( other than publications). So i am done talking about it .



People WERE aiming at the screen and it still said that you needed to aim at it so it turned off some people 

Those people are pro's they don't really mind or note these small things but normal people do


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2006)

> People WERE aiming at the screen and it still said that you needed to aim at it so it turned off some people
> 
> Those people are pro's they don't really mind or note these small things but normal people do



It really doesn't matter, you know why? Playing the Wii is a new style of gaming when I first picked up a pad I found it hard to grasp where the dpad was and the ABC buttons. 

At the moment it isn't second nature so it is going to be like this, after about 3 hours of gameplay using the Wiimote should become second nature and the problem will probably disapear.

An example is Metroid DS, at first I found that difficult to controll, after a while I figured out how to control things with moving around etc. and it became easy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2006)

gunners said:


> It really doesn't matter, you know why? Playing the Wii is a new style of gaming when I first picked up a pad I found it hard to grasp where the dpad was and the ABC buttons.
> 
> At the moment it isn't second nature so it is going to be like this, after about 3 hours of gameplay using the Wiimote should become second nature and the problem will probably disapear.
> 
> An example is Metroid DS, at first I found that difficult to controll, after a while I figured out how to control things with moving around etc. and it became easy.



its not a mistake from the player, it was a technical fault, it says "point at screen" people point at the middle of screen and for some reason it still says you aren't pointing at the screen I just hope those wii's were calibrated badly or something 

the aiming problem is still valid, alot of times when me and my friend aimed the camera was BEHIND link for some reason and we couldn't see the enemies


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

I got to play the wii for a total of 2 minutes, excited truck was the game *I wanted red steel!!! Fuck you UPS!* Though it's not as bad as i thought it was, still can't say i favor it or have a change of heart like some people but it was fun, but i can imagine this system more as a short burst at the moment. But overall happier with it then i was before and plan on picking one up probbably around march *Got a phone call, interview time!!! *


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2006)

ExciteTruck is a good example of a nice pick-up-and-play title that's easy and fun, but I don't think it's going to satisfy hardcore gamers like us...

It demonstrates racing works well on Wii though, and that's what's important to me. I'm gonna have to rent _Need for Speed Carbon_ or something now...


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 13, 2006)

DVD Playing Wii coming to America.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> ExciteTruck is a good example of a nice pick-up-and-play title that's easy and fun, but I don't think it's going to satisfy hardcore gamers like us...
> 
> It demonstrates racing works well on Wii though, and that's what's important to me. I'm gonna have to rent _Need for Speed Carbon_ or something now...


Ima agree here, short burst, easy to learn, but not worthy of a buy.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah i went to gamestop today and was finally able to play the wii....played for about 15 minutes on excitetruck....not bad. i loved how you steer and everything. only problem is that i really dont think that its made for super fast paced games that require precision like say forza 2 for xbox 360...cause like when i tried to turn really fast, the truck wouldnt respond as fast as i liked...i noticed a considerable lag as well so i dunno. maybe its cause the wiimote wasnt calibrated as well as it should have been, but i dunno. i loved playing the system but from what i gathered, it'll be extremly difficult to drift around a corner at 90mph or go through s-curves at 220mph....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> yeah i went to gamestop today and was finally able to play the wii....played for about 15 minutes on excitetruck....not bad. i loved how you steer and everything. only problem is that i really dont think that its made for super fast paced games that require precision like say forza 2 for xbox 360...cause like when i tried to turn really fast, the truck wouldnt respond as fast as i liked...i noticed a considerable lag as well so i dunno. maybe its cause the wiimote wasnt calibrated as well as it should have been, but i dunno. i loved playing the system but from what i gathered, it'll be extremly difficult to drift around a corner at 90mph or go through s-curves at 220mph....



I went to my gamespot and after i changed the sensitivity to my liking the Stearing was not a problem. I turned my sensitivty up lol.

though i wish i got to play Need for Speed carbon because they added a drifting thing and something else for the Wii and i want to try that out.


glad you went to play the Wii star


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I went to my gamespot and after i changed the sensitivity to my liking the Stearing was not a problem. I turned my sensitivty up lol.
> 
> though i wish i got to play Need for Speed carbon because they added a drifting thing and something else for the Wii and i want to try that out.
> 
> ...



lol. im glad too. like i was walking to my car after school and was like, wait a minute, the kiosks should be out so i asked my friend who's getting a wii (preordered by his cousin) and like we went. but yeah, i didnt mess around enough to change the settings. i wished i could have played some of the sports games though and used the nunchuck....ah well. it was still fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2006)

I spent a lot of time messing in the menus and playing with the Mii Editor and stuff...I tried to get the system online but it needs that firmware update first...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, the online aspect doesn't go into effect untill launch day.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 13, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> yeah i went to gamestop today and was finally able to play the wii....played for about 15 minutes on excitetruck....not bad. i loved how you steer and everything. only problem is that i really dont think that its made for super fast paced games that require precision like say forza 2 for xbox 360...cause like when i tried to turn really fast, the truck wouldnt respond as fast as i liked...i noticed a considerable lag as well so i dunno. maybe its cause the wiimote wasnt calibrated as well as it should have been, but i dunno. i loved playing the system but from what i gathered, it'll be extremly difficult to drift around a corner at 90mph or go through s-curves at 220mph....


At the distances we're playing the game at there should be no noticible lag at all.  Assuming it's not software lag, like poor programming or controller settings.  (Change your mouse sensitivity and check out the lag differences.  Do this with a _good_ wireless mouse too.)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL


----------



## K-deps (Nov 14, 2006)

Couple of WII REVIEWS!!

     Wii Sports    7.5


   Trauma Center   8.0



but where Zelda??


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2006)

They're still playing Zelda.  It's that long. XD


----------



## K-deps (Nov 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> They're still playing Zelda.  It's that long. XD



wow its been like 3-4 days
OO YEA game is 70+ hours...forgot

i hope they review by launch
but for some reason i think they might not make it.

hopefully the Red Steel review will  be up by tonight or Tommorow mornin


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2006)

Some of you guys waaay up there^^^^ played the Wii too huh?

It was cool right?

Did you guys get to make your Mii?


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, those reviews look great! I always saw Wii Sports as an addition and Trauma Center as something promising.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

Chaps said:


> but where Zelda??


 - 5 out of 5


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2006)

Any of you guys camping for the Wii?

I probably will....

If I am allowed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

The article basically asserts the strategy that Nintendo has been trying to implement all along. They found a way to create a system that attracted gamers and non-gamers alike, immersing them in a world that they never thought possible. When you hear that people who aren't naturally gamers gain interest in a new system because of it's innovative approach at gaming then you know you have worthwhile product. That's defintely great news for Nintendo. And I don't believe it's just the novelty factor that's working in it's favor, I believe that software developers, traditional and non-traditional gamers will come to enjoy this system. 

*doesn't plan on camping out for the Wii, because mines is reserved in hopes that gamestop doesn't screw me over* xDDD

In a few more days we should be getting a call from the stores to see whether we'll be getting out pre-order consoles on launch day or not


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Reviews are noted and not bad. Now the zelda reviews, looking good ^-^


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 14, 2006)

> *doesn't plan on camping out for the Wii, because mines is reserved in hopes that gamestop doesn't screw me over* xDDD



HAHA you trust GS

*The Wii strategy:*

Hey! You like bread?  Our bread may not have raisins or a multitude of oats and grains... What  we do is,  we slice the bread.  Now, people that don't eat a whole loaf, can just have a slice.  You can do whatever you want with the slices.  You can make a sandwich, or toast, or french toast.  Mmm motion sensetive bread!

*PS3 strategy:*

We made fruitcake.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> HAHA you trust GS
> 
> .



hell no, because I was one of those people who got there Xbox 360 pre-orders in April of the following year, so I know how GS operates 

But I also got my gamecube pre-order from them on time. 

Lesson: I trust Nintendo, and the track record speaks for itself. 

*The best predictor of future behavior is past actions, and I've experienced it before. *

Plus, GS calls you regardless and tells you whether you're getting it or not, so you won't be surprised come launch day.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

so far , the reviews for zelda 

TSA( Legendary zelda fanatic) Thehylia.com : *9.6* He gave OoT a *9.3* so TP is far superior! *w00t*
Gamespy *5/5*
Lawrence( Infamous spoiler guy)  *9.9*

anyways , I TRUST GS with my Wii preorder.. Nintendo wont fall back with units ... like sony.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

TRU's midnight launches

2820 W. Dunlap Ave., Phoenix, AZ 85051 Arizona
2270 Bridgepoint Pkw., San Mateo, CA 94405 California
22035 Hawthorne Blvd., Torrance, CA 90503 California
330 Brandon Town Center Blvd., Brandon, FL 33511 Florida
1645 N.W. 107th Ave., Miami, FL 33172 Florida
7731 N. Point Pkwy., Alpharetta, GA 30022 Georgia
45 Orland Square Dr., Orland Park, IL 60462 Illinois
Northshore S/C (Rts 128/114), Peabody, MA 01960 Maryland
24411 Michigan Ave., Dearborn, MI 48124 Michigan
14100 Wayzata Blvd., Minnetonka, MN 55305 Minnesota
3600 Lindbergh, Crestwood, MO 63127 Missouri
409 Almonesson Rd., Deptford, NJ 08096 New Jersey
275 Clairton Blvd., West Mifflin, PA 15122 Pennsylvania
6145 Westheimer, Houston, TX 77057 Texas
9500 N.Central Expressway, Dallas,TX 75231 Texas
6001 Kingstowne Village Pkwy., Alexandria, VA 22315 Virginia
103 110th Avenue NE, Bellevue, WA 98004 Washington


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 14, 2006)

in four days it'll only be saturday :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> in four days it'll only be saturday :/



*4 Days, 12 hours  46 minutes, and 10 seconds*

Which basically means it won't be officially 4 days until midnight tonight 

Yeah, I know it's a bit confusing, since, but just go with it 



> 1645 N.W. 107th Ave., Miami, FL 33172 Florida


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

****!

That's _far!_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> ****!
> 
> That's _far!_



It's in the Doral area. Is it really that far? =/
I live in North Miami and use to attend FIU (south campus) everyday and I use to work for the Health Department which is down the street from that store :S  

I say if you live in Miami-Dade county then there is no such thing as a far store


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 14, 2006)

woo three more weeks for me >_>


----------



## Frieza (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW, I have been waiting soooooo long for this day. I decided to blow a lot of money on Wii. 4 games and 3 gamecubes I did not get to play.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

3 Gamecubes? Oh i feel bad for you


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

> Well apparently the Freeloader does work with the Wii






here are pictures for proof


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> here are pictures for proof



Thanks so much for the info, now I can give away my gamecube without any regrets  

That was the only reason, was considering holding on to my gamecube.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Thanks so much for the info, now I can give away my gamecube without any regrets
> 
> That was the only reason, was considering holding on to my gamecube.





np  

Well i would keep it just incase i mean this works now but what after the firmware update? but still good news that the Freeloader disc will work when you open up your Wii.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 14, 2006)

Same here... Goodbye GC... your are callously replaced.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> np
> 
> Well i would keep it just incase i mean this works now but what after the firmware update? but still good news that the Freeloader disc will work when you open up your Wii.



I was planning to give my gamecube to my little sister in late December, so it wasn't like I was going to give it away before or on launch day.  

and even then, I could just take it back from her, yeah, I'm a bastard. 

That gives me about 3 weeks to see what happens with the free loader and the Wii.

And, now things such as buying Bleach Wii, may not be such a far stretch now.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> It's in the Doral area. Is it really that far? =/
> I live in North Miami and use to attend FIU (south campus) everyday and I use to work for the Health Department which is down the street from that store :S
> 
> I say if you live in Miami-Dade county then there is no such thing as a far store



I suck with the names of areas. I'm actually, physically, at FIU south campus right now. Is it far from FIU? I mean, I might consider going there for a midnight launch, since, apparently, the EB Games at the Falls might not have one, or even any extra units.


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

Seems like Nintendo decided to let it work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I suck with the names of areas. I'm actually, physically, at FIU south campus right now. Is it far from FIU? I mean, I might consider going there for a midnight launch, since, apparently, the EB Games at the Falls might not have one, or even any extra units.



It's literally a 6 minute drive from FIU south  

The distance is a little over 3 miles. Most of my trips to school and work are close to 20 miles daily xDD

and a little off-topic: but I just saw a little channel 7 news update that showed gamers lining up at certain stores for the PS3 release 

I'll let you know what store it was when the 4:00pm news start xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

IGN said:
			
		

> *GameStop Holds Wii-lease Party*
> The retailer will host a midnight launch party for the impending console.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...



Good for people living in LA 


			
				IGN said:
			
		

> *Wii Commercial Airs Tonight*
> 
> The first in a four-part series hits during Dancing with the Stars.
> by Micah Seff
> ...



I was also wondering why I haven't seen any commercials, but that goes to show the popularity of the system without any major marketing campaigns on television.


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope it's not like the PS3 commercials.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw that thing with the japanese guys and them going "wii want to play" its really good


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> It's literally a 6 minute drive from FIU south
> 
> The distance is a little over 3 miles. Most of my trips to school and work are close to 20 miles daily xDD
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I just might go, if I can convince my friend to accompany.

On a Saturday, though. I think I'll go there instead, rather than in the morning...

Yeah, definately. I think I'll go there.

Oh, can I get there using the Turnpike?


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 14, 2006)

The bestest love song eva

the ads


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think that commercial was very good actually...

*Time Review the Wii*



> Wii Sports, a collection of cartoonish tennis, baseball, bowling, golf and boxing scenarios, comes with the system. I had presumed that it was merely an elaborate demonstration of the Wii Remote, which responds to natural motions rather than arcane button combinations. *I discovered quickly that it might be the greatest videogame ever made. *



http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1558498,00.html


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hmmm. I just might go, if I can convince my friend to accompany.
> 
> On a Saturday, though. I think I'll go there instead, rather than in the morning...
> 
> ...




You can definitely use the turnpike. The mapquest directions I got specifically mentioned using 821. I could e-mail the directions if you want or I guess you could just input FIU's address and to get the directions yourself xD

Vegitto: I heard they we're uploading the commercial on youtube. Do you happen to have the link?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I heard they we're uploading the commercial on youtube. Do you happen to have the link?



here

Just posted up there^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

^Thanks for the link



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> *First Wii Units Shipped to Retailers*
> 
> Best Buy stores in the Atlanta-area will receive units early.
> by Micah Seff
> ...


----------



## little nin (Nov 14, 2006)

lol i live in england...looked on play.com to get my wii! ---- SOLD OUT! X


gonna have to look somewhere else....i want red steel!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

^It will be out December 8th in Europe, you don't have to import it.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> here are pictures for proof



would the same freeloader work for a wii game?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> would the same freeloader work for a wii game?



Most likely not, though it does prove that a Freeloader can be made for Wii games.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 14, 2006)

when the freeloader is asking to insert the gamecube game,
insert a wii game instead and maybe it'll work..


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

No, the Wii differentiates in GC and Wii games. Meaning the Freeloader is formated as a GC game, so it will load as a GC game. If you were to put in a Wii game after, it wouldn't work, because its already set to be a GC game.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2006)

fukkkk my camp mate bailed on me as I thought.

someone come down to south texas and camp with me Q_Q

if i don't have a ride then I wont be able to get one yet =\


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> fukkkk my camp mate bailed on me as I thought.
> 
> someone come down to south texas and camp with me Q_Q
> 
> if i don't have a ride then I wont be able to get one yet =\



where in texas do you live.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> No, the Wii differentiates in GC and Wii games. Meaning the Freeloader is formated as a GC game, so it will load as a GC game. If you were to put in a Wii game after, it wouldn't work, because its already set to be a GC game.



well theres always a chance i guess  

and if it doesnt, at least we know that making a freeloader is possible
for the wii. i just want it for clash of ninja EX


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2006)

> where in texas do you live.


----------



## Volken (Nov 14, 2006)

So the Wii won't be region-free after all? Sorry, I've missed a lot of this thread and the front page doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

volken330 said:


> So the Wii won't be region-free after all? Sorry, I've missed a lot of this thread and the front page doesn't say anything about it.



It won't be region free apparently. However for the time being it has been shown to play GC imports so there still might be hope.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

Gamestop just called me , a automachine anyways..

They called to tell me that Redsteel is shipping tommorow...
eh

Whats that supposed to mean? I can pick it up? or what? Any other GS Wii shoppers around?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

> Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz Review





> 8.4 Impressive


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2006)

omg 4 more days 

any new info?


----------



## K-deps (Nov 14, 2006)

IGN seems to be getting these reviews out pretty fast
hopefully Red Steel by tommorow and I would also like to see IGN's review for Zelda


----------



## Volken (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> It won't be region free apparently. However for the time being it has been shown to play GC imports so there still might be hope.


Oh well. As long as I can play import games in some way, I'm content.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

E-mail me the directions, please.  I'm going to have to find a way to get there this weekend.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

> Order Wii Component Cables by Phone
> Nintendo makes graphic whores happy.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...



easy for ppl who do not want to head to the stores or buy online.


----------



## Dave (Nov 14, 2006)

the walmarts were i live are only getting two wii's each....so now i will campout at best buy with my friend!!!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> E-mail me the directions, please.  I'm going to have to find a way to get there this weekend.



No problem. Good luck with the Wii hunt. 

I'm probably going to go out with a friend to search for a PS3 this week, but if I do it probably will be tomorrow seeing that people are already lining up at some stores :S 

Hopefully I'll hear from gamestop in regard to my Wii pre-order sometime this week.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck with that. Did you hear? Apparently, the launch allottment has been slashed to 120,000 units.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought it was slashed 120000, not down _to_ 120000 :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Good luck with that. Did you hear? Apparently, the launch allottment has been slashed to 120,000 units.



Damn :S

Well, I guess I can lend my friend some moral support as he's turned away from the store because they didn't have enough systems 

The plan was I get a Wii and he get a PS3, but looks like that plan might be put on hold ;__;


----------



## Dave (Nov 14, 2006)

that explains everything.....stupid slash downs....


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Damn :S
> 
> Well, I guess I can lend my friend some moral support as he's turned away from the store because they didn't have enough systems
> 
> The plan was I get a Wii and he get a PS3, but looks like that plan might be put on hold ;__;



Oh well, you'll both prolly have more fun w/ the Wii anyway xD


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I was surprised, too. CompUSA is getting _nothing_. GS/EB didn't get enough. TRU barely got enough. Various managers are saying things that are coinciding. Way things are looking, I'd hope your pre-order is #4 or lower, or else youse ain't getting one.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

I would so be pissed off if I wanted a PS3. Honestly, thats a huge fuck-up on Sony's part. Should have played it smart and made more units for the US than Japan, they should know thats where they're gonna get the sales.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

It's not that. It's not that they are shifting units around. It's that they didn't make what they said they did, and it's coming out just now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Yeah, I was surprised, too. CompUSA is getting _nothing_. GS/EB didn't get enough. TRU barely got enough. Various managers are saying things that are coinciding. Way things are looking, I'd hope your pre-order is #4 or lower, or else youse ain't getting one.




*I heard that comp USA is bundling their stock of PS3's with HDTV's, which makes me wonder if they considered a similar bundle for the Wii system*



> CompUSA: *Would you like a PS3 with your HDTV?*
> Electronics retailer devotes launch allocation of Sony's next-gen system to customers purchasing big-screen, high-def Sony TVs.
> By Brendan Sinclair, GameSpot
> Posted Nov 14, 2006 8:14 pm ET
> ...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> easy for ppl who do not want to head to the stores or buy online.



crap , Nintendo phone closed!!!

Think I will be able to order them tommorow? What time do they open...

I NEED THESE CABLES!!!!!!!!!!
I hope they have alot


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

How long did it take for the freeloader to come out when the gc was released?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to break it to you, but they've cancelled that bundle.

Wow. We reached 2,000 in record time. >D

*cackles knowingly*


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> crap , Nintendo phone closed!!!
> 
> Think I will be able to order them tommorow? What time do they open...
> 
> ...



You'll be able to buy them at any retail store, don't worry.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

What is all this talk about cables. The wii won't come with the cables to connect to the TV


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

k1nj9/bootz said:


> What is all this talk about cables. The wii won't come with the cables to connect to the TV



Lol no, it's just the component cables.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but they've cancelled that bundle.
> 
> Wow. We reached 2,000 in record time. >D
> 
> *cackles knowingly*



Wow, that was incredibly short  

You're kinda dampening any hope I had me or my friend of getting a PS3 come launch day 

I guess I'll have to comfort myself with my Nintendo pre-order


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> You'll be able to buy them at any retail store, don't worry.



Yes but not at launch day....12/15 and rest are unknown..

fuck that!!! I need mah Cables!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

May I ask what are these component cables.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Yes but not at launch day....12/15 and rest are unknown..
> 
> fuck that!!! I need mah Cables!!



Yes you'll be able to get them on launch day at many stores, atleast here you'll be able to lol.



			
				k1nj9/bootz said:
			
		

> May I ask what are these component cables.


Component cables, are the Red, Green, and Blue cables you can use to connect things to your TV. You will need these if you want to play the Wii at 480p.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

I feel so stupid but what is 480p.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> they are selling the cables online/phone only so far



Incorrect, please read my post above.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Yes you'll be able to get them on launch day at many stores, atleast here you'll be able to lol.
> 
> 
> Component cables, also known as RCA cables, are the Red, Yellow, and White cables you can use to connect things to your TV. You will need these if you want to play the Wii at 480p.



lol man , third party only , and they're only 60$ a piece
jesus

I want the nintendo brand 30$ plus shipping!!!!


Im pretty sure component cables where white/blue/green or some other colors. I forget


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Nope, I know for a fact that Gamestop will be selling Nintendo's own cables for yes $30.

And actually they are Red/Blue/Green, I was incorrect in my post.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Incorrect, please read my post above.



ive been doing research lately 

Circuit city/Best buy/Walmart/EB/GS

EB/GS ships 12/15

CC/BB/walmart " Coming soon "

my ass



2Shea said:


> Nope, I know for a fact that Gamestop will be selling Nintendo's own cables for yes $30.
> 
> And actually they are Red/Blue/Green, I was incorrect in my post.



your very lucky then  

My gs told me , they arent getting component cables till dec


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

They even showed me on their computers that they would be recieving them on launch. Also I had heard in an interview that some representative from Nintendo said they would be in stores at launch aswell.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Component cables, also known as RCA cables, are the Red, Yellow, and White cables you can use to connect things to your TV. You will need these if you want to play the Wii at 480p.



LOL.

Red, Yellow, White = *COMPOSITE* (RCA) cables. They come with the Wii console, and enable 480*i* resulution (Also known as SD or Standard NTSC resolution).

Red, Green, Blue = *COMPONENT* cables. For HD resolution; in Wii's case, 480*p*.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

I stated I was wrong above, and my post has been since edited.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Nov 14, 2006)

*The sears thing didn't work out. But luckily, I was able to get a TRU preorder on the 12th. *


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Red, Yellow, White = *COMPOSITE* (RCA) cables. They come with the Wii console, and enable 480*i* resulution (Also known as SD or Standard NTSC resolution).
> 
> Red, Green, Blue = *COMPONENT* cables. For HD resolution; in Wii's case, 480*p*.


Thanks for clearing that up for everybody!

Oh, and yes, component cables are supposed to be available at retail stores on launch, according to Nintendo...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish I could hook up the Wii to my iMac. It'd look so nice.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Gamestop just called me , a automachine anyways..
> 
> They called to tell me that Redsteel is shipping tommorow...
> eh
> ...


Oh oh, was that an automated call you got earlier?

'Cause I got a call and I was like "Hello? Hello?" and then finally right as I hung up I heard "This is Gamestop" but it was too late...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh, and yes, component cables are supposed to be available at retail stores on launch, according to Nintendo...



Glad I'm not the only one who heard that announcement lol.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you 2shea and Dementia for explaining things for me.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh oh, was that an automated call you got earlier?
> 
> 'Cause I got a call and I was like "Hello? Hello?" and then finally right as I hung up I heard "This is Gamestop" but it was too late...



yea, if you preordered something besides Wii/Zelda , it should be out this week.

Whats her name? Kerrin Paplin? or something.. she isnt so resourceful either.. I dont believe her at all.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Well she's the Vice President(or something like that), I'd believe her 

I also think Reggie confirmed it aswell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

and you can order them on phone if anyone read the article ign had up and  i posted not to long ago.

and if i remember right she said Best buy, Walmart and Target and online retailers will only have component cables on day 1.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> yea, if you preordered something besides Wii/Zelda , it should be out this week.
> 
> Whats her name? Kerrin Paplin? or something.. she isnt so resourceful either.. I dont believe her at all.


Wait, so what exactly did it say?



2Shea said:


> Well she's the Vice President(or something like that), I'd believe her
> 
> I also think Reggie confirmed it aswell.


She's the "Vice President, Marketing and Corporate Affairs"

But still, I don't like her, nor do I believe her since the import fiasco...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Wait, so what exactly did it say?
> 
> She's the "Vice President, Marketing and Corporate Affairs"
> 
> But still, I don't like her, nor do I believe her since the import fiasco...



Hello, This is GameStop, We called to tell you that " Red Steel " is shipping in tommorow. Thank you


lol thats it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> Hello, This is GameStop, We called to tell you that " Red Steel " is shipping in tommorow. Thank you
> 
> 
> lol thats it.


omfg lol. So, I can like go pick it up?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> omfg lol. So, I can like go pick it up?



yep 

I called my GS afterwards , If you preordered it . Its there ready for you to pickup in the afternoon. The guy told me to check in the afternoon-evening


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh...yes...sweetness...

I call posting scans tommorow night!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

Local gamestore got

PS3 -
Resistance
Marvel Alliance
Tony Hawk
NHK 

Wii - 
Exicted truck
Red Steel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Going to be interesting to see the sales numbers once of Japan 



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> *Lots of Wiis for the Japanese*
> 400,000 consoles available from day one.
> by Patrick Kolan, IGN AU
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

ya good they are having a good number of systems over there.



Well my Nintendo Wii music video is compleate! though its 3:40 am right now and i am going to bed. i will upload it later on tomorrow , kira you heard the song that is in this one i decided to use that agian.


this video basically just shows off THe wii itself , what the wii remote does with the games and upcoming kick ass games. With a cool song and i think you will all  like the creidts!


well peace all


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh well, I'll see it tomorrow then.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 15, 2006)

A lot of the recent reviews are pretty average, and I heard a rumour that Gamespot are going to give TP an 8.5  I'm getting a bit worried now, I hope I'm not throwing my money away getting a Wii.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> A lot of the recent reviews are pretty average, and I heard a rumour that Gamespot are going to give TP an 8.5  I'm getting a bit worried now, I hope I'm not throwing my money away getting a Wii.



Zelda getting a 8.5 isnt nothing , I already got a review who gave zelda tp a 9.6 and that person gave OoT a 9.3. Thats All I needed , and this is TSA whos zelda critique is really good.

Fuck gamespot man , thier so biased and obviously dont know shit about the Wii/Wiimote. Seriously no one likes em anymore.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 15, 2006)

that gamespot thing was a lie..

they havn't rated zelda yet


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2006)

*YOU WON'T^^^* Beleive me.

In which country do you live Fonster Mox?

If you live in U.S., go to a Gamestop and experience the Wii for yourself.

Once you have played it, you will know "the feeling".

By the way, Aman, which country are you in?


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> A lot of the recent reviews are pretty average, and I heard a rumour that Gamespot are going to give TP an 8.5  I'm getting a bit worried now, I hope I'm not throwing my money away getting a Wii.


Average? Call of Duty 3 (that no one expected anything from) got 7.7, Trauma Center got 8.0 (that or 7 was what was expected), Banana Blitz got 8.4. These are no must-have titles there, so I think that it's looking good. 

And the gamespot thing is just a rumor.



> By the way, Aman, which country are you in?


I live in Scandinavia.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 15, 2006)

That Gamespot thing was a joke. I've seen it myself.  Someone took a review for another game, replaced a few names, and pretended it was a Zelda review as a joke. He quickly said that it was a joke, too.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2006)

People these days are so eaily tricked....

I didn't get a call from gamestop yet, but im hoping to camp out on saturday, wake up at 4:00Am and go to target and wait til they open.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

I pre-ordered mine a while ago, so I'll be fine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> People these days are so eaily tricked....
> 
> I didn't get a call from gamestop yet, but im hoping to camp out on saturday, wake up at 4:00Am and go to target and wait til they open.
> 
> What do you guys think?



If it's in regard to the Wii, I don't believe they started making phone calls yet. Since it's out Sunday, I wouldn't be surprised if they started making phone calls tomorrow or Friday. 

And why would you camp out if you pre-ordered it?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^ I didn't pre order it...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> Average? Call of Duty 3 (that no one expected anything from) got 7.7, Trauma Center got 8.0 (that or 7 was what was expected), Banana Blitz got 8.4. These are no must-have titles there, so I think that it's looking good.
> 
> And the gamespot thing is just a rumor.
> 
> ...



 how are 7.7, 8.0, and 8.4 "_must haves_"? Gamespy gave TP a 5/5, anyone surprised?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> ^^^ I didn't pre order it...



*processes*

Then why are you expecting a phone call from gamestop? In these cases they usually only call pre-order customers letting them know if their pre-order will or will not be available on the launch date.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

slimscane said:


> how are 7.7, 8.0, and 8.4 "_must haves_"? Gamespy gave TP a 5/5, anyone surprised?


I'll quote myself on this one. ''These are *no must-have titles* there, so I think that it's looking good.'' 

And by these, I meant there, and by no, I meant not, and forget the ''there'' at the end. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2006)

Not really...^^^

I actually expected them to give that rating actually.

The titles over and above 7.0 are good to have.

Not really "must have", but good enough TO have.



Samatarou said:


> *processes*
> 
> Then why are you expecting a phone call from gamestop? In these cases they usually only call pre-order customers letting them know if their pre-order will or will not be available on the launch date.



Cuz I pre-orderd Red Steel.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'll quote myself on this one. ''These are *no must-have titles* there, so I think that it's looking good.''
> 
> And by these, I meant there, and by no, I meant not, and forget the ''there'' at the end. XD



Oh, XD I'm sorry, I misread you there XD, Yeah those are pretty good scores for average games.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

What's wrong with me and all the typos? I was surprised by how high they got, since they are *not* must-have titles.


slimscane said:


> Oh, XD I'm sorry, I misread you there XD, Yeah those are pretty good scores for average games.


It's fine. ^^


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

A
99
First reviews of TP, so far, well, you get the picture.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2006)

Holy crud!!!

Thise scored are good as heck!

Twilight Princess gameplay looks kinda weird though.

Gott experience it for myself...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Holy crud!!!
> 
> Thise scored are good as heck!
> 
> ...



I played it

its god


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Wii Sports (a FREE game) is rated higher than 2 out of the 6 reviewed PS3 games.
Super Monkey Ball is rated higher than 4 out of the 6 reviewed PS3 games.

_Wii's Super Monkey Ball is better than 2/3 of the PS3 launch lineup..._

The Wii has yet to have a BAD review (PS3 has 1...Giant Enemy Crabs FTL). And since they've yet to review any game that has high expectations (i.e. Zelda, Red Steel), I'd say that bodes well for the system.

What's really gonna be funny is when Spongebob gets like a 9 out of 10...


----------



## SaiST (Nov 15, 2006)

I fucking *hate* you, Nintendo.

^this concerns all this nonsense surrounding their component video cable for the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Then why do you hate them if they'll be available in stores?


----------



## SaiST (Nov 15, 2006)

The official cables won't be available at select stores 'til some time in December.

3rd party component cables may--[highlight]may[/highlight] be available at launch, and even those will be hard to pick up as I understand it due to limited quanities.

I want my progressive scan for Zelda, God damn it! 

For now, I'm going to place an order on Nintendo's online store(whenever it comes back up). They won't be shipping until the 25th, but I'll still end up getting 'em quicker that way. *If* I happen to find some 3rd party component cables before then, I'll simply cancel the order.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Whaat? Last I heard, official cables were available launch day.

Also, it seems that'll be attending a midnight launch after all. 

Movies of gamers and non-gamers playing ZERUDA. No spoilers guaranteed, since I, too, am under going a media blackout regarding Zeruda.



I forgot how to do that nifty trick regarding links and lettering. Oh well.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, yeah that does suck.

Or doesn't it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Whaat? Last I heard, official cables were available launch day.
> 
> Also, it seems that'll be attending a midnight launch after all.



Hope you have fun. I'll probably wait till sunday morning to pick up my system from GS  

and then head over to Target to make use of my $200  gift card


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks!  *is hoping not to get teh muggled*



Get your component cables here! Those who have ordered say that it is entirely possible to recieve them by Friday.

So quit yer whinning! >O


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

^Good.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 15, 2006)

A short story by Deepthought:

     I head over to my local Gamestop to pick up a strategy guide, ask about my Wii Pre-order, and demo the Wii Kiosk.  No suprise, there was someone already playing Exite Truck.  I go get my guide, ask about the midnight opening (wont be happening).  After say five minutes, I checkout and head over to the Kiosk.  This dude is still playing.  So, I stand behind him and say "I got next"  he finished the race in 5th and hits retry.  He finishes again in 6th and hits retry "I gotta beat this race man"  Needless to say, he failed again.  Turns out this guy works at the GameStop (If you call that working)  He informs me they will need my ID to play and I hand it over.  I then hit retry and proceed on the same race finishing in first place by no small margin.  Either I am a Wii genius... or this guy was a slack-jaw idiot.  Either way, It made me feel better.

Fin


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

*cackles*

Dude must have felt like a tard.

Also, I hate that. I know the people that work there are more likely to be gamers than not, but they need to service the customer first.

I haven't had an unpleasant experience at EB/GS yet. The store at The Falls has very courteous personel.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Something I've noticed in playing Wii and watching people play Wii...

Some people get it right away and some people SUCK. Hard.

The guy in line in front of me for Metroid Prime: SUCKED
The little kids in front of me at GameStop for ExciteTruck: FINE
My roomate at ExciteTruck: SUCKED

It's weird. Some people just instantly get it and do great with it and others are just loserz. I've had no problems with any of the games I've played, with the exception of Wii Baseball...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Thanks!  *is hoping not to get teh muggled*



Bring some friends with you to avoid experiencing that fate :S

I'm bringing two of my brothers with me when I go to pick my system 




RockLee said:


> *cackles*
> 
> Dude must have felt like a tard.
> 
> ...



The GS store I frequently have some cool people there. I often go in to buy a game or two and find myself talking to a couple of them about anime series for hours on end


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe those people fail at those activities in real life.

Some people just aren't meant to be inter-galactic bounty hunters prophesized to save entire races. :/


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually... Here's my tard moment of the year:

When I first started the race I was real messed up.
"Why isn't this damn controller working?"
Truns out I was instinctivley using the D-pad to try and steer.  
Even after screwing up the beginning so badly, I still got first.

That's what happens when you play without using the tutorial.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

xD

How do I steer car?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Wii Sports (a FREE game) is rated higher than 2 out of the 6 reviewed PS3 games.
> Super Monkey Ball is rated higher than 4 out of the 6 reviewed PS3 games.
> 
> _Wii's Super Monkey Ball is better than 2/3 of the PS3 launch lineup..._
> ...



Why did you have to bring up the PS3, no one mentioned it you ass. 

Anyway Exicted truck get's a 6.9. 

Expected, it kidna sucked anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> The GS store I frequently have some cool people there. I often go in to buy a game or two and find myself talking to a couple of them about anime series for hours on end



So try the shop I always go to owns, I mean I would come in there after school and im there untill closing time XD

quite alot of hot girls got there  asians too, once kim (asian girl i know) walked in wearing this shiny kimono with the side open so you could see the side of her legs XD i was so stunned


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Pics. We demand them.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

Agreed, we all think that you are a liar, and we reserve the right to neg rep you if you can't produce proof. All of us. I've resorted to red extortion <=O How far have I fallen?!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Not far enough, Mr. Plaid.

I have contacts, Vegitto. I can get you deleted from _life itself_. Feel free to PM the images.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Just go outside, there's more places then vegitto's gaming shop where girl's are.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> Average? Call of Duty 3 (that no one expected anything from) got 7.7, Trauma Center got 8.0 (that or 7 was what was expected), Banana Blitz got 8.4. These are no must-have titles there, so I think that it's looking good.



I do kinda consider those average really, certainly not scores that make me confident that I'm spending over ?200 for the console and a game. To me 50-60% scores are _bad_ - 70-85% is average, above that is good. I just hope things get better in the following months.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> I do kinda consider those average really, certainly not scores that make me confident that I'm spending over ?200 for the console and a game. To me 50-60% scores are _bad_ - 70-85% is average, above that is good. I just hope things get better in the following months.


I meant good compared to what was expected.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

I got my component cables ordered... but im having doubts if its too late now!!!

I got the REDUPS 1day shipping 13$ shiping , IT BETTER GET HERE!

Your order ######, has been received.
You will receive another e-mail once your order has been processed.
You have ordered:


62606 Wii Component Video Cable (1 @ $29.95 = $29.95)


Total cost of items purchased:      $29.95
Total Applicable Taxes:             $2.68
Total Shipping and Handling costs:  $13.00


Grand Total for order:              $45.63

Sales tax note for orders shipping to AR, CA, FL, GA, IL, IN, MA, MI, 
NE, NJ, NY, OH, PA, SC, TN, TX, WA and WI.		

Subscription:     Applicable sales tax is already included in the 
subscription price.
Bundle Paks:     The applicable sales tax amount will not be reflected 
during checkout, 
		 but will appear on the credit card statement.
All other items:  Applicable sales taxes are included in the sales tax 
amount above.    

Shipping mode: *One Day*
Your order will be billed and shipped to:


I hope it processes!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> I do kinda consider those average really, certainly not scores that make me confident that I'm spending over ?200 for the console and a game. To me 50-60% scores are _bad_ - 70-85% is average, above that is good. I just hope things get better in the following months.



I know your having doubts on zelda

think about it?

When has Nintendo ever Made A Zelda game that sucked?
Nope Never? correct. Never! Zelda are always 9.5/10 quality masterpieces.

Trolls dont say those garbage zelda discs , cause nintendo didnt make em.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

I am pretty please so far with the Wii reveiws that i been seeing. Super monkey ball is pretty good and i allways planned to get that game Trama center as well. now time to wait for Red Steels reveiw!


and check out the zelda thread for scores i have them all listed on the front page and the average. so far its a 98% average higher than OoT so far.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, Red Steel's review will be interesting. ^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Why did you have to bring up the PS3, no one mentioned it you ass.


Go to f'ing hell. I was making comparisons of scores because Fonster Mox brought up the reviews subject...



Fonster Mox said:


> I do kinda consider those average really, certainly not scores that make me confident that I'm spending over ?200 for the console and a game. To me 50-60% scores are _bad_ - 70-85% is average, above that is good. I just hope things get better in the following months.


I agree a bit on your idea of scores, but like Aman I think having all 7 and 8 scores is really good considering that the games reviewed were not big titles, we only expected average out of them. 

But seriously, you have to read the reviews not just look at scores. Most of the reviews talk fairly positive on the gameplay. For instance, Call of Duty they said was more fun on the Wii gameplay wise, but it got a lower score than the other versions because (well, one because they're a bunch of graphics whores) the game itself was missing features (namely multiplayer). In other words, the Wiimote does it's job well: providing a wonderful new, fun gameplay experience. I'm really interested to see even better comparison reviews like Madden Wii...

If the Wii manages to pan out average scores around 7 and 8 with it's few big titles over 9, than that's one of the most impressive launches ever. Most launches you don't see quality like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah but there was no need to bring up the PS3 when he didn't even say or mention the PS3, and you claim i'm a fanboy...haha.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

These are the two consoles that everyone are waiting for, bringing the opponent up in the Wii thread is to be expected.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 15, 2006)

I played Exite Trucks It sucks tho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

L said:


> I played Exite Trucks It sucks tho



no you suck  


but I have no pics I am not a otaku who carries a camera constantly


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Gamespot said:
			
		

> *Amazon.com passes on Wii, PS3 preorders*
> 
> With days to go before console launches, online megastore says it won't take preorders; may not be able to deliver product until 2007.
> By Tim Surette, GameSpot
> ...



Amazon learned from GS's mistake  

I always get a bit weary about online pre-orders, but it looks like when it comes to the PS3 it's going to be the same for Amazon *hard to find*, and they also stopped taking anymore Wii pre-orders. At this point doing pre-orders would be a bit difficult >_>


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Just go outside, there's more places then vegitto's gaming shop where girl's are.


prove it! Vegitto has already admitted that the girls don't exist at his gaming shop.


Think twice before buying it! :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

I areth the winnar



I SHALL LOOK FOR PICS OF GALZ 

one of the girls that is at the shop alot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

slimscane said:


> prove it! Vegitto has already admitted that the girls don't exist at his gaming shop.
> 
> 
> Think twice before buying it! :amazed



I knew it. Nintendo plans to use Wii24 to spy on us and eventually control our thoughts and souls  


*puts do not swallow sign on his Wii*  

in reference to the choking hazard...no other meaning to that statement :sweat


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Needs to add "it will steal your girlfriend when she mistakes the Wiimote for..."

Ok I'm just gonna stop while I'm ahead...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

She is at the shop quite alot she designed the shop's logo



these two too (logo on shirt)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

This looks less and less like a store and more like an anime con...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> This looks less and less like a store and more like an anime con...



Well yeah they helped him out it was at F.A.C.T.S

fantasy anime comics toons science-fiction

I won the ddr tourny there


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

These the hot girls?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

> IGN Forces Online Sale of Component Cables
> Now playing with your Wii in 480p at launch is actually possible.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...




You guys can order them from nintendo's online store now if you wish.


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wii boosts Nintendo shares through the roof*



> As DS continues to sell well, shares in Nintendo have hit an all-time high ahead of the launch of its innovative new console Wii.
> Shares in the platform holder have hit Y26,770 (around £120), as anticipation continues to rise ahead of the console’s launch. The shares have soared 88 per cent since the start of calendar year 2006.
> 
> The latest news will come as a boost to Nintendo (and indeed its investors) as the company prepares to launch Wii in the US on November 19th, Japan on December 2nd and Europe on December 8th.
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

So good to hear since my family just bought stock in the Big N.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> These the hot girls?



Not really I reckon them average


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Mnmaster64 , did u go pickup your Redsteel? Arent you gonna wait for reviews!? 

I am..!! i put 25$$ for my preorder... just in case


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm gonna leave to pick it up in like an hour or so...

I can't wait for reviews, I'm writing a review for it! 

I've gotta have a preview by Monday and my review done by the following week...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm gonna leave to pick it up in like an hour or so...
> 
> I can't wait for reviews, I'm writing a review for it!
> 
> I've gotta have a preview by Monday and my review done by the following week...



lol, ok
maybe ill just end up renting it  

put up some scans of the instruction book


----------



## Kduff (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm kind of glad I'm not getting a Wii at launch, seeing as nothing is going to be available in the vein of accessories (such as component cables and whatnot), and because I really don't feel like waiting with a bunch of obsessive, nerdy fanboys in line for a day just to get one.

I've been told by sales reps at Best Buy, Circuit City, and Wal-Mart that they have been told by higher ups that Nintendo plans on shipping new systems every three days.  So for everyone waiting in line, gambling whether or not you're even going to get one after waiting hours on end outside in the freezing, November cold (and possiblt rain, from what I see on the weather reports), why not just wait a few days, and gamble on Nintendo meeting their supply quota? I'd say you have a lot better chance doing the latter.

I have to work Saturday and Sunday, so having a life kind of stops me from getting one on launch anyway.  But I'll be making about a hundred bucks those two days, instead of waiting in a line.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I'm kind of glad I'm not getting a Wii at launch, seeing as nothing is going to be available in the vein of accessories (such as component cables and whatnot), and because I really don't feel like waiting with a bunch of obsessive, nerdy fanboys in line for a day just to get one.
> 
> I've been told by sales reps at Best Buy, Circuit City, and Wal-Mart that they have been told by higher ups that Nintendo plans on shipping new systems every three days.  So for everyone waiting in line, gambling whether or not you're even going to get one after waiting hours on end outside in the freezing, November cold (and possiblt rain, from what I see on the weather reports), why not just wait a few days, and gamble on Nintendo meeting their supply quota? I'd say you have a lot better chance doing the latter.
> 
> I have to work Saturday and Sunday, so having a life kind of stops me from getting one on launch anyway.  But I'll be making about a hundred bucks those two days, instead of waiting in a line.




I got mine ordered online , and should be arriving here tommorow or friday.
If you dont want the component hassles  

If you lived in texas you wouldnt need jackets  
but yeah goodluck on your search.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Some people NEED to have it day 1, and some don't mind waiting a few more days. I don't think you'll have trouble finding a Wii a couple weeks after launch, or whenever it is the 2nd shipment comes in...

The only thing I don't get that's annoying the crap out of me is all this component cable talk. "OMFG! I might have to wait a week to get a slight graphic improvement! The world's gonna end!" Jeez, how stupid. Honestly people, that's just being ri-f'ing-diculous...it's all about the gameplay, who gives a flying flip if your picture's a little fuzzy for a few days? Get the heck over it...rich people are so friggin' spoiled with the their HD and everything...


----------



## Kduff (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you really think the Wii will be impossible to find?  I live in West Virginia, where gaming is big, but not as ridiculous as other, more metropolitan states, and I've never had a problem getting a system at or around launch.  And I've gotten every system that's come out in the last 7 years, from Dreamcast to the Xbox (I haven't bought a 360 yet for lack of interest.)

Anyway, I really don't think there will be much of a search here.  Most of the people who absolutely must have one will have it withing a week of launch.  After that, I figure it will be hard, but not impossible to find one.

Hopefully I'm right.

And about the component cables, only our living room TV uses them, and I'm buying an HD TV in a few weeks for my room.  Anyway, I only want them to play Zelda in the best way possible.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Some people NEED to have it day 1, and some don't mind waiting a few more days. I don't think you'll have trouble finding a Wii a couple weeks after launch, or whenever it is the 2nd shipment comes in...
> 
> The only thing I don't get that's annoying the crap out of me is all this component cable talk. "OMFG! I might have to wait a week to get a slight graphic improvement! The world's gonna end!" Jeez, how stupid. Honestly people, that's just being ri-f'ing-diculous...it's all about the gameplay, who gives a flying flip if your picture's a little fuzzy for a few days? Get the heck over it...rich people are so friggin' spoiled with the their HD and everything...




It's not like the Wii is focused on graphics anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah i mean graphics don't matter as much as gameplay but it does matter. Try playing mario 2d on Wii, it just won't feel fight. You need some nice graphics, stop bitching like you don't.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm bitchin' at people who are bitchin' about not being able to get component cables day 1 (not necessarily anyone here specifically). It's not like it's turning FF7 into RE4, it doesn't change the game's graphics. It just makes everything look a little nicer...

If component cables were like months off, I'd understand. But jeez it's like a few days or a couple weeks, people are just bein' spoiled brats. Rich pricks...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah i mean graphics don't matter as much as gameplay but it does matter. Try playing mario 2d on Wii, it just won't feel fight. You need some nice graphics, stop bitching like you don't.



What? What!?>

Its a virtual console.... NES Mario wont feel right on Wii? lol why? Its NES Mario...



NES


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2006)

@nmaster64- im one of those people that need it in day 1 >.>


stupid rich kids ill be playing the Wii in my medium size tv T_T ima ask my parents if we can switch tv's for a while XDD

@kduff- lucky I live in LA so it'll be hell D:


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Im not including VC when i said that, i mean to pay for a 50 doller game with graphics like that these day's is unacceptable. Anyway i don't care about graphics as much as some, but i do care, i mean they have to look good. Wii has fine graphics, i never said anything is wrong with them, he'll SSBB looks nice anyway. I'm not getting it on day one cause i don't have money for it, not even close


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Im not including VC when i said that, i mean to pay for a 50 doller game with graphics like that these day's is unacceptable. Anyway i don't care about graphics as much as some, but i do care, i mean they have to look good. Wii has fine graphics, i never said anything is wrong with them, he'll SSBB looks nice anyway. I'm not getting it on day one cause i don't have money for it, not even close



Not having the component cables doesn't change anything though

I wonder how do you put the sensor bar on your tv?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Im not including VC when i said that, i mean to pay for a 50 doller game with graphics like that these day's is unacceptable. Anyway i don't care about graphics as much as some, but i do care, i mean they have to look good. Wii has fine graphics, i never said anything is wrong with them, he'll SSBB looks nice anyway. I'm not getting it on day one cause i don't have money for it, not even close


Agreed. But I wasn't talking graphics, I was purely talking the quality of the picture of your TV....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Im not including VC when i said that, i mean to pay for a 50 doller game with graphics like that these day's is unacceptable. Anyway i don't care about graphics as much as some, but i do care, i mean they have to look good. Wii has fine graphics, i never said anything is wrong with them, he'll SSBB looks nice anyway. I'm not getting it on day one cause i don't have money for it, not even close




You do realize it costs over 6 million dollars to produce a good game? even on a graphical lvl of GC? 50 dollars is exceptable. you cannot just say " o im not paying 50 bucks for these type of graphics"  i mean i would not pay 50 bucks for Wii sports ya your right there but it depends what type of games that are made to. Look at desigai that game has pS1 graphics but the game really does not need to be suped up its all focused on gameplay etc and they charge 49.99 for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do realize it costs over 6 million dollars to produce a good game? even on a graphical lvl of GC? 50 dollars is exceptable. you cannot just say " o im not paying 50 bucks for these type of graphics"  i mean i would not pay 50 bucks for Wii sports ya your right there but it depends what type of games that are made to. Look at desigai that game has pS1 graphics but the game really does not need to be suped up its all focused on gameplay etc and they charge 49.99 for it.


I think he meant 50 dollars for a game that looks like an NES game...and I agree with him on that...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do realize it costs over 6 million dollars to produce a good game? even on a graphical lvl of GC? 50 dollars is exceptable. you cannot just say " o im not paying 50 bucks for these type of graphics"  i mean i would not pay 50 bucks for Wii sports ya your right there but it depends what type of games that are made to. Look at desigai that game has pS1 graphics but the game really does not need to be suped up its all focused on gameplay etc and they charge 49.99 for it.



I'm pretty sure he meant you wouldn't pay $50 for a game that had NES graphics now days.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Not having the component cables doesn't change anything though
> 
> I wonder how do you put the sensor bar on your tv?



theres a clip that comes with the sensor bar , you put the clip on the tv or under it , open the clip , put the sensor bar in it  

yep


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> theres a clip that comes with the sensor bar , you put the clip on the tv or under it , open the clip , put the sensor bar in it
> 
> yep



I want to see, my tv isn't thin so it might be too small


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do realize it costs over 6 million dollars to produce a good game? even on a graphical lvl of GC? 50 dollars is exceptable. you cannot just say " o im not paying 50 bucks for these type of graphics"  i mean i would not pay 50 bucks for Wii sports ya your right there but it depends what type of games that are made to. Look at desigai that game has pS1 graphics but the game really does not need to be suped up its all focused on gameplay etc and they charge 49.99 for it.



Huh...i meant today i wouldn't pay for a game that has NES graphic's...i think you missed me tottaly on this one


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's the instructions, straight from the manual, for setting up the sensor bar:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Here's the instructions, straight from the manual, for setting up the sensor bar:



so its just stucky stuff to stick it on?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

If I had the money for a HD-TV, I'd invest it in some smart stock or something. HD is such a ridiculous luxury, what a waste of money...


Oh, wow, don't think I've ever drooled over an instruction booklet before:


The art is just wonderful for this game...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Crazymtf , dont you remember SNES games were like 60$-70$...

I remember buying Donkey Kong country for like... 59.99$..

  yep


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so its just stucky stuff to stick it on?


No, it just sort of stays/clips in place...it says you CAN apply adhesive to the one part if you'd like...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

CRT tends to be HUGE at, well, larger sizes and definitions. If I wanted HD, it'd have to be a slim.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> If I had the money for a HD-TV, I'd invest it in some smart stock or something. HD is such a ridiculous luxury, what a waste of money...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, don't think I've ever drooled over an instruction booklet before:
> ...



It seems you far into to much stock's, everything to you is stock's, lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It seems you far into to much stock's, everything to you is stock's, lol.



Stocks are serious business


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

i have a LCD HDTV.. slim too. Reason I got it slim cause I hate the big bulkiness in the back.

But yeah , Im definitely not rich either.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Just the easiest example I can give on how to turn money into more money...

OMG! Combining items FTW!

Bomb arrows!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Stocks are serious business



I know that, i'm saying everything is stock, games/books/movies. Sometimes you can go out and think about othere things like a new tv more then stocks.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 15, 2006)

RockLee said:


> CRT tends to be HUGE at, well, larger sizes and definitions. If I wanted HD, it'd have to be a slim.



Actually I'm getting a 32 inch, CRT HD with 16:9 aspect ratio and 1080i display for $700 at Best Buy, and it only sticks back about 10-12 inches.  That's really not that bad.  If you want to pay about a thousand dollars more for an LCD that's probably 8 inches less thick then that, go ahead.

Also, Plasma screens aren't good for gaming because they get stagnant image burns that never go away.  And because games have so many stagnant images (your HUD), it's a bad problem.  I'm sure they've probably started making them where they don't get this problem as badly, but it probably adds $500 to the price.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 15, 2006)

Plasmas get burns, dead pixels, and have a relativley short life.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Going to GameStop now. Red Steel here I come! (for no particular reason...)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2006)

Thus I got myself a LCD screen


----------



## Kduff (Nov 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Thus I got myself a LCD screen



LCDs have their problems as well.  Not only are their picture qualities not as good as Plasma or CRT, but they have image blur problems.  The picture quality isn't as good because the blacks and colors aren't as vibrant as other televisions.  Anyway, these are only important things to consider if you must have the best TV.  I'm getting a CRT because it's the best for standard NTSC television and for gaming.

How this is relevant to the Wii?  It's not.  But I wouldn't of brought it up if not for the talk about component cables and 480p pictures.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 15, 2006)

...

From my 2nd post a couple of pages back, Vegitto-kun:

_"For now, I'm going to place an order on Nintendo's online store(whenever it comes back up). They won't be shipping until the 25th, but I'll still end up getting 'em quicker that way. *If* I happen to find some 3rd party component cables before then, I'll simply cancel the order."_

I guess you missed that, eh?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Sai said:


> ...
> 
> From my 2nd post a couple of pages back, Vegitto-kun:
> 
> ...



Hmm if you ordered last night/This morning , you could of gotten them by monday at the latest. I call the nintendo rep thats what he told me.

Currently , I ordered mine but no tracking # but says preparing order.
Which is good because It said backordered. Which meant... I had to wait till the second shipment which is the 28th.

im hearing they're sold out now.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 15, 2006)

You got an e-mail from them beforehand though, right? I understand that those are the only folks getting them Friday-Monday.

The rep I spoke to told me they'd ship on the 25th if *I*, who didn't receive an e-mail, ordered. 

Unfortunate, but oh well.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Sai said:


> You got an e-mail from them beforehand though, right? I understand that those are the only folks getting them Friday-Monday.
> 
> The rep I spoke to told me they'd ship on the 25th if *I*, who didn't receive an e-mail, ordered.
> 
> Unfortunate, but oh well.



not quite sure about that,I didnt get a email.  But they did email me about me calling them in their afterhours.. something about a survey.
But , I ordered this morning and I have UPSRED , which means 1-2days shipping day. What shipping color did u get?


Currently saying preparing order.

do you mean the confirmation email? 

Your order #####, has been received.
You will receive another e-mail once your order has been processed.
You have ordered:

etc... eh


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm so FUCKING PISSED @ MTV.

They're having "Gamer's Week" and today it was the Wii. By the end of the show everybody in the FUCKING AUDIENCE got Zelda!!



Imma get a couple of weeks later but still, for these assholes to get this shit and probably 50% havent even heard of Zelda is just...AAAAghh I wanna shoot them in the asshole so bad. I WISH I was in NY...


----------



## Shiron (Nov 15, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> I'm so FUCKING PISSED @ MTV.
> 
> They're having "Gamer's Week" and today it was the Wii. By the end of the show everybody in the FUCKING AUDIENCE got Zelda!!
> 
> ...


They're lucky; I so wish I were there too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 15, 2006)

Yup, games are out in some stores today, like Target and whatnot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, games are out in some stores today, like Target and whatnot.



seriously? 

Then I'm heading off to buy some Wii games tommorrow


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2006)

Only some games, not all the launch ones.


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> seriously?
> 
> Then I'm heading off to buy some Wii games tommorrow



3rd party only, so no Zelda


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Only some games, not all the launch ones.


I know, I saw a couple of the titles that are currently out, and besides, I'm planning to get about 5 or 6 games. at least 1 or 2 of the games currently out should be on my list. 

*looks for his $200 Target gift card* 



dementia_ said:


> 3rd party only, so no Zelda



Zelda is one of the titles that isn't on my list


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I know, I saw a couple of the titles that are currently out, and besides, I'm planning to get about 5 or 6 games. at least 1 or 2 of the games currently out should be on my list.
> 
> *looks for his $200 Target gift card*
> 
> ...




your kidding right? zelda's the best launch title out there..

lemme guess.. your getting happy feet?


----------



## Shiron (Nov 15, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> your kidding right? zelda's the best launch title out there..
> 
> lemme guess.. your getting happy feet?


Meh, different people have different tastes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> your kidding right? zelda's the best launch title out there..
> 
> lemme guess.. your getting happy feet?



I'm a lukewarm Zelda fan  

Even if it's probably the best Zelda game ever, if you're not into that genre then there's not much that can be done about it


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I'm a lukewarm Zelda fan
> 
> Even if it's probably the best Zelda game ever, if you're not into that genre then there's not much that can be done about it



very interesting , Well put.

  First of your kind


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> very interesting , Well put.
> 
> First of your kind



I tend to avoid the mainstream stuff or what I'm supposed to like xDD

The last Zelda game I actually played  was Majora's Mask. The only Zelda game I played and enjoyed was The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past.

For most people not enjoying Zelda is the equivalent of not liking the Halo series for Xbox. It's just a matter of taste and preference. I tend not to judge a gamer's preference in their gaming tastes, whatever makes you satisfied is all right in my book


----------



## Dave (Nov 15, 2006)

i hate the walmarts in CT.....they are all getting only 2 wiis each....now i have to campout at best buy...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, Samatarou, you can buy _me_ Zeruda if you don't want it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, Samatarou, you can buy _me_ Zeruda if you don't want it.



LOL..isn't that one of the "hard to find" games?  

Even if I wanted one, I'd probably have a difficult time getting my hands on a copy.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2006)

Preorder Ftw! 

Lol, I could have went and gotten my Red Steel today but meh, been too busy playing Sonic lol. I'll just wait and grab it on launch.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

Alot of people been asking this question on the IGN boards and i figured it would be good to post it here.





> Got back from Gamestop after doing another test with the Wii-mote. Was in there picking up Yoshi's Island 2 and FF3.
> 
> Anywho let me explain. Some may remember the post I made a few days ago where I said it was disappearing on me at about 5-6 feet away...This has ENTIRELY to do with the sensitivity controls. See pic below...








> Sensitivity settings do more than adjust the speed of the cursor. Depending on the increments you apply, you can also INCREASE the range to quite a bit! I had it all the way down to lowest sensativity last Saturday. Which only gave it a range of about 4-6 feet or so. But when you crank all the way to max, I could swear I was a good 20+ feet away from the sensor bar. And extreme angles work now too, you don't have to just be directly in front anymore.
> 
> So there you go. No we don't need to botch up our living rooms with a stupid coffee table in the middle, or move our chairs closer. happy



so you people do not need to worry on how far you are away from the sensor bar when you need to use the pointer to aim at things.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

Samatarou: Not getting Zelda?!?  

 

So, anyway...MORE WII PORN!


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2006)

you already have Red Steel? 

I wont get it untill tomorrow


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Samatarou: Not getting Zelda?!?
> 
> 
> 
> So, anyway...MORE WII PORN!


DRAGONBALL Z!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2006)

COMPARISON SHOTS!1!!1!


​


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2006)

Would be nice if you showed us the discs NM ! 


aslo i hope everyone has read my above post.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Would be nice if you showed us the discs NM !


That's next fool! 


​
(taking a pic of the discs up close now)


----------



## Dave (Nov 16, 2006)

awsome!!!!  cant wait to get them myself


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Alot of people been asking this question on the IGN boards and i figured it would be good to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was starting to worry about that  thanks for the info goku


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

The DVDs up close


​


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Mind comparing them to GC disc? Or are they extactly the same?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Tony Hawk: Downhill - 7/10


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Mind comparing them to GC disc? Or are they extactly the same?


Good idea! I'll get on that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

Crazy, Wii format is DVD format the styles are actually differant as well expecially first party stuff and edit your post please


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2006)

the Wii dics and the GCare nothing alike in size XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Uber-comparison shot!

​


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh i see, that's cool, i didn't like the little disk so i like that feature. BOXART is also nice looking, thanks for taking the time to show and compare things


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf- I found the GC disks kinda cool alot diffrent thats for sure

nm64- why did you put a quarter on top of SSBM? XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> nm64- why did you put a quarter on top of SSBM? XD


Just had a quarter and noticed it was the EXACT size of the hole/clear part in the middle of both disks...

Just to put things in perspective...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> crazymtf- I found the GC disks kinda cool alot diffrent thats for sure
> 
> nm64- why did you put a quarter on top of SSBM? XD



Donno, never liked em, always felt they would break at a slight touch, lol. Anyway the Wii disk are nice, glad there normal size


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Just had a quarter and noticed it was the EXACT size of the hole/clear part in the middle of both disks...
> 
> Just to put things in perspective...



ahh I see I thought because it was cracked and you didn't want us to see it 

lol


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Nintendo is going to make some serious cash on the Wii shares have hit a record high.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 16, 2006)

Sadly I preordered the Wii and Zelda, so no use going out to purchase any games.  I will most likely be there at Wal-Mart at midnight to pick up Accesories and Component Cables if they are out on launch day.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 16, 2006)

^ I might be wrong but I think the only high street retailers in the US that will sell component cables will be  Circuit City, GameStop and Best Buy. Otherwise you have to get them online or over the phone.


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

Excite Truck got a 8.0!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sh*t, the Wii seems sold out in most internet stores in sweden

Noooooooo!


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone else hoping that some 3rd party company comes up with a peripheral that allows you play the N64 games with an N64 controller so we can have rumble. Since the N64 games are not being altered like all the other Virtual Console games, the CAPABILITY to have rumble should still be programmed in game.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Eh, not a real biggy for me. There's only a couple post-rumble games I can think of that'd I want anyway...


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

You found that out now?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Found it out a week ago *WHEN I PLAYED THE WII!!!!!*

OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

Shut up, 1-yearold. ;__;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Im a BIG BOY NOW!!!!!.....


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

You don't have a Wii yet.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Aman said:


> You don't have a Wii yet.



But i played it

Ill shut up now.....


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

Please do....
So...
Wii news?  

C'mon... C'mon!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

*My Wii Journey*

Okay, first off, this morning I went to Target to make use of my $200 gift card, but found put the only game that wasn't sold out was *Super Monkey Ball * 

I then decided to stop by Gamestop to see how things were going. My Gamestop will not be doing any walk-in sales come launch day. They are also doing a midnight launch event for I'm assuming Pre-order customers xDD

I then decided to play it safe and buy a few Wii games while I was there. I end up buying *Madden 07*, *Marvel Unltimate Allaince* and *DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2*. 



I also have a pic of me holding the games, but I'm only posting those in the mod area because I'm heidious 

I also got to play the Wii, *after giving my ID to the employee* and got to play Excite Truck. It's pretty weird playing it for the first time, but you get real comfortable with the control scheme and game play in a matter of minutes. 


I was even there when the UPS truck arrived with the Wii shipments. 
The UPS Deliverer was talking about how he wanted a PS3 more though xDD

Great Day overall and it's not even Noon, ^_^


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

So they _are_ selling the games? huh...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Okay, first off, this morning I went to Target to make use of my $200 gift card, but found put the only game that wasn't sold out was *Super Monkey Ball *
> 
> I then decided to stop by Gamestop to see how things were going. My Gamestop will not be doing any walk-in sales come launch day. They are also doing a midnight launch event for I'm assuming Pre-order customers xDD
> 
> ...



Was that you first time playing the Wii?

feels good huh?

Did you make a Mii of your own?


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Okay, first off, this morning I went to Target to make use of my $200 gift card, but found put the only game that wasn't sold out was *Super Monkey Ball *
> 
> I then decided to stop by Gamestop to see how things were going. My Gamestop will not be doing any walk-in sales come launch day. They are also doing a midnight launch event for I'm assuming Pre-order customers xDD
> 
> ...


Wow, sold out?

And show us the pics, please!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

should have gotten super monkey ball kira, you would not have regreted it! also i am watching the anime where your name comes from and it KICKS ASS!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> So they _are_ selling the games? huh...



Yeah, but there getting harder and harder to find as the launch date approaches.



"Shion" said:


> Was that you first time playing the Wii?
> 
> feels good huh?
> 
> Did you make a Mii of your own?



Yeah, it was, after pre-ordering the Wii back in October, I haven't been out lately v_v

and yes, I did make a Mii. The character was dark, had glasses, a decently shaped nose, and I messed with the hair as well. The other settings I left alone xDD



Aman said:


> Wow, sold out?
> 
> And show us the pics, please!



Yeah, The gamestop I went to only had a few copies for sale,, because most of the games were sold out (pre-ordered). They only had 2 copies of DBZ and Marvel UA games. They had a couple of GT racers games quite a few Madden games xDD

The rest were sold out, even super Monkey Ball :S 

The Target I first went to had nothing but Super Monkey Ball >_>

And no, the pic with my face is a *mod-exclusive* pic =/


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

Then show us a pic of your Mii?
(lol)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> should have gotten super monkey ball kira, you would not have regreted it! also i am watching the anime where your name comes from and it KICKS ASS!



I've never played a monkey ball game before, so I didn't know what to expect. I'd probably rent it first to see how it plays. 

LOL..Kamisama Kazoku is an awesome anime series. Glad you're enjoying it ^_^



DeepThought said:


> Then show us a pic of your Mii?
> (lol)



LOL...If only I had known I'd be playing the Wii today, I would have taken my camera with me xDD

I was kinda shocked because I was the only customer at my gamestop this morning :S

Then again I was there when it first opened (there waiting since 9:50am). The only reason I got there early was because Target ended up being a huge failure, so I hopped in the car and drove exactly one block to gamestop (1 minute trip)  xDD

I'm thinking about going to the midnight launch, but I think it's probably safer if I go Sunday morning.


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> And no, the pic with my face is a *mod-exclusive* pic =/


Damn it. 

I guess I gotta hack my way to modship then.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

No Red Steel!?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> No Red Steel!?



Sold out 

Neither the Target nor the Gamestop I went to had it =/

off-topic:

The gamestop employee also told me employees who had pre-ordered the PS3 had to give it up and let a customer have it, because of the massive shortage :S 

There store saw there PS3 pre-order supply slashed by 60% O_O


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 16, 2006)

my store got in trauma center i think.  i got a call about it.  i'm just going to pick up any preordered wii games that they have when i go tomorrow for the ps3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2006)

i thought the wii launched today...


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 16, 2006)

nope :/  this sunday


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

what what wait, the Wii comes out on sunday!?


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

In America, yes...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> what what wait, the Wii comes out on sunday!?



Why are people shocked? Nintendo has been saying the system comes out on Nov.19 (in the U.S.), Dec.2 (in Japan) and Dec.8 (in Europe)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 16, 2006)

Aman said:


> In America, yes...




lol...

i'll still have to wait a week or two... my incstinct tells me that good things will come ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

> Miyamoto: Wii supposed to be a sub-$100 console
> Price bumped up by expensive new technology though.
> by Alex Simmons, IGN UK
> 
> ...




Here is the full interveiw, very good read.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a question... and I hope I can get an answer.

Will I be able to connect a Gamecube controller to a Wii?  If not, how will I play GCN games on a Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, there's slots for gamecube controllers and memory cards...


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

^You will be able to connect a total of 4 Gamecube controllers to the Wii, along with two memory cards without buying anything, and all GC games work without any problems.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, there's slots for gamecube controllers and memory cards...



You reminded me how badly I want a "Black Wii" >____<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

You know, if they cut out the gamecube support for the controllers they would of been abl eto make the wii even smaller o_o


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^You will be able to connect a total of 4 Gamecube controllers to the Wii, along with two memory cards without buying anything, and all GC games work without any problems.



Thanks... that puts my mind to ease.

Now all I have to fret about is wireless connection.

The router in my house isn't compatible with my DS's WiFi... and I'm afraid it'll be the same for a Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

How 'bout this then Sama?





excellence153 said:


> Now all I have to fret about is wireless connection. The router in my house isn't compatible with my DS's WiFi... and I'm afraid it'll be the same for a Wii.



There are like two different adapters Nintendo sells for that situation...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> How 'bout this then Sama?



That looks so sweet O_O

I know Nintendo has said they plan to have different colored Wii controllers, but are they even considering different colored consoles now?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> That looks so sweet O_O
> 
> I know Nintendo has said they plan to have different colored Wii controllers, but are they even considering different colored consoles now?


You won't see more for a while. It has to do with manufacturing issues and stock stuff. It's why you don't see different colors for a while. Right now, they're just trying to get the systems out to market, color is low priority...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 16, 2006)

seems like europe wont get alot of consoles


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> You won't see more for a while. It has to do with manufacturing issues and stock stuff. It's why you don't see different colors for a while. Right now, they're just trying to get the systems out to market, color is low priority...



Well, it isn't a make or break thing for me and is really low on my priority list *especially since I already have a Wii pre-ordered* It was just one of those pesky thoughts in my head over the last month or two. 

Oh, and an unrelated note, I haven't opened any of Wii game packages yet. I'm probably going to open them later tonight and start reading the manuals.

Yes, I'm unexplainably giddy today


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 16, 2006)

excellence153 said:


> Thanks... that puts my mind to ease.
> 
> Now all I have to fret about is wireless connection.
> 
> The router in my house isn't compatible with my DS's WiFi... and I'm afraid it'll be the same for a Wii.




you can buy the LAn adaptator... it goes in the usb port... cool nah?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

excellence153 said:


> Thanks... that puts my mind to ease.
> 
> Now all I have to fret about is wireless connection.
> 
> The router in my house isn't compatible with my DS's WiFi... and I'm afraid it'll be the same for a Wii.




The wii's Wifi is toataly differant and mroe powerful than the Ds's. It also has many more options if you have a WEP security etc. Your Wii will not have no problems hooking up to your router.


THe DS's wifi is limited which is why its sometimes a pain to connect the system to differant routers and the DS does not offer many options when the Wii does. you have nothing to worry about.


and if you do not want to us WI FI you can purchase a LAn adapter so you can hook up to the network using a wire connection.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2006)

For those who bought Marvel Ultimate Alliance from a store other than gamestop did you recieve the code for unlocking Silver Surfer as well? The little tidbit is suppose to be a gamespot exclusive, so I just wanted to doublecheck. 

The game also claims to have two characters exclusively for the next gen systems. Does anyone know which two characters were those?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

I am glad its a White Wii because the smudges do not appear much on White gloss compared to black. plus im a mac art fan i like how macs look so lol.


but honestly i wanted a silver type Wii.


umm kira intresting i do not know about the extra characters or what not maybe i will stumble across something.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

Wii + Spraypaint = Happy Ssj3_Goku


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

So, who wants instruction manual pr0n? Red Steel and Zelda are up, with DBZBT2 coming later tonight...

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Instruction Manual

Red Steel Instruction Manual


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

Pardon me... I must change my pants....


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

I think I'll have to switch diapers.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> So, who wants instruction manual pr0n? Red Steel and Zelda are up, with DBZBT2 coming later tonight...



see you guys in hell!   

*looks at the zelda manual*

>___>


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

See you guys in hell?^^^

Why?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm learning how to play the game before getting it... so i can unbox and play right away ...

@Shion: Europe ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Aman said:


> I think I'll have to switch diapers.



It's just a manual...


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It's just a manual...


A TP manual.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> See you guys in hell?^^^
> 
> Why?




 

Because that's what happens to people who masturbate....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

God...And i thought the sony fanboys outside best buy were crazy, you guy's take weird to a whole new level


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> God...And i thought the sony fanboys outside best buy were crazy, you guy's take weird to a whole new level


There are sony fanboys outside your best buy? 'Cause outside my wal-mart it's all eBay fanboys...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> God...And i thought the sony fanboys outside best buy were crazy, you guy's take weird to a whole new level



nah, I'm just fooling around making jokes relating to the bible and it's view on uh self-pleasuring


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> There are sony fanboys outside your best buy? 'Cause outside my wal-mart it's all eBay fanboys...



Read the "NYC" loves PS3...mad people *Some i even know...i know sad * Are waiting


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> There are sony fanboys outside your best buy? 'Cause outside my wal-mart it's all eBay fanboys...


Haha, true.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 16, 2006)

BAD NEWS! (for me only)

I reserved my TP many many years ago for the GC.  After waiting for so long, I forgot to transfer my res to a Wii version.  ooks like the special edition gold disc will evade my grasp.

Mega Sad Face!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

> Mario's Dad Turns 54
> One part Peter Pan, two parts Da Vinci.
> by Patrick Kolan, IGN AU
> 
> ...



Happy B day! to the best game developer to walk the earth!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2006)

i haven't played a proper mario game in years, they got too big.  the spinoffs i liked...is thw wii out i wanna pick it up


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Happy B day! to the best game developer to walk the earth!



Wow he's getting on up there, they should have released the Wii on his birthday!


----------



## Mizura (Nov 16, 2006)

> Australia, November 16, 2006 - This is less a news piece and more a quiet salute to a man who has consistently shaped the video gaming paradigm for humanity since the early 80s.


Don't scare me like that.  I thought Miyamato had just Died or something and that they were writing a salute to his memory! 

In case you're wondering, um, yeah, I did skip the title. ; Multi-tasking. And uh... stuff.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 17, 2006)

If Miyamoto had died before seeing the phenom that the Wii will become... :<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

RockLee said:


> If Miyamoto had died before seeing the phenom that the Wii will become... :<



Let's not dwell on that "what if" scenario :S 

You should be getting ready for some serious camping out starting saturday  

*reads the instruction manuals of the Wii games he bought today*


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like Wii sunday morning for me....

GS isnt doing a Midnight launch...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 17, 2006)

Mine is xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

8 december 

my shop isn't doing a midnight launch, no problem for me


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

ill be getting mine in sunday morning at 8 am .. the Target that im going to said there might be 20 or 40 Wii's so a good chance to get it at launch but im not taking any chances ill be there Saturday at 8 pm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

I know for certain my Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch. But I'm not that impatient. I'll get a good night's rest and pick up the system the next morning 

Plus, I'm not to keen on buying a system after midnight. A lot of crazy things happen in the dead of night :S


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm lucky my gamestop is doing a midnight launch, only 2,000 of them are


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I know for certain my Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch. But I'm not that impatient. I'll get a good night's rest and pick up the system the next morning
> 
> Plus, I'm not to keen on buying a system after midnight. A lot of crazy things happen in the dead of night :S



You might get anal raped if you go out on midnight :amazed 

this is my plan

go to school, buy wii at ending of school


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

vegitto- did you pre order


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I know for certain my Gamestop will be doing a midnight launch. But I'm not that impatient. I'll get a good night's rest and pick up the system the next morning
> 
> Plus, I'm not to keen on buying a system after midnight. *A lot of crazy things happen in the dead of night *:S



IM hopeing for a Tokhia Mai to appear but that wont happen


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Might have been posted. Rayman recieves a nice big 8.3, go ray!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2006)

*yawns* Missed out on the PS3 midnight launch. Dibs had already been called when I got there, even though there was no line in sight. Since I was just going to walk in for the Wii too... I think I'll get there JUST a bit earlier this Saturday. I was going to wait until Sunday to go Wii hunting, but after this PS3 experience, I don't think I'll do that if I'd like to get a Wii at launch.

*will be doing a morning run for the PS3... maybe*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> vegitto- did you pre order



I pre-ordered the moment the wii was revealed as the revolution 1-2 years ago


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Also truma get's a 8!

And Monkey a 8.3 and 8.4 from IGN. 


*Monkey was one game i was looking forward to aswell ^_^*


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

God wheres my Red steel Reviews!!!!

To open.... or to Refund!!! I havent ripped the plastic paper around it...  


RED STEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> God wheres my Red steel Reviews!!!!
> 
> To open.... or to Refund!!! I havent ripped the plastic paper around it...
> 
> ...



Here is your review

its good but not brilliant, it shows how the wii works for FPS's but its not say a half life 2


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

From my friend's opinion - "Tell the guy to open it already, what the fuck is he waiting for?" 

Well you got his opinion 

To people who own exicted Truck - "Go bring it back and get Zelda" 

Not my comments but probably will feel the same when i play em tomorrow


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> God wheres my Red steel Reviews!!!!
> 
> To open.... or to Refund!!! I havent ripped the plastic paper around it...
> 
> RED STEEEEEEEEEEEEL



I'll have a preview up Sunday night/Monday morning...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> From my friend's opinion - "Tell the guy to open it already, what the fuck is he waiting for?"
> 
> Well you got his opinion
> 
> ...



Excite truck isn't that bad though, yes I agree, its not a brilliant game but I kinda enjoyed it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Can't say it was great of what i've played, but easy as hell to get into. I'll tell you more about it and red steel tomorrow. But as of now, he says open it, red steel is kickass.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Can't say it was great of what i've played, but easy as hell to get into. I'll tell you more about it and red steel tomorrow. But as of now, he says open it, red steel is kickass.



Excite truck has ONE error

the trucks slip and slide too much


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks crazy

Just for that


Heres a new *Metroid Prime 3 : Corruption * Trailer


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Haha don't get me wrong, thing metriod is great for nintendo but i hated prime 1 and 2. I may try this one though but not to hype, thanks anyway


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Very well ,  

Lets start this new page with this then.

New Metroid Prime 3 trailer.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Haha don't get me wrong, thing metriod is great for nintendo but i hated prime 1 and 2. I may try this one though but not to hype, thanks anyway





somethings seriously wrong with you XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

Running out of time!! Must get everything done before Wii comes out!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone know what time Gamestop opens on Sundays? I'm so use to going to gamestop on the weekdays (morning), that I never bothered checking what time they opened on the weekend.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Does anyone know what time Gamestop opens on Sundays? I'm so use to going to gamestop on the weekdays (morning), that I never bothered checking what time they opened on the weekend.



10 on weekdays

11 on sundays

lol , well mine does anyways.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Does anyone know what time Gamestop opens on Sundays? I'm so use to going to gamestop on the weekdays (morning), that I never bothered checking what time they opened on the weekend.



I think they open the same time they only diffrence on Sundays is that they close earlier.. I think


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> somethings seriously wrong with you XD



I thought it would be a real shooter, but they didn't turn out to be one


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I thought it would be a real shooter, but they didn't turn out to be one


why not?! D:

echoes was awesom and so was prime... maybe your not a guy that likes those kind of games >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> 10 on weekdays
> 
> 11 on sundays
> 
> lol , well mine does anyways.



Thanks, I had a feeling it would be an hour or so later than usual. 
I was almost thinking of getting there around 9:50-10:00am but then I remembered that I'm going on a Sunday and not a Monday xDD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> why not?! D:
> 
> echoes was awesom and so was prime... maybe your not a guy that likes those kind of games >.>



Lockon shooters aren't really my thing


----------



## Vince Johnson (Nov 17, 2006)

wut u doing 
playin on my wii


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice score for Rayman. ^^


----------



## Frieza (Nov 17, 2006)

We are soooo close people. I can smell it. The first night I will spend a good 8-10 hours on Zelda then go over to my friend and challenge him in Wii Sports.


----------



## Porygon (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Lockon shooters aren't really my thing



WTF? Metroid Prime is not a First Person Shooter..

Is a First Person Adventure..... Veeeeery different thing... except for the perspective...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

Porygon said:


> WTF? Metroid Prime is not a First Person Shooter..
> 
> Is a First Person Adventure..... Veeeeery different thing... except for the perspective...



ya i know plus its not just a lock on shooter i mean they give you that option ya but you do not need to use it . ( i dont lol )


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2006)

*2 DAYS AWAY!!!!!!!!!* My friend called a target and they said tthey open doors regularly at 8:00AM. 

I was thinking that it would be enough to camp out on satruday at 9:00 PM and wait til 8:00 AM til the doors open.

Will that be good enough to let me get one?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

Actually shion 36 hours and so many mins 


I woke up REALLY early and only got 5 hours of sleep today , i will be heading down to my hometown around noon where i will be camping for the Wii and will most likely be back sunday around 3pm or 4pm (EST)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2006)

how will YOU be camping?^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm going to a LAN party Saturday night, so I've decided not to go camping 'til afterwards, like 11pm...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

How? sitting on my butt in the layaway section ( thats where they doing it ) and bringing some stuff to study for school and my DS and what not.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2006)

Coat, sweater, folding chair , etc?

i bet you wiull need all that as well!

So Will I!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2006)

I gotta go, see you guys later...

WHEN WE ALL HAVE A WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 17, 2006)

Only a day in a half until the Wii... I'm very excited


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

have fun shion and no i wont need those, because i can camp inside my walmart  ( it is a 24 hour walmart !  )

i will be leaving for my camping ground ( aka hometown = wii) in roughly 2 hours.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

wow, I'm just going to chill and watch all the next gen coverage on television until sunday morning and then go pick up my Wii


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to wait until December 8th before picking up my preorder...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

i never take the chance of pre ordering because last time i did my pre order copy was not there 


also kira, samatarou ROCKS! hes a cool god and also the guy who plays God his voice is from FMA ( eds dad) and that kicks ass the music when he goes to heaven to meet him aroudn episode 8 is great! man i loved that show and i wish i had an angel that loved me and steam came out of her head when shes either up set , embarrased or in love.  also do you have the OST to the anime?

SAMATAROU!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

TENKO!!


sorry off topic there but i had to say it 


in about an hour  i will be off on my Wii adventure!


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

By Miyamoto.

*Nintendo to reconsider better graphics after HD ''takes off''.*



> "We had to compromise on graphics and give up on a powerful chip. Many of our employees initially wanted high-definition graphics. But they agreed with us that graphics wouldn't matter if the games weren't fun to play ... As new chip technology becomes available, we'll consider less power-hungry varieties that don't cost too much. And once high-definition TVs take off, we'll consider the merits of better graphics and more power."





Ssj3_Goku said:


> i never take the chance of pre ordering because last time i did my pre order copy was not there


The hype isn't as big here, I should be fine. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2006)

aman miyamoto commented a while aog that there next system will be HD 


but ya i am off gang! cya sunday! 

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! 

*waves*


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

It's obvious that their next system will be HD... Just showing that the reason why they didn't choose HD for this generation was for the price and that it's not that in yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> aman miyamoto commented a while aog that there next system will be HD
> 
> 
> but ya i am off gang! cya sunday!
> ...



Later and good luck. 

I guess we'll see you in a few days, assuming if you ever leave your television screen and Wii to post in here xDD


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 17, 2006)

> With the PS3 and the Wii each hooked up in neighboring rooms, we found the PS3 sitting all alone at several points during the evening (hooked up to a giant high definition TV no less) while all the gamers gathered around the Wii and played together.



Burn (Or should I say shunned?)


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot to say good luck. ^^ Bye.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> aman miyamoto commented a while aog that there next system will be HD
> 
> 
> but ya i am off gang! cya sunday!
> ...



Have fun! 

1up Gives Zelda a 10/10

Are you sure we will see you sunday? 

This is really impressive, there are already two games in this "next gen" that are capable of being considered perfect. This might actually turn out to be the best generation yet.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

Jeez...people lining up already? Haha, loserz w/o preorders...

RockLee, are you seriously gonna keep that title updated every hour?

I'd make it: "Nintendo Wii News and Discussion: The Revolution Begins in 2 Days"
...and then: "The Revolution Begins Tommorow"
...and finally: "The Revolution Has Begun!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Jeez...people lining up already? Haha, loserz w/o preorders...
> 
> RockLee, are you seriously gonna keep that title updated every hour?
> 
> ...



Well, actually a new thread is supposed to be made for both the PS3 and the Nintendo Wii. I'm just waiting for Rocklee to make the new threads, so I can close these current ones. 

*once again updates hour counter* xDD

and hurray for preorders 

I wonder why people were so against pre-orders in the first place. Gamestop already have their Wii's in as of yesterday (at my store) and I was already assured mines was in stock.


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Omfg, I can't believe it's just 34 hours left.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

looks like goku left already .. well good luck anyways 

one more day and ill be off


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 17, 2006)

seriously... i do...


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

^ then buy one


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 17, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> ^ then buy one



i'm gonna h4x the tim3zor to go to the future for one! ... *has no coin* awww...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

But...how do you play blind?


----------



## Hana (Nov 17, 2006)

You could do what Cartman did on Southpark and freeze yourself until it came out.........lol


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> But...how do you play blind?


Umm, he *is* blind.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

I was actually thinking of picking one up tomorrow. I have only 150 dollers left but i think i can get 300 and my friend's store is open and if i asked his father i'm sure he'll hold one...But i think i should save up. Gotta get equiptment for the music aswell so i should hold off but i donno. When does Mario galexy come out?


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it comes out like early-spring 07.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Spring...Hummm so maybe if i get it around summer it'll be a better choice? I can play red steel at my friends house any day i want. So i guess this sounds good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Nintendo are expected to release their release schedule for the first quarter next year anytime, wait for that. ^^


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 17, 2006)

anyone have advice of what i should bring when i go camping around 7pm tomarrow for the wii cause my fucking ds broke!!!!!!!111


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 17, 2006)

Bring Tetris with sound on.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

Go in and buy a DS Lite b4 lining up...


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

Aman said:


> Umm, he *is* blind.



im pretty sure that what he meant like umm. but BI how do you play blind?

like that 

XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh.

That's one of the mysteries about BI.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah XD

*wants to get a sig form him*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

Just got a pre-recorded message from Nintendo(Reggie Fils-Aime) and Gamestop that let me know that my Wii pre-order will be available on Saturday @Midnight. 

Also some stuff about trade-in credits, 48 hour wait period and other minor stuff.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2006)

i'll trade in a couple a crap GC games...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually well take a look tonight at my GC game collection to see if there's any games I want to trade (aka get rid of xDD)


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Just got a pre-recorded message from Nintendo(Reggie Fils-Aime) and Gamestop that let me know that my Wii pre-order will be available on Saturday @Midnight.
> 
> Also some stuff about trade-in credits, 48 hour wait period and other minor stuff.



lol mee too 

OMG RIGGIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

then I hung up..

I was hoping Wii Came out right now.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 17, 2006)

I got that call too! 

Reggie FTW!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

8.8 D:

But alas, review is by Jeff Gerstman, who has given ever fucking Wii game smaller scores than every other reviewer, normally give any game a smaller scores than what it deserves, and was the moron who stepped on a Wiimot during their event.

I guess this review can be ignored because of it's reviewer


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> 8.8 D:
> 
> But alas, review is by Jeff Gerstman, who has given ever fucking Wii game smaller scores than every other reviewer, normally give any game a smaller scores than what it deserves, and was the moron who stepped on a Wiimot during their event.
> 
> I guess this review can be ignored because of it's reviewer



Read the review, bleh. Looks and sounds like a fucking fatass, so whatever. I'm more interested in IGN's score.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> 8.8 D:
> 
> But alas, review is by Jeff Gerstman, who has given ever fucking Wii game smaller scores than every other reviewer, normally give any game a smaller scores than what it deserves, and was the moron who stepped on a Wiimot during their event.
> 
> I guess this review can be ignored because of it's reviewer



first resistance and now zelda.  im not liking gamespot now, seems like
they give the lowest scores (and that guy always looked like he
didnt like the wii)

im just waiting for ign's score


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

gamespot gives resistance a 8.6, and metal gear 3 a 8.6 and many more titles who should of gotten a high score lower...so this equals atleast a 9.1 if not higher.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Theyv'e done this so many times before.

With Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Devil May Cry 3 [Too hard], THEN the Special Edition [Too easy]
Resistance
Yoshi's Island [TOO FUCKING HIGH FOR THAT SKUNK FUCK OF SHIT]
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Every Wii launch title so fucking far [All reviewed by Jeff I think, and I think his skill on GS is giving the lowest score for every game without it being a 0]
ANYTHING touched by beast Bethany M
Final Fantasy XII
Metal Gear Solid 3


I can actually go on and on and on


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> gamespot gives resistance a 8.6, and metal gear 3 a 8.6 and many more titles who should of gotten a high score lower...so this equals atleast a 9.1 if not higher.



they gave mgs3 a 8.6??

I LOVED that game


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2006)

Personally, I hate Zelda but a 8.8 from gamespot is fucking shocking.  Zelda games are usually the highest rated Nintendo games.  I have to question Gamespot's validity on this one because it doesn't seem right.  On the other hand, doesn't really too much what they think because I'm sure everybody else will like the new Zelda.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

So far games such as Zelda/FF/MGS status should be in high 9's. So to me this is bullshit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

It is, and look at all of his reviews, they are much lower than IGN's or even GameTrailers.

The most fair reviewer they have is Alex Navarro, aka the only man who didnt look like a dickhead during the Wii-a-thon

I can understand Jeff bashing all the games, as during the Wii-a-thon he didn't wanna get off his ass, and a few minutes later, he was back sitting down.

Oh, and for lawl, some moron gives TP a 0/10

[SD]D.Gray-man 06


I fukken lawled. HARD.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL @ Gamespot forums. They're going crazy over the score.

PS: While being on the forum I saw something interesting. That fat little piece of fuckshit actually gave Perfect Dark Zero a better score than Zelda TP???? What a joke. Go follow Jared and take your ass to Subway you homosexual manatee.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So far games such as Zelda/FF/MGS status should be in high 9's. So to me this is bullshit.



I don't believe that a review is automatically deemed "bullshit" if a rating isn't as high as people expected from a developer.

Every game is different. Every game will have undergone a change in graphics, gameplay, and other features in order to accommodate demanding gamers. However, sometimes, the developer changes how they create games but -with a lack of a better word- fails by current standards.

Zelda had gotten 9+ because it may have been revolutionary at that time as well as being unrivaled like Zelda: OoT. Zelda: TP may not have been as revolutionary as that, thus it has gotten a lower rating. 

Treat each game separately. One cannot consistently create masterpieces, no matter who they are. It's like writing a persuasive essay that got 90%+, then expecting the next persuasive essay to automatically be 90%+ despite having a completely different thesis.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

IGN guy is a retard. As for fat ass jeff, he should of played the gamecube version if he that lazy, from the looks of this game ima give it around a 9.2-9.5.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> I don't believe that a review is automatically deemed "bullshit" if a rating isn't as high as people expected from a developer.
> 
> Every game is different. Every game will have undergone a change in graphics, gameplay, and other features in order to accommodate demanding gamers. However, sometimes, the developer changes how they create games but -with a lack of a better word- fails by current standards.
> 
> ...



True. Like how some people state Metriod high in score i don't find very good. I understand what you mean. Still Zelda? It's pretty hard to hate that


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> I don't believe that a review is automatically deemed "bullshit" if a rating isn't as high as people expected from a developer.
> 
> Every game is different. Every game will have undergone a change in graphics, gameplay, and other features in order to accommodate demanding gamers. However, sometimes, the developer changes how they create games but -with a lack of a better word- fails by current standards.
> 
> ...




Are you aware that this fat piece of shit is really biased against the Wi?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 17, 2006)

zelda had a review score of 98% throughout the net

hard to believe that this fatass gave this shitscore.

Gamespot lost thier credibility to alot of people.


I await ign's score.

Fuck you jeff fat shit.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

Game Informer- 10/10
GameDaily- 4.5/5
1UP- 10/10
GameSpy- 5/5
Gamerz-Edge- 10/10
Lawrence- 9.9/10
UnderGroundOnline- A
Gonintendo- 9.9/10
TheHylia- 9.6 (they have OoT a 9.3)

GameSpot- 8.8

gamespot just lost all credibility now


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 17, 2006)

Guys, 88% is nothing to scoff at, nor is it appropriate to bash an entire site based on some "fat piece of shit". I believe Neverwinter Nights 2 had a score of 5/10 from 1up; *from a person that absolutely detests RPGs*. Take it as a grain of salt. I mean, you're still going to buy it, right?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah i am. I don't really care just laughing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Guys, 88% is nothing to scoff at, nor is it appropriate to bash an entire site based on some "fat piece of shit". I believe Neverwinter Nights 2 had a score of 5/10 from 1up; *from a person that absolutely detests RPGs*. Take it as a grain of salt. I mean, you're still going to buy it, right?



?????????????????????????????..
????????????..__????????????????
?????????..,-~*?`?lllllll`*~,??????????????
???????..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll?`*-,????????????
??????,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,???????????.
?????,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\???????????
????.;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\??????????..
????..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/???\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,?????????
????...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*???..`~-~-,?(.(?`*,`,????????..
?????.\llllllllllll,-~*???????)_-\..*`*;..)????????.
?????..\,-*`?,*`)????,-~*`~.????.../????????..
?????...|/.../?/~,?...-~*,-~*`;?????./.\????????..
?????../.../?/?/..,-,..*~,.`*~*?????.*...\????????
?????.|.../?/?/.*`...\...????????)?.)?`~,?????...
?????.|./?/?./??.)??,.)`*~-,???.../?.|..)?`~-,????.
?????/./.../?,*`-,?..`-,?*`?.,---?...\?./?../..|??...?```*~-,,,,
????...(???.)`*~-,?.`*`.,-~*.,-*??|?/.?/?/????\??..
?????.*-,??.`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*???.|.,*...,*?|????..\??..
??????.*,???`-,?)-,????..,-*`...,-*?.(`-,????\??.
??.Panther34`-,???`-,/?*-,___,,-~*?.,-*??|?`-,???.\??.
??????...,~)???..)|???...*,`*~--*??..|??`-,??...\?..


It doesn't change the fact they have done this MANY, MAAAAAANY games. My list cracked the ones off the top of my head, and it's ridiculous that all of it actually blends as truth.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

lol jeff also gave mario kart 64 a 6.4 and tony hawk
pro skater a* 10*

that guy needs to quit, zelda deserves more than an 8


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> It doesn't change the fact they have done this MANY, MAAAAAANY games. My list cracked the ones off the top of my head, and it's ridiculous that all of it actually blends as truth.



............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


Again, if they're so despicable, just ignore them. Personally, I go by the average ratings of a variety of sites (but games like Zelda = automatic buy anyways  ). I'm not defending them, but I do not like the fact that people are bashing them as if they (or specifically the "fat piece of shit") matter. For all we know, the "fat piece of shit" intended it to create controversy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

It actually originally started with THPS3 when many people noticed this.

And now looking at almost his entire review catalog, he is GameSpot's worst member of staff.

Why wasn't his ass fired then when he gave a LOL score to a game that didn't deserve it, like at all?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-??...................``~.,
> .............................,.-?...................................?-.,
> .........................,/...............................................?:,
> ...



You bastard, you got a good Picard hand on head ASCII to work on this forum, all my ASCII's minus the 'Not this ^ (use bro) shit' ASCII I posted, don't work.

Except for SPIDEY, WHO CAN SHOT WEB

?????.._???~**????????**~???_
???..?-~"::/:::::::::::::::::::::::;/:::::::::::?"~-?
......?~":::::::/::::::::::::::::::::::;-":::::::::::::::::::|
.?~'*::::::::::/::::::::::::::::::::_/":::::::::::::::::??~|
|:::::::::::?~|?"~???????~*"?/:"-?::::::::::::::/:::::'|
|????~*?::::|::::::::::::::::::::/::::::*~-??_:::::'|::__:|
|:::::::::::::|:::::::::::::::::::/:::::::::????????"*?-*?:::"|
|???_::::::::|::::::::::::::::::/:::::::::::||||||||ll*-?::::?-"'|
|_??>~**~|:::::::::::::::::/::::::::::::'|||l":::::::"-?::::|
|:::::::::::::'\:::::::::::::_/::::::::::::;|||?::::?-"?::::::'|
|::::::::::::::'|"*~?~*"?/?"~-?_:::,?llllll?::|:::::::::::'|
|""~~~~"""[::::::::::::/:::::::::?/:::::::":::::::\:::::'|
|:::::::::::::::'\::::::::::|::::::::::/::./"?::::::::::::\:::'|
|::"-?::::::::::|::::::::::|::::::::?|||??.\:::\::::::::::::::::|
|:::::'\_???::'|~????~/'???_??|||||||||??::::'\::::::::::::::|
|::::::/:::::::'|:::::::::|:::::?||||||||||||||?::::::'\::::::::::::|
|'::::/?"~::::'|::::::::|::::?|||||||||||l'. |;:::::::::::::::::::|
|::::/_?????~'|':::::::|:::?|||||||||l" . . "\::::::::::::::::::|
|:::?|||??\::::::'|?__???|???|||||||l' . . . . . "-?::::::::::::::|
|:::|||||||??\~?"|::::::|:::|||||l' . . . . . . . ."-?:::::::::::|
|::|"l|||||||?:\::::|:::::|::?||||l' . . . . . . . . . "??:::::::::'|
|;/ . . "l||||?:\:::'|_?-|??||||l . . . . . . . . . . .'l||???:::::'|
|' . . . . "l|||?)'~"::::::|||' . . . . . . . . . . . . '||||||||???|
| . . . . . ."l|?:::::::::'||' . . . . . . . . . . . . . 'l||||||||||
| . . . . . . . l|?::::::::"ll??? . . . . . . . . . . . . l|||||||||
| . . . . . . . .||?????-**\:"l||????_ . . . . . . ._???|||||||||
| . . . . . . . ?|||::'|:::\::::'\;:"'lll|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
||||?????__????||||||:::|::::\:::::?'\;-"""lll|||||||||||||||||||||||||"|
|"l||||||||||||||||||l'|???'|_???\?-"::::"-?:::::::?""lllllllll"?::'|
|...'l||||||||||ll"::'|::::'|:::::'\:::::::::"-?::::?-"::::::::"~?:|
|?..'\;::/??_:|::::::|::::::\::::::::_?"-?/::::::::::::?~"|
|?.....'\|::::"|????:'|:::::::'\::?-"?:::::"-?:::::::;/'::::'|
|__??."-?:|::::::?'|~*??*'\:::::::::::::"-?::;/::::::/|
|::|:?""'~???"-?:::::::'\:::::::::\::::::::::??-~"-?:::?-":'|
|::|:_::::::::?"'"-?:::::|::::::::::'\:::?~"::::::::?-"::::::|
|*""-?""""***~(~-"-?-?|_???~~?'\|'::::::::?-"::::::::::'|
|::::::'\:::::::::::\:::::"-|?_::::::::::\??-~*:::::::?-"::::'|
|::::::::|::::::::::::|::::::::::""***""?:::::::::calvin14|

Anyway, the fanboys are STILL going crazy. This is worse than KHII getting a high score in the 8's and fanboys not liking it being so low, when it got too much praise with a 8.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 17, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> You bastard, you got a good Picard hand on head ASCII to work on this forum, all my ASCII's minus the 'Not this ^ (use bro) shit' ASCII I posted, don't work.
> 
> Anyway, the fanboys are STILL going crazy. This is worse than KHII getting a high score in the 8's and fanboys not liking it being so low, when it got too much praise with a 8.



How do you fixed ASCII? You could probably try changing the font family to Arial. That's how I fixed the Picard.

But yes. Fanboys are a powerful army. All it takes is one good leader, and then the world will be theirs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh, I just copy/pasta from LL, never thought of your idea.

SUPER COMBO ULTIMATE CLIMAX HAND ON HEAD DOESNT WORK D:

Oh well, heres Homer >:3

??????????????????????????????????.____
????????????????????????????????? -~'''__?..'''~?__
????????????????????????????????-'''?'''??: : ,~'''''?-??\?''-?
????????????????????????????.?~": : : : : : :?-": : : : : :?''''-??|
???????????????????????????,-'': : : : : : : : :": : : : : : : : : : ,'''-,
??????????????????????????..,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \
??????????????????????????./: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :',
?????????????????????????..,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : |
???????????????????????..,-,?/: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,'
??????????????????????..?-'...|.,':,-''|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,'
??????????????????????-'?..|?'-'': ,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,'
???????????????????????~''''''~,: :,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :: /
?????????????????????..''-,:'?''': : :': : : : : : : : : : : : : :: : :: : : : : : : ?'
???????????????????????-,-'~--:,~''''~,: :?-~: : :---~: : : : : : : : : : : : |
???????????????????.?-'''. .,': : : :|: : : : '',': : : : : : : : : :\,-': : :''~: : :?_?'
??????????????????-~''''|. . . .|: : : : :|: : : : :'''~---??_______|??----~-?: : :'|
?????_____________??---~~~~'''--?. . .|: : : :''-,: : :,': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,-': :_,'
??..,-''?:::, -'':::::::::::::::,-'. . . . . . . . . . '''~',: : : : :''-,-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : ???---~'''?:?|,?-',
?..,-':::::,-'::::::::::::::::::,'. . . . . . . . . . . . . .'''-,. . . ,-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :_??-~'. . .'''~-,
?.,':::::,':::::::::::::::::::,'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\..,-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :''''??:,-'. . . . . . . '''~-?
??:::::?::::::::::::::::::.|. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?'-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : :???----~~'',-'.|. . . . . . . . . . ''''~?
?|::::::|:::::::::::::::::::,'. . . . . . . . . . ????-------?-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'~----,-~'|. .,-'|. . . . . . .?-~''''''?'?|
?|::::::|::::::::::::::::::,|. . . . ., -~'''??: : : : :,-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-\: : :,-'. . '?-''. |. . . .?-~'': : : : : : : ''-?
...|::::::|:::::::::::::::,-''|. . .?~'': : : : : : : : :?-': : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,'. . \:,-'. . . . . . |. .?~": : : : : : : : : : :'''-?
...|::::::|::::::::::::,-'. . |,-''\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :./. . . .' . . . . . . .,'-'\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :.'''-?
..|'::::::|::::::::::,-'. . . .''-??\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : /. . . . . . . . . . . . |~-''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :'''~?
..|::::::|::::::::,-'. . . . . . . .\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'. . . . . . . . . . . . .. '''-??'''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :'''~?
..|::::::|::::::,'. . . . . . . . . .''-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\??'''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :.''''-?
..|::::::|::::,'. . . . . . . . . . . .''-, : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?-'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \???'''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : '''~-??
..|::::::|:::/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : :.?-'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\???..'''~-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :''''~-??
..|::::::|:,'. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .__''-?_ : : : : : : : ??~'''--------------------~~~~~~~~~~~~~~''-----------------''-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : --??:''''~-??_
_|??---~''~~~~''''''''''''''''''''''''''''?????????''''''~~~~'''''?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?'''-? : : : : : : : : : : :~--??_:??''''~?: '')
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-': : : : :_??---?_: : : : : : :'''-??: : ')?
pm:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''~---~''?:::::::::::''''~~--??___):?


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 17, 2006)

^^^lol @ Homer.



Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> For all we know, the "fat piece of shit" intended it to create controversy.




Yea I pretty much gathered that when I first saw the score. Especially taking into account that every other review has given TP scores easily better than 90%.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

ign zelda review is out

although it says it's the BEST zelda game ever, it got a 9.5.
maybe the 'gamecube graphics' hurt it..


----------



## slimscane (Nov 17, 2006)

Aww, beat me to it 

Yeah, I would have to say that is the case, although I haven't read the review.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 17, 2006)

yea the gamecube graphics and lack of orchestrated music hurt it

but it says its *better than ocarina of time*, and thats all i 
need to know 

(although ocarina of time got a 10, so it makes it kinda confusing)


----------



## Volken (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, it got an even lower score than Wind Waker on IGN.  I think the things they didn't like, the lack of voices and not orchestrated music, won't really affect my enjoyment of the game, so I won't worry about it.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn im to late

but a 9.5 is great and  he says its "the best Zelda game ever"
o god I want this game now.

think if it had orchestrated(sp) music, it would be like a 9.7 or higher IMO

now i need that video review for Zelda


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2006)

Zelda got 8.8 from GS.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2006)

Madden a 8.5


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 17, 2006)

Madden...on a Ninty console...and it's GOOOOOD?


ITS IN THE GAME BITCHES. >___>


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 17, 2006)

i cant believe im doing this, but im waiting tommorow night to get a wii....omg..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:


> i cant believe im doing this, but im waiting tommorow night to get a wii....omg..



Nothing to be ashamed of 

I hear that lines aren't as bad as they were for the PS3 launch so you won't have much trouble finding a console if you get there at a reasonable time tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

The streets should run red with Jeff's blood for this BS...

What really ticks me off is the fact their locking and deleting half of the threads about it on the GameSpot forums. Their trying to keep people from criticizing them. And it's not just flaming random posts, it's legit conversations...

All the petitions that keep going up demanding a re-review are shut down by them...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

LMAO this is to funny! Like you should care what people think!!! LMAO.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 18, 2006)

Look, this Jeff guy is an asshole.  That's just it.  TP is obviously longer than 35 hours.  He probably never finished it.  If you can't tell that he's a dick from how he acts on "In the Spot," then you're... not very observant.  He probably only gave it that score because he doesn't like the Wii and wants to give it as much bad press as possible.  And having it's premiere game get an 8 is definitely bad, bad publicity.

And about the music, it's beautiful.  I'm a music major in college, and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's some of the best music in any game, despite being midi.  Yes, being Midi MAY hold it back a little, but it's still leaps and bounds above everything else in terms of musical technicality and just aesthetic value.  He's simply finding ANYTHING he can to comlpain about.  

He's just an asshole.  He may have even done this to piss off the people who like Zelda.  We all know this game doesn't deserve an 8.  We all will love the game, and everyone who plays it will look at his review and go "what a stupid asshole, this game is amazing."  Let him make an ass out of himself.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 18, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Look, this Jeff guy is an asshole.  That's just it.  TP is obviously longer than 35 hours.  He probably never finished it.  If you can't tell that he's a dick from how he acts on "In the Spot," then you're... not very observant.  He probably only gave it that score because he doesn't like the Wii and wants to give it as much bad press as possible.  And having it's premiere game get an 8 is definitely bad, bad publicity.
> 
> And about the music, it's beautiful.  I'm a music major in college, and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's some of the best music in any game, despite being midi.  Yes, being Midi MAY hold it back a little, but it's still leaps and bounds above everything else in terms of musical technicality and just aesthetic value.  He's simply finding ANYTHING he can to comlpain about.
> 
> He's just an asshole.  He may have even done this to piss off the people who like Zelda.  We all know this game doesn't deserve an 8.  We all will love the game, and everyone who plays it will look at his review and go "what a stupid asshole, this game is amazing."  Let him make an ass out of himself.



wow dude... just wow



Fucking well said.. Fucking well said

props 


Kduff just pretty much wrapped up the situation in a nutshell.


fuck you jeff you big piece of shit.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

It's just...jeez...what the hell is GameSpot thinking giving the review to the guy who played the way he did in that preview? I mean, he played like a 5 year old, he was so clueless. My little brother could own his ass the way he was playing. It was like he just didn't have any common sense...

It's just not fair...normally I could care less...but just...THIS GAME...knocked down the metascore too...god I'd love to just knock that guy flat...

And yeah, well said Kduff. Well said.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Same happened with MGS but ya'll get over it. It's just one review, calm down.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 18, 2006)

One Review?

Well guess what Redsteel got from Gamespot?


A fucking 5.5? 

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Dude, fuck reviews. Why you care so much? It's a review from one guy. Sonic got a 5.5 and i'm still enjoying the shit out of it. My friend has red steel four days and is loving it. Sometimes reviewers don't like what you do, it's simple.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2006)

"Professional" game reviews are a hoax.  Complete waste of time.  They are shills, on the lamb, beholden by dreams of green.  Peer reviews are much better.  I'll take the plethora of peer reviews from gamefaqs and blogs before the likes of IGN.  (This means waiting weeks after the game is out.  Patience is a virtue.)

But, ultimately, renting it yourself is the true test.  Such subjective things tend to be resolved by personal experimentations. >.>

Though, I have no doubts about a Zelda that took years to make.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

The only review that matters to me is mine.  Reviewers may have a hidden agenda, not to mention that they are entitled to opinions of their own.  On the other hand you have fanboys, who thinks everything they like is automatically perfect and flawless.  There fanboys out there who will tell you DBZ saga is good when we all know it isn't true.  I don't trust a reviewer or a fanboy's opinion as they are equally shitty.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know, I think the metascore is usally pretty good when you take all the pro reviews into account. Even better when you do some math and mix those with the peer reviews. The only problem I have with peer reviews is there's so many fanboys in both directions...

But yeah, normally I don't vastly care about reviews. It's just this ONE review...god it ticks me off that he can get away with that...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Actually i agree with the problems he stats in the videos but a 8.8? These problems seem minior and the score should be more like a 9.5 *IGN ANYONE?*


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Actually i agree with the problems he stats in the videos but a 8.8? These problems seem minior and the score should be more like a 9.5 *IGN ANYONE?*


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Kduff (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly Dionysus.  I like peer reviews as well, but I read Jeff's review, and it was just stupid, small things, and yet he took off more than a point?  Plus, the fact that he said he beat it in 35 hours, and no one else came close to that yet.  Also, like someone said above, with the way he played before... how did he suddenly become the best out of all the reviewers?

To me, his complaints don't justify his score.  They're small things, not things like broken gameplay, glitches, bad story, bad presentation, bad control.  It's stuff like "the music is midi (even though it's good) and "the Wii mote didn't respond well."  When you take those things, and then compare it to the rest of the game, who fucking cares?  It's like me complaining about handedness.  Yeah, it bugs me, but in the end, it wouldn't detract from the game experience.  I could see a 9 and anything above.  But anything below that just seems stupid.  Yes, it's only 2 tenths of a point difference, but when I first saw the score, I only saw an 8.  I didn't eve notice the 8 tenths tacked on there.  Hell, that's a stupid way to score anyway.  It's way too precise, and reviews are opinions, which are naturally very unprecise when it comes to numbers.  Especially tenths of a single number.

Anyway, I'm not mad, just annoyed really, because I'm sick of Jeff.

He's fat.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Told Kduff already but just so my lovly members of naruto know. I decided to obtain a Wii for christmas and PS3 for Feb. I'll get Wii from my mother. As for PS3 i'll have to save up from both birthday/christmas. Thank god Birthday is January 31st  Nite all


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

That's it.......after all of these reviews

Red Steel = Not getting it
Zelda = Getting it but I expected higher

I don't understand.....................


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Get your Wii on. XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

ROFL!!!!

And he shows us how to do it too. I bet he had fun


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 18, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's it.......after all of these reviews
> 
> Red Steel = Not getting it
> Zelda = Getting it but I expected higher
> ...



Red Steel always looked more like a rental anyway.

Zelda though is still getting great reviews, aside from one elephant fucknut. I think it's averaging around 97-98%


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 18, 2006)

LoL, this Jeff guy is becoming way too famous throughout the internet... I kinda feel sorry for that guy. He gets bashed for doing his job.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v508/Rideaway/naruto-sakura.jpg

If you're interested in getting a bundle with Monkey Ball and... fucking Happy Feet, get your Wii from amazon there.  But it kinda goes to show you how many units Target has since Amazon is shipping from Target.

Sunday is looking better and better. =)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, this Jeff guy is becoming way too famous throughout the internet... I kinda feel sorry for that guy. He gets bashed for doing his job.


He gets bashed for being an anal rententive tool, not to mention a s**ty gamer in general. If he did his job right there wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Kayo (Nov 18, 2006)

Dude Gamespot reviews have been shit, first Red Steel scoring 5,5 or something now Zelda 8,8? 
The Jeff dude is too fat, so he has problems swinging the wiimote and gets tired, that's why he scored the gameplay so low.

1up gave Zelda 10/10 and IGN gave it 9.5 and this fat bastard gives it 8,8.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't care about this Jeff, 1up gave it a 10, IGN gave it a 9.5 and said that it's the best Zelda ever, that's more than enough for me.

Great score on Madden btw. 


Kduff said:


> Look, this Jeff guy is an asshole.  That's just it.  TP is obviously longer than 35 hours.  He probably never finished it.  If you can't tell that he's a dick from how he acts on "In the Spot," then you're... not very observant.  He probably only gave it that score because he doesn't like the Wii and wants to give it as much bad press as possible.  And having it's premiere game get an 8 is definitely bad, bad publicity.
> 
> And about the music, it's beautiful.  I'm a music major in college, and there's nothing wrong with it.  It's some of the best music in any game, despite being midi.  Yes, being Midi MAY hold it back a little, but it's still leaps and bounds above everything else in terms of musical technicality and just aesthetic value.  He's simply finding ANYTHING he can to comlpain about.
> 
> He's just an asshole.  He may have even done this to piss off the people who like Zelda.  We all know this game doesn't deserve an 8.  We all will love the game, and everyone who plays it will look at his review and go "what a stupid asshole, this game is amazing."  Let him make an ass out of himself.


Agreed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Errr, considering you haven't quite played the Wii Zelda, I don't think you're that  qualified to call it's flaws yet, especially when a majority of reviews have called it leagues better than Ocarina.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

y u b doubting, Bill?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2006)

No I played Zelda Wii. There was one flaw. When I was pointing the bow the-

Oh no wait that was the TV Sensor D:

This means Zelda has no flaws?! O: Ermm... forget what I said before


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

L said:


> No I played Zelda Wii. There was one flaw. When I was pointing the bow the-
> 
> Oh no wait that was the TV Sensor D:
> 
> This means Zelda has no flaws?! O: Ermm... forget what I said before



If you constantly got the "please aim at screen" message then either the sensor bar wasn't calibrated well or you just sucked i played it 5 times I havent gotten that message once


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

L said:


> No I played Zelda Wii. There was one flaw. When I was pointing the bow the-
> 
> Oh no wait that was the TV Sensor D:
> 
> This means Zelda has no flaws?! O: Ermm... forget what I said before


 **


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

People need to stop demanding blood on jeff, like every fucking industry in this world there are weak links, people who don't care about their job or just suck at their job, or he just didn't liek it

people also go after reviews too quick if i said now that zelda sucks monkey balls would you not buy it because of my 1/10 review?


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

A lot of people will be reading that review though, not as many will read yours.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

i was saying that like if i was a reviewer for a big site


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, okay. It will matter to some people though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Link removed

lol the fat guy on the left is jeff


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, how dumb can you get?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

wow, he sucks XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> People need to stop demanding blood on jeff, like every fucking industry in this world there are weak links, people who don't care about their job or just suck at their job, or he just didn't liek it
> 
> people also go after reviews too quick if i said now that zelda sucks monkey balls would you not buy it because of my 1/10 review?




Yes, but uh...his reviews are almost, ALWAYS, drastically different then every other review that every game he touched.

Come on, he gave fucking TONY HAWK 3 A PERFECT SCORE OF 10.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

I feel like posting this overly used meme now

I wouldn't give any zelda game a perfect score though

HL2 for the perfect win


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Yes, but uh...his reviews are almost, ALWAYS, drastically different then every other review that every game he touched.
> 
> Come on, he gave fucking TONY HAWK 3 A PERFECT SCORE OF 10.



wtf, tony hawk? XDDDDD
sure the game was fun...for awhile, but a ten?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Metroid Prime 3 new trailer


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

oooh im gonna enjoy flipping switches like that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

It's nifteh


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2006)

Still complaining about this Jeff character?  You know, giving out a bad* review probably gets the site more hits.  Look how much it's being discussed.

Ever wonder how someone like Ann Coulter could exist?

*completely subjective.  8.8 is pretty solid, even if from someone who hates the console.


Edit: what's the word been on Red Steel?  I've heard of bad reviews...


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Red Steel got 5.5 from Gamespot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

one word: Ouch XDDDD
oh well, the only thing that got me interested in the game was the swordsplay XD
hopefully there will be some sort of fencer or bushido game for Wii someday


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm going to wait for the IGN review until I judge it.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Red Steel got 5.5 from Gamespot.


Was the reviewer an obese malcontent?


By the way, wasn't there a user called BladeOfTheImmortal who used to post here?  Damn fanboys.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, he's banned from this section as you might guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

We all know that blade is a idiot


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Was the reviewer an obese malcontent?
> 
> 
> By the way...  wasn't there a user called BladeOfTheImmortal who used to post here?  Damn fanboys.


Yes... he changed his name to BladeofTheChad or something like that though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

ownage


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ownage


 **


----------



## Kayo (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ownage




ROFL, he is badass


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 18, 2006)

*Selling the Wii for 635 Us dollars?*





LOL, at least it's not as bad as the 5k ps3s


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ownage



That must suck for some of the PS3 fans. They are taunted, but they cannot do anything due to the risk of losing their precious spot in the line.

Although I'm pretty sure a lot of them are there to sell the PSP... I mean PS3.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2006)

Jeff from Gamespot is biast, everyone knows that. You should only read reviews not by him in gamespot. I use IGN. I can't wait to see what Zelda is gonna get on the GC


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ownage




 go Wii


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

L said:


> Jeff from Gamespot is biast, everyone knows that. You should only read reviews not by him in gamespot. I use IGN. I can't wait to see what Zelda is gonna get on the GC



IGN commonly fellates and inflates their reviews of many things, mainly Nintendo stuff. Even my fabeled Castlevania is fellated to a inflated score and has since the GBA games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

i really wonder if it can sell


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2006)

ive seen one for 1,000 bucks already


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

780 usd!!! dannggg


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

It's for 780 now. ^^


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> By the way, wasn't there a user called BladeOfTheImmortal who used to post here?  Damn fanboys.



Holy crap!

Nice find.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah, blade used to post, but he got banned hmmm? dang mods


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, blade used to post, but he got banned hmmm? dang mods



Im happy that he is banned, I couldn't stand his fanboy pedo ass


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Get your Wii on. XD



Hehe, those are nice pics.

By the way, when are you guys planning on moseying on down to your local midnight launch stores for a Wii? Hmm, I still can't decide on a good time to go... 6pm might be too early... but 10pm might be too late... depending upon the number of people waiting there and the number that they have in stock. Tough choice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Hehe, those are nice pics.
> 
> By the way, when are you guys planning on moseying on down to your local midnight launch stores for a Wii? Hmm, I still can't decide on a good time to go... 6pm might be too early... but 10pm might be too late... depending upon the number of people waiting there and the number that they have in stock. Tough choice.




Well, I did get a call from my gamestop this morning (and last night, although it was pre-recorded) that basically told me I could get my system tonight, but I'm a little weary of going out so late at night to get a brand new console >_>

I'll wait till tomorrow morning and go with my brothers so that I feel much safer 

The only thing I'm getting tomorrow is my pre-ordered system and an extra controller. I bought 3 games, 2 days ago, I'm basically set


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2006)

I have no games yet. I might miss out on those tonight if I get there too late. So many choices for an early and well-rounded library though... Twilight Princess, Madden, Rayman, Ultimate Alliance... and maybe Monkey Ball. One single-player, two multi-players, and three party games. Hm... and three Wii remotes... and a classic controller, maybe. Also the wireless adapter if they have it... or the direct connect adapter.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 18, 2006)

Wii tonight <333333


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

I have to wait another 21 days


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> Wii tonight <333333


Wow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow.



I have seen more impressive a entire room with nothing but zelda


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm going to the ghetto gamestop tonight for my wii at midnight, in a tank


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow.



I know!
I'll actually be able to play the Wii one tonight. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I have seen more impressive a entire room with nothing but zelda


Well. I'm not a freak, I just have a lot of games.


----------



## Volken (Nov 18, 2006)

Wii in 18 hours for me! 

By the way, the Zelda video review has been made and put on IGN for anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ownage



Confirmed as the gayest man alive....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Confirmed as the gayest man alive....



If it was a PS3 controller you would be saying how funny he is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

volken330 said:


> Wii in 18 hours for me!
> 
> By the way, the Zelda video review has been made and put on IGN for anyone who wants to see it.



It's officially 9 more hours for me if I decide to go to the mid-night launch, but I may just wait till tomorrow morning


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> It's officially 9 more hours for me if I decide to go to the mid-night launch, but I may just wait till tomorrow morning



D:
I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

You buying it at midnight, Dawn?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If it was a PS3 controller you would be saying how funny he is



It could be a guy dressed up in every sony product i'd still call him gay. I think cosplay is retarded but this is just pushing it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> D:
> I'm disappointed in you.



Some people just don't like standing hours in the cold while being in a risk of getting robbed  

the shop I always go to wont do a midnight sale because belgium and the netherlands wont get alot of wii's so he doesn't want to have people lining up infront of his shop even though it would only be like 5 people and there would be hot chocolate milk and awesomeness oh well


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 18, 2006)

Geeks err I mean Gamers get their Wii...



Getting my console later on including Zelda obviously.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 18, 2006)

The wii controller guy is awesome, don't badmouth him!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Some people just don't like standing hours in the cold while being in a risk of getting robbed



that's exactly why I'm not going. Gamestop employees even warned me about it because someone got jacked for their 360 right as they were leaving that particular store. I'm going in broad daylight with my brothers instead. 



the hero complex said:


> D:
> I'm disappointed in you.



I want to bring my Wii home in one piece. No sense in risking getting robbed xDD


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I want to bring my Wii home in one piece. No sense in risking getting robbed xDD



Dude, you have no idea.
I was so scared to step into work today.
There have been so many gun robbers in Game Stops because of all this. ._.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Geeks err I mean Gamers get their Wii...
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my console later on including Zelda obviously.



Not fair, how do retards get a system before me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> Dude, you have no idea.
> I was so scared to step into work today.
> There have been so many gun robbers in Game Stops because of all this. ._.



Yeah, after all that PS3 news regarding robberies it's only natural to think that some people may try to do the same for the Wii system. 

I'm glad I bought my games a few days ago:



Now all I need to do is pick up my system and controller tomorrow 

I wish you the best of luck tomorrow D=


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Yeah, after all that PS3 news regarding robberies it's only natural to think that some people may try to do the same for the Wii system.
> I'm glad I bought my games a few days ago:
> X
> Now all I need to do is pick up my system and controller tomorrow
> I wish you the best of luck tomorrow D=



Thank you sweetie.
I have a feeling I'm going to need it. ><


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Yeah, after all that PS3 news regarding robberies it's only natural to think that some people may try to do the same for the Wii system.
> 
> I'm glad I bought my games a few days ago:
> 
> ...



You picked great games, nice job!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha.  I'm glad I live in a relatively crime-free area of a relatively crime-free city.  I have no worries about going early in the morning.

Of course, I'll be using debit.  And not buying in some seedy area. >.>


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't get why he won't buy Zelda though.

Well, everyone have different tastes but it still surprises me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not fair, how do retards get a system before me.



By looks, at least 3 of them are from the special bus.

Oh and Deary Dawn~: best of luck on getting the Wiiness over and done.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  I'm glad I live in a relatively crime-free area of a relatively crime-free city.  I have no worries about going early in the morning.
> 
> Of course, I'll be using debit.  And not buying in some seedy area. >.>


Yeah, I'm not TO worried about it. Every city has it's seedy areas, as long as you go to a store that's in a good place, like a big shopping center, you should be all right. And who the hell carries cash! I kinda don't feel sorry for those people that got robbed in line, carrying $700 in cash in their pocket...

And I'm carrying a knife too. I will so cut someone that tries to touch my Wii...


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 18, 2006)

Assuming I actually have a chance at getting the 15-60 Wiis at my local Future Shop, I'm going to bring pepper spray.

I'm going to be lenient though. If there's too many already lining up, I think I can wait :/


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 18, 2006)

Level 70 Orc Ninja said:


> Assuming I actually have a chance at getting the 15-60 Wiis at my local Future Shop, I'm going to bring pepper spray.
> 
> I'm going to be lenient though. If there's too many already lining up, I think I can wait :/



call finlay to help you , he has a l337 mallet that rapes everyone near.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2006)

The Universe welcomes the Wii:



Lmao xD


----------



## slimscane (Nov 18, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Was the reviewer an obese malcontent?
> 
> 
> By the way, wasn't there a user called BladeOfTheImmortal who used to post here?  Damn fanboys.



Oh wow, he even had a spiderman avy 

Sucks about Red Steel though, even if it is a biassed review, it couldn't go up to a good score from that low :S

I seem to remember hearing that Nintendo was going to try and send more Wiis out every week, so maybe there won't be a huge drought like with 360 (and will be with PS3), anyone know anything about this, or did I just make it up?


----------



## K-deps (Nov 18, 2006)

i was gonna buy a 360 before wii but by watching the Zelda video review I say screw 360 im buying the Wii
but do u think theyll still be in stock by Thursday-Saturday?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> i was gonna buy a 360 before wii but by watching the Zelda video review I say screw 360 im buying the Wii
> but do u think theyll still be in stock by Thursday-Saturday?



I wouldn't call this idea all that great...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I wouldn't call this idea all that great...



Don't try to change his mind jezus its his decision


yes there would be enough stock normally


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm only allowed two games 

Zelda and something =/

what other one should i get?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry mr. Vegitto i won't do what you do. 

@Chaps - Ya'll get the Wii, there's more then enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> i was gonna buy a 360 before wii but by watching the Zelda video review I say screw 360 im buying the Wii
> but do u think theyll still be in stock by Thursday-Saturday?



If possible, I'd buy both systems. 
In fact as of tomorrow, I will have both systems xDD

You should be able to find a Wii during the week, especially during this week, but remember this is thanksgiving weekend and the Friday after is Black Friday, so you and a ton of other shoppers will be seeking out Wii's as well as PS3's on that day/weekend :S


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

L said:


> I'm only allowed two games
> 
> Zelda and something =/
> 
> what other one should i get?



Rayman seems to be a good choice. Or dragonball Z if you don't got a PS2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

normally, but this is Zelda we're talking about here XDDD


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 18, 2006)

L said:


> what other one should i get?



Metal Slug Anthology. Unfortunately, it comes out the week after launch, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Rayman seems to be a good choice. Or dragonball Z if you don't got a PS2.



Even if you do the new control scheme is enough to buy it again in my opinion. I mean what is geekier than throwing your hand forward and yelling "Kamehameha!" and actually have your character on screen do the same?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously. Wii version >>>> PS2 version. The fact you can use a classic controller or gamecube controller solidifies that for me. Plus, I love the idea of acting out moves...

I'm just wondering about some people's moves who I wouldn't really know how to do...but, the booklet says it will show you whenever you go to move lists just how to do it...it doesn't give a picture though...

I'm just worried the moves aren't dramatic ENOUGH for me. I want some seriously epic s**t to go down when I'm playing that game...


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Seriously. Wii version >>>> PS2 version. The fact you can use a classic controller or gamecube controller solidifies that for me. Plus, I love the idea of acting out moves...
> 
> I'm just wondering about some people's moves who I wouldn't really know how to do...but, the booklet says it will show you whenever you go to move lists just how to do it...it doesn't give a picture though...
> 
> I'm just worried the moves aren't dramatic ENOUGH for me. I want some seriously epic s**t to go down when I'm playing that game...


Yeah, I think it could be awesome trying to use some of the moves on the Wii. For example, I think it could be real fun (if it's done how I'm visualizing it) to use moves like Krillin's Destructo Disc on the Wii. XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Seriously. Wii version >>>> PS2 version. The fact you can use a classic controller or gamecube controller solidifies that for me. Plus, I love the idea of acting out moves.


That should be obvious to most people.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG...I wonder if I could control Yamcha's Spirit Ball! Oh that'd be sooo cool...

I <3 Yamcha


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Nexas said:


> Even if you do the new control scheme is enough to buy it again in my opinion. I mean what is geekier than throwing your hand forward and yelling "Kamehameha!" and actually have your character on screen do the same?



Trust me, it's not like that. Ya'll see when you play. Though some movements are needed nothing like in the show...trust me 

Oh and blocking S-U-C-K_S


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously crazymtf?, somehow I knew Atari was gonna fuck it up.  But I'll just wait to I play it myself before I judge it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm buying it because I can choose.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Played it for a good 30 minutes today on my friend's Wii. It does have good controls, i actually notice graphics slighty better, nothing amazing but the models look a bit better. The blocking is just terrible though. It's almost impossible unless you like a learning curve of a hour which is just for blocking. You could move your hands like a kamahamha or final flash but expect to do it more then once cause sometimes he just shoots a blast instead. But the game is well done regardless and i'm sure the retro will make it just as good as the PS2 version.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh noes! Learning curves! Run away!  

How did your friend get a Wii a day early?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Played it for a good 30 minutes today on my friend's Wii. It does have good controls, i actually notice graphics slighty better, nothing amazing but the models look a bit better. The blocking is just terrible though. It's almost impossible unless you like a learning curve of a hour which is just for blocking. You could move your hands like a kamahamha or final flash but expect to do it more then once cause sometimes he just shoots a blast instead. But the game is well done regardless and i'm sure the retro will make it just as good as the PS2 version.



sounds interesting. I plan to use the Wii controller first before using the gamecube controller. And I hope to master the game within a weeks time, but I might not dedicate all my time to that game since I also want to explore Madden '07, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, and of course Wii sports seem like fun (at least for short/quick bursts)



nmaster64 said:


> How did your friend get a Wii a day early?



I remember him mentioning that his friend got a PS3 and Wii a week earlier :S


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

That's good to hear crazymtf.  Is their a way to play with classic GC controller tho?

I've already played the new DBZ for a long time on PS2. It's one of the best DBZ I've played (I still rankd Budokai 3 higher) I just wanna see how it plays on Wii.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks like I'm not getting it at launch.

My sister's trip to New York is a nice 1k.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Looks like I'm not getting it at launch.
> 
> My sister's trip to New York is a nice 1k.



I was wondering what you're still doing here when the midnight launch is only a few hours away.

That's not fair. How come your sister's trip take priority? >_>

Unless she was the one who was planning to give you the money


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Family < Wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

wtf why are you paying for your sisters trip


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

Meh, no one's lining up at the PS3 where I work. I guess it should be extremely easy to get where I am 

I'll pick one up and Zelda tomorrow when I go to work I guess


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 18, 2006)

I just hope zelda isn't overrated


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

It's underated now courtesy GameSpot...


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> I just hope zelda isn't overrated



Uh Oh, I think you opened up a can of worms.  The task force is gonna be after you for sayin that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

It's because of that godly game that is Twilight Princess that I plan on getting a Wii tomorrow instead of Saturday. 

I can't wait!!!!

Btw, anyone know how often Wiis will be shipped out?


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> It's underated now courtesy GameSpot...



What else wii got instead of zelda and twilight?

I still like mario lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Looks like I'm not getting it at launch.
> 
> My sister's trip to New York is a nice 1k.



Owned. But alas, the kitty pics I showed you should compensate the small delay D:

Hope you get it before thanksgiving dooooooooooood


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> What else wii got instead of zelda and twilight?
> 
> I still like mario lol



With around 60 launch titles (about 30 Wii games and 30 VC games), I'm sure you can find something...


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> With around 60 launch titles (about 30 Wii games and 30 VC games), I'm sure you can find something...


Hmm, speaking of the VC, is Majora's Mask a launch title for it? I never beat it (and have since mysteriously lost it...), and what with all the Twilght Princess hype, I'm suddenly interested in playing it again .


----------



## Genesis (Nov 18, 2006)

> Hmm, speaking of the VC, is Majora's Mask a launch title for it? I never beat it (and have since mysteriously lost it...), and what with all the Twilght Princess hype, I'm suddenly interested in playing it again .


Well, unlike Red Steel, Zelda did it right.

The control system only enhances the gameplay so it's most likely going to be the game that sets the standard for what kind of things you can expect from Wii.

I think that's the reason most people are hyped...oh and it's Zelda.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

What? No ImmpossiMole for Turbo Graphix 16?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

> Family < Wii



Agreed.



> I was wondering what you're still doing here when the midnight launch is only a few hours away.
> 
> That's not fair. How come your sister's trip take priority? >_>
> 
> Unless she was the one who was planning to give you the money



My sister's trip is a school trip. and my parents want to give her to opportunity to travel that I didn't have at her age. So, she goes first, and my dad's account is empty. I'm pretty sure I'm still getting one, just not tomorrow. Maybe ina week or two.

I did want to be part of the whole launch experience, though.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

So, if your gonna have the money in like a week or two, why can't you get it now via credit card?

I'm $200 short, but you don't see that stopping me!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that is understandable. Well, you'll eventually get the system so it's not a life or death situation. 

As for the VC situation, I want Streets of Rage II and Sonic II 
Possibly TMNT IV: Turtles in Time


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmm, I suppose Kira's post answered my question. Oh well. Things like Twilight Princess will be more than enough to hold me off unitl then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muahahahahahahahah now you shall suffer the pain I feel


----------



## K-deps (Nov 18, 2006)

Im actually getting my Wii on Wednesday but its still good to hear they'll be enough(hopefully)

Ill be gettin Zelda at launch and wait a week or 2 until buying another game


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Im actually getting my Wii on Wednesday but its still good to hear they'll be enough(hopefully)


I wouldn't count on that...

I think they'll sell out day 1 myself...but there will be plenty once the 2nd shipment rolls in...not sure when that'll be though...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I wouldn't count on that...
> 
> I think they'll sell out day 1 myself...but there will be plenty once the 2nd shipment rolls in...not sure when that'll be though...



3 days after launch I heard


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 3 days after launch I heard


From where I'm curious? I've been asking around stores, but nobody had an answer yet. That'd be wonderful if they can restock that fast...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

that's good news if it's true.
 I get my paycheck on friday, so with a little luck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

We are Target are getting atleast a weekly shipment every week and that's atleast. If anything I expect us to get a shipment every 2 trucks a week and we get around 3 trucks a week. 

You really should have no problem picking one of these up. Be glad it's before black Friday because once that happens, oh boy, it's over. 

I hope I'll be able to get mine tomorrow or I'm going to freak. No one's lining up, yes people are interested in it but no one's lining up right now and since I work tomorrow I think I'll be able to snag one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh noes! Learning curves! Run away!
> 
> How did your friend get a Wii a day early?



Just stating my opinion. Usually in a fighting game i catch on how to block and such in 3 minutes. In this 30-40 minute playtime i still couldn't block very well. Regardless it's still great, but i'm sure the next dbz game, if it's on the Wii, will use the controller even better. 

And my friend has had the Wii Since tuesday and PS3 since LAST friday. Father is a Gamestore owner around Here.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Shouldn't they like get in deep s**t for that?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, except i'm not going to tell anyone the store so he doesn't get in trouble. It's his son and i doubt his son wants to shut down the income they get


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

No, Vegitto, you can still partake of launch festivities. I, however, cannot.

I know that Toys R Us is getting a second shipment tomorrow.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I'm out y'all. Goin' to a LAN party and then to GameStop not to long after. I'll be back tommorow, Wiimote in hand...

Wonder if I can post here through my Wii...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Goodluck, hope you enjoy it ^_^


----------



## RockLee (Nov 18, 2006)

Do it.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 18, 2006)

tried to pre-order the wii 4 weeks b4 it came out in future shop, but it was sold out 0.o guess im gonna have to wake up at like 8am when the stores open at 11 0.o

is this even worth it?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

No...Yes...UP TO YOU!


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 18, 2006)

> tried to pre-order the wii 4 weeks b4 it came out in future shop, but it was sold out 0.o guess im gonna have to wake up at like 8am when the stores open at 11 0.o
> 
> is this even worth it?


im going to leave my house around 4am to go to a store that opens at 10am well if i dont get it off the compuder tonight


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok, maybe I'm not going to that LAN...forgot to take my clothes out da wash...lol...

Just confirmed a midnight launch at my GameStop, thank god. I'm gonna leave in like an hour here...can't wait!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, just came back from Walmart and I have my reserved Wii ticket in hand after only waiting for 5 hours in front of the store.  It's all mine and it was cool how the manager took care of the whole situation.  There were only 33 available at that location and there were about 60 some odd people there.  I'm telling you, granted the supplies might be a lot, don't underestimate the lines that people are beginning to form in front of stores.

Anyway, gonna pick mine up in a few hours.  Thank god I don't have to wait at the Wal-mart until 12. XD


----------



## Nexas (Nov 18, 2006)

@Kyuubi Naruto

You work at Target? That is were I was planning to pick it up tomorrow. Are the forcing people to buy them in bundles by chance?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2006)

Nexas said:


> Are the forcing people to buy them in bundles by chance?



No they aren't.


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 18, 2006)

> Well, just came back from Walmart and I have my reserved Wii ticket in hand after only waiting for 5 hours in front of the store. It's all mine and it was cool how the manager took care of the whole situation. There were only 33 available at that location and there were about 60 some odd people there. I'm telling you, granted the supplies might be a lot, don't underestimate the lines that people are beginning to form in front of stores.
> 
> Anyway, gonna pick mine up in a few hours. Thank god I don't have to wait at the Wal-mart until 12. XD


they did that ticket thing at a walmart super center over here and i was waiting in line for it (there must have been bout 400 people here in fact noone there was looking for anything execpt the wii) and they only had *27 units* i left as soon as they said that but my friend stayed and later he called me up telling that they called the police there to control the crowd cause people were super pissed!


----------



## Nexas (Nov 18, 2006)

2Shea said:


> No they aren't.



Oh thank god. If that were the case then I would never be able to afford it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Doomstadt said:


> they did that ticket thing at a walmart super center over here and i was waiting in line for it (there must have been bout 400 people here in fact noone there was looking for anything execpt the wii) and they only had *27 units* i left as soon as they said that but my friend stayed and later he called me up telling that they called the police there to control the crowd cause people were super pissed!



WTF 27? Why so little. Best buy here is getting 85+


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Why are ppl so mad? They should be mad at themselves for not being hardcore enough to get there earlier...


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 18, 2006)

and btw did anybody else hear that target was getting a large shipment because i was thinking about camping out there cause i heard from my friends mom that they were getting 200 alone at that store and only two people were there so far


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Best buy Usually get's the most around here. But even the little stores here have like 10-15. 27 is so little.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

It depends what level Target it is. 

My store for example is only getting 24 for launch but later on in the week we are getting over 50. It just depends.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

From what I've heard, every Target gets either 24 or 60 in. Some Super Targets may get more...


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 18, 2006)

> WTF 27? Why so little. Best buy here is getting 85+


 i have no fucking clue why so little it pisses me off cause i was there since 3:30pm and 85+ holy shit the largest amount i heard that was confirmed so far was at toysrus, which is where im going, is 60


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

A couple Targets in the Los Angeles area are getting more than 100.  There's one in Costa Mesa that's getting about 215.

I'm tellin y'all.  If you really really want one, you better find a place to hang out right now and not be on these forums wondering where you should go. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol it's weird. Well if you can't get it at launch ya'll get it close to it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> A couple Targets in the Los Angeles area are getting more than 100.  There's one in Costa Mesa that's getting about 215.
> 
> I'm tellin y'all.  If you really really want one, you better find a place to hang out right now and not be on these forums wondering where you should go. XD


Yeah, the big big big city's get crazy amounts...but really based on population density that's not necessarily a lot...


We need to change the title...just 2 more hours...actually, we should move to a new thread at midnight...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2006)

I know one Target in Orlando is getting 150.

And the line is allready filled.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2006)

If your serious about getting one then on behalf of the Target team you will be getting one within a week of Wii launch if you try Target. :erve; A stores get the most, level B stores get a good amount, my store which is a level B store is only getting 24 to sell so later on in the wekk we will have enough to put it out in bulk for everyone while alot of them will be in the back too. 

I talked to my boss today, and tomorrow I'll ask the Nintendo rep when she comes by, they are giving the stores the unit amounts just enough so everyone will get one so depending on how many your store is getting they are estimating that it will be enough based on average sales. 

Target's estimating that it will be enough for everyone to get a Wii and for some unseen reason if it sells out then surely you will get on next week. Sure people want the thing but look at GameStop, Wal-Mart, Best Buy, Circuit City, Toys R Us, not everyone's going to Target. Alot of the people that enters our store talks about one of the other stores so if all goes well then everyone will get one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

so people when do you think the first malfuctions will come in


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

nintendo isn't shoddy like sony and xbox.  where's the nintendo made?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

When you put in a Blu-Ray disc...

I hear it shoots it out at speed fast enough to decapitate the person who put it in...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2006)

"Durrr...the light shining out was blue....so I thought I could put in one of them there blue rayed cds, but it dun shot out and killed my dog!!"


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

How bout that Virtual Boy? *runs away*


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm gonna bitch-smack you with a PowerGlove...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

And cap you with the Super Scope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> We need to change the title...just 2 more hours...actually, we should move to a new thread at midnight...



*Edits time*

I'm waiting till the official countdown ends before closing this one.

Well, I'm waiting till Rocklee makes a new thread before closing this one xDD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 18, 2006)

My cousin is waiting with his friend to buy a Wii, but my cuz is intentionally there not to get the Wii...he wants someone to ask to take his place in line and pay him big bucks XD

Damn...I'm hoping he could use the money to buy the Wii <_<


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

This is what it looks like this morning in Times Square for the Wii.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

I predict the Wii is gonna sell out.  It's packed just about everywhere, I'm waiting on SSBM, when it hits, the Wii is all mine.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 18, 2006)

gaara d. lucci said:


> I predict the Wii is gonna sell out.  It's packed just about everywhere, I'm waiting on SSBM, when it hits, the Wii is all mine.



That's pretty much what the Wii is all about...Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2006)

And...I'm gone!

*ninja poof*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

i demand comparison shots of the ps3 line there


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's the live feed from the Times Square TRU Nintendo Wii party.  It's pretty wild over there.

EDIT: Good lord, there's 5000 Wii's at the Times Square TRU. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

how much longer untill the release

and WT the fucking live feed is just a black screen for me with audio


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Here's the live feed from the Times Square TRU Nintendo Wii party.  It's pretty wild over there.
> 
> EDIT: Good lord, there's 5000 Wii's at the Times Square TRU. XD



Nintendo World, the only Nintendo game store runned by Nintendo in the US. No fooling they will have the most.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

somebodyyyyy help me I cant fucking view the live stream its just a black screen with audio


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Nintendo World, the only Nintendo game store runned by Nintendo in the US. No fooling they will have the most.



Nope, it's the Toys R Us right next to it that has the most. XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2006)

i been to that nintendo world, it's nice and glowy :amazed


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

F the Wii, I'm gettin a N-Gage (Best System Ever).  Who needs Nintendo,when u got N-Gage? *escapes*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> i demand comparison shots of the ps3 line there



Compare the stores, Nintendo has more cause there are games in the nintendo store. At the sony place it's not all games. But regardless both were packed


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 18, 2006)

Went to Best Buy and they had the Wii Remotes and Nunchucks out already, so I went to purchase one so I can have 2 players when I get my Wii tomorrow.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

I wonder who is in the line from ehre


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

If you mean who's camping right now for a Wii overall in all the lines, the only one I know for a given is SSj3 Goku. He was talking about it on IRC and he started camping sometime yesterday my time (November 17). Even his IRC status says SSj3[Wii]. He wanted to be the first 

Outside of him I don't really know anyone else who's camping. If anything it's the opposite. Most people think they can pick one up within the next week and that's probably true since Nintendo's going to be stocking them like Itagaki stocks condoms.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

From yesterday? Weird...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

you know what owuld be awesome?

if he still didn't get a wii


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

I was in line at Walmart earlier today, but since they gave us tickets for each of our Wiis, they said we could go home and come back at midnight.  Plus I only had to wait for 5 hours at the most. ^^



> you know what owuld be awesome?
> 
> if he still didn't get a wii


that would be hilarious. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what owuld be awesome?
> 
> if he still didn't get a wii



LMAO I'd die laughing  

*Mom just said she get me Wii for Christmas, YAY ^_^*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

What the...so quite...OH YEAH...Wii's out...The whole forum is out


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Everyones out getting it, or resting up for it tomorrow xD


----------



## Arazial (Nov 19, 2006)

Just got home with mine... sadly I've been up for the past 30 hours so I'm gonna get some rest before playing.   Hope, others had some luck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Not everyone. I have mines pre-ordered so, I basically have 48 hours to claim it before they sell it to someone else. In other words, I'll pick it up bright and early tomorrow morning (GS opens up at 11:00am)


----------



## Zenou (Nov 19, 2006)

My WalMart only had 28, I didn't get one for the midnight launch. Gonna try other stores tomorrow morning.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Arazial said:


> Just got home with mine... sadly I've been up for the past 30 hours so I'm gonna get some rest before playing.   Hope, others had some luck.



Nice job, goodnight  

Zeno - Where do you live in new york? I'll try and help ya


----------



## Zenou (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, NY. Saratoga Springs (near Albany), NY.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 19, 2006)

Reggie sold the first Wii in NYC , signed to a black guy named Triforce.

Im being serious , his name was Isiah triforce. ( showed his license on tv etc )

AWSOME , GOOO TRIFORCE! ROFL


----------



## Mizura (Nov 19, 2006)

lol.



Oh yes. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Mizura said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. XD



Yeah then next week = In stock.  

Sorry Zeno if you lived near brooklyn i could help. I know two stores that will have 10+ tomorrow.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah that's wrong. Amazon hasn't even started their online sales.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

I find that "Find a Wii" site a bit broken 

I typed in my zip code and it said the same thing. Target hasn't even opened yet and people aren't even camped outside right now......it makes no sense considering we haven't really given any consoles out yet....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

It's bullshit, it always says this when it comes out, same for Ipod


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Tony Hawk: Downhill - 6.0


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

Crap.......not getting that

Just give me my Wii and Zelda and let me be, please


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha. yeah well downhill looked bad regardless. Then again i don't like tony hawk games. I want to play monkey ball now though, and of course Zelda


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

Tony Hawk games have been terrible since Underground 1 anyway, they need to somehow revive the series. Either way until they somehow make a great Tony Hawk games like they used to, I'm never getting any again. 

Well I'm going to bed, when I wake up I'm getting my Zelda and my Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

Sadly, many games suffer from this design flaw; a entire new concept. It either works tremendously well [Super Mario 64, Zelda OoT, Castlevania: SOTN, DMC, RE4] or horribly bad [MMX7, Star Fox Adventures, Grabbed the the Ghoulies]


----------



## Gintoki (Nov 19, 2006)

Just got my wii after two days of waiting in the garderning department of Wal-mart. Only bought zelda and a classic controler.

visit archangel-athrun.blogspot.com if you want to read/see about the interesting experience.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I'm off to bed, I'll be getting mine when Gamestop opens in the morning. Sadly the mall which my GS is located in didn't allow them to do the midnight launch, so I've been forced to wait untill tomorrow. But oh well I don't really mind. Hope to trade friend codes and Mii's w/ everyone soon


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Tony Hawk: Downhill - 6.0





> By Jeff Gerstmann



Sorry, I just cant take him seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> Sorry, I just cant take him seriously.



Lol it's just his opinion


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2006)

*sigh* Just came back from Walmart... the last Wii there was sold to the person in front of me. I guess that means I'll have to do some huntin' tomorrow. Maybe I shouldn't have waited until 11pm to get there.

Oh, and they did give out tickets. Apparently some guys got their tickets, or wrote their name on a list or something, then they left. When they came back, they weren't allowed back in line. They got rowdy; the Police got called; they obviously got no Wii from that store.

Okay guys, anyone know what the hours are for Toys R Us, Target, Best Buy, etc. on Sunday?


----------



## Frieza (Nov 19, 2006)

Getting mine bright and early. Looking forward to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

FFLN said:


> *sigh* Just came back from Walmart... the last Wii there was sold to the person in front of me. I guess that means I'll have to do some huntin' tomorrow. Maybe I shouldn't have waited until 11pm to get there.
> 
> Oh, and they did give out tickets. Apparently some guys got their tickets, or wrote their name on a list or something, then they left. When they came back, they weren't allowed back in line. They got rowdy; the Police got called; they obviously got no Wii from that store.
> 
> Okay guys, anyone know what the hours are for Toys R Us, Target, Best Buy, etc. on Sunday?



Best Buy Is 9, the rest i don't know.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2006)

9am? Hm, I think there are people already camped out there. I may check it out though... if it's not too early.

Oh, someone did try to sell their Wii to me for $500.(that still sounds rather... well... you know) I didn't take them up on their offer though. No one else did either.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2006)

Highlight of the night:
Holding my Wii in the window as I drive by all the suckers freezing outside Wal-mart until 6am.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2006)

i got it, believe it or not 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the box smells like cologne


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Mmmm... I got my Wii.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

The smell of new hardware .... there's nothing like it, especially if it comes bundled with a new Zelda game ... 

I love that smell, I want one now!  

19 days left ..


----------



## Kayo (Nov 19, 2006)

You guys already have a Wii 
I have to wait forever.


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2006)

Us Europeans get it in like two weeks. It's not that bad? Although tbh it probably will feel like ages while everyone else is playing zelda TP


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm so jealous! Why do these unworthy people get it before me? T__T


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 19, 2006)

Happy very early in the morning!

I'm preparing to wait at my local Future Shop 3 hours prior to opening. Hopefully being in a small suburb is good enough for me to score a Wii on launch day


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Good for you.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm so jealous! Why do these unworthy people get it before me? T__T



Because they're ants, and ants will die soon; so they live less than us 

No seriously has anyone brought Red Steel? So I will know if it is chunky or it was just them being biast and lasy...


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Still, if they spend that time playing the Wii more than us, I'd prefer to be an ant.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

This thread will be a whole lot less active now.  Don't forget to sleep guys!


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm sure their Wii will keep them up.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2006)

We still can talk about it because we don't hav it yet D:


----------



## Kayo (Nov 19, 2006)

Yupp I agree


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope one of the lucky Wii-owners out there is nice enough to provide us with a full blown write-up on how they got their Wii and how it feels like to play with Link in his latest adventure.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 19, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> Us Europeans get it in like two weeks. It's not that bad? Although tbh it probably will feel like ages while everyone else is playing zelda TP



two weeks? like around the 26 or around the 1st?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

^December 8th.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm too busy to due a write-up, and yes Aman, it's keeping me up. I'm not sleeping until late tonight...and only 'cause I have class tommorow...

But here's a tidbit from my blog a few hours ago:


> 4 hours in. Played everything BUT Zelda actually (I got a roomate, don’t want to hog it). Wii Sports (minus Boxing, and maybe Golf) is great fun. I especially have come to love Bowling. Tennis too. Red Steel, the one multiplayer match I’ve played, seems like it’s not going to be the most intuitive thing ever, but I hold hope once I get over the learning curve. Plus, I haven’t tried swordplay yet.
> 
> Been playing a lot of DBZ. It has a HUGE learning curve. HUGE. But seriously, it gets way better after a lot of time with it. I hope I can find someone else willing to take the time to get used to that, because your not going to be having hardcore matches with people who haven’t played it before. But two hardcore Wii players could have an insane match on this thing. And no, the moves don’t look anything like the show… :’(
> 
> ...


I've played one game of everything but Zelda, and have stuck on DBZ for the past 4 hours. Yeah, I love DBZ hard (not as much because of the Wii controls though, it's just I love fighters and I love DBZ games)...


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, looks like all 45 people lined up for the 45 Wiis at the local Future Shop.

What I didn't consider; yes, I live in a small suburb but many people out of the region took that as an advantage. Thus, they invade our Future Shop, many in which camped out for the night.

How tragic


----------



## nintendowiirocks (Nov 19, 2006)

*Anyone pre-ordered it yet?*

Just wondering if any of you crazily cool video-game-induced freaks have pre-ordered the totally cool Wii. Can't wait to get it myself, anyone beatin me to it? Living in the UK is hard seeing as the world seems to get the latest consoles before us !!! Sounds very cool from the posts above - can only agree!


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

nintendowiirocks said:


> Just wondering if any of you crazily cool video-game-induced freaks have pre-ordered the totally cool Wii. Can't wait to get it myself, anyone beatin me to it?


I like your username. 

I pre-ordered it, yeah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn...time is going so slow >__<

I have to wait till my gamestop opens up at 11:00am to get my Pre-order >_>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

I have to wait only a few hours more and I'll have mine

What a nice day today is looking at


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

YES, at least the both of you have to wait a little longer.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't! Heading to lounge now to play Zelda on the widescreen. See yas!


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Fuck you.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2006)

BTW, I just made an awesome discovery:

*THE WII FITS IN MY BACK POCKET.*


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, that's obvious.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 19, 2006)

just came back from store, waited 10 hours for it and it was 30 below and it was snowing so i went through a lot.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd do that anyway, if I could get it 20 days earlier.  Why'd you get two?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 19, 2006)

gonna sell them. i was originaly going to buy the ps3 but i was short $100 so yeah im a little pissed, but my car broke down a while ago so i need money for a new car, and since car>games for me im gonna be selling these. i got the first ticket in line so i was the first to walk out with my wii, while we were waiting at night there were people that got it at 12 and they drove buy us and one guy ended up spinning out and droped his wii. thats what he gets for showing off.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm, okay.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 19, 2006)

i want to open them and play them soo bad. i have them locked in a closet to stop me from playing them.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> BTW, I just made an awesome discovery:
> 
> *THE WII FITS IN MY BACK POCKET.*



I don't believe you, you need proof. 

How's Zelda: TP btw?


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> i want to open them and play them soo bad. i have them locked in a closet to stop me from playing them.


Stop resisting... Just do it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 19, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:


> i want to open them and play them soo bad. i have them locked in a closet to stop me from playing them.



Give in to your needs! You can't resist the awesomeness that is Wii! Open it! Open it! Smell it! Touch it! Be amazed!


----------



## K-deps (Nov 19, 2006)

Can you play DBZ with a GC controller cause I just might get it.

Wednesday seems so far way(thats when im gettin my Wii)
Im goin to Gamestop today and hopefully they have Wii kiosks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> Us Europeans get it in like two weeks. It's not that bad? Although tbh it probably will feel like ages while everyone else is playing zelda TP



19 days to be exact


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Can you play DBZ with a GC controller cause I just might get it.
> 
> Wednesday seems so far way(thats when im gettin my Wii)
> Im goin to Gamestop today and hopefully they have Wii kiosks


Yeah, you can use a GC or classic controller anytime.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

anybody know where that ign thing is just about the wii

it was like system > games > channels > beyond the launch

it was a interesting read but i cant find it


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 19, 2006)

So, Wii is a success in the US ?


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> anybody know where that ign thing is just about the wii
> 
> it was like system > games > channels > beyond the launch
> 
> it was a interesting read but i cant find it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

what the fuck the wii doesn't have a internet port so im forced to buy ANOTHER adaptor? wtf nintendo is it so hard to add one port I don't think you would mind the on extra port. Nice job on making it for everybody 

Wii 250 bucks
extra controller and nunchuck 60 bucks
component cables 30 bucks
adaptor will probably cost 30+ bucks too >_> 

no wonder they could sell it for such a low price

they didn't put in anything good to play it with

this total price is if you really want to play it at full power with a extra controller

250+60+30+30= 370 bucks

but since europe is a crap bunch of countries its all nothing but euro so

370 euro = 474 bucks


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

Le Male said:


> So, Wii is a success in the US ?



Well, if  is accurate, more Wiis have been sold in 10 hours then PS3s have been sold in 2 days.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Le Male said:


> So, Wii is a success in the US ?



Can't tell, as for a  launch yes, but in the future? Who knows.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Got my Wii system and games, but the *extra* controller and nun-chuck I *pre-ordered* was out of stock 

They're going to call me later in the week when they get them in.





My plan for today:


I plan to try out Wii sports first.

Next, try out a few Gamecube games to test compatibility issues (especially the imports.)

Next, Budokai Tenkaichi 2

Followed by Marvel Ultimate Alliance

and finally Madden '07 

So even if you see me online, I probably won't be on my PC. See you guys very, very, very much later ^_^


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Well at least u all have one. Its all sold out from were i am. man, i wanted one sooo bad for Christmas.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Have fun! If you could tell me how madden is, looks fun. Marvel too, even though i have the 360 version. Already played DBZ> very fun, big learning curve though, very fun. Tell us what you think, and if you learn how to  block easy please tell me  Have fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> Well at least u all have one. Its all sold out from were i am. man, i wanted one sooo bad for Christmas.



Isn't christmas like

end next month?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

I know i know but its the chances of it re-stock and getting it in time are slim for me. Also i like ur PS3 .GIF did u get that from Wii60?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

It is, and you can get one easy by then


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, Nintendo will be shipping out quite alot of consoles before christmas, all of which are expected to sell out, but you should be able to get one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:


> I know i know but its the chances of it re-stock and getting it in time are slim for me. Also i like ur PS3 .GIF did u get that from Wii60?



they promised 4 million consoles end this year so im sure you can get one

and no i didn't get it from wii60 don't even know that thing


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 19, 2006)

So, Did the Wii sell lots of consoles?

*Altough its too early*


----------



## Kayo (Nov 19, 2006)

A stupid retard was spamming the Gamespot threads with a major spoiler (I hope its not true) about Zelda.

He said that (may be major spoiler):


*Spoiler*: __ 



zelda is the last boss in TW!




I hope this is not true because its impossible for a gamer to beat Zelda that fast... Someone that can correct or incorrect this?


----------



## Zenou (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Sesqoo (Nov 19, 2006)

Zeno said:


>




Sugeeee


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 19, 2006)

Just got mine at a 10% discount.

Brandnew from gamestop. Didnt even need to reserve it or wait on line for hours on end. So great when your uncles the Manager.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2006)

i got a bunch of crap at my gamestop, wii tshirt iron ons, stickers, and a wii tatoo and pen.  Anybody else get these?


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

ok thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Kayo said:


> A stupid retard was spamming the Gamespot threads with a major spoiler (I hope its not true) about Zelda.
> 
> He said that (may be major spoiler):
> 
> ...



I heard that


*Spoiler*: __ 



The link from ocarina of time (the hero of time) is the twilight king


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont know much about it but it sounds like a big lie to me but dont take my word for it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Zeno said:


>


I hate you.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 19, 2006)

Aaaaaah 8 december 2006


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Red Viking said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> I also heard that
> 
> ...



I was actually just reading that book


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I was actually just reading that book



Oh...well...then I'm quite the asshole then.

Sorry bout that.  I assumed pretty much everyone knew, considering that spoiler is pretty much an Internet meme that's been floating around for the longest time.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

To everyone that acquired a Wii:

I hate you. Go die in a fire.

Hatred will be recinded upon recieving 10-25$ which will go to the "Give RockLee a nice, shiny Wii" fund.


----------



## Tonza (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry if this has been answered but does anyone know if Wii is region free? I mean Bleach Wii is looking quite nice in the latest V Jump scans...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

The wii is not region free

stupidest decision by nintendo ever


----------



## Tonza (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The wii is not region free
> 
> stupidest decision by nintendo ever




That sucks. Hopefully a freeloader will come quickly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Well the gamecube freeloader works


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2006)

Nintendo stated they will be sending out Wii units weekly I believe. If not earlier since my boss told me our next shipment is sometime this week, even the Nintendo rep said that. 

I'm sure there will be enough for everyone


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well the gamecube freeloader works



What the fuck? You for real? Is this Euro only or america too!? 0_0!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Its for all Wiis, well the one tested was an American Wii, but yes the GC freeloader does work.

Edit-

Just got my Wii, though I can't play it right now, it's still awesome xD


----------



## podsandgods (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wii first impressions*

Today is wii launch and I was one of the lucky few who managed to get a wii without a pre-order. Before I continue I want to say to anyone who didnt preorder the wii and is discouraged on finding one now rather than later, DONT GIVE UP! IF you look long and hard you could be playing wii by the end of today, or maybe tommorow. Anyways, today i picked up the following items
1. Nintendo Wii Console
2 extra wii mote
3 extra nunchuck attachment (they sell it seperaty, those damn money grubbers!)
4. Classic controller
5. Memory card
6. Red Steel
7 Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess
8 Trauma Center: Second Opinion

All for a cool $560 bucks. Cheaper than a PS3 and a much much better value!

The setup: Setting up the console is not the quick and painless process that the gamecube was. It takes some time, and can be daunting when you want to just play the damn thing, but its not complicated, just long

You have to also set your personal setting once you have booted the system, which takes more time.

The controls: Wii is all about the controller, and thats the truth. It is the high light of the console, and really is the biggest gun against the other consoles hight end graphics. With that said , its different. Nintendo has been saying how the new controller almost has no learning curve, well thats not really true. It will take some getting used to, but its still really fun. I will go more into it when i talk about the games. As for the feel of the controller, its really sleek, not to heavy, not to light, fits right in your hand. I have to say that its better to play a little further back from the tv due to the sensor bar you need to put in front of it. If you get to close, the movements dont register correctly.

Red Steel: I have been looking forward to this for a very long time. I have only played the first couple of levels, so i cant give a full review, but this is only my first impressions. Though the graphics are nice, they not much better than whats on gamecube. The controls for this game is not as good as i hoped, truthfully. Maybe I am not used it playing FPS with the wii mote, but i still havnt really got it down. Though i must say that it gets easier as you go along. The sword fighting is pretty good, better than i thought actually. Its not one to one movement, but its still a good simulation of swordplay, which is acceptable for a launch tittle. The shooting is tricky because the wii mote is so damn sensitive, luckily you can descrease or increase the sensitivity of the movements.

Legend of Zelda: I have never been really into Zelda for some reason. I love and adore all nintendo does, but Zelda is actually one of my least favorite series that nintendo makes, that is untill now! It is great, the graphics are only gamecubes doing, but that visuals are amazing. The controls for the game are perfect so far, not to sensitive, not too slouchy. I have barely scractched the surface but it is already shaping up to be a great game of the generation. If you are torn on buying a game for the wii, zelda is a great start. you will not be dissapointed.

Trauma Center: I dont know if anyone really looks forward to this, but if you dont, START! This game shows why the wii mote is so impressive and fresh, while not complicating things. The interface in simple, but the game is very intense. You truly get a feel of doing a surgical operation, while the game showcases the subtleties and quality of the controller.

Though the console comes with wii sports for free, i have yet to play it. I wanted to just jump into the games that i got, so i cant review that tittle.

I am very happy with my new console, and it was worth every penny. I plan on spending more on it very soon. My only real gripe about the wii is the graphics, which really isnt a big deal because the graphics are good, just not xbox360/ps3 good. The wii mote is no gimmick, and i do think that it will be a highly copied and mimicked way of playing in the future. Another thing i have to say is that the whole wii launch tittle list kills the launch of the 360's, and judging by the ps3 launch reviews, kills those as well. Graphics arent everything, nintendo has just proven that. I was considering buying a 360 because of the recent games that have come out for it, but i am glad i held out for wii. Despite what people said, despite the odds, I managed to get one today (not without a lot of effort though). Look for it peoplel, you might just find one that hasnt been nabbed yet. And even if you dont, i hear that in a week or so they will be in pletiful supply.

Overall first impressions of the wii launch: 9/10


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck? You for real? Is this Euro only or america too!? 0_0!!!



Yes the gamecube freeloader works so import cube games work


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

As much as I appreciate a review like this, I don't believe making a new thread about it was needed. If everyone was to do this we'd just have like 50 individual threads about the same thing. I think this should be moved into the Wii convo thread.

Great review though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

The graphics will quickly improve for sure

I am sure of oblivion graphics simply because metroid prime 3 is a game where you would need a crossfire X800 x 2 and my fucking 9800 was still able to play it medium so it should be able to handle it somehow

apartly they are now trying to get a downgraded unreal engine 3 to work on it


----------



## Hylian (Nov 19, 2006)

i have zelda
BUT I DONT HAVE A WII   

this is torture..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Kyubi


he is calling for you

he wants you to controll him 

with your wii in your hand


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 19, 2006)

You bought the game but not the console? 

You brought that torture to yourself.


----------



## podsandgods (Nov 19, 2006)

2shea you make a good point, I hope i dont spawn a million other first impression reviews. The thread should be moved if need be. Glad you liked the review.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

I want bleach wii NOW

warning bleach spoilers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks god awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

*puts Wii disc in*

*Unable to read Disc* error 


*flips console right side up*

Okay, it works now >_>

Tried my import Naruto GNT4 game with freeloader disc (it works) 

Updated my console via my Wi-fi connection (process took me a few minutes)

All I had to do was input my WEP code v_v

Got a 187 in Wii Bowling on my first try >_<

But the controller is much easier to use then I'd imagine.

I'm going to try Budokai Tenkaichi 2 next


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF! My freeloader isn't working...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

What version of freeloader do you have nmaster?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

SAMA

try the freeloader again its possible the update killed it


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, the whole freeloader thing does not work.  Its been proven a long time ago that the Freeloader itself will boot up, but because of the hardware that it's on, it won't emulate perfectly, thus the import games won't boot once you eject the freeloader and pop the game in.  It can't trick it like it did the GC.  It was one of the first things I tested before I updated through the internet.

Either wait for a JP one or wait for a Wii Freeloader.

On another note, where the hell are all the classic controllers? O_o  There are like zilch in stock everywhere.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Unless you reserved Wii-motes, Nunchucks, and Classic Controllers, then theres pretty much no chance of finding them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, the whole freeloader thing does not work.  Its been proven a long time ago that the Freeloader itself will boot up, but because of the hardware that it's on, it won't emulate perfectly, thus the import games won't boot once you eject the freeloader and pop the game in.  It can't trick it like it did the GC.  It was one of the first things I tested before I updated through the internet.
> 
> Either wait for a JP one or wait for a Wii Freeloader.
> 
> On another note, where the hell are all the classic controllers? O_o  There are like zilch in stock everywhere.



Then why did it work for sama ?


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2006)

i like the review, especially the fact you talked about red steel i thought that be a killer game, but it seems it might not have lived up to your expectations, and thanks for the review on zelda all the trailers seem to point that it would be good.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

It works, but doesn't emulate games perfectly it seems.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 19, 2006)

Great review, I always get hyped reading reviews like yours. I still have to wait 18 days for the Wii because I live in Europe and it feels like forever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> WTF! My freeloader isn't working...


You have the wrong brand

@DS: Yes the freeloader does work.

It depends what brand you use. *In fact I have two different brands of freeloaders. One works and the other doesn't 
*
*takes pics as proof* 

*This Brand works:*



*This Brand Doesn't work:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Television playing the game:*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*And my system is perfectly up-to-date* I updated 3 times just to make sure. And got the message "there are no further updates" after the second and third try.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> It works, but doesn't emulate games perfectly it seems.



donkey is saying it just wont work but according to sama it works perfectly


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Actually pretty good review, hate that you just had to mention it being a better deal then 360 or PS3 but i'll ignore that comment  But good review, especially on the games, thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh well Sama just explained


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> donkey is saying it just wont work but according to sama it works perfectly



*points at my last post* >_>

Yeah, I had two different freeloaders, since day 1. I got the second by accident when ordering Naruto GNT2  a couple years ago.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I want bleach wii NOW
> 
> warning bleach spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Really hyped for this game, too bad it won't come out in EU


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> *points at my last post* >_>
> 
> Yeah, I had two different freeloaders, since day 1. I got the second by accident when ordering Naruto GNT2  a couple years ago.



There is a third one though

the one that came with cheats


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Ah, version 2 then huh?  I should see if I can get that one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> There is a third one though
> 
> the one that came with cheats



You mean Action Replay? I never bought that brand before. But at least I know there is one brand that works perfectly fine with the Wii. It's kind of dumb luck depending on which brand you recieved with your order. 

And for reference, both freeloaders work perfectly fine with my Gamecube. In fact I used the Datel freeloader (the one that doesn't work on the Wii) almost exclusively on the gamecube. 

For those who didn't see the last page >_>

Rukia fanart for whoever wants it!!!!!


----------



## JayG (Nov 19, 2006)

RockLee said:


> To everyone that acquired a Wii:
> 
> I hate you. Go die in a fire.
> 
> Hatred will be recinded upon recieving 10-25$ which will go to the "Give RockLee a nice, shiny Wii" fund.



Leave me out of this. I have a Wii, but currently at work and unable to play it until 8pm EST.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

^Still going to get to play


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Unless you reserved Wii-motes, Nunchucks, and Classic Controllers, then theres pretty much no chance of finding them.



Even when you reserve them, they're hard to find ;__; 



RockLee said:


> To everyone that acquired a Wii:
> 
> I hate you. Go die in a fire.
> 
> Hatred will be recinded upon recieving 10-25$ which will go to the "Give RockLee a nice, shiny Wii" fund.



If it makes you feel any better, the extra controller and Nunchuck I reserved was out of stock and they told me I have to wait for a few more days until they call me to notify me that their in stock =/

Bastards must have mistakenly sold my controller and Nunchuck during the midnight launch >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Even when you reserve them, they're hard to find ;__;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEW!!!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> You mean Action Replay? I never bought that brand before. But at least I know there is one brand that works perfectly fine with the Wii. It's kind of dumb luck depending on which brand you recieved with your order.
> 
> And for reference, both freeloaders work perfectly fine with my Gamecube. In fact I used the Datel freeloader (the one that doesn't work on the Wii) almost exclusively on the gamecube.
> 
> ...



Yeah the action replay one

I think it was this one


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2006)

if u r going to put a bleach spoiler, plz indicate the level of spoiling.


----------



## Aecen (Nov 19, 2006)

Spent 3.5 hours in line to get one (was 55 out of the 60 they had), than when we where going in people who were there for 10 hours sold their tickets for 50 bucks, I couldnt believe it....

But anyways I was surprised at targets stock, they had about 100 zelda's, 80 controllers, and about 50 classic controllers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

If Datel's slow ass progress is taken with the Wii like they did with the GC and DS, you will not see a cheat/import device for well over a year for the Wii.

And probably even longer for the PS3, the PSP can only get a cheat device via totally fucking with the firmware.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

My gamestop had reserved out all their wiimotes and nunchucks, but I was one of those reserves so I got mine. I didn't get a classic controller though, I'm not in the mood for any VC action right now lol.

Also woot, I have the right freeloader xD


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Good review.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Playing DBZ Budokai  Tenkaichi 2 is defintely interesting. It involves both motioning of the Wiimote and Nunchuck, for example to do most Kai based attacks (specials), I have to motion my Wiimote (Down, Up or Up, down, or even Back and forth plus holding Z (Nunchuck) and B (Wiimote)) to pull off a sweet move xDD

I'm still in practice mode trying to get a hang of all the small nuances. I'm tempted to use the gamecube controller, but I don't want to master the wiimote so I won't use it just yet. 

Now, I can officially give my little sister my gamecube


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

I am gonna sell most of my x360 games including gears of war so i have enough money for the wii


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Sell gears of war? Why?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

because its a piece of shit? worse game I have played in my entire history of gaming


----------



## Xell (Nov 19, 2006)

I plan on buying the Wii on the 21st when it comes out in the UK on Amazon, then I'll probally get.. Hmm.. Legend of Zelda definately and maybe something else like DBZ..


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Playing DBZ Budokai  Tenkaichi 2 is defintely interesting. It involves both motioning of the Wiimote and Nunchuck, for example to do most Kai based attacks (specials), I have to motion my Wiimote (Down, Up or Up, down, or even Back and forth plus holding Z (Nunchuck) and B (Wiimote)) to pull off a sweet move xDD
> 
> I'm still in practice mode trying to get a hang of all the small nuances. I'm tempted to use the gamecube controller, but I don't want to master the wiimote so I won't use it just yet.
> 
> Now, I can officially give my little sister my gamecube



It's the same with me too.  I got dashing down finally considering all you had to do was hold it up or down to dash for a continuous amount of time, then drop it back to a neutral position to stop.  It's cool, and I'll try it out a couple more times, but if I'm lacking, my classic controllers will fit in just fine. =)

BTW, the classic controllers feel excellent.  And now I must look for the Freeloader 1.04.  I swear I thought I had that one before because I had two freeloaders also.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Xell said:


> I plan on buying the Wii on the 21st when it comes out in the UK on Amazon, then I'll probally get.. Hmm.. Legend of Zelda definately and maybe something else like DBZ..



Um is that the PAL wii on amazon or the american? remember wii is not region free


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because its a piece of shit? worse game I have played in my entire history of gaming


Umm, okay.


----------



## Xell (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um is that the PAL wii on amazon or the american? remember wii is not region free



Ahh.. You have a point there. But I'm sure it will be the PAL one.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

dude... don't look at this...

Go Wii!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Aman said:


> Umm, okay.



its ghx are su bad  

 


I am selling it because I got less money then I hoped  

did anybody got a cable to connect to internet with USB? can you just use a cable with two USB connector and connect them to computer and console or is it a cable with a USB connector and a ethernet connector?


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm sure there's a dongle by Nintendo that you plug in to the USB port in your computer, and Wi-Fi should work.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its ghx are su bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll trade you my gamecube with 2 mem cards,2 controllers and 16 games for the wii, because i want the wii badly and if i don't get enough money during christmas all i can do is beg for money.......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because its a piece of shit? worse game I have played in my entire history of gaming






You either have horrible taste, or you dislike games of that caliber.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm sure there's a dongle by Nintendo that you plug in to the USB port in your computer, and Wi-Fi should work.



I don't want to spend money on that piece of crap dongle =/  I already have it though I lost it   and for internet I really prefer cables


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 19, 2006)

dose anyone know when nintendo plans on launching the weather channel the forcast channel and the internet browser thingy also the mii channel cause i went on and noone was on there


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Please take the GoW argument into it's thread, this is indeed the Wii thread.

Anyway, I'm fine w/ it just being WiFi, I don't like having to run cables all around  everywhere, plus my TV isn't in the same room as my modem/router.



Doomstadt said:


> dose anyone know when nintendo plans on launching the weather channel the forcast channel and the internet browser thingy also the mii channel cause i went on and noone was on there



Gotta connect to the internet and get the update.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 19, 2006)

my wii makes me the happiest guy in the world :3

wii is more awesome than you can imagine...oh and red steel is pretty effing hard :/  i have to get used to the controls some more.

trauma center is sweet.  wii sports is THE BEST!!  haven't played zelda yet.  doing so now.


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 19, 2006)

> Gotta connect to the internet and get the update.


 i did that and all it said after i updated it was weather(news, internet) channel coming soon


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

so can anybody answer me on the question about the cable you need to go online with the wii?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

You either buy the Ethernet adapter for it Veg, or you won't be able to use a cable.


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't want to spend money on that piece of crap dongle =/  I already have it though I lost it   and for internet I really prefer cables


Why? Well, buy the adapter then. XD

About the Wii being region locked, there seems to be a misunderstanding there. Nintendo left the option for developers so that if they want to, they can make their game region free. However, like with the 360, developers normally don't want to do that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> You either buy the Ethernet adapter for it Veg, or you won't be able to use a cable.



show me it so I can look for it


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> show me it so I can look for it



It's been announced, but as far as I know there hasn't been a set release date given for it yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> It's been announced, but as far as I know there hasn't been a set release date given for it yet.



cant I just use something like this


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

Man im tired as fuck im going to take a shower then go to the campus center to play Zelda.


i waited in line for 27 hours  i was the first one and i also got on the first page of the news papper! the second person camped for 20 then so on and so on. only 20 systems and we had to reject over 40 ppl and tell them the line is filled up. Seen quite a bit of cool people was alot of fun.

well this is my last post for a little while so ttyl


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn, he got one.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> cant I just use something like this



I honestly don't know, I'd say ask goku, since he's pretty up on that kind of stuff, but he's already gone lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Man im tired as fuck im going to take a shower then go to the campus center to play Zelda.
> 
> 
> i waited in line for 27 hours  i was the first one and i also got on the first page of the news papper! the second person camped for 20 then so on and so on. only 20 systems and we had to reject over 40 ppl and tell them the line is filled up. Seen quite a bit of cool people was alot of fun.
> ...



That's awesome, don't forget to post your friend's code in the appropriate thread when you make your way back here


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

o here is the news article someone posted it on the Web. and ya i made the front page!

here


ok now im off and i will post my system code later


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

^Crazy ass SS3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

(snickers) rosetta?

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL awesome, but I'm so happy I didn't have to wait that long. XD

BTW, has anyone tried the VC yet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

another reason to get the wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

ANOTHER reason to get the wii

eyeshield 21 announced


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Yay, One Piece! ^_^


----------



## Xell (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow.. Luffy's clothes.. ;_; He looks awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

Nobody is reacting to the eyeshieldness D:


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't watch Eyeshield. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

Wii has a method of turning itself off for saftey.

The system had a motion sensor INSIDE the console, so if it is not standing up, it wont risk reading and damaging the disc.

My friend's Wii fell over, and before it fell on it's side, it turned off the game that was running.

That's really pwnage.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2006)

I went to a bunch of different places this morning to look for a Wii. Waited in front of a Toys R Us, they only had 7 available for walk-ins. Couldn't even get an accessory... although I probably should've gotten a Classic Controller while there. Didn't have time for that because I had to head over to the next store that was opening, my backup plan. They had 3 Wiis... and they were having a raffle for them. I think there were only about seven people or so who entered that raffle though. They were supposed to get 30, but their stock was cut down... WAY down. It would've been a treasure trove of Wiis if they had what they were supposed to originally get, since alot of people seem to have overlooked this particular store. *sigh* Regardless of the raffle, I didn't get a Wii there either. In my experience with raffles, I don't get the good stuff, just the crappy stuff from them that very few people would want. "Let's draw to see who gets to clean the bathrooms!! Oh, lucky you! You won the draw!" Anyway... I didn't get a Wii, but I did get something... a Wii remote!! Wooooo....!!

And yes, I want to play that new One Piece game too. It just looks TOO cool.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Nov 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Man im tired as fuck im going to take a shower then go to the campus center to play Zelda.
> 
> 
> i waited in line for 27 hours  i was the first one and i also got on the first page of the news papper! the second person camped for 20 then so on and so on. only 20 systems and we had to reject over 40 ppl and tell them the line is filled up. Seen quite a bit of cool people was alot of fun.
> ...



i waited 10 hours in line, there was a lot of people from Depaul university there and me and my friends were talking with them. we ended up watching like 4 movies. funniest guys in line, we started to "carboard" took an extension wire and tied it to the back of a car and had one guy on a snowboard on the back while the guy driving was swerving in the parking lot.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Nov 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Wii has a method of turning itself off for saftey.
> 
> The system had a motion sensor INSIDE the console, so if it is not standing up, it wont risk reading and damaging the disc.
> 
> ...



Wait, so any memory will be lost? If so, I just found a great way to piss off my friends.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Wii has a method of turning itself off for saftey.
> 
> The system had a motion sensor INSIDE the console, so if it is not standing up, it wont risk reading and damaging the disc.
> 
> ...



Funny thing is after I read this I actually tried it.  

Also Zelda is a killer.  Don't know about the rest of the games because I buy them.  Only care for Zelda (later Mario and probably Bleach).

The Wii mote I'm still trying to get use to but the Zelda beginning is captivating weaker graphics and all.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

One Piece looks great. ^-^


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Wii has a method of turning itself off for saftey.
> 
> The system had a motion sensor INSIDE the console, so if it is not standing up, it wont risk reading and damaging the disc.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's badass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 19, 2006)

I cant confirm it, but it would be nice ala saftey issues.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

That's pretty cool, bad part is my stupid friends would move it -_-


----------



## Dave (Nov 19, 2006)

i gots me a wii


----------



## Frieza (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, it was chaos today. I went to EB games. PPL were pissed. The store only had 50 systems but there was more than double that. PPl wanted the Wii so bad. This old man flipped and another tried to buy 2. I am glad I preordered. They also gave me geist for free.


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

Holy crap.  By looking at the NextGen Wars site, it looks like the Wii will sell over half a million units the _first freaking day_.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll beg my dad, or hope i have enough money after christmas go buy me a Wii and wait for the One Piece game and Super Smash Bros Brawl.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ANOTHER reason to get the wii
> 
> eyeshield 21 announced



They definitely need to find a way to allow us to play import Wii games


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL awesome, but I'm so happy I didn't have to wait that long. XD
> 
> BTW, has anyone tried the VC yet?



I have i had to restart my Wii 3 times so the update would finish , my connection kept freezing at one point  

the VC ( the whole shop channel) is allright not to bad so far there are only 12 games for launch and said there will be 60 by december 31st. but after i browsed a while i quickly jumped into zelda.

sadly i am back in my dorm because i had to leave the CC because of meetings so now i will play it on my friends SD TV in his room. 

i have yet to check my consoles system number but i will do that and post it a little later.


I also tested the sensitivy and works well so far no problems with my system but my friend has an error with his after the updates  so hopefully he gets that resolved.


Also my personal opinon if you can the sensor bar below the TV is the best spot i think.


well time to go play more Wii!


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2006)

Wii is godly 

I waited 18 hours fo it but it was worth it


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 19, 2006)

Well kids, Dio likes his Wii.

Went at 6 am and snagged one.  Best Buy and Future Shop (Canadian chain bought out by Best Buy...  Yes, a bit of a monopoly on this street) are across the road from each other where I went.  One line was full up, with the stock numbers on the door.  But I got one at Future Shop.  (Thanks to a later opening time...)

Only a 3 1/2 hour wait.

I'm loving Wii Sports with the nephews and bro (and mom...  breaking down gamer barriers indeed).  Zelda also rocks.  But it's rude to not play multiplayer games without guests. 

I got an extra Wiimote, but no extra nunchuk.    No MP boxing for a bit.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 19, 2006)

I didn't get one, I want to though.... Does anybody know when the next shipment suppose to be, I want to get a wii before this year ends.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 19, 2006)

wow wii has already sold more than half a million in just one day  

btw, does anyone know when the next shipment of wii's are coming?


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, it's official: According to NextGen Wars, the Wii has officially sold half a million units and has a market share double that of the PS3.  All within a launch day that's not even over.

The Nintendo fanboy within me is celebrating...with vodka.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 19, 2006)

also nintendo's making money with every wii sold, while sony's
losing $250 for each ps3 sold


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2006)

I would like to know where all of these unsold Wiis are at. I'm almost certain that no unclaimed Wiis remain in this area. eBay doesn't count.

I'm guessing that they're just tallying up the sales still though. Also, some people may not have picked up their pre-orders yet either.

Depending upon the store, their continuing supply of Wiis will vary. I'm probably going to be spending just as much time regularly checking places as I would've if I had just gone earlier to camp.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 19, 2006)

I just have to make sure of somthing.
The wii doesnt need a memory card rite?
cause my PS2 memory card just broke and I had a shitload of stuff on it
so i hope a Wii doesnt need a memory card




and all the Wiis at my Gamestop were sold out
and they still had like 4-6 PS3s
this couldnt wouldnt wouldnt leave the Wii demo so I didnt get to play


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, I went to 5 different places and all of them were sold out! Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait a week or 2 (guy at gamestop said 3 weeks!!!!NO!!!) And some guy who worked at my Target said that every store that was getting Wiis only got like 20 something....so yeah, I can see why they are all gone over here.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 19, 2006)

Eh, i hope i have enough christmas money,BTW when do ya'll think the One Piece game will be dubbed and would they still have some Wii consoles left after christmas cause i'm gonna buy it from my christmas money.


----------



## 340beatsaminute (Nov 19, 2006)

1)IF they decide to release it here, it'd be couple years for them to dub it.
2)There should be more shipments next year, so yeah.

I feel bad for people who woke up at like 5AM and didn't get one. I woke up at like, 8, waited an hour and half, and got one. My local EB games had about 100 Wiis


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah the walmart i went to had 29 and the target had 42...i got 2 and so did my friend, so i basically have 4 since he gave me ownership of his...


----------



## Corruption (Nov 19, 2006)

^_^ You're pretty lucky considering I didn't even get 1. I guess I'll just call up a few stores tomorrow to see when they're suppose to get their next shipment.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

um i heard from some ppl at walmart that on launch date, Gamestop was only allowed to release the pre-orders....and that the rest will be sold on Black Friday (day after thanksgiving) so i mean, u guys still might have a chance


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, I just gave my little sister my gamecube (with 6 games, 2 controllers and 1 memory card) 

Since my GC imports work on the Wii, I'm not so concerned about keeping my GC around xD

And right now I only have one Wii controller and Nunchuck, because my gamstop sold my extra controller (even though I pre-ordered it >_>)

But we still had fun with the system since Wii bowling allows multiple players to compete against one another with only one controller


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

I was just at my local WalMart and they had some Wii stuff left from this morning. No systems ofcourse, but they still had the majority of the games, no Zelda left though lol. They had one WiiMote left, and some Wii points cards. They also had a travel bag/case thing, which I bought xD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

So it sounds like by the end of the week both systems will have sold what they had in stock?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So it sounds like by the end of the week both systems will have sold what they had in stock?



that seems about right...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Well good for them, bad for us


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha yeah, I am glad to see them both selling well though.

I was really tempted to buy a PS3 SixAxis tonight to see what it was like, but I decided not to, since well I'm not getting my PS3 untill next year haha.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah Ima get the Wii controllers soon *One atleast* So i can be ready to play with my friend on Christmas. Same with the PS3 controller around January.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 19, 2006)

Chaps said:


> I just have to make sure of somthing.
> The wii doesnt need a memory card rite?
> cause my PS2 memory card just broke and I had a shitload of stuff on it
> so i hope a Wii doesnt need a memory card(


No.  Wii has 512 MB of internal flash memory for saves.  And you can expend this by using SB cards.  So...  a bunch of 1 and 2 GB cards expands the capacity to... whatever your budget allows.

I have another 512 SD card sitting around so it's cool the Wii take them.

Gawd.  Gotta get me a second Nunchuk ASAP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2006)

Uryū Ishida said:


> Eh, i hope i have enough christmas money,BTW when do ya'll think the One Piece game will be dubbed and would they still have some Wii consoles left after christmas cause i'm gonna buy it from my christmas money.


i'll sell u my wii for 2 gs, i could use the dough for hookers and hennesey.



Samatarou said:


> Wow, I just gave my little sister my gamecube (with 6 games, 2 controllers and 1 memory card)
> 
> Since my GC imports work on the Wii, I'm not so concerned about keeping my GC around xD
> 
> ...



Wii plays imports ! what!  I can play NGT 4 right now?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

Things are looking grim.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> Wii plays imports ! what!  I can play NGT 4 right now?



Yep, yep, it all depends on the type of freeloader you have. Because one type works and the other type doesn't  

Neji and Tenten: yes or no?





RockLee said:


> Things are looking grim.



Looking grim in regard to? 

Finding a Wii?
Getting the money needed for a Wii?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah...  what's the deal with the Wii?  It's officially _not_ region locked?


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 19, 2006)

damn...it plays imports?  I didn't bring my naruto over here from my dad's because I didn't think it would work.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

> Finding a Wii?
> Getting the money needed for a Wii?


Both. Both are the problems.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Yeah...  what's the deal with the Wii?  It's officially _not_ region locked?



Nintendo Wii is definitely region locked. I tried inserting my imports and had no luck playing them. I needed my free loader to play them.
Not a big deal, IMO.

*notices that his Wii console all of a sudden started glowing blue right now* :S


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

The Wii itself is region-free, but if the games are set to a specific region, then it can't play them if it isn't it's region.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> The Wii itself is region-free, but if the games are set to a specific region, then it can't play them if it isn't it's region.



In other words we won't be seeing any import games coming our way >___<


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Not unless the Japanese companies decide to make the games region free


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Not unless the Japanese companies decide to make the games region free



Or wait until someone makes an unofficial patch to play region specific games.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

But at least there is the _option_.

Now someone needs to set a precedent.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 19, 2006)

Going to have to wait till Christmas, myself. Can't afford to spend $300+ now and my mom won't help because said holiday is just around the corner. 

Ah, well. I did the same thing with the Gamecube too. 

Playing Super Smash Melee on Christmas...one of the best X-Mas' ever. 

This time it'll be Twilight Princess.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, why not D.O.N?

B+B+B+B+B+X


----------



## Nexas (Nov 19, 2006)

Nintendo's plan to get non-gamers to be interested in the Wii has apparently worked. This is the first time my parents have actually been excited about video games since guitar hero. A big thumbs up to you Nintendo  

Also:

The guys at gamestop told that they're going be given away these shirts on Black Friday. I know its stupid but I'll go just for it alone.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 19, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, why not D.O.N?
> 
> B+B+B+B+B+X


You and your near broken Lee combo...

*tries to master Lubrokenffy.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

^Is that in all shops accross the nation?

If so, HELL YEAH

Just remember, Lee can be everywhere and he can hit you, even if you are nowhere _near_ him. >D


----------



## Nexas (Nov 19, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> ^Is that in all shops accross the nation?
> 
> If so, HELL YEAH


I would assume so. I first heard about them from Kotaku.com were they said that they were being given out to those who preorder the Wii. When I went to pick up Zelda this morning (Got my Wii at Target) I asked about the shirts, and they said that they would be given out Black Friday. I don't know what you have to purchase to get the shirt, but I would assume its something Wii-related.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 19, 2006)

I saw a line outside of Best Buy last night for the Wii. It wasn't that long or chaotic when the PS3 came out. It was still a funny site though. I took a video but it's on my cell phone. >.<


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

Mecha, DS and Kira add my wii code allreadY! because both have to be registered then i can send you messages and my Mii!


also the Mii parade is great lol if you have Wii connect 24 on and your friends Wii connect 24 is also on in the Mii parade all your friends mii's just start coming in marching lol.

anyways ya add me !


----------



## Mizura (Nov 19, 2006)

According to  , at least 600,000 consoles have been sold so far and counting.  

Though I kind of wonder where the 400,000 remaining ones are.  Either in small towns, or many have been sold already, but haven't been counted yet.

In any case, I won't be surprised if Wii manages to sell 2 or 3 million worldwide by the end of this year.  Perhaps more if it makes good use of the Christmas season. Hopefully by then, word-of-mouth from existing buyers will convince more casual players to buy as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Supposedly, for launch day, 600,000+ were allowed to be sold, including preorders.  That other part of the million is going on sale during Black Friday.

Anyway, here's what I got altogether today at different times for the Wii.

- Console
- Extra Wii-mote and nunchuck
- 2 classic controllers
- Zelda, DBZ, and Trauma Center (which is fun as hell)
- Bought Altered Beast on the VC XD

Oh yeah, I'll add those codes tomorrow after work tonight.  I was totally late for work after staying up for like 20 some odd hours from today and yesterday because of the whole Wii event.

And best place to get accessories?  Target.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 19, 2006)

> Supposedly, for launch day, 600,000+ were allowed to be sold, including preorders. That other part of the million is going on sale during Black Friday.


Ah? What for?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Why are they being sold on black friday? Because thats when alot of people go shopping crazy and they know they'll make alot of money then lol.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 19, 2006)

> Why are they being sold on black friday? Because thats when alot of people go shopping crazy and they know they'll make alot of money then lol.


Lemme put it another way...

Why wait for them to sell out on Friday, when they can have them sell out Today anyway?


----------



## ilabb (Nov 19, 2006)

WHY MUST THEY SELL THE OTHER 400,000 ON BLACK FRIDAY.

What dicks. I'm a cashier at a big Supermarket, so not only do I get to be quadruple penetrated on Black Friday (without lube), I also have to check people out while they buy their Wii T_T. HOORAY.

I had to work until 12:15am the other night and got to be tortured as I watched the people who waited in line get their Wii (which I would have been in if I didn't work X_x).

Oh well :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mecha, DS and Kira add my wii code allreadY! because both have to be registered then i can send you messages and my Mii!
> 
> 
> also the Mii parade is great lol if you have Wii connect 24 on and your friends Wii connect 24 is also on in the Mii parade all your friends mii's just start coming in marching lol.
> ...



I'm going to add you in a bit. My brother is using my television at the moment. I sent my Mii to 3 people and *so far the only person who sent me their Mii is Mecha TC*. xDD


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2006)

Because God is cruel.

Is Trauma Center really all that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I'm going to add you in a bit. My brother is using my television at the moment. I sent my Mii to 3 people and *so far the only person who sent me their Mii is Mecha TC*. xDD



LOL, I said I'll do it later. XD  I was asleep for work (which I'm at right now  ) so it'll get done, you bastard. 

Gonna send you my R Kelly and Samuel Jackson Mii. ^^



> Is Trauma Center really all that?



Yes, and then some.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

Crap! :<

Well, I guess that's two games I have to buy. I normally get around 10 games per console.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2006)

If I don't have a Wii by Friday, my 'crazy meter' will definitely be on high.

Besides that, I'll pick up whatever useful accessories I can find while scrounging around for a Wii.

By the way, where do they sell the direct connect adapters for the Wii? I'm guessing it's on their on-line store since I haven't seen anything about it in stores.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

You mean, component?

Yeah, those are in stores, as far as I know.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2006)

No. I mean for a direct internet connection instead of a wireless one.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2006)

I guess we can thank Nintendo at least for not making a launch of only 200,000 systems.  Imagine the carnage in that case.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)

I just got back form a twelve hour orgy with the Wii and a few "open-minded" friends of mine.  The best part was, there was a PS3 still in the box just sitting on the table.  No one even glanced at it... kind of makes you sad.  Then you remember that the Wii is what makes you happy.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2006)

> The best part was, there was a PS3 still in the box just sitting on the table.


What's so good about that?

That's $599 wasted. :< Unless it gets sold on ebay for $1000.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)

Mizura said:


> What's so good about that?
> 
> That's $599 wasted. :< Unless it gets sold on ebay for $1000.



I think you just answered your own question... Ebay.
(Or, it's not a waste if used as an "emergency" system just in case the Wii ever breaks)


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 20, 2006)

So, to those who have played Twilight Princess, how do you like it?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

There's an adapter somewhere. I dunno, though.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2006)

> So, to those who have played Twilight Princess, how do you like it?


Given how long it is, those playing it are probably still playing it right now, ie, not online. XD

Otherwise, some people have given quick comments in the Zelda thread:

here


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> So, to those who have played Twilight Princess, how do you like it?



 im enjoying it rather well After i got the controls down and what not i felt like i was just playing zelda on a whole new lvl felt really good.

Story so far is getting deeper and what not . Though i am not at the first dugeon yet so i can only say so little i am a part with the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wolf after talking to some spirit person and looks like i am going to go throgh a mini dungeon with the wolf!




Overall MUCH better than WW and brings back great memorys of the N64 zeldas.


but ya oni post in the zelda thread! make it popular!

ok now time to go back and play more zelda ( before i have to do more homework  )


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> So, to those who have played Twilight Princess, how do you like it?


I like it like I like finding large gold deposits in my backyard. 

So far it's great.  The controls are dreamy.  (There is a lack of voice acting for everyone minus Link [I don't expect it from him, he's like Crono], but I don't really care.  I'm not afraid of reading.)  It takes a longish time to get to the first dungeon (compared to what I expected).   Signs of a long game, I think.

I like how the natural environment can be as deadly and puzzle-filled as dungeons.  It really does seem like a kingdom under seige.

The boomerang in this game is pure greatness.

(I love Midna's backwards-sounding girly speak!   She has spunk.)


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 20, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> So, to those who have played Twilight Princess, how do you like it?



Started the 2nd dungeon , story goes in deeper......my god

im loving it , it feels great , I truly now believe the wiimote " Playing is believing"

going to sleep now, damn... I looked that the hyrule map..heh Im not gonna even comment on it.

I love that faron woods theme song.. ( violin one )


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2006)

I think I probably would've gone crazy... or at the least, gotten in line earlier for a Wii, if I didn't already have so many new games on hand to idle away my free time. With Neverwinter Nights 2, Battlefield 2142, Final Fantasy III, and a free copy of Hitman: Blood Money, I'm not really hurting for another 70+ hours and deeply engrossing game... although I am hurtin' when it comes to new party games. All of the descriptions here of Tenkaichi 2 gameplay has also made me decide to pick that up when I do get my hands on a Wii console. I'd still prefer that upcoming One Piece game.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> going to sleep now, damn... I looked that the hyrule map..heh Im not gonna even comment on it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's shaped like a penis.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



No spoil for you.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 20, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lies


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

lol I wonder how quickly the wii will sell out in japan


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Wii connect 24 + Friends list  = FTW! when you send messages to other users they go on that person message board. Of course i am leaving my system all 24/7 so i can reveice any of my friends posts etc!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii connect 24 + Friends list  = FTW! when you send messages to other users they go on that person message board. Of course i am leaving my system all 24/7 so i can reveice any of my friends posts etc!



I added you little while ago. 

Although only 2 NF members have shown up in my Mii plaza hopefully after updating my list I'll see a few more NF Mii's tomorrow morning when I wake up  

I've added 4-5 NF members thus far


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I added you little while ago.
> 
> Although only 2 NF members have shown up in my Mii plaza hopefully after updating my list I'll see a few more NF Mii's tomorrow morning when I wake up
> 
> I've added 4-5 NF members thus far



odd i cannot send messages to you though  when i go to the wii message board and try to send a message it wont let me . im confident my system is online i did the ocnnnect thing and Wii connect 24 is on and your code is right. maybe you need to enter the correct console nick name as well? i think this is proabably why i cannot send messages to you or anyone else for that matter.

and if it is my console nick name is 

Beandaddy


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol I wonder how quickly the wii will sell out in japan



Don't know... but it seems like I can still pre-order a Japanese Wii... That would take care of the imports.

So the messageboard is a personal one, not a global one?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> odd i cannot send messages to you though  when i go to the wii message board and try to send a message it wont let me . im confident my system is online i did the ocnnnect thing and Wii connect 24 is on and your code is right. maybe you need to enter the correct console nick name as well? i think this is proabably why i cannot send messages to you or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> and if it is my console nick name is
> 
> Beandaddy



I'm not sweating it. We both entered each other's information. If I still can't send you messages by morning, then I'll change your Mii nickname. 

I believe my nickname is Samatarou, but Mecha or  doomstadt would most likely know, since I can contact them and I have Mecha's Mii character in my plaza.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2006)

Damn, I'm about to open Twilight Princess

I'm literally on fire over here anticipating the awesomeness that's about to befall my shaking hands while I spark with glee


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Good luck, don't get burned.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I'm not sweating it. We both entered each other's information. If I still can't send you messages by morning, then I'll change your Mii nickname.
> 
> I believe my nickname is Samatarou, but Mecha or  doomstadt would most likely know, since I can contact them and I have Mecha's Mii character in my plaza.



umm i bet its the name then. I will go in and see if thats the case i will edit your name to Samatarou i had Kira instead lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> umm i bet its the name then. I will go in and see if thats the case i will edit your name to Samatarou i had Kira instead lol.



Well, you're name finally showed up (registered) so, I just sent you my Mii character 

So, I expect to see yours in the near future as well 

xDDD

Night everyone ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Well, you're name finally showed up (registered) so, I just sent you my Mii character
> 
> So, I expect to see yours in the near future as well
> 
> ...



I will go send you mine now! make sure your connceted 24/7! i am 

also we must changed the main system code topic so ppl post there names as well.


and night kira!


----------



## Red Viking (Nov 20, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn, I'm about to open Twilight Princess
> 
> I'm literally on fire over here anticipating the awesomeness that's about to befall my shaking hands while I spark with glee



Have fun.  From what I've heard, the plot's quite the doozy.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Zelda is amazing. It is the game that makes the Wii worth it. I'm calling best game of all time. Jeff can go burn, this game is perfect...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

I doubt people are going to go to Gamespot for their Wii reviews anymore anyway, but hey, I will agree that Zelda is the shit so far from what I've played.

And DBZ with the Wii controls is really fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> And DBZ with the Wii controls is really fun.


Nothing at all like acting out the moves really, but yeah, once you get used to it (definitely has hours of learning curve), it's fun. I think I've played DBZ the most actually...


----------



## K-deps (Nov 20, 2006)

2 days till my Wii  

You guys do think that there will be some in stock by Wednesday...right?????????


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Chaps said:


> 2 days till my Wii
> 
> You guys do think that there will be some in stock by Wednesday...right?????????



Friday, no sooner.



> Nothing at all like acting out the moves really, but yeah, once you get used to it (definitely has hours of learning curve), it's fun. I think I've played DBZ the most actually...


Indeed, it took up lots of time from Twilight Princess as well. XD  But if you ever jump on it with a classic controller, it feels awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Friday, no sooner.
> 
> 
> Indeed, it took up lots of time from Twilight Princess as well. XD  But if you ever jump on it with a classic controller, it feels awesome.



pfff

I instantly picked up zelda when I played it no learnng curve here


----------



## K-deps (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Friday, no sooner.
> 
> 
> Indeed, it took up lots of time from Twilight Princess as well. XD  But if you ever jump on it with a classic controller, it feels awesome.



looks like ill be fighting for a Wii on friday


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff
> 
> I instantly picked up zelda when I played it no learnng curve here


^I think he's talking about DBZ, still. That DBZ was so fun that it took away time that he was planning on using to play Zelda.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff
> 
> I instantly picked up zelda when I played it no learnng curve here



pfff, you read it wrong.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> pfff, you read it wrong.



pfff

im ill so spare me


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

No, don't spare him, release your anger. 

*tapes the slaughter*


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff
> 
> im ill so spare me



Inexcusable, you're on the internet instead of getting better in bed.

Anyway, I need to hit up TP after work.  I wanna see what else the story has in store. =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

internet is my cure


look and weep

the first broken wii




first wii goodies from third party companies





JOYTECH Wii™ Power Station: 
The Wii™ Power Station features not one, but two high quality rechargeable Battery-Packs, designed for use in up to two Wii™ Remotes, removing the need for replacement batteries. When finished gaming, the Docking Station charges, stores and protects up to two Wii™ Remotes and provides a retractable cradle to store the Wii™ Nunchuk controller.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone know if the Wi-Fi USB Connector works properly over a LAN?  I don't want to run a wire all the way to my Wii from the router.  Nor do I want to order the Wii LAN adapter over the phone. >.>

I want my Wii online DAMMIT. >.<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Anyone know if the Wi-Fi USB Connector works properly over a LAN?  I don't want to run a wire all the way to my Wii from the router.  Nor do I want to order the Wii LAN adapter over the phone. >.>
> 
> I want my Wii online DAMMIT. >.<



just plug the Wi-fi usb stick in a USB port on your computer thats all you need to do

I am still looking for a internet to USB adapter, cheapest one is 24 euro


or I could get this from ebay for like 9 bucks


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

*I GOT A WII!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sadly I got no game for it, but I have Wii sports ^_^
I don't know why, but I played from 2 PM til 8 PM and it wouldn't turn on anymore.

Did it just get overheated?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

oh oh your wii just died


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

What do you mean died?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> What do you mean died?





			
				Shion said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I played from 2 PM til 8 PM and *it wouldn't turn on anymore.*



That's what he means by "died," as in... not turning on anymore. O_o


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it permanantly broken?^^^

If it is, I can still return it and get a new copy with the guarantee.... I hope...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

I had mine on for much much longer than that, and nothing happend o.o

Btw, make sure it's sitting right side up.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

It is....... 

Im gonna connect it again for today and see if it wpokrs, if it doesn't I return it and get a new copy, if it does, good for me!

But it would be bad for it to just brake and make the wait in line for nothing...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

lol @ people being silly and getting it so early by waiting in lines

im just gonna walk in a shop and buy it


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

I was there from 1 am til 7 am in rain, and snow.

If my Wii broke, all of that would have been for nothing.....

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

I still say

lol @ people waiting in lines

lines don't exist in belgium

here you just walkin in after work/school

if its not there you try other shops/waiting


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> It is.......
> 
> Im gonna connect it again for today and see if it wpokrs, if it doesn't I return it and get a new copy, if it does, good for me!
> 
> But it would be bad for it to just brake and make the wait in line for nothing...




I hope it works :S

Did you try disconnecting all the cords and the reconnecting them? I'd be royally pissed if my system stopped working >_<

*See's SSJ3_Goku's Mii in my plaza* xDD

I also got your message Josh, and I just replied ^_^


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just plug the Wi-fi usb stick in a USB port on your computer thats all you need to do[/IMG]


The manual wasn't clear on this.  Since it basically says "buy a router to Wii connector if you want internet connectivity on a LAN and buy the Wi-Fi USB connection if you have a direct connection with no LAN."  But the USB dealy is much more convenient.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I hope it works :S
> 
> Did you try disconnecting all the cords and the reconnecting them? I'd be royally pissed if my system stopped working >_<
> 
> ...



Thanks! I hope it works too... 

Just out of curiosity, what does the Wiiconnect24 do?

Whats its purpose?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Getting the Wii online:
A) Get a router!
B) The Nintendo Wi-Fi Connector USB Dongle puts your computer's net to your console. (These things are a pain in the ass)
C) The Ethernet-to-USB Connector Nintendo is supposed to release for Wii...


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I have a router... just not a wireless one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Getting the Wii online:
> A) Get a router!
> B) The Nintendo Wi-Fi Connector USB Dongle puts your computer's net to your console. (These things are a pain in the ass)
> C) The Ethernet-to-USB Connector Nintendo is supposed to release for Wii...



I hate wireless internet I don't trust it  + I lost my dongle 

so using a ethernet to USB connector is my only hope would this one work?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't trust wireless internet either.^^^

Its unreliable to me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah, mine's always disconnecting and shit (my wirless internet, that is) -____-


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hate wireless internet I don't trust it  + I lost my dongle
> 
> so using a ethernet to USB connector is my only hope would this one work?
> 
> this


Yeah, Nintendo  is releasing essentially the same thing (I have no idea when or where). Whether 3rd party one work or not I wouldn't have a clue. My techie senses say most likely it would work...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Nintendo better allow it or I will be shoving their wii mote up shigsy's ass


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, Nintendo  is releasing essentially the same thing (I have no idea when or where). Whether 3rd party one work or not I wouldn't have a clue. My techie senses say most likely it would work...


Wii _should_ be able to take any internet connection, no matter how it comes (with the right connectors of course).  The Wii LAN adapter has some curious bulky end to it, though. 

I can't test it as I don't have ethernet-to-USB connectors. >.>


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

They will... beleive me^^^

Wii vs Ps3 POST ON IT!

lol        mod


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

god why are you trying to start a whole fanboy war?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I don't know about all of you, but my Wireless internet works just fine. Never disconnects, and it's speed is almost just as fast as my wired connection. I guess it's the kind of router you have, and if you get any interference from things in your house.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm voting for Wii in the wii vs ps3 thing, my friends getting a PS3 feb while  i get a wii after christmas if they still have em in stock or else i'd just take over gamestop if they don't have em in stock because i just wanna buy the Wii for brawl and if they ever come to us with One Piece or a Naruto game then i'll buy one of those.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

lol @ title

Lock this. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Must get in before lock! lolz @ RockLee

My router agrees with my Wii better than it does my computer...lol...I have no connection problems because it's literally like a foot away...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

nice kira your mii is along my Miis chillin!  !


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

in before lock too


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)

Goodbye thread! You served us well!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Danmit aman passed me out in posts in this thread. I figured it would happen when i went camping for the wii


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Shuts down the thread for massive damage


----------

